# knitting tea party 6 march '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 6 March 15

My dog yard thermometer reads almost 40° - now if the actually temperature of the dog yard were 40° that would be perfect  a virtual heat wave with the temperatures we have been having. The cats seem to enjoy it  they have both spent some time on the porch laying in the sun  but then they are also lying under a fur blanket so to speak. When I open the door  it is still cold. Actually it is 20° with a windchill of 9° - fur blanket or not  you would not catch me on the porch lying in the sun.

I started a swatch for neiamiahs baby blanket  trying out the mistake rib stitch. A two row pattern of nothing but knit, purl, yos and k2togs. it is easy to remember and to see where you are and how you should start the next row. I am doing it on 8s  think I will make another swatch using 9s and compare. I am using I love this yarn from hobby lobby in a variegated blue. The yarn is nice and soft and is an acrylic yarn  I prefer natural yarns  rarely use acrylics  but this needs to be washable and I am not paying what I paid for Bentleys yarn for washable wool. I think she will like it  rather  I hope she will like it.

Finally  all caught up with the laundry except for the white t-shirts. Im not in the mood to wash them  I still have a couple hanging in the closet  and I am out of bleach. I suppose I could wash them without if I was of a mind. Will think about it.

I wish you could see all the recipes I check out  or maybe you do. I think 90% of my emails are recipes. It is difficult to choose which ones I want to use.

To begin this weeks ktp I am going to do desserts  I know  diets. But you have to splurge once in a while. Lets see if I can tempt you.

Creamy Lemon Squares

Servings: 16 servings, 1 square (53 g) each
What you need

1 cup Honey Maid Graham Crumbs
1/2 cup plus 2 Tbsp. flour, divided
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup cold non-hydrogenated margarine
1 pkg. (250 g) Philadelphia Light Brick Cream Cheese Spread, softened
1 cup granulated sugar
2 eggs
3 Tbsp. lemon zest, divided
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
1/4 tsp. Magic Baking Powder
2 tsp. icing sugar

Make It

Heat oven to 350ºF.

Line 8-inch square pan with foil, with ends of foil extending over sides. Mix graham crumbs, 1/2 cup flour and brown sugar in medium bowl. Cut in margarine with pastry blender or 2 knives until mixture resembles coarse crumbs; press onto bottom of prepared pan. Bake 15 min.

Meanwhile, beat cream cheese spread and granulated sugar with mixer until blended. Add eggs and remaining flour; mix well. Blend in 1 Tbsp. lemon zest, juice and baking powder.

Pour batter over crust. Bake 25 to 28 min. or until centre is set. Cool completely. Refrigerate 2 hours. 
Use foil handles to remove dessert from pan. Sprinkle with icing sugar and remaining zest before cutting into squares.

HOW TO EASILY SPRINKLE WITH ICING SUGAR: Measure the icing sugar into a fine-mesh wire strainer, then shake over dessert.

NOTE FROM THE KRAFT KITCHENS: For a softer crust, reduce the initial crust baking time to 5 min.

MAKE AHEAD: This refreshing dessert can be refrigerated up to 24 hours before serving.

www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/creamy-lemon-squares-105595

Coconut Fudge Bars

Servings: 32 servings, 1 bar (51 g) each

Ingredients:

1 cup butter, divided
2-1/2 cups Honey Maid Graham Crumbs
1 cup sugar
2/3 cup canned evaporated milk
1 pkg. (250 g) Jet-Puffed Miniature Marshmallows
1-1/2 pkg. (225 g each) Baker's Semi-Sweet Chocolate, coarsely chopped
1 cup chopped walnuts
1 cup flaked coconut, toasted

Make It

Line 13x9-inch pan with parchment, with ends of parchment extending over sides; spray with cooking spray. Melt 3/4 cup butter; mix with graham crumbs until blended. Press onto bottom of prepared pan.

Bring remaining butter, sugar, milk and marshmallows to boil in saucepan on medium heat, stirring constantly; cook and stir an additional 5 min.

Remove from heat. Add chocolate; stir until chocolate is melted and mixture is well blended. Pour over crust.

Top with nuts and coconut.

Refrigerate 2 hours or until firm.

SIZE WISE: A portion, one bar, is all that is needed to provide big chocolate flavour.

HOW TO TOAST FLAKED COCONUT: Heat oven to 350°F. Spread coconut onto baking sheet. Bake 2 to 4 min. or until coconut is dry and lightly toasted, stirring every 30 sec. (Some white shreds will remain.)

HOW TO STORE: Store in airtight container in refrigerator.

www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/coconut-fudge-bars

Better-for-You Peanut Butter Cookies

Servings: 12 servings, 2 cookies (36 g) each

Ingredients:

1 cup Kraft Light Smooth Peanut Butter
1/2 cup sugar
1 egg

Make It

Heat oven to 325ºF.

Mix ingredients until blended.

Roll into 24 (1-inch) balls. Place, 2 inches apart, on baking sheets. Flatten each, in criss-cross pattern, with tines of fork.

Bake 15 min. (Do not over bake.) Cool on baking sheets 5 min. Remove to wire racks; cool completely.

SPECIAL EXTRA: Personalize the dough by adding 1/2 cup raisins, dried cranberries or chopped dried apricots to the dough before rolling into balls.

HOW TO MAKE COOKIE DOUGH EASIER TO HANDLE: The dough for these peanut butter cookies is very soft. For easier handling, refrigerate the dough for 30 min. before rolling into balls. When flattening the balls of dough, use a fork dipped in flour to help prevent sticking

www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/better-for-you-peanut-butter-cookies

Apple Cranberry Crumb Bars

Servings: 24 servings, 1 bar (64 g) each

Ingredients:

1 pkg. (2-layer size) yellow cake mix
2 eggs, divided
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
2 pkg. (250 g each) Philadelphia Brick Cream Cheese, softened
1/2 cup sugar
2 Gala apples, peeled, chopped
1 cup fresh or frozen cranberries

Make It

Heat oven to 350ºF.

Line 13x9-inch pan with foil, with ends of foil extending over sides. Microwave butter in large microwaveable bowl on HIGH 1 to 1-1/2 min. or until melted. Add dry cake mix, 1 egg and cinnamon; beat with mixer until blended. Press 2/3 of the dough onto bottom of prepared pan.

Beat cream cheese and sugar with mixer until blended. Add remaining egg; mix well. Pour over crust; top with fruit. Pinch small pieces of the remaining dough between your fingers; press lightly into cream cheese layer.

Bake 45 to 48 min. or until centre is almost set. Cool completely. Refrigerate 1 hour. Use foil handles to lift dessert from pan before cutting into bars.

Kraft Kitchen Tips: SIZE-WISE - Since this indulgent recipe makes 24 servings, it's the perfect dessert to serve at your next party.

NOTE: When cutting the bars, wipe knife occasionally between cuts for cleaner edges.

HOW TO STORE: Keep refrigerated.

www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/apple-cranberry-crumb-bars

The above four recipes came from the following website. Visit them for tons more recipes in these categories. I mean  the whole page is full of recipes which lead you to more recipes.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/desserts/bars-and-squares-recipes?

Rainbow Layer Cake

Servings: 24 servings, 1 piece (98 g) each

What you need

2 pkg. (2-layer size each) white cake mixes, divided
3 Tbsp. each (1/2 of 85-g pkg.) Jell-O Raspberry Jelly Powder, Orange Jelly Powder, Lime Jelly Powder and Berry Blue Jelly Powder
2/3 cup sour cream
2/3 cup icing sugar
1 tub (1 L) Cool Whip Whipped Topping, thawed 
Make It

Heat oven to 350ºF.

Grease and flour 2 (9-inch) round pans; cover bottoms with parchment. Prepare cake batter from 1 pkg. cake mix as directed on package. Pour half into separate bowl. Add dry raspberry jelly powder to batter in one bowl; mix well. Stir dry orange jelly powder into remaining batter. Pour into prepared pans.

Bake 28 to 30 min. or until toothpick inserted in centres comes out clean. Cool cakes in pans 15 min.; remove to wire racks. Cool completely.

Repeat with remaining cake mix and dry jelly powders, washing cake pans between uses.

Mix sour cream and sugar in large bowl until blended; gently stir in Cool Whip. Stack cake layers on plate, spreading 1/3 cup Cool Whip mixture onto each cake before covering with next layer. Frost top and side of cake with remaining Cool Whip mixture. Refrigerate 2 hours.

HOW TO NEATLY CUT THE CAKE: Make sure cake is chilled before serving. Then, use a serrated knife dipped in hot water to cut the cake, carefully wiping blade with clean damp towel between cuts to prevent the filling from building up on the blade.

MAKE AHEAD: Prepare cakes as directed; cool completely. Tightly wrap each layer in plastic wrap and freeze up to 2 weeks. When ready to serve, thaw cakes at room temperature before preparing Cool Whip mixture and using to frost cakes.

www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/rainbow-layer-cake-161053

The rainbow cake recipe above comes from the following site titled cakes for all occasions. Check it out  there are some great cake recipes.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/dessert/cakes-for-all-occasions?

29° - almost a heat wave. The driveway is wet but the snow is all melted  on the driveway only. Enough of a breeze to make it uncomfortable to be outside. Im still hibernating.

Gary took today as a vacation day and is shampooing carpets in the two front rooms. They were about done with one room when I went over for breakfast. Carpet looked great. Still happy with my hardwood floor. A quick mop and you are done.

Max also went to the beauty parlor and got a haircut. He was very matted  I have an idea it came off in a solid piece. He look tons thinner  actually he is tons thinner  with a puff on the end of his tail. He looked like a little bear cub before the haircut.

Hickory is in heat so it is time to watch max. At least it is not warm enough for the little boys to be out  then I would really need to watch the gates. Im sure they think it would be great fun to have puppies again. Which is true  but hickory is way past the pup bearing age  she will be twelve this august.

The children are in an uproar  the wifi is out  so I have a call into Ron to see if he would come to see what is wrong. You would think the end of the world was nigh with all the caterwalling going on.

Think I will continue with a few more desserts  gluten free.

Gluten Free Starbucks Iced Lemon Pound Cake

If you take the time to bake this cake slow and steady (starting with a stone cold oven and then bringing up the temperature bit by bit, starting at 200°F) your tart and sweet pound cake will have a cookie-like outer crust and a tender crumb. Slice thickly, now

Yield: 8 to 10 servings

Ingredients

Pound Cake

1 1/2 cups (210 g) high-quality all-purpose gluten-free flour (use any of my all-purpose gluten free flour blend recipes)
3/4 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
1 teaspoon kosher salt
Zest of 1 lemon (or Meyer lemon)
12 tablespoons unsalted butter, at room temperature
4 ounces cream cheese, at room temperature
1 1/2 cups (300 g) granulated sugar
3 packets (0.24 g) True Lemon lemon crystallized lemons
3 eggs (180 g, out of shell) at room temperature, beaten
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 tablespoon lemon juice (or Meyer lemon juice)

Glaze

1 1/2 cups (173 g) confectioners sugar
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt
3 to 4 teaspoons lemon juice (or Meyer lemon juice)

Directions

Grease a loaf pan that is no more than 9-inches by 5-inches, and set it aside.

In a small bowl, combine the flour, xanthan gum, salt and lemon zest, and whisk to combine well, working to break up any clumps of lemon zest. Set the bowl aside.

Make the pound cake batter. In the bowl of your stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment (or in a large bowl, in which you can use a hand mixer), place the butter and cream cheese and mix on medium-high speed until light and fluffy (about 5 minutes).

Add the granulated sugar and True Lemon crystals, and mix to combine.

Add the eggs, vanilla and lemon juice, mixing well after each addition until the mixture is smooth.

Add the flour mixture in 3 parts, beating well to combine after each addition. The batter will be smooth and thick, but relatively light. Scrape the batter into the prepared loaf pan, and smooth the top with a wet spatula.

Bake the pound cake.

Place the loaf pan in the center of a cold oven.

Turn the oven on, set the temperature to 200°F and bake for 20 minutes. Turn the temperature up to 250°F, and continue to bake for another 20 minutes. Turn the temperature up to 275°F, and bake for 10 minutes. Finally, turn the oven temperature up to 300°F, and bake until a tester inserted in the center of the pound cake comes out clean (about an hour). If the loaf begins to brown too much, cover it tightly with a piece of aluminum foil. Remove the pound cake from the oven and allow to cool to room temperature. The cake may sink a bit in the center as it cools.

Make the glaze & assemble the cake.

Once the pound cake is nearly cool, make the glaze. In a small bowl, place the confectioners sugar and the salt, and whisk to combine and to break up any lumps in the confectioners sugar.

Add the lemon juice, 1 teaspoon at a time, and stir vigorously to mix well.

Continue to add lemon juice by the teaspoon, stirring in between additions, until the glaze is thickly pourable. Pour the glaze over the cooled pound cake, and allow to sit at room temperature. Slice and serve.

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-starbucks-iced-lemon-pound-cake/

Starbucks Style Gluten Free Chocolate Cinnamon Pound Cake Recipe by NICOLE HUNN

This pound cake is smooth and rich in chocolate, with just the right cinnamon to highlight and enhance the chocolate taste. Its an all-butter gluten free pound cake, not a cream cheese and butter pound cake, so the chocolate and cinnamon really shine.

Yield: 1 loaf

Ingredients

2 ounces semi-sweet chocolate, chopped
1/4 cup (2 fl. oz.) milk
1 cup (140 g) high quality all purpose gluten free flour
1 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
1 teaspoon kosher salt
3/4 cup (60 g) Dutch-processed cocoa powder, plus more for sprinkling
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon, plus more for sprinkling
16 tablespoons (224 grams) unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 1/4 cups (250 g) granulated sugar, plus more for sprinkling
4 eggs (240 g, out of shell), at room temperature
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract

Directions

Preheat your oven to 325°F. Grease an 8 1/2 inch x 4 1/2 inch loaf pan, sprinkle evenly but lightly with cocoa powder, sugar and ground cinnamon and set the pan aside.

In a small saucepan, place the chopped chocolate and milk over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until the chocolate is melted and the mixture is smooth. Set the mixture aside to cool briefly.

In a medium-sized bowl, place the flour, xanthan gum, salt, cocoa powder and cinnamon, whisk to combine well and set the bowl aside.

In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment (or a large bowl with a hand mixer), beat the butter and sugar until the mixture falls from the beater in a ribbon when the paddle is lifted (about 3 minutes).

Add the eggs, one at a time, and the vanilla, and beat again until well-combined.

Next, add the chocolate and milk mixture, and beat again until combined.

Finally, with the mixer on low, add the flour and cocoa powder mixture slowly. Beat briefly until well combined. The mixture should be smooth and thickly pourable.

Pour the mixture into the prepared pan, and smooth the top with a wet spatula. Sprinkle the top lightly with sugar, cinnamon and cocoa powder. Place in the center of the preheated oven and bake until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out with no more than a few moist crumbs attached (about 1 hour).

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-chocolate-pound-cake-recipe/

Gluten free Texas Sheet Cake

Yield: 1 quarter sheet cake

Ingredients

FOR THE CAKE

1 cup (140g) all-purpose gluten-free flour
1/2 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
3 tablespoons (15g) unsweetened cocoa powder (Dutch-processed works best)
1 cup (200 g) granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt
8 tablespoons (112g) unsalted butter
1/2 cup (4 fluid ounces) brewed coffee
1/2 cup (112g) sour cream, at room temperature
1 egg (60 g, weighed out of shell) at room temperature, beaten
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

FOR THE ICING

2 cups (230g) confectioners sugar
3 tablespoons (15g) unsweetened cocoa powder (Dutch-processed)
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt
8 tablespoons (112g) unsalted butter
3 tablespoons milk
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

Directions

First, make the cake. Preheat your oven to 325° F. Line a quarter sheet pan (9-inches x 13-inches) with unbleached parchment paper and set it aside.

In a large bowl, place the flour, xanthan gum, cocoa powder, sugar, baking soda and salt, and whisk to combine well. Set the bowl aside.

In a small saucepan, heat the butter and coffee on medium heat, stirring occasionally, until the butter is completely melted. Pour the melted butter and coffee mixture over the dry ingredients, and mix to combine. Add the sour cream, egg and vanilla, and mix to combine.

Pour the batter into the prepared sheet pan, and spread into an even layer with a wet spatula. Place the baking sheet into the preheated oven and bake until the cake is uniform and springs back readily when pressed gently with a finger, about 20 minutes.

During the last 10 minutes of the cakes baking, make the icing. In a large bowl, place the confectioners sugar, cocoa powder and salt and whisk to combine well. Set the bowl aside.

In a clean small saucepan, place the butter and the milk, and cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until the butter is completely melted. Remove the saucepan from the stove, add the vanilla and mix to combine. Pour the hot butter and milk mixture over the dry ingredients, and mix to combine.
Ice the cake.

As soon as the cake is finished baking, remove the pan from the oven and pour the hot icing over the hot cake.

Working quickly to ensure that the icing is spread before it sets, with an offset spatula or butter knife, spread the icing over the entire surface of the cake with a wet spatula.

Allow the cake to cool completely in the pan to room temperature. Lift the cake out of the pan by the parchment paper once it is cool. Slice into 12 to 16 pieces, and serve chilled or at room temperature. The cake is easiest to slice with a warm, sharp knife when the cake itself is cold. 
Adapted from Southernfood.about.com www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-texas-sheet-cake/

Samoas Style Gluten Free Chocolate Sheet Cake by NICOLE HUNN

A few notes about size and shape of this cake: As a sheet cake, its made in a sheet pan. The recipe is developed to be made in a quarter sheet pan (dimensions 9″ x 13″ x 2″). If you dont have a quarter sheet pan (theyre sold at Bed Bath & Beyond and theyre cheap and super useful!), you can make the whole recipe in an 8-inch square pan at the same temperature, and bake it for a few more minutes. Just keep an eye on things. The icing will not set up quite as well at room temperature since it will be thicker, but it will still set up very well in the refrigerator. And this cake slices best cold anyway.

Yield: 8 servings

Ingredients

1 1/4 cups (100 g) unsweetened coconut flakes
For the cake

1 cup (140g) all-purpose gluten-free flour
1/2 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
3 tablespoons (15g) unsweetened cocoa powder (Dutch-processed works best but natural will work fine)
1 cup (200 g) granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt
8 tablespoons (112g) unsalted butter, chopped
1/2 cup (4 fluid ounces) brewed coffee (can replace with an equal amount water)
1/2 cup (112g) sour cream, at room temperature
1 egg (60 g, weighed out of shell) at room temperature, beaten
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

For the icing

1 3/4 cups (200 g) confectioners sugar
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 cup (109 g) packed light brown sugar
8 tablespoons (112g) unsalted butter, chopped
1/4 cup (2 fluid ounces) milk
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
3 ounces semi-sweet chocolate, melted

Directions

First, toast the coconut. Preheat your oven to 325°F. Place the coconut chips in a single layer on a rimmed baking sheet lined with unbleached parchment paper. Place the baking sheet in the center of the preheated oven and bake until the chips are lightly golden brown all over and smell fragrant (about 5 minutes). Remove the flakes from the oven and allow to cool slightly before crushing the toasted flakes in your hands. Set aside.

Make the cake. Preheat your oven to 325° F. Line a quarter sheet pan (9 x 13 x 2-inches) with unbleached parchment paper and set it aside.

In a large bowl, place the flour, xanthan gum, cocoa powder, sugar, baking soda and salt, and whisk to combine well. Set the bowl aside.

In a small saucepan, heat the butter and coffee on medium heat, stirring occasionally, until the butter is completely melted. Pour the melted butter and coffee mixture over the dry ingredients, and mix to combine.

Add the sour cream, egg and vanilla, and mix to combine.

Pour the batter into the prepared sheet pan, and spread into an even layer with a wet spatula. Place the baking sheet into the preheated oven and bake until the cake is uniform and springs back readily when pressed gently with a finger, about 20 minutes.

During the last 5 to 10 minutes of the cakes baking, make the icing. In a large bowl, place the confectioners sugar, salt and brown sugar and whisk to combine well, working out any lumps in the brown sugar. Set the bowl aside.

In a clean small saucepan, place the chopped butter and the milk, and cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until the butter is completely melted. Remove the saucepan from the stove, add the vanilla and mix to combine. Pour the hot butter and milk mixture over the dry ingredients, and mix to combine.

Ice the cake. As soon as the cake is finished baking, remove the pan from the oven and pour the hot icing over the hot cake. Working quickly to ensure that the icing is spread before it sets, with an offset spatula or butter knife, spread the icing over the entire surface of the cake with an offset spatula or knife.

Sprinkle the top of the cake evenly with the crushed toasted coconut chips.

Allow the cake to cool to room temperature in the pan.

Once the cake is cool, drizzle the top in zig-zag patterns with the melted chocolate.

Once the chocolate has set, slice into 8 to 10 pieces, and serve chilled or at room temperature.

The cake is easiest to slice with a warm, sharp knife when the cake itself is cold.

Adapted from Chef-In-Trainings recipe for Samoa Sheet Cake and my recipe for Gluten Free Texas Sheet Cake.

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/samoas-style-gluten-free-chocolate-sheet-cake

Starbucks style Vanilla Almond Biscotti

Yield: 10 to 12 cookies

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups (210 g) Better Than Cup4Cup Gluten Free Flour (or your favorite high-quality all-purpose gluten-free flour blend, including 1/2 teaspoon xanthan gum)
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 cup (100 g) sugar
3/4 cup (84 g) raw almonds, chopped finely
2 extra-large eggs (120 g, out of shell) at room temperature, beaten
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
1 teaspoon almond extract

Directions

Preheat your oven to 350°F. Line a rimmed baking sheet with unbleached parchment paper and set it aside.

In a large bowl, place the flour blend (including xanthan gum), baking powder, salt and sugar, and whisk to combine well. Add the chopped almonds, and mix to combine. Add the eggs, vanilla extract and almond extract, and mix to combine well. The dough will be thick and sticky. If necessary to bring it together, knead the dough with wet hands until smooth.

Place the dough in the center of the prepared baking sheet, and shape with wet hands into a loaf that is approximately 7 inches long x 3 inches wide x 1 inch thick. Place in the center of the preheated oven and bake until lightly golden brown and firm to the touch, about 20 minutes. Remove from the oven and allow the loaf to cool for at least 10 minutes, or until only slightly warm to the touch. Lower the oven temperature to 300°F.

Slice the loaf in cross-section on the bias into 10 to 12 pieces, each about 1/4 inch thick. Place the pieces back on the prepared baking sheet, flat and spaced about 1 inch apart. Return the baking sheet to the oven and bake for 10 minutes. Flip each of the cookies over on the baking sheet, return to the oven and finish baking until the underside of the cookies is lightly golden brown (about another 10 minutes  less if you want less crunchy cookies). Remove from the oven and allow to cool to room temperature before serving. The cookies will crisp as they cool.

Store biscotti at room temperature in an airtight container for 2 days. Freeze any leftovers tightly wrapped in a freezer-safe container.

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/starbucks-style-vanilla-almond-biscotti/

Now back to a regular diet.

Lemon Cream Cheese Crescent Ring

Servings 6

Ingredients

Crescent Ring

1 package (3 oz) cream cheese, softened 
1/4 cup granulated sugar 
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice 
2 teaspoons grated lemon peel 
1 can (8 oz) Pillsbury Crescent Recipe Creations refrigerated seamless dough sheet or 1 can (8 oz) Pillsbury refrigerated crescent dinner rolls

Glaze

1/2 cup powdered sugar 
2 to 3 teaspoons milk

Steps

Heat oven to 350°F. Spray large cookie sheet with cooking spray. In small bowl, mix cream cheese, granulated sugar, lemon juice and lemon peel with electric mixer on medium speed until well blended.

Unroll dough sheet. (If using crescent rolls, unroll dough and separate into 2 large rectangles. Overlap long sides to form 13x7-inch rectangle; firmly press edges and perforations to seal.) Spread cream cheese mixture on rectangle to within 1/2 inch of edges.

Starting with 1 long side of rectangle, roll up; pinch edge to seal.

With serrated knife, cut into 12 slices.

Arrange slices on cookie sheet in a circle, overlapping slightly.

Bake 15 to 20 minutes or until golden brown. In small bowl, mix Glaze ingredients until thin enough to drizzle. Drizzle over warm crescent ring.

Tips: Sprinkle the crescent ring with powdered sugar in place of the glaze if you like.

You can prepare the crescent ring up to 2 hours ahead of time; cover with plastic wrap, and refrigerate. Add a few extra minutes to the bake time.

Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 250 - Calories from Fat 100 - Total Fat 11g - Saturated Fat 5g - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 15mg - Sodium 350mg - Total Carbohydrate 35g - Dietary Fiber 0g - Sugars 19g - Protein 3g

% Daily Value based on a 2,000 calorie diet: Vitamin A 4% - Vitamin C 0% - Calcium 0% - Iron 4%;

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 2

www.pillsbury.com/recipes/lemon-cream-cheese-crescent-ring

The Healthiest Chocolate Chip Cookie Ever

Whether youre living with diabetes, have celiac, or are simply looking for a better-for-you cookie recipe, look no further!

Avas Chocolate Chip Cookies

Yields: 20 cookies

Ingredients:

1/2 cup unsalted organic almond butter (homemade or Living Tree Community Foods Organic Roasted Almond Butter)

2 tablespoons unsweetened applesauce

1 teaspoon vanilla extract

1 tablespoons honey

1/3 cup almond flour

1/2 cup cooked quinoa

1 tablespoon hemp seeds

1/3 cup bittersweet mini chocolate chips

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Place all of the ingredients in a large bowl, mix and scoop out with a spoon onto a prepared baking sheet. Bake for 20  25 minutes. Let cool. Enjoy with a big glass of unsweetened almond milk!

Nutritional information (Per Serving: 1 cookie): Calories: 80, Total Sugars: 3 g, Total Fat: 5 g, Saturated Fat: 1 g, Cholesterol: 0 mg, Protein: 2 g, Carbohydrate: 8 g, Dietary Fiber: 1 g, Sodium: 0 mg

www.everydayhealth.com/columns/recipe-of-the-day/healthiest-chocolate-chip-cookie-recipe/

No Bake Chewy Peanut Butter Bars [email protected] The Cutting Edge of Ordinary

Ingredients:

2 Cups Golden Girl Granola http://www.goldengirlgranola.com/granola.html

1 Cup Rice Crispy Cereal
¾ Cup Creamy Peanut Butter
½ Cup Agave or Honey
¼ Cup Brown Sugar
½ tsp Vanilla Extract

Directions:

Line an 8x8 baking dish with aluminum foil or parchment paper and set aside. In a large mixing bowl, combine Granola and the cereal.

In a microwave safe bowl combine peanut butter, agave or honey, vanilla and the brown sugar. Microwave in 30 second increments, stirring in between, until melted and smooth.

Using a spatula gently combine the peanut butter mixture with the dry ingredients.

Press into the 8x8 baking dish and refrigerate for a minimum of 1 hour. Remove from baking dish and cut into bars.

www.thecuttingedgeofordinary.blogspot.com/2015/03/no-bake-chewy-peanut-butter-granola

Eccles cakes

Makes 6

These classic British pastries are filled with currants, citrus peel, lemon and spice. Try our foolproof method for a crispy, sugar-sprinkled finish

Nutrition per cake: Kcalories 514 - Protein 7g - Carbs 88g - Fat 16g - Saturates 7g - Fibre 4g - Sugar 48g - Salt 0.5g

Ingredients

50g butter
100g light muscovado sugar
175g currants
50g mixed peel
zest 2 lemons
1 tsp ground cinnamon
2 pinches ground cloves
1 egg white
2 tbsp granulated sugar, for sprinkling
For the pastry
175g butter, in one block
225g plain flour

Method

The night before, wrap the butter for the pastry in foil and freeze.

The following day, tip your flour into a big bowl with 2 pinches of salt. Hold the butter block in the foil (peeling back a little at a time as you need), then coarsely grate straight into the bowl of flour, dipping the end of the butter into the flour every so often  this helps to stop all the butter clumping together. Use a round-bladed palette or cutlery knife, and lightly stir together. Stir in about 125ml cold water to bring the dough together. Wrap in cling film and chill for 30 mins.

To make the filling, melt the 50g butter, then mix in the muscovado sugar, currants, mixed peel, zest and spices. Heat oven to 200C/180C fan/gas 6.

Roll out the chilled dough on a lightly floured surface to the thickness of a 20p piece. Use a 15cm cutter to stamp out 6 rounds, re-rolling the trimmings if necessary. Divide the filling equally and place in the middle of each round, then brush the edges with a bit of water. Pull up the edges all around each one and pinch to seal.

Turn over the cakes so the seam is underneath, and lightly roll with a floured rolling pin to a flat-ish round. Re-shape to a neat round. Whisk the egg white with a fork until frothy. Use a pastry brush to brush it over the tops of the Eccles cakes, then sprinkle heavily with sugar. Slash the top of each cake 2-3 times to allow the steam to escape. Put on a baking sheet and bake for 20-25 mins until golden and crisp.

Recipe from Good Food magazine, March 2014 http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/eccles-cakes

Cake Of Kings By Mary Cadogan

Cuts into 20 slices

Ingredients

85g citrus candied peel, chopped
100g raisins
50g pine nuts
50g glacé cherries
5 tbsp sherry or brandy
500g plain flour
3 tsp easy-blend yeast
1 tsp salt
150ml milk
100g softened butter
100g caster sugar
2 lemons, grated zest
1 orange, grated zest
4 eggs, beaten
1 trinket or dried bean (in greaseproof paper)

To finish

195g candied fruits
6 sugar lumps
1 egg yolk, beaten with 1 tbsp water
Apricot jam, to glaze

Method

Soak citrus peel, raisins, pine nuts and cherries in the sherry or brandy overnight until plump.

Measure 140g/5oz of the flour in a large mixing bowl and mix with the yeast. Tip the remaining flour and salt into a separate bowl and set aside. Heat the milk until just warm, make a well in the centre of the flour mix, and gradually add the milk to form a batter, beating until smooth. Cover with a tea towel and leave for 20 mins, until frothy.

In another bowl, beat butter, sugar and zests until light and fluffy. Add the eggs, a little at a time, beating well after each addition. Dont worry if it curdles, this wont affect the final cake. Stir the mix into the batter, along with the remaining flour, to make a dough.

Turn out onto a floured surface and knead for 5 mins, until smooth and elastic. Knead in the fruit mix, a bit at a time, kneading after each addition until evenly distributed. This bit is messy, but dust the dough and your hands with flour as you work.

Pop the dough into a clean bowl and cover. Leave for 2 hrs, until doubled in size. Butter a large baking sheet. Knead the dough again briefly, then shape into a sausage, about 50cm long. Curl onto the baking sheet to make a ring, pinching the ends to join. Tuck the trinket under the cake, cover and leave for 1 hr, until doubled in size. Heat oven to 190C/fan 170C/gas 5.

Slice the candied fruits and crush the sugar lumps into small pieces (put them in a cup and use the end of a rolling pin). Brush the top of the ring with egg and decorate with candied fruits and sugar. Bake for 45 mins, then transfer to a wire rack and brush the top with jam. Leave to cool before cutting.

Versions of this cake  a fruity Brioche-like bread  are eaten all over Europe on Twelfth Night. Buried inside is a trinket, and whoever finds it, is king for the day

Nutrition per slice: kcalories 252 - Protein 5g - Carbs 41g - Fat 8g - Saturates 3g - Fibre 1g - Sugar 13g - Salt 0.43g

Recipe from Good Food magazine, January 2006 www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1926/cake-of-kings

Lardy Cake By Miriam Nice

Serves 8 - 10

This enriched, spiced, sweet bread is layered up with currants, sultanas, apricots and cherries - serve in wedges for a delicious tea time treat

Ingredients

500g strong white bread flour, plus extra for kneading
140g lard, plus extra for greasing
1 tbsp fast-action dried yeast
200ml warm milk
2 large eggs, beaten
140g currants
50g sultanas
50g dried apricots, finely diced
50g dried cherries, chopped
200ml hot tea
1 tsp ground mixed spice
50g golden caster sugar, plus extra to serve
2 tbsp icing sugar

Method

In a large bowl, mix together the flour with 2 tsp salt, then rub in 50g of the lard until the mixture resembles fine breadcrumbs. Leave the remaining lard at room temperature to soften.

In a jug, mix the yeast, milk and eggs together, then add it to the flour, holding back a little liquid. Mix until it forms a soft dough, adding a splash more liquid if it feels too dry, or a little flour if too wet. Knead the dough on a lightly floured surface for 10 mins, then put it back in the cleaned mixing bowl, cover with cling film and leave in a warm place until doubled in size, about 1 hr.

Mix the dried fruit in a bowl and pour over the hot tea. Leave to soak for at least 45 mins. Grease a 23cm springform cake tin with a little lard, line the baking parchment and grease the parchment with lard too.

Drain off any excess tea from the fruit, then mix with the remaining lard, the mixed spice and sugar. Roll the dough out to a 40 x 20cm rectangle. Spread half the dried fruit and lard mixture over the surface. With the shorter end facing you, fold the top third of the dough down into the middle, then fold the bottom third up to overlap, sealing in the fruit. Give the dough a quarter turn, roll it out to around the same size as before and spread the dough with the rest of the lard mixture. Fold as before, then turn the dough over.

Put the dough into your prepared tin and press it down gently to shape it to fit the tin. Cover with cling film and leave to prove for 30 mins-1 hr or until doubled in size.

Heat oven to 200C/180C fan/gas 6.

Uncover and bake for 55 mins-1 hr or until golden brown and cooked through. Leave to cool for 5 mins in the tin, then transfer to a wire rack. Mix the icing sugar with 1 tsp water to make a runny icing, then drizzle over the cake. Sprinkle with more caster sugar. Best serves warm with a warm cup of tea.

Nutrition per serving (10) - Kcalories 440 - Protein 10g - Carbs 62g - Fat 16g - Saturates 6g - Fibre 2g - Sugar 25g - Salt 1.1g

www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/lardy-cake

wow  we are having a virtual heat wave today  34° - and the white stuff is melting abet slowly  but there is a definite dripping sound when you go outside. Music to my ears. Lol

for those of you going to Daylight Savings Time  dont forget to leap forward this coming Sunday  8 March. It always seems darker in the mornings for some reason  regardless  it just means spring is on the way  hopefully we will see some spring flowers trying to push through the snow before too long..

Im waiting on Ron to appear  I told him if he came either at lunch or dinner I would buy. Our wifi is out  the natives are threatening riots if I dont soon get it fixed.

Bailee will definitely need it before too long when she starts with her online school. She also has to have a cam so they can see her when they talk to her  kind of a checkup that she is doing her work. I do hope this works well for her. I have an idea she will go to ayersville next year  that is where her boyfriend goes.

Friday morning  I best get busy and finish up here. Yesterday I went in and knit with Ellen at the fifth stitch  had a good time  will dress warmer next time  it is really hard  and expensive  to heat those old buildings. She fixed my sock so I can continue knitting on it  got maybe two inches done yesterday  Im kitting too tight  which is a problem for me  the smaller the needle the tighter I knit  have to teach myself to knit a bit looser.

It was -2° when Gary got up this morning  18° at noon  way too cold. Alex and Joslyn left for Florida this morning. Felt like stowing away in their trunk. I am so tired of being cold.

I think to finish up today I am going to give you a mishmash of recipes that I have gleaned from my email this week.

BEER AND BRATWURST CASSEROLE Recipe by The Food in my Beard

Servings 5

5 bratwurst sausages 
1 Maibock-style beer 
3 cups frozen Cascadian Farm Organic frozen hash browns potatoes 
8 ounces sharp cheddar 
8 ounces cream cheese 
2 tablespoons butter 
1 cup Progresso Panko Bread crumbs

DIRECTIONS

Preheat oven to 350ºF.

Sear the sausages in a pan with a little oil. Once browned on both sides, add in the beer, deglaze the pan and bring to a simmer. Simmer for 15 minutes until mostly cooked through but a little pink in the center.

Meanwhile, grate the cheese and mix it with the cream cheese. It will be clumpy and hard to mix, but that's okay.

Thaw your hash browns on paper towels and squeeze them to remove most of the excess moisture.

Line the baking dish with hashbrowns and press them down to form a crust. Strain the beer from the sausages into a measuring cup. Put the sausages onto a cutting board and let them sit for 5 minutes. Whisk the beer into the cheese mixture to form the sauce.

Slice the sausages and line them up on top of the potatoes. Pour the cheese sauce over the sausages. Bake for 30 minutes. Remove from oven and allow to cool for 10 minutes before serving.

Mix the butter and breadcrumbs in a frying pan and mix and cook until golden brown and crispy. Top the casserole with the breadcrumbs before serving.

www.tablespoon.com/recipes/beer-and-bratwurst-casserole

Bar Style Tarte Flambée - Alsatian Pizza With Fresh Cheese, Onions, and Bacon Daniel Gritzer Culinary Director

Makes six 10 pies

Special equipment: cast iron skillet

Ingredients:

1 cup fromage blanc (see note above)
1/2 cup crème fraîche (see note above)
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
Pinch freshly grated nutmeg
Vegetable oil, for skillet
6 (10-inch) flour tortillas
1 medium white or yellow onion, very thinly sliced
1/4 pound sliced bacon, cut crosswise into thin strips

Procedures

Adjust oven rack to 6 to 8 inches below broiler element and preheat broiler to high. In a medium bowl, whisk together fromage blanc and crème fraîche together until thoroughly incorporated. Season with salt and pepper; whisk in nutmeg.

Heat 1 teaspoon oil in a large cast iron skillet over high heat until shimmering. Reduce heat to low and wipe out excess oil with a paper towel.

Working 1 tortilla at a time, place tortilla in skillet with the rougher textured-side facing down. Spread 1/4 cup fromage blanc mixture over tortilla all the way to the edges.

Scatter a small amount of onion on top, all the way to the edge.

Scatter small amount of bacon on top, all the way to the edge.

Place skillet under broiler and broil until bacon is cooked and tarte flambée is browned in spots, 2 to 4 minutes.

Remove from oven.

Using a small metal spatula, peek under bottom. If more crispness is desired, place skillet over medium-heat and cook, swirling tarte and peeking occasionally, until desired crispness is achieved. Slide tarte out onto a cutting board. Cut and serve immediately. Wipe out skillet and repeat with remaining tortillas and toppings.

www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/02/quick-easy-bar-style-tarte-flambee-alsatian-pizza-recipe.html

Easy Chicken Cordon Bleu Soup

servings 4

Ingredients

4 cups whole milk 
1 boneless skinless chicken breast, cut into 3/4-inch pieces 
3/4 cup Progresso plain panko crispy bread crumbs 
1 1/4 cups vegetable oil 
1/3 cup all-purpose flour 
1 cup diced ham steak 
4 oz chive and onion cream cheese, softened

Steps

Place 1 tablespoon of the milk and 1/4 teaspoon salt in large bowl. Add chicken pieces; toss to coat. Add bread crumbs; press to coat. Set aside.

In 4-quart saucepan, heat 1/4 cup of the oil over medium heat. Add flour and 1/2 teaspoon salt and cook, stirring, 2 to 3 minutes, until thick and starting to turn golden brown, being careful to stir around side of pan.

Slowly stream in remaining milk, beating constantly with whisk, until incorporated. Stir in ham with spatula; increase heat to medium-high and heat just to simmering, then reduce heat to low and simmer 5 minutes.

Remove from heat; add cream cheese, and stir until melted.

In 10-inch skillet, heat remaining 1 cup oil to shimmering over medium-high heat. Press bread crumbs to chicken once more, then gently place chicken pieces in hot oil. Discard any leftover bread crumbs. Cook chicken 3 to 5 minutes, turning occasionally, until browned all over. Using slotted spoon, transfer to paper towel-lined plate to drain.

Divide soup among 4 bowls. Top with chicken croutons. Garnish with chopped fresh chives, if desired.

Tips: Using whole milk in this recipe prevents the soup from separating. Regular cream cheese can be used instead of the chive and onion variety. Just add a little green onion or chive to the soup to keep that onion flavor.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 630 - Calories from Fat 380 - Total Fat 42g - Saturated Fat 14g - Trans Fat 1/2g - Cholesterol 100mg - Sodium 1200mg - Total Carbohydrate 35g - Dietary Fiber 0g - Sugars 13g - Protein 28g

Exchanges: 0 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 1 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 3 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 5 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 2

www.pillsbury.com/recipes/easy-chicken-cordon-bleu-soup

Eggplant Manicotti (south beach diet)

makes 4 servings

Ingredients

1 cup(s) cheese, ricotta, fat-free 
1/4 cup(s) cheese, Parmesan, reduced-fat, grated plus more for a garnish
1 large egg(s) 
2 teaspoon oregano, dried 
2 pinch salt divided
1 large eggplant 
sliced 1/8- to 1/4-inch thick lengthwise
2 tablespoon oil, olive 
1 tablespoon thyme, fresh chopped very fine
1/2 cup(s) cheese, mozzarella, part-skim, shredded 
pepper, black ground to taste

Instructions

MAKE AHEAD - Steps 2 for the ricotta mixture can be made a day ahead and kept refrigerated, covered well..

Preheat oven to 350°F. Mix ricotta cheese with Parmesan, egg, oregano, and a pinch of salt. Mix well. Coat a 9-inch-square baking dish with 1 tablespoon of oil and spread the mixture inside the dish. Bake for about 15 minutes or until set and slightly browned on top. Remove and stir with a fork to break up

Turn up oven to 450°F. Brush eggplant slices with 1 tablespoon of olive oil and sprinkle with a pinch of salt and thyme. Lay out on cookie sheets and roast for about 10 minutes or until tender and beginning to color. Remove and let cool enough to handle.

Lay slices of eggplant down on clean work surface. Starting at widest end, place about 2 teaspoons to 2 tablespoons (depending on the width of your slices) of ricotta mixture near one end and roll up, ending with the seam-side down. Return eggplant rolls to baking dish and repeat until all slices are rolled. (At this point, the manicotti can be made, covered, and refrigerated several hours ahead. Finish with mozzarella just before serving).

Top with shredded mozzarella, more Parmesan, and salt and pepper to taste. Turn oven up to broil and return manicotti to oven until the mozzarella has melted and begins to brown, about 5-10 minutes. Serve with your favorite pasta sauce.

www.southbeachdiet.com/food-fitness/recipe-for-eggplant-manicotti

The following two recipes I thought just sounded like fun  a great recipe for the grandchildren to help with. Hope someone does these  I want to know how they turn out. Heidi has little cutters  maybe makes something nickel size  they are used to make tiny sandwiches  press on the bread  then press whatever you are using for the middle and then press on bread. Push out fasten together with a toothpick  finger foods. But they would work for pressing out these recipes  I even have a fish cookie cutter which came with my cat recipes book.

Pearl of an Oyster Cracker by Hannah (BitterSweet)

Wasabi Oyster Crackers

Ingredients

1 Cup Frozen Spinach, Thawed
1/3 Cup Rice Bran, Avocado, or Olive Oil
2 Tablespoons Prepared Wasabi Paste*
1 Teaspoon Nutritional Yeast
2 1/2 Cups White Whole Wheat Flour
1 Teaspoon Baking Powder
1/2 Teaspoon Salt
2 - 4 Tablespoons Water

*Beware of unwelcome ingredients! 9.5 times out of 10, you'll find horseradish in those tubes rather than actual wasabi root, but that's nothing to be alarmed about. What you should keep an eye out for, however, are sweeteners and animal products. Strange but true, many brands incorporate milk derivatives to extend the spicy flavor, so be vigilant! 

Ingredients:

Preheat your oven to 375 degrees and line two sheet pans with silpats or parchment paper.

Pull out your food processor and puree the thawed spinach, oil, wasabi, and nutritional yeast, blending until completely smooth. You may need to pause and scrape down the sides of the bowl with your spatula to ensure that all of the greenery is fully incorporated.

Sift together the flour, baking powder, and salt before adding the dry mixture into the food processor as well. Pulse a few times to begin incorporating the flour, again scraping down the sides of the bowl as needed. Slowly drizzle in just enough water to bring everything together into a pebbly sort of dough that sticks together when pressed. Be careful not to overdo it and add too much liquid, or else it will be next to impossible to handle.

Knead the resulting dough lightly, just until it forms a fairly smooth ball. Flatten it into a disk and roll it out on a well-floured surface. Try to get it out thin as possible, much like pasta dough, for the crunchiest, crispiest crackers.

Use cookie cutters of your choice to punch out the crackers, or simply use a pizza cutter or sharp knife to slice out squares or rectangles. Aim to make them no larger than an inch, or plan to lower the temperature considerably and bake for a longer time if you'd prefer larger pieces. Transfer the shapes to your prepared baking sheets and prick them once or twice with a fork to allow the steam to vent while they bake.

For crackers about an inch wide, bake for 15 - 20 minutes, although your mileage may vary. Thinner crackers and those closer to the edge of your baking sheets will cook faster. Pull crackers out once golden, and return any to the oven that are still soft. Crackers will crisp a bit more during cooling, but should be dry when removed.

Let cool completely and store in an air-tight container.

www.bittersweet.com

Goldfish Crackers (low-carb goldfish crackers)

Ingredients:

1¼ cup blanched almond flour
⅛ teaspoon celtic sea salt 
⅛ teaspoon baking soda
1cup freshly grated cheddar cheese
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 large egg

Directions:

In a food processor , combine almond flour, salt, baking soda, and cheese

Pulse in oil and eggs until well combined

Divide dough into 2 pieces

Place 1 piece of dough between 2 sheets of parchment paper and roll to ¼ thick

Remove top layer of parchment paper

Use a goldfish cookie cutter to cut out little fish

Transfer goldfish to a parchment lined baking sheet

Roll leftover dough and place in refrigerator while repeating process with second piece of dough

Bake at 350° for 13-15 minutes

Serve

Makes 75 goldfish crackers

http://elanaspantry.com/goldfish-crackers/

Avocado Citrus Salad with Arugula and Toasted Pine Nuts Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl

Serves: 4

Ingredients

4 cups baby arugula
1 Sunkist pink grapefruit - segmented
1 Sunkist minneola - segmented
1 Sunkist pummelo - segmented
1 avocado - thinly sliced
½ red onion - thinly sliced
juice of one Sunkist lemon
1 tablespoon olive oil
½ teaspoon kosher salt
¼ teaspoon fresh cracked black pepper

Instructions

Spread arugula out on a big platter and top with citrus segments, avocado slices and red onion slices.

Drizzle platter with lemon juice and olive oil. Sprinkle with salt and pepper then toss lightly before serving.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 2 cups Calories: 167 Fat: 8.9 g Saturated fat: 1.2 g Unsaturated fat: 7.7 g Trans fat: 0 Carbohydrates: 21.2 g Sugar: 9.4 g Sodium: 307 mg Fiber: 5.2 g Protein: 3 g Cholesterol: 0

www.thelemonbowl.com/2015/02/avocado-citrus-salad-with-arugula-and-toasted-pine-nuts.

Four Grain Bread Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 118, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 183mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 2g, Carbs: 21g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 4g 
Exchanges: Starch: 1.5, Other Carb: 1.5 
Carb Choices: 1.5

Ingredients

1/3 cup(s) oats, rolled, quick cooking 
1/3 cup(s) barley, quick-cooking 
2 cup(s) flour, bread 
1/2 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat 
1 tablespoon flour, high-gluten 
1 package(s) active dry yeast 
1 1/4 cup(s) water, warm 
2 tablespoon sugar 
2 tablespoon oil, cooking 
1 1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/3 cup(s) cornmeal

Preparation

Preheat oven to 375°F.

Spread rolled oats and barley in a shallow baking pan. Bake about 10 minutes or until light brown, stirring occasionally. Cool. Transfer oats and barley to a blender or food processor. Cover and blend or process until the mixture is the consistency of flour. Set aside.

In a large bowl, stir together 1 cup of the bread flour, the whole wheat flour, gluten flour, and yeast. Add the warm water, sugar, oil, and salt. Beat with an electric mixer on low to medium speed for 30 seconds, scraping side of bowl constantly. Beat on high speed for 3 minutes. Using a wooden spoon, stir in cornmeal, oat mixture, and as much of the remaining bread flour as you can.

Turn out onto a lightly floured surface. Knead in enough of the remaining bread flour to make a moderately stiff dough that is smooth and elastic (6 to 8 minutes total). Shape dough into a ball. Place in a lightly greased bowl, turning once to grease surface of dough. Cover; let rise in a warm place until double in size (1 to 1 1/4 hours).

Punch down dough. Turn out onto a lightly floured surface. Cover; let rest for 10 minutes. Meanwhile, lightly grease an 8x4x2-inch loaf pan; set aside.

Shape dough into a loaf shape by patting or rolling. To shape dough by patting, gently pat and pinch dough into a loaf shape, tucking edges beneath. To shape dough by rolling, on a lightly floured surface, roll dough into a 12x8-inch rectangle. Roll up starting from a short side. Seal seams with fingertips as you roll.

Place shaped dough in prepared pan. Cover and let rise in a warm place until nearly double in size (about 30 minutes). Meanwhile, preheat oven to 375°F.

Bake about 40 minutes or until top is golden brown and bread sounds hollow when lightly tapped. Immediately remove from loaf pan. Cool on wire rack.

www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/fourgrain-bread

Bacheldre Welsh clay-pot bread

Ingredients

100g Bacheldre Watermill Organic Strong 100% wholemeal flour
350g Bacheldre Watermill Organic Strong Unbleached white flour
1½ tsp salt
1 tbsp chopped fresh chives
1 tbsp chopped fresh parsley
1 tbsp chopped fresh sage
1 garlic clove, crushed
150ml/¼ pint lukewarm milk
150ml/¼ pint lukewarm water
1 tbsp organic clear honey
3 tbsp organic extra-virgin olive oil
7g sachet dried fast-acting yeast
1 free-range egg, beaten for glazing (optional)
fennel seeds, for sprinkling (optional)

Method

First prepare your pot.

Select one clean, clay flower pot (15cm diameter x 15cm high). Clean thoroughly, oil inside and outside and bake three or four times in a hot oven for about 30-40 mins. You can do this while you are baking other foods.

Mix both flours in a large mixing bowl with the salt, then add all the herbs and garlic and mix together thoroughly, then make a well in the middle.

In a large warm jug, mix together the milk, water, honey, olive oil and the yeast and leave for a few mins to let the yeast activate. Now pour the liquids into the centre of the flour and, with a spoon, start mixing the flours into the liquid from the outside of the bowl in to the middle.

Now with clean, warm hands carry on the mixing process until all the ingredients come together to form a dough. Knead for 5-7 mins on a lightly floured surface, place in a bowl, cover with oiled cling film and leave for 30-40 mins in a warm place.

The dough should be larger than when you first started so you knock it back  literally punch a hole in the middle and knead again for 5 mins.

Now prepare the pot and ensure that it is well greased (you can line the pot with greaseproof paper if you want to), and mould the dough into it. Score the top of the dough, with a sharp knife, about 1cm in, which will add that extra bit of character to the loaf. Place in a warm place and allow to rise for 30-40 mins.

Heat oven to 220C/fan 200C/gas 7, glaze the top of the dough carefully and sprinkle with the fennel seeds. Carefully, place the pot in the centre of the oven, trying not to knock the pot and bake for 35-40 mins until golden brown. Remove the loaf from the oven and cool for 5-10 mins, then turn out on to a wire rack to cool completely. Do take care as the pot gets very hot.

Recipe from Good Food magazine, March 2005 www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1610/bacheldre-welsh-claypot-bread

Asparagus and Herb Frittata

Servings: 8

Ingredients:

3 Tablespoons unsalted butter or margarine
8 medium asparagus spears, rinsed, woody-ends trimmed, cut into 1-inch pieces (about 1 1/2 cups)
1 small red onion, halved, peeled and thinly sliced (about 3/4 cup)
8 large eggs 
8 Tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 cup fresh parsley leaves, rinsed, dried, finely chopped; if using dried herbs, use 2 Tablespoons
2 Tablespoons milk
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper

Optional: Other vegetables can be added to the asparagus and onion before sautéing. Try 1/2 cup of diced bell peppers, mushrooms or tomatoes.

Directions:

In a 10-inch oven-safe nonstick skillet, heat 1 Tablespoon of butter or margarine over medium heat. Add asparagus pieces and sliced onion (plus optional vegetables, if using) and cook until tender (about 5 minutes), stirring occasionally with a heat-resistant spatula. Transfer to a medium-size bowl and cool.

Break the eggs into a separate medium-size bowl and add 6 Tablespoons of the Parmesan cheese, parsley, milk, salt and pepper. Whisk with a fork or wire whisk until well blended. Stir the cooked asparagus and onions into the egg mixture.

Preheat the broiler. In the same skillet, over medium heat, melt the remaining 2 Tablespoons of butter or margarine. Add the egg mixture from Step 2. As it cooks, use a heat-resistant spatula to lift away the egg mixture that has set (firm, not runny) from the sides of the skillet, allowing the uncooked eggs to flow underneath (tilt the pan if necessary). Continue to cook until the entire mixture begins to set, about 3 minutes. The center will still be runny and loose.

Reduce the heat to low. Cover the skillet and cook until the frittata is almost completely set, about 7 minutes.

Sprinkle the remaining 2 Tablespoons of cheese over the frittata and transfer the skillet to the broiler. Broil until the frittata is set and the top begins to brown
.
Loosen the edges and bottom of the frittata with a clean spatula. Slide the frittata onto a plate and cut it into wedges. Serve warm or at room temperature.

Chef s notes: Egg substitutes can be used in place of whole eggs. Two cups of egg substitute equals 8 large eggs.

Place leftover frittata in a Ziploc® brand Container with the Smart Snap® Seal and store in the refrigerator. It will keep for a day or two. The frittata wont be as fluffy as it was fresh out of the oven, but it will still make a great sandwich, cold or reheated.

www.rightathome.com/Food/Recipes/Pages/AsparagusandHerbFrittata

Cheeseburger and Fries Pie

servings 6

Ingredients

3 cups frozen crinkle-cut French fried potatoes 
1 Pillsbury PetRitz frozen deep dish pie crust (from 12-oz package) 
1 lb lean (at least 80%) ground beef 
1/2 cup chopped onion 
1/2 cup ketchup 
1 1/4 cups shredded medium Cheddar cheese (5 oz)

Steps

Heat oven to 400°F; place large rimmed cookie sheet in oven to preheat. Spread fries on one half of cookie sheet; prick crust several times on bottom and side, and place on other half of cookie sheet. Bake 8 to 10 minutes or until lightly browned. Remove crust from oven, leaving fries and cookie sheet in oven.

Meanwhile, in 10-inch skillet, cook beef and onion over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until beef is brown; drain.

Stir in ketchup and 1 cup of the cheese. Spoon into crust, and top with remaining 1/4 cup cheese. Place pie back in oven on cookie sheet.

Bake 25 to 30 minutes or until cheese is melted and fries are crispy; stir fries midway through baking. Cover pie loosely with sheet of foil after first 15 minutes of baking. Remove cookie sheet from oven, and top pie with fries. Serve immediately.

Expert Tips: Transform your pie by adding crumbled cooked bacon. Experiment with variations of cheese as you like, for example, pepper Jack, Swiss, American. Garnish with a side of dill pickles, ketchup and mustard.

Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 460 - Calories from Fat 230 - Total Fat 26g - Saturated Fat 12g - Trans Fat 1 1/2g - Cholesterol 75mg - Sodium 680mg - Total Carbohydrate 36g - Dietary Fiber 1g - Sugars 6g - Protein 22g
% Daily Value based on a 2,000 calorie diet: Vitamin A 6% - Vitamin C 6% - Calcium 15% - Iron 15%;

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 1 1/2 Lean Meat; 1 High-Fat Meat; 2 1/2 Fat; 
Carbohydrate Choices: 2 1/2

www.pillsbury.com/recipes/cheeseburger-and-fries-pie

Risotto with Dried Plums and Radicchio By California Dried Plum Board

Servings: 6 Calories per serving 354 calories

Ingredients

2 Tablespoons butter 
1 small onion, diced 
1½ Cup Arborio rice 
1 Teaspoon minced garlic 
½ Cup white wine 
6 Cups hot low-sodium chicken broth 
1 Cup coarsely chopped arugula 
1 Cup coarsely chopped radicchio 
1 Cup (about 6 ounces) quartered California pitted dried plums 
½ Cup grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese 
1 Teaspoon grated Meyer lemon zest 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
Shaved Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese

Directions

In a large saucepan, melt the butter over medium heat.

Add the onions and cook, stirring occasionally, for 5 minutes or until translucent.

Add the rice and garlic; cook, stirring, about 5 minutes or until the rice is hot.

Increase the heat to medium-high. Add the wine; stir until wine is absorbed.

Add the chicken broth, 1 cup at a time, stirring frequently and letting each addition be absorbed before adding the next addition.

When the rice is tender and creamy, stir in the arugula, radicchio, dried plums, grated cheese, and lemon zest; season with salt and pepper.

Portion into 6 shallow bowls and garnish with the shaved cheese.

Dietary restrictions: Balanced Sugar Conscious, Gluten Free, Wheat Free, Egg Free, Peanut Free, Tree Nut Free, Soy Free, Fish Free, Shellfish Free, No Oil Added

www.thedailymeal.com/recipes/risotto-california-dried-plums-and-radicchio

Brussels Sprouts Grilled Cheese Sandwiches J. Kenji López-Alt Managing Culinary Director

Makes 2 sandwiches

Ingredients

4 teaspoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 small onion, finely sliced
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 1/2 cups finely shredded brussels sprouts (about 6 ounces)
4 slices hearty sourdough or French bread
6 ounces sharp cheddar cheese, sliced
3 tablespoons unsalted butter

Procedures

Heat 2 teaspoons olive oil in a medium cast iron pan or skillet over medium heat until shimmering. Add onions, season with salt and pepper, and cook, stirring frequently, until golden brown, 15 to 20 minutes. Transfer to a bowl and wipe out skillet.

Return skillet to high heat and add remaining 2 teaspoons oil. Heat until lightly smoking. Add brussels sprouts, season with salt and pepper, and cook, tossing and stirring occasionally, until wilted and lightly charred, about 2 minutes. Transfer to bowl and wipe out skillet.

Spread onions and sprouts over one side of two slices of bread. Top with cheddar cheese and remaining two slices of bread.

Melt 1 1/2 tablespoons butter in same skillet over medium-low heat. Swirl to coat pan.

Add sandwiches. Place a skillet on top of them and press down gently. Cook, turning pan and moving sandwiches occasionally until well browned on first side, about 4 minutes.

Remove from skillet with a flexible metal spatula. Melt remaining 1 1/2 tablespoons butter.

Return sandwiches to skillet uncooked-side-down and continue cooking, turning pan and moving sandwiches occasionally until well browned and cheese is melted, about 4 minutes longer. Serve immediately.

www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2013/12/brussels-sprouts-grilled-cheese-sandwiches-recipe.html

This is the website where I got the above Brussels Sprouts Grilled Cheese Sandwiches recipe  they have 19 more variations which I think would be fun for you to check out. If you scroll down the page a little they have listed them all and you can click on any of them for the recipe. Some of them sound really good.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/02/best-grilled-cheese-sandwich-recipe-variations.html

Arroz Caldo (Filipino Chicken and Rice Soup) Joshua Bousel Contributor

Arroz caldo is a flavorful Filipino chicken congee seasoned with onion, garlic, ginger, and fish sa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 20 february '15" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320719-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-323982-1.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

SUMMARY 27/2/15

HEALTH
*busyworkerbee* niece broke her wrist. They are still in middle of moving into her sisters place.

*Strawberry4u*had a second opinion re her back and the surgery previously done was wrong and she needs more to fix this as well as more for other issues. Had CT scan Wednesday-awaiting resuslts.

*Kansas g_mas* friend who had the hip replacement Oct/Nov back in hospital with breathing difficulties-has not been the same since surgery.

*Gagesmum* MRI results soon- waiting for appointment .

*vabchonnie* headaches continue as long as wears her teeth. So they are spending a lot of time in a jar.

*jheins* DD Susan fell on the ice the other day. Doesnt seem to have done any serious injury.

*gagesmum* feeling unwell, Gages cough continues.

*sugarsugars* DD had an allergic reaction to an iron infusion. Continuing to be a problem including vomiting which has lead to two cracked ribs as well. Both getting exhausted even DD is spending most of the time with a friend- but still calls Mum when gets overwhelmed.

[/b]gottastch[/b] had a first cousin die during the week. And even more distressing the DD of a very good friend was pregnant. Scans showed the baby girl had Trisomy 13. It was not known if she would survive the pregnancy and if she did there would be major issues involved. Peighton Rose didnt survive so the mother was induced and gave birth to a stillborn daughter Thursday evening. Cathys knitting group able to knit a burial blanket for Peighton Rose.

GENERAL

*Onthewingsofadove* has just discovered that she has a family in the UK- including the lead guitarist of a country rock group called Lazy Dog.

*Railyn* has a new furbaby a Persian cat they will call Zach

*jknapvas* GS Tim begins state wide testing today. Been nominated for a science academy held at Harvard- during the summer, he probably wont go.

*angelam* off to NY in April for 4 days with DD and DGD.
*nittergma* pipes frozen so no water in house- none till spring. *onthewingsofadove still frozen as well

flyty1n had car accident, no injuries just damage to car.

Cahhmeregma had an evening out with DS learning Ukrainian egg painting

Purple lovely time away with KP friends and now busy few days as she prepares to go to France.

Since her boss was fired and a new staff member has been hired work has been much better for Pacer

jheins Gosling house finished (long story here for those who dont know it sorry. You either to ignore it or read the TP!).

Pjs (Carens daughter for newbies) graduated in her Certified Nursing Assistant program.

Kate is very tired as she has had Luke as week as the other grandmother has decided not to have him at all- parents looking for childcare for Luke.

KTP Photos 27th February, 2015
10 - Lurker - Dapple cowl
11 - Gwen - Brantley & fur babies /Gwen
13 - Sassafras - Desert flowers
18 - Gagesmom - Baby tops/dishcloth/Greg
22 - Bulldog - Cascade Yarns Forrest Hills.
29 - Swedenme - Walmart " lady"!
31 - Purl2diva - Vitamin D cardigan/ yarn
31 - Bonnie - Yarn
32 - Ask4j - Askar
35 - Kehinkle - Socks
50 - Pj loves crochet - Jamie receiving her awards
52 - Sassafras - Goldfields
53 - Bonnie - Needle holder
55 - Caren - Deer
55 - Gwen - Needle holder
56 - Caren - Doe in the snow (poetry!)
56 - Gwen - Blanket chest / pysanky eggs
58 - Gagesmom - Supper
60 - Darowil - Needle holder/Aunt's 80th teaparty/Stash
62 - Sugarsugar - Beautiful Serena
63 - Swedenme - Baby outfits
66 - Kate - Luke driving!
68 - jknappva - Ducks/Deer
69 - jknappva - Sister's pics
69 - Gagesmom - Snow
72 - Cashmeregma - Pysanky eggs
75 - Caren - Deer
75 - Kansas g-ma - Yarn/Shawlette/Cat
76 - Kansas g-ma - Orchid
84 - Lurker - Fair Isle knitting/Cable work
97 - cmaliza - Buried car...3 weeks later!
97 - Budasha - Pysanky eggs
103 - Onthewingsofadove - New cousin
103 - Tami - Ruined knitting!
107 - Darowil - Moggy Doggy socks
109 - Sassafras - Joshua tree in bloom
114 - Rookie - Bibs
116 - Bonnie - Quilt
116 - Cashmeregma - Dreambird yarn
121 - Gagesmom - All in one top
125 - Cashmeregma - Orchid in water/Blue Heron yarn
128 - Gottastch - Edge of the Wedge shawl (& Buddy!)
131 - Lurker - Sunrise

Recipes
25 - Normaedern - Welsh cakes (link)
36 - Sam - Shamrock shake 
52 - Sam - Another Shamrock shake

Crafts
11 - Sam - 20 crochet shawls (link)
11 - Sam - Knitted baskets/crochet baskets (links)
13 - Lurker - Barbara Walker's Twin Apple design
32 - Cashmeregma - Blue Heron yarns (link)
33 - Sam - Free ebooks from knitting daily (link)
111 - Bonnie - Rainbow socks (link)
116 - Rookie - Blank canvas bib (link)
125 - Darowil - Rainbow socks (link)
127 - Sassafras - Patterns for angel baby clothes (link)*


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Sam I know how it feels if something happens to wifi or should I say I know how it sounds . I do have hearing problems though ,I only hear what I want to hear &#128516;so I manage to miss most of the moans and groans after all the moaning and groaning from youngest son he fixed it himself . Well I'm going to go back and look at all the recipes now see what I can make this week 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the cockroach lesson Sam- I am not prepared to try and coexist with mine, none-the -less!!!!
Many wonderful sounding treats. I WILL NOT BE TEMPTED. I WILL NOT BE TEMPTED. I WILL NOT BE TE.....
I do hope Bailee's online schooling is a success- the end of the year draws nigh. (school year)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the cockroach lesson Sam- I am not prepared to try and coexist with mine, none-the -less!!!!
> Many wonderful sounding treats. I WILL NOT BE TEMPTED. I WILL NOT BE TEMPTED. I WILL NOT BE TE.....
> I do hope Bailee's online schooling is a success- the end of the year draws nigh. (school year)


I skipped over the cockroach part as it's getting to my bedtime and no way am I dreaming about creepy crawlies 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

You've outdone yourself this week Sam...from recipes, to uses for garlic, to why we should like cockroaches .......sorry, still can't, they make me shudder at the thought of them, thank goodness we don't really see them here. I found one in the kitchen sink when we were in Florida....eeew! :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - I would not want to live with them either. when we moved to the "old folks home" - dad was superintendent - they had cockroaches - they were huge - you never went to bed without pulling the covers all the way out and sweep them out of the bed if there were any. it didn't take dad long to get the exterminator in there - he spend at least half a day every time he came - it was a large building and there were a lot of places needing sprayed. some of the guests had to be convinced not to take food back to their room which was one reason for the infestation. it took almost two years to get rid of them completely. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the cockroach lesson Sam- I am not prepared to try and coexist with mine, none-the -less!!!!
> Many wonderful sounding treats. I WILL NOT BE TEMPTED. I WILL NOT BE TEMPTED. I WILL NOT BE TE.....
> I do hope Bailee's online schooling is a success- the end of the year draws nigh. (school year)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I skipped over the cockroach part as it's getting to my bedtime and no way am I dreaming about creepy crawlies
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are quite prevalent in florida. sam --- why aren't they in Scotland - I could always send you a couple pairs.



KateB said:


> You've outdone yourself this week Sam...from recipes, to uses for garlic, to why we should like cockroaches .......sorry, still can't, they make me shudder at the thought of them, thank goodness we don't really see them here. I found one in the kitchen sink when we were in Florida....eeew! :shock:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Tarte Flambee is one of my all time favourites! I had never thought of using tortillas as the base, but I can see that it might be a successful substitution. I am definitely going to give it a try! Lots of other ideas in there, too. Thanks, Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I skipped over the cockroach part as it's getting to my bedtime and no way am I dreaming about creepy crawlies
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Frugal Recipes: 26 Easy Ground Beef Recipes for Dinner

for free ecookbook

www.recipelion.com/Budget-Friendly-Recipes/Frugal-Recipes-26-Easy-Ground-Beef-Recipes-for-Dinner-eCookbook


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the great gluten-free recipes; I will share them with my daughter.

Cockroaches--the ones in Florida were so big that my cat was afraid of them!! ugh!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> You've outdone yourself this week Sam...from recipes, to uses for garlic, to why we should like cockroaches .......sorry, still can't, they make me shudder at the thought of them, thank goodness we don't really see them here. I found one in the kitchen sink when we were in Florida....eeew! :shock:


 :thumbdown: Just caught another of the little blighters with my Tea Tree spray!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - I would not want to live with them either. when we moved to the "old folks home" - dad was superintendent - they had cockroaches - they were huge - you never went to bed without pulling the covers all the way out and sweep them out of the bed if there were any. it didn't take dad long to get the exterminator in there - he spend at least half a day every time he came - it was a large building and there were a lot of places needing sprayed. some of the guests had to be convinced not to take food back to their room which was one reason for the infestation. it took almost two years to get rid of them completely. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had to share this. --- sam

HOME SCHOOLED? 

I know we have heard this before...but thought it appropriate that we are reminded of how we grew up.... 


Most of our generation of 65+ was HOME SCHOOLED in many ways. 



1. My mother taught me TO APPRECIATE A JOB WELL DONE . 
"If you're going to kill each other, do it outside. I just finished cleaning." 


2. My mother taught me RELIGION. 
"You better pray that will come out of the carpet." 


3. My father taught me about TIME TRAVEL. 
"If you don't straighten up, I'm going to knock you into the middle of next week!" 


4. My father taught me LOGIC. 
" Because I said so, that's why." 


5. My mother taught me MORE LOGIC . 
"If you fall out of that swing and break your neck, you're not going to the store with me." 


6. My mother taught me FORESIGHT. 
"Make sure you wear clean underwear, in case you're in an accident." 


7. My father taught me IRONY. 
"Keep crying, and I'll give you something to cry about." 


8. My mother taught me about the science of OSMOSIS . 
"Shut your mouth and eat your supper." 


9. My mother taught me about CONTORTIONISM. 
"Just you look at that dirt on the back of your neck!" 


10. My mother taught me about STAMINA. 
"You'll sit there until all that spinach is gone." 


11. My mother taught me about WEATHER. 
"This room of yours looks as if a tornado went through it." 


12. My mother taught me about HYPOCRISY. 
"If I told you once, I've told you a million times, don't exaggerate!" 


13. My father taught me the CIRCLE OF LIFE. 
"I brought you into this world, and I can take you out..." 


14. My mother taught me about BEHAVIOR MODIFICATION . 
"Stop acting like your father!" 


15. My mother taught me about ENVY. 
"There are millions of less fortunate children in this world who don't have wonderful parents like you do." 


16. My mother taught me about ANTICIPATION. 
"Just wait until we get home." 


17. My mother taught me about RECEIVING. 
"You are going to get it from your father when you get home!" 


18. My mother taught me MEDICAL SCIENCE. 
"If you don't stop crossing your eyes, they are going to get stuck that way." 


19. My mother taught me ESP. 
"Put your sweater on; don't you think I know when you are cold?" 


20. My father taught me HUMOR. 
"When that lawn mower cuts off your toes, don't come running to me." 


21. My mother taught me HOW TO BECOME AN ADULT . 
"If you don't eat your vegetables, you'll never grow up." 


22. My mother taught me GENETICS. 
"You're just like your father." 


23. My mother taught me about my ROOTS. 
"Shut that door behind you. Do you think you were born in a barn?" 


24. My mother taught me WISDOM. 
"When you get to be my age, you'll understand."


This was only sent to the over 65 crowd because the younger ones would not believe we truly were told these "EXACT" words by our parents


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TY to Sam for a great start and to KateB and Darowil for the summaries. These are lovely-- I often miss pages because I cannot keep up and get done what I need to do so the summaries are well-used. And Sam, the recipes are always tempting.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

THanks Sam, as always a great start although I am not fond of cockroaches of which we had lots when I lived in Malta. 
The electricity was off all yesterday so that essential work could be carried out they said. Today my wrist is hurting so after a couple of rows I stopped knitting and will wait till it improves. Off to bed soon as I am rather tired. Still no more news of my new place. Wish they would hurry up! Take care all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> THanks Sam, as always a great start although I am not fond of cockroaches of which we had lots when I lived in Malta.
> The electricity was off all yesterday so that essential work could be carried out they said. Today my wrist is hurting so after a couple of rows I stopped knitting and will wait till it improves. Off to bed soon as I am rather tired. Still no more news of my new place. Wish they would hurry up! Take care all.


Sorry to hear there is still no certainty!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

We have gone from 80° to 20° and have snow and ice. Just enough snow to completely cover the grass and thick on rooftops but sun has melted most of it and now little snow and 20° now. We are predicted to have rain every day next week with cold continuing.
Just wanted to mark my spot for now. I am so sleepy all of a sudden. To bed at 2 a.m. and up at 6 a.m. TTYL Betty


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A quick correction to the summary:

It is Ohio Joy's grandson, Tim, who has tests upcoming.
I think her KTP avatar is jheiens.
He is Susan's (who fell) son.
Junek (jknappva)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for another great opening, Sam. Definitely recipes to suit everyone's tastes.
I think we'll all rejoice when we see the last of the snow. Even the 60f degree weather we had Wed. and the rain we had yesterday haven't completely melted our piles of snow!!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Didn't Hickory get her trip to the doggy spa to avoid this risk?
I dreamt the other day that I was pregnant- fortunatelly I then woke up to realise it was a dream. It's hard enough having a teenager around all the time. Couldn't send a baby away for a weekend with its uncle like we have done with my niece. Its a long weekend- for the horsies to run around a track on Monday. And a brother offered to take her to Canberra for the weekend-his son and GF are there, along with our brother and nephew (well within an hour of Canberra). I must admit to liking having the house to ourselves for a few days. And next weekend she is away of a YOuth Group camp. In fact she is away for so many weekends that when another option came up I said no. At not quite 14 I think she needs some weekends not doing much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A quick correction to the summary:
> 
> It is Ohio Joy's grandson, Tim, who has tests upcoming.
> I think her KTP avatar is jheiens.
> ...


And its too late for me to go back in and correct. Sorry all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbdown: Just caught another of the little blighters with my Tea Tree spray!


You really need to do something that will hang around. The good mothers that they are will have the little bubbies safely waiting for the chance to get out too. (Unless of course she is arrying them with her). You can buy cockroaches baits to put behind things which Ringo won't get to and they last for a few months if I remeber rightly. Dark places I think so the back of the undersink cupboard is a good place becuase of the moistness and warmth there as well if I remeber rightly. But killing them one a time won't have the long term effect you need.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> had to share this. --- sam
> 
> HOME SCHOOLED?
> 
> ...


Well Sam I'm shouldn't have read them I guess as I'm not yet 65- but I sure heard most of them, but maybe not the EXACT words- for example 'were you born in a tent?' and our clean undeis was much more specific- hit by a bus! ANy thing else didn't matter.
And I must say Mum rarely said wait till your father gets home- she dealt with issues as they came up (except the major ones, but most of these arose once she was in effect or fact a single mother as we entered our teens).


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for a great start Sam. I will try to read later when I find some time to do so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to get ready for Guild- prepeare ny Secrtaries report. Must learn to be as organised with that as I am withth summaries (mind you the summaries are easier as I am normally at the computer. ANd the Guild stuff can come through at any time or place).
See you all later this afternoon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Possible correction to Summary* I think this"Since her boss was fired and a new staff member has been hired work has been much better for Pacer" was NOT Pacer but Spider. If I'm incorrect I apologize.

Also, thank you so much for doing the summary....it is amazing at all you and Kate do to remember this stuff!!!


darowil said:


> SUMMARY 27/2/15


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Wonderful opening Sam - always love to drool over the recipes. You do such a great job.

Thank you Darrowil for a great recap of the past week.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Friday! So glad that I have officially started my Spring Break. I hope to be here more often this week!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> You really need to do something that will hang around. The good mothers that they are will have the little bubbies safely waiting for the chance to get out too. (Unless of course she is arrying them with her). You can buy cockroaches baits to put behind things which Ringo won't get to and they last for a few months if I remeber rightly. Dark places I think so the back of the undersink cupboard is a good place becuase of the moistness and warmth there as well if I remeber rightly. But killing them one a time won't have the long term effect you need.


I'll have to have a look- but it won't be this fortnight- I am really skint!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to have a look- but it won't be this fortnight- I am really skint!


Don't your local public health deal with that sort of thing? Here they do in some areas but not others.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for another great start, Sam! Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Wednesday morning, it was pouring rain, but by 7PM, there were many snowflakes descending on us. The snow covered everything and was beautiful. After so many dismal days, we had light (via the snow), but then the sun decided to show up and the snow quickly left. I'm sure folks in the northeast wish they had this happen, but in all sincerity, I hated to see it leave. It was just enough to look lovely and fun watching children having snowball fights for a change. I now have a pond in my backyard from all the rain and the melting snow. No fish, unfortunately. More rain on Sunday, so hope that we will finally stop hearing that we are in a drought. Wishing a safe and pleasant weekend to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dropping in and then off to do some crocheting. It's been a long week and it took me a bit to remember that it's Friday. :shock:


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I have never wanted to pet a roach or a snake. Same category in my way of thinking.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I know how it feels if something happens to wifi or should I say I know how it sounds . I do have hearing problems though ,I only hear what I want to hear 😄so I manage to miss most of the moans and groans after all the moaning and groaning from youngest son he fixed it himself . Well I'm going to go back and look at all the recipes now see what I can make this week
> Sonja


~~~Well......I too have become addicted.....BUT I grew up without even a tv, so maybe I could survive. BUT when my computer is down & out....I really feel discombobulated! For one...I can not connect to the KTP! But, I have read many times when a family cuts out the tv & radio & computers....and just have each other.....by the end of a week, etc., they are doing well! Communicating, having fun, and enjoying each other! So, I can sympathisize, but also see some opportunities.....what a world we live in!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

81brighteyes said:


> I have never wanted to pet a roach or a snake. Same category in my way of thinking.


Most snakes are better than any roach! LOL But neither one in MY house.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot for tonight seems things keep freezing up on me and I have to start over. grrrrrr&#128544;&#128544;&#128544;&#128545; will try to keep up better this week. 
Good night all heading to bed now early morning tomorrow 
Hugs to all and healing thoughts for those in need.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - I would not want to live with them either. when we moved to the "old folks home" - dad was superintendent - they had cockroaches - they were huge - you never went to bed without pulling the covers all the way out and sweep them out of the bed if there were any. it didn't take dad long to get the exterminator in there - he spend at least half a day every time he came - it was a large building and there were a lot of places needing sprayed. some of the guests had to be convinced not to take food back to their room which was one reason for the infestation. it took almost two years to get rid of them completely. --- sam


~~~the secret to getting rid of cockroaches....cut off their water supply. Look for the leaks, drips, wet spots & clean them up. Also, a mixture of Boric acid & water in a bottle cap also works. Not harmful to people or pets.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the recipes, Sam. Most of them will just add inches to my derriere, which I am trying to avoid. As far as the cockroaches are concerned, be they clean or dirty, I don't want them near me. I've had my fill. And speaking of them, I may have mentioned it before but when my DH and I went to Varadero, Cuba, we had a ground floor room. I woke in the night and wanted a drink of water (had a glass on my night table) and for some reason, I turned the light on. My glass had a huuuuuge cockroach in it. Went to the bathroom and they were on the floor. They were giant- sized. Believe me , I checked my luggage when we got home. We found out later that we should have asked for a room on the lst floor. Who knew! I'm sure they wouldn't hurt but it's just the thought of them.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are quite prevalent in florida. sam --- why aren't they in Scotland - I could always send you a couple pairs.


~~~Oh...the ones we had in West Africa....HUGE!!! ~6-8" long! Oh, the things we had to learn to live with!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> had to share this. --- sam
> 
> HOME SCHOOLED?
> 
> ...


~~~OMG.....SO many of those were direct quotes from my parents (mostly from Mom)!!!!! Incredible. :XD: :XD: :XD: #24 was "when you have kids of your own you will understand!"
What a trip down memory lane!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> THanks Sam, as always a great start although I am not fond of cockroaches of which we had lots when I lived in Malta.
> The electricity was off all yesterday so that essential work could be carried out they said. Today my wrist is hurting so after a couple of rows I stopped knitting and will wait till it improves. Off to bed soon as I am rather tired. Still no more news of my new place. Wish they would hurry up! Take care all.


~~~Sorry the wrist is hurting. I have not done much knitting lately because the base of my thumb has been hurting....I'm sure it is related to knitting. After some rest, I can knit more easily. Positive vibes coming your way!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> We have gone from 80° to 20° and have snow and ice. Just enough snow to completely cover the grass and thick on rooftops but sun has melted most of it and now little snow and 20° now. We are predicted to have rain every day next week with cold continuing.
> Just wanted to mark my spot for now. I am so sleepy all of a sudden. To bed at 2 a.m. and up at 6 a.m. TTYL Betty


~~~That is one heck of a weather roller coaster! 80*--> 20*!!! That's crazy!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for all the recipes, Sam. Most of them will just add inches to my derriere, which I am trying to avoid. As far as the cockroaches are concerned, be they clean or dirty, I don't want them near me. I've had my fill. And speaking of them, I may have mentioned it before but when my DH and I went to Varadero, Cuba, we had a ground floor room. I woke in the night and wanted a drink of water (had a glass on my night table) and for some reason, I turned the light on. My glass had a huuuuuge cockroach in it. Went to the bathroom and they were on the floor. They were giant- sized. Believe me , I checked my luggage when we got home. We found out later that we should have asked for a room on the lst floor. Who knew! I'm sure they wouldn't hurt but it's just the thought of them.


 Now I'm curious. Why would the room on the first floor have been any different with regard to roaches than the upper floors? Do roaches always take an upper floor? Inquiring minds are curious.
Nicely done Sam, as usual. I also appreciate the summary..lots.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Don't your local public health deal with that sort of thing? Here they do in some areas but not others.


I think extermination is the responsibility of the occupier.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> And its too late for me to go back in and correct. Sorry all.


~~~Hey....we are a quirky group - difficult to keep up with. You have taken a true challenge! Your summaries are a treat and welcomed. Many of us cannot keep up, and have to skip a bit. The summaries help keep us connected. If anyone wants to post a change....okay...do so gently, and no harm done. Okay?

Margaret....job well done & appreciated!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh...the ones we had in West Africa....HUGE!!! ~6-8" long! Oh, the things we had to learn to live with!


OMG!,I would have a stroke if I saw an 8"bug! 
What were you doing in Africa?

Sam, great start to another party, I can't believe how fast the weeks fly by.
Thanks to Kate & Margaret for the summaries.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Wonderful opening Sam - always love to drool over the recipes. You do such a great job.
> 
> Thank you Darrowil for a great recap of the past week.


~~~"drool" the exactly correct word!!! Ditto, Grannypeg!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for all the recipes, Sam. Most of them will just add inches to my derriere, which I am trying to avoid. As far as the cockroaches are concerned, be they clean or dirty, I don't want them near me. I've had my fill. And speaking of them, I may have mentioned it before but when my DH and I went to Varadero, Cuba, we had a ground floor room. I woke in the night and wanted a drink of water (had a glass on my night table) and for some reason, I turned the light on. My glass had a huuuuuge cockroach in it. Went to the bathroom and they were on the floor. They were giant- sized. Believe me , I checked my luggage when we got home. We found out later that we should have asked for a room on the lst floor. Who knew! I'm sure they wouldn't hurt but it's just the thought of them.


~~~Been there, done that. When we would go into a room and turn the light on...the whole room would seem to move. A weird sight.....


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

When we bought a house on the edge of town many years ago, the cockroaches were horrid and plentiful. If you were in the kitchen getting a snack and set it down on the free-standing dishwasher while you put a cup of water in the microwave, there would be cockroaches on the snack when you turned back to it. We square danced with a bug specialist from the university. He told DH what to get, made little tubes out of strips we cut from file folders. Put in a small blob of this stuff and put tubes where cats would not get into it. In a few weeks, no more cockroaches. I think the stuff must have had phosphorus in it. Unfortunately, I don't remember the name and the store where we bought it has long gone out of business. But it REALLY worked.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Now I'm curious. Why would the room on the first floor have been any different with regard to roaches than the upper floors? Do roaches always take an upper floor? Inquiring minds are curious.
> Nicely done Sam, as usual. I also appreciate the summary..lots.


Go back and read her post-- they stayed on the ground floor (which for us would be first floor) and should have asked for first floor (which for us would be second floor). I think she meant the roaches didn't go above ground (first) floor.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> had to share this. --- sam
> 
> HOME SCHOOLED?
> 
> ...


Ummm, sorry, I am under 65, and learned some of them! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> THanks Sam, as always a great start although I am not fond of cockroaches of which we had lots when I lived in Malta.
> The electricity was off all yesterday so that essential work could be carried out they said. Today my wrist is hurting so after a couple of rows I stopped knitting and will wait till it improves. Off to bed soon as I am rather tired. Still no more news of my new place. Wish they would hurry up! Take care all.


Hope the wrist feels better tomorrow. Prayers for good news soon on your new home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I have never wanted to pet a roach or a snake. Same category in my way of thinking.


I am of the same opinion! And you can add mice/rats to it, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Sorry the wrist is hurting. I have not done much knitting lately because the base of my thumb has been hurting....I'm sure it is related to knitting. After some rest, I can knit more easily. Positive vibes coming your way!


Carol, go to Dollar Tree, and buy a bouncy ball like the Super Balls the kids like to play with. Lightly roll it around on the table with your hand, working it around by the base of your thumb, the base of your fingers, and your palm. Check out this You Tube video from Lion Brand. I just bought FOUR bouncy balls! Even just the little bit that I have used them has made a difference.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a quick pop in to tell the good news. DD has been going to North Georgia College which is a small college . Today she was notified that she has been accepted to the University of Georgia and will transfer there starting this summer. She is so excited. I am proud of her. I never doubted she would be acceptd there but she kept telling me it was a lot tougher than when I attended. Anyway, she is in! She will be starting there as a junior. 

I'm tired so headed to bed soon. Prayers for good health and happiness for all. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think extermination is the responsibility of the occupier.


I would normally agree with that, but the infestation was there BEFORE you took over occupation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to tell the good news. DD has been going to North Georgia College which is a small college . Today she was notified that she has been accepted to the University of Georgia and will transfer there starting this summer. She is so excited. I am proud of her. I never doubted she would be acceptd there but she kept telling me it was a lot tougher than when I attended. Anyway, she is in! She will be starting there as a junior.
> 
> I'm tired so headed to bed soon. Prayers for good health and happiness for all. TTYL


Congratulation to your DD!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Before I forget, DGS was here yesterday, and I passed on all of the congratulations you all sent his way for his placement at the choir competition. You all made his day!

Page 5 and I am caught up on last week, and so far, with this new TP! Prayers for all. Night.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulation to your DD!


Oh, ditto that one! Way to go!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would normally agree with that, but the infestation was there BEFORE you took over occupation.


No point in contacting the previous tenant even if I knew their address- They owe money all over the place, they have not bothered to return the kids to school, and I keep getting mail for them from the Justice Dept. I wonder who were the cockroaches?, says she from her nasty side.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam you know the way to my heart. 2 of my fave things- chocolate and coconut. :thumbup: 

Cock roaches. ....I would pass right out. :shock:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam you know the way to my heart. 2 of my fave things- chocolate and coconut. :thumbup: 

Cock roaches. ....I would pass right out. :shock:

Night night see you in the morning


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No point in contacting the previous tenant even if I knew their address- They owe money all over the place, they have not bothered to return the kids to school, and I keep getting mail for them from the Justice Dept. I wonder who were the cockroaches?, says she from her nasty side.


 :-D


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to tell the good news. DD has been going to North Georgia College which is a small college . Today she was notified that she has been accepted to the University of Georgia and will transfer there starting this summer. She is so excited. I am proud of her. I never doubted she would be acceptd there but she kept telling me it was a lot tougher than when I attended. Anyway, she is in! She will be starting there as a junior.
> 
> I'm tired so headed to bed soon. Prayers for good health and happiness for all. TTYL


Congratulations to your daughter. You should be proud. What does she want to take?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats to dd - good job. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to tell the good news. DD has been going to North Georgia College which is a small college . Today she was notified that she has been accepted to the University of Georgia and will transfer there starting this summer. She is so excited. I am proud of her. I never doubted she would be acceptd there but she kept telling me it was a lot tougher than when I attended. Anyway, she is in! She will be starting there as a junior.
> 
> I'm tired so headed to bed soon. Prayers for good health and happiness for all. TTYL


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to tell the good news. DD has been going to North Georgia College which is a small college . Today she was notified that she has been accepted to the University of Georgia and will transfer there starting this summer. She is so excited. I am proud of her. I never doubted she would be acceptd there but she kept telling me it was a lot tougher than when I attended. Anyway, she is in! She will be starting there as a junior.
> 
> I'm tired so headed to bed soon. Prayers for good health and happiness for all. TTYL


Great news, Gwen. Congratulations to your DD!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a new scarf pattern I think you will really like - especially Josephine. --- sam

http://www.skacelknitting.com/Unisono-Channeled-Colors-Brioche-Loop-Scarf/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to tell the good news. DD has been going to North Georgia College which is a small college . Today she was notified that she has been accepted to the University of Georgia and will transfer there starting this summer. She is so excited. I am proud of her. I never doubted she would be acceptd there but she kept telling me it was a lot tougher than when I attended. Anyway, she is in! She will be starting there as a junior.
> 
> I'm tired so headed to bed soon. Prayers for good health and happiness for all. TTYL


That is excellent news, Gwen!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot for tonight seems things keep freezing up on me and I have to start over. grrrrrr😠😠😠😡 will try to keep up better this week.
> Good night all heading to bed now early morning tomorrow
> Hugs to all and healing thoughts for those in need.


Mine freezes up too, Caren. Do you know what causes this? I have a Mac now, and I know at work where I have a PC I "defrag" once in awhile. Couldn't see anything comparable on my mac.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Possible correction to Summary* I think this"Since her boss was fired and a new staff member has been hired work has been much better for Pacer" was NOT Pacer but Spider. If I'm incorrect I apologize.
> 
> Also, thank you so much for doing the summary....it is amazing at all you and Kate do to remember this stuff!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I have never wanted to pet a roach or a snake. Same category in my way of thinking.


I did wonder whether we should be patting cockroaches insted of killing them after Sams info. However while I don't mind them I do not want to pat one. Some of my sisters hated them and one day my very kind brother found one, and with no worry about them himself picked it up and chased them screaming down the road with this poor cockroach in his hand. Wonder who was more scared, the girls or the cockroach, being held in this giant thing racing along rapidly?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hey....we are a quirky group - difficult to keep up with. You have taken a true challenge! Your summaries are a treat and welcomed. Many of us cannot keep up, and have to skip a bit. The summaries help keep us connected. If anyone wants to post a change....okay...do so gently, and no harm done. Okay?
> 
> Margaret....job well done & appreciated!


I didn't take either correction as a criticism- no worries there. But it is a reminder to be more careful. Happens too when I forget to put something down staright away and go back later without the post in front of me.
Just to make sure you know I'm perfect of course. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ummm, sorry, I am under 65, and learned some of them! :lol:


Andnot only did I hear them I used some of them as well.
My favourite was 'if you friend went and jumped in the lake would you?' I htink I changed it to jumped of a cliff- kids might like the idea of jumping in a lake.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to tell the good news. DD has been going to North Georgia College which is a small college . Today she was notified that she has been accepted to the University of Georgia and will transfer there starting this summer. She is so excited. I am proud of her. I never doubted she would be acceptd there but she kept telling me it was a lot tougher than when I attended. Anyway, she is in! She will be starting there as a junior.
> 
> I'm tired so headed to bed soon. Prayers for good health and happiness for all. TTYL


Congratulations to your DD- well done to her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just jumping in here... wow only page 6 I am impressed with myself for getting in pretty early. I havent read anything yet and still 20 pages to go on last week. Back shortly


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> a new scarf pattern I think you will really like - especially Josephine. --- sam
> 
> http://www.skacelknitting.com/Unisono-Channeled-Colors-Brioche-Loop-Scarf/


I like th elook of it too. Do want to try Brioche sometime. Just committed myself to trying Double Knitting again (only got a short way with it) so one more of the many things to try once the next 3 weeks are up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to tell the good news. DD has been going to North Georgia College which is a small college . Today she was notified that she has been accepted to the University of Georgia and will transfer there starting this summer. She is so excited. I am proud of her. I never doubted she would be acceptd there but she kept telling me it was a lot tougher than when I attended. Anyway, she is in! She will be starting there as a junior.
> 
> I'm tired so headed to bed soon. Prayers for good health and happiness for all. TTYL


Congrats to your DD!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, tempted by brioche.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

81brighteyes said:


> I have never wanted to pet a roach or a snake. Same category in my way of thinking.


I have never saw a cockroach apart from on nature programmes and I don't want too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to tell the good news. DD has been going to North Georgia College which is a small college . Today she was notified that she has been accepted to the University of Georgia and will transfer there starting this summer. She is so excited. I am proud of her. I never doubted she would be acceptd there but she kept telling me it was a lot tougher than when I attended. Anyway, she is in! She will be starting there as a junior.
> 
> I'm tired so headed to bed soon. Prayers for good health and happiness for all. TTYL


That is great news Gwen tell her congratulations 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Andnot only did I hear them I used some of them as well.
> My favourite was 'if you friend went and jumped in the lake would you?' I htink I changed it to jumped of a cliff- kids might like the idea of jumping in a lake.


I heard them all in some version or another and have used some of them I say if he jumped of a bridge would you do the same 😃


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the cockroach lesson Sam- I am not prepared to try and coexist with mine, none-the -less!!!!
> Many wonderful sounding treats. I WILL NOT BE TEMPTED. I WILL NOT BE TEMPTED. I WILL NOT BE TE.....
> I do hope Bailee's online schooling is a success- the end of the year draws nigh. (school year)


 :shock: No I agree I do NOT want to ever coexist with them either.

Ditto to Bailee's schooling.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Thanks for all the great gluten-free recipes; I will share them with my daughter.
> 
> Cockroaches--the ones in Florida were so big that my cat was afraid of them!! ugh!!!!!!!


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the recipes and the update. Ido appreciate all your efforts for both. I will look at the recipes at coffee time. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

So pleased for your daughter, Gwen :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Didn't Hickory get her trip to the doggy spa to avoid this risk?
> I dreamt the other day that I was pregnant- fortunatelly I then woke up to realise it was a dream. It's hard enough having a teenager around all the time. Couldn't send a baby away for a weekend with its uncle like we have done with my niece. Its a long weekend- for the horsies to run around a track on Monday. And a brother offered to take her to Canberra for the weekend-his son and GF are there, along with our brother and nephew (well within an hour of Canberra). I must admit to liking having the house to ourselves for a few days. And next weekend she is away of a YOuth Group camp. In fact she is away for so many weekends that when another option came up I said no. At not quite 14 I think she needs some weekends not doing much.


It sounds like she is being kept busy and I am sure she is loving it all. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to tell the good news. DD has been going to North Georgia College which is a small college . Today she was notified that she has been accepted to the University of Georgia and will transfer there starting this summer. She is so excited. I am proud of her. I never doubted she would be acceptd there but she kept telling me it was a lot tougher than when I attended. Anyway, she is in! She will be starting there as a junior.
> 
> I'm tired so headed to bed soon. Prayers for good health and happiness for all. TTYL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Congratulations to DD


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Andnot only did I hear them I used some of them as well.
> My favourite was 'if you friend went and jumped in the lake would you?' I htink I changed it to jumped of a cliff- kids might like the idea of jumping in a lake.


 :thumbup: Or a bridge.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I heard them all in some version or another and have used some of them I say if he jumped of a bridge would you do the same 😃


Good to know that this type of parenting isn't just an American thing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good morning all from a sunny, spring like day in Berkshire. The sun is shining and the forecasters are promising about 15c(59f) today. Even though we haven't had a bad winter I'm really ready for some sunshine. I do feel for you poor people who still have snow around. Thank you Sam for a magnificent opening as usual and Kate and Darowil for their summaries, I'd be lost without them. Sam I particularly like the recipe for Lardy cake. Haven't seen that around for ages. I loved it when I was a child but I'm sure it is far too unhealthy for todays diets. I think you might still find it in a small independent bakers but not in the supermarkets. Mmm might have to try baking one! 
Gwen congratulations for your DD. What will she be studying?
The only time I've seen cockroaches was when my two DDs went to the local convent school. Whenever we had a fundraising event and had to use the nun's kitchen, as soon as you put the light on, as someone said, the floor moved and they scurried away. Ugh!!
Have a good weekend everyone whatever you are doing. If this weather is as good as they are saying I might even get some gardening done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to know that this type of parenting isn't just an American thing.


My mum was Irish and my dad was swedish and a Dutch BIL who acted like he was my father all saying similar things so I would surmise we are all the same wherever we live 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Now I'm curious. Why would the room on the first floor have been any different with regard to roaches than the upper floors? Do roaches always take an upper floor? Inquiring minds are curious.
> Nicely done Sam, as usual. I also appreciate the summary..lots.


Could this be a 'common language' thing again? Over here we refer to ground level as the Ground not First floor. First floor to us is one up.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ummm, sorry, I am under 65, and learned some of them! :lol:


Me too and I heard *all* of them!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to tell the good news. DD has been going to North Georgia College which is a small college . Today she was notified that she has been accepted to the University of Georgia and will transfer there starting this summer. She is so excited. I am proud of her. I never doubted she would be acceptd there but she kept telling me it was a lot tougher than when I attended. Anyway, she is in! She will be starting there as a junior.
> 
> I'm tired so headed to bed soon. Prayers for good health and happiness for all. TTYL


Well done that girl!! :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> Could this be a 'common language' thing again? Over here we refer to ground level as the Ground not First floor. First floor to us is one up.


Precisely.. here first floor is the level even with the ground, what you could also call the ground floor. Isn't language interesting? Just when you think English is English, there is yet a difference in common terms. This is true even in different parts of the same country. Thanks for bringing this to my remembrance. 
Up early, today is Molly's day to go to the vet to determine blood sugar and whether we are correct in our amounts of insulin and food. I am thinking she is probably getting very tired of monthly vet trips, though she likes the helpers and the vet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Precisely.. here first floor is the level even with the ground, what you could also call the ground floor. Isn't language interesting? Just when you think English is English, there is yet a difference in common terms. This is true even in different parts of the same country. Thanks for bringing this to my remembrance.
> Up early, today is Molly's day to go to the vet to determine blood sugar and whether we are correct in our amounts of insulin and food. I am thinking she is probably getting very tired of monthly vet trips, though she likes the helpers and the vet.


Hoping she has a good reading!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping she has a good reading!


Hi Julie..... How are you?

I have just had a call from DS ... my ex has been taken to hospital by ambulance with a bleed... they think it is stomach ulcer... he is in theatre now. So we will know more in a couple of hours. Good grief, what next?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> No point in contacting the previous tenant even if I knew their address- They owe money all over the place, they have not bothered to return the kids to school, and I keep getting mail for them from the Justice Dept. I wonder who were the cockroaches?, says she from her nasty side.


Does Nasir know about the roaches? Should be his job.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

SugarSugar, so sorry for your ex. I am hoping it is quickly correctable.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Not so well done this week if you are correct! Two wrong. A few times I find a post I have missed through another one and though I try to check who it really is can go wrong (mind you that doesn't explain the last one- I really should know who Tims grandmother is!)


Don't be so hard on yourself-- we just love the summaries and don't mind the correcting, whoever does it. You do good!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> I did wonder whether we should be patting cockroaches insted of killing them after Sams info. However while I don't mind them I do not want to pat one. Some of my sisters hated them and one day my very kind brother found one, and with no worry about them himself picked it up and chased them screaming down the road with this poor cockroach in his hand. Wonder who was more scared, the girls or the cockroach, being held in this giant thing racing along rapidly?


Oh, what a picture! What awful thing did they do to HIM later??? You know, revenge?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie..... How are you?
> 
> I have just had a call from DS ... my ex has been taken to hospital by ambulance with a bleed... they think it is stomach ulcer... he is in theatre now. So we will know more in a couple of hours. Good grief, what next?


I am a bit tired right now- which is good I should be able to rest.
You are having a run of medical emergencies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Does Nasir know about the roaches? Should be his job.


I am hoping to organise meeting up with him face to face to discuss issues- I am on the path to finding the right person.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is majoring in International Affairs & Business with a certification in Music Business. A double major. She is considering minoring in Spanish.


Grannypeg said:


> Congratulations to your daughter. You should be proud. What does she want to take?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I still think the job you and Kate do is remarkable. I'd NEVER keep it straight. Thank you, thank you thank you!


darowil said:


> Not so well done this week if you are correct! Two wrong. A few times I find a post I have missed through another one and though I try to check who it really is can go wrong (mind you that doesn't explain the last one- I really should know who Tims grandmother is!)


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all from a very tired and sore person past ready 4 bed, but that tired unable to sleep so will get some milk and take 1/2 sleeping tablet.

After minimal sleep, got up early to be dressed and breakfasted b4 removalists arrived. Man, spent next 2 hours ducking around them loading my car, then over to new rspesidence to unload (forgot troley with legs for seniors bed, so flying trip back for those, then got to watch spectacular loading job as DS' s gear loaded. Not everything fitted, but tomorrow morning, she getsher 4 poster bed and spoiled brat niece gets her big round bed. Also, many boxes of personal stuff and 2 very heavy tv's. DS will have to bring van back for rest of gear, including all spoiled brats musical instruments and then another trip with late huby's ute to pick up a large dinosaur to go in garden on island.

Tired ans sore and wishing 18 yr old niece would get over herself and start using buses and trains to go home, however, I will be taking her hopefully tommorrow. Her main objection is the time it will take to do so. I think we got the point through to her that it costs less to do this than giving us money for fuel and tolls. Fares will cost lessthanhalf of cost of fuel and tolls. As I am on gov unemployment support, her brother is currently on no support and waiting for his to start, grandparents on dva pension, none of us are really in position to do so many runs to redland bay as we have.recently. I did 3 last weekend and 1 so far this weekend with another to come.

I managed to join the lace scarf workshop and rapidly ead aummary for last week. I was saddened to read od the losses - hugs to all who have recently had a loss. More to follow after I recover from today.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well Sam I'm shouldn't have read them I guess as I'm not yet 65- but I sure heard most of them, but maybe not the EXACT words- for example 'were you born in a tent?' and our clean undeis was much more specific- hit by a bus! ANy thing else didn't matter.
> And I must say Mum rarely said wait till your father gets home- she dealt with issues as they came up (except the major ones, but most of these arose once she was in effect or fact a single mother as we entered our teens).


My mother did say wait until your father gets home!! BUT after we reached a certain age, we realised our dad always said, "Now, honey, don't worry about those girls. They're going to be just fine!!!"
And we were. I think it was his way of dealing with the fact that he never once gave us a spanking and didn't intend to!! LOL!! My mother didn't feel the same and I remember the few I did get from her!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning everyone. 8:15 am and of course my eyes pop open. My day off and I really wanted to sleep in.

Congrats to dd Gwen.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> a new scarf pattern I think you will really like - especially Josephine. --- sam
> 
> http://www.skacelknitting.com/Unisono-Channeled-Colors-Brioche-Loop-Scarf/


That looks really neat. Maybe try it when I get some free time. 😊


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Go back and read her post-- they stayed on the ground floor (which for us would be first floor) and should have asked for first floor (which for us would be second floor). I think she meant the roaches didn't go above ground (first) floor.


I don't think that's necessarily true. Someone moved into a 3rd floor apartment in our building and brought her roaches with her. They were eventually on every floor. We got rid of ours by putting down borax in the cracks between appliances and counters and under the sink where the cats could get to it. They were ala gone within a week.
One of the residents asked management about having her apartment treated by the pest control company (they come once a week and treat the public areas) she was told it would cost her $500 to have it done. Borax is much cheaper and works!!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Darowil and others who are into sock making:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324118-1.html


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Darowil and others who are into sock making:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324118-1.html


Love your new avatar 😍👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is overcast. When I first got up this morning there were three deer sleeping by the hay. They stayed there until about 08:30. Yesterday Seth and I made gluten free bread using the bread machine. I used their reciept, it tastes pretty good just didn't rise very well. Turns out my yeast is older than I thought. 

Today is a comfort food kind of day for me, homemade soup and a couple slices of the GF bread we made. Today I am making Julie's coconut buns, one of my favorites. 

Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. Hugs for everyone


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to tell the good news. DD has been going to North Georgia College which is a small college . Today she was notified that she has been accepted to the University of Georgia and will transfer there starting this summer. She is so excited. I am proud of her. I never doubted she would be acceptd there but she kept telling me it was a lot tougher than when I attended. Anyway, she is in! She will be starting there as a junior.
> 
> I'm tired so headed to bed soon. Prayers for good health and happiness for all. TTYL


Congratulate to your DD! I know you're so proud of her.
I can't understand why children think classes at any level are harder now than when we were in school. They're taught at different levels than we were so they are just as prepared as we were. I know I haven't expressed that very well. But when I was in school we weren't taught in high school at the level my children were taught when they were in school.
Hope some of this makes sense!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not so well done this week if you are correct! Two wrong. A few times I find a post I have missed through another one and though I try to check who it really is can go wrong (mind you that doesn't explain the last one- I really should know who Tims grandmother is!)


But you still do us a wonderful service to provide the summaries!! Think of how much you are getting right!!! You should be congratulated and I do!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie..... How are you?
> 
> I have just had a call from DS ... my ex has been taken to hospital by ambulance with a bleed... they think it is stomach ulcer... he is in theatre now. So we will know more in a couple of hours. Good grief, what next?


It's never ending, isn't it? I do hope he does well even if he's an ex!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is overcast. When I first got up this morning there were three deer sleeping by the hay. They stayed there until about 08:30. Yesterday Seth and I made gluten free bread using the bread machine. I used their reciept, it tastes pretty good just didn't rise very well. Turns out my yeast is older than I thought.
> 
> Today is a comfort food kind of day for me, homemade soup and a couple slices of the GF bread we made. Today I am making Julie's coconut buns, one of my favorites.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. Hugs for everyone


Good morning to you too . 
Missed your coffee/tea/soup pictures . Is your room finished yet ? 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is overcast. When I first got up this morning there were three deer sleeping by the hay. They stayed there until about 08:30. Yesterday Seth and I made gluten free bread using the bread machine. I used their reciept, it tastes pretty good just didn't rise very well. Turns out my yeast is older than I thought.
> 
> Today is a comfort food kind of day for me, homemade soup and a couple slices of the GF bread we made. Today I am making Julie's coconut buns, one of my favorites.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. Hugs for everyone


Good morning, Caren. Glad to see you back. The deer feel as safe at your place as they do at my sister's!!
Your coffee and bread look yummy.
My daughter made chili last night. As the temperature was 21f, it tasted even better than usual...she was very free with the spices this time! It had a little bite! 😂
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning to you too .
> Missed your coffee/tea/soup pictures . Is your room finished yet ?
> Sonja


Good morning Sonja. Yes the room is finished mostly just not redecorated. We can't decide exactly what to do with it. The grandsons like it as is, lots of room to play on cold days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is overcast. When I first got up this morning there were three deer sleeping by the hay. They stayed there until about 08:30. Yesterday Seth and I made gluten free bread using the bread machine. I used their reciept, it tastes pretty good just didn't rise very well. Turns out my yeast is older than I thought.
> 
> Today is a comfort food kind of day for me, homemade soup and a couple slices of the GF bread we made. Today I am making Julie's coconut buns, one of my favorites.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. Hugs for everyone


That is nice to know the buns are a favourite!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Sonja. Yes the room is finished mostly just not redecorated. We can't decide exactly what to do with it. The grandsons like it as is, lots of room to play on cold days.


It is a lovely big space ideal for playing indoors . I will look forward to seeing pictures when finished
Sonja


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations to Hannah. That is an interesting choice of major wishing her well. Exciting news for all of you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is nice to know the buns are a favourite!


Anything coconut and I like it. 👍👍👍😍😍😍 they taste even better when I remember to add the sugar into the milk before pouring it in the pan. 😳😁😱


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have never saw a cockroach apart from on nature programmes and I don't want too


Me too. There are some advantages to living in the cold north .

Gwen, congratulations to your daughter.
Sam, I'm also not 65 but was well educated on those sayings & even used some.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Could this be a 'common language' thing again? Over here we refer to ground level as the Ground not First floor. First floor to us is one up.


More confusion even though we all supposedly speak the same language.
I have always wondered why here some buildings have a ground floor & a first floor while others are just 1,2,3etc. Maybe the architects were from different parts of the world?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I still think the job you and Kate do is remarkable. I'd NEVER keep it straight. Thank you, thank you thank you!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My mother did say wait until your father gets home!! BUT after we reached a certain age, we realised our dad always said, "Now, honey, don't worry about those girls. They're going to be just fine!!!"
> And we were. I think it was his way of dealing with the fact that he never once gave us a spanking and didn't intend to!! LOL!! My mother didn't feel the same and I remember the few I did get from her!
> Junek


I don't remember ever getting a spanking but do remember my brother getting a few & I was usually bleeding! He had a nasty habit of throwing things & I must have been slow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Anything coconut and I like it. 👍👍👍😍😍😍 they taste even better when I remember to add the sugar into the milk before pouring it in the pan. 😳😁😱


Are they like a cinnamon bun?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I better get off here & get busy. Have company coming for supper, I want to make round crusty bread this morning & then do roast chicken & the fixins' for the meal. I also need to run to town for a few groceries, haven't left home since Tuesday.
The GKs come back tomorrow until Monday night


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't remember ever getting a spanking but do remember my brother getting a few & I was usually bleeding! He had a nasty habit of throwing things & I must have been slow.


The one and only time my dad smacked me was when I threw a bottle at my brother .I remember it well . He picked me up by my trouser belt one smack on my bottom and then told me to sit down and think about what I had done well a certain part of me stung and made sitting down uncomfortable which then gave me a nervous giggle which led to an early bedtime for me 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to tell the good news. DD has been going to North Georgia College which is a small college . Today she was notified that she has been accepted to the University of Georgia and will transfer there starting this summer.


Congratulations to DD, Gwen. I know you and Brantley are so proud of her. Best wishes to her.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, all.

The sun is shining; the snow is looking rather haggard out on the highways; AND we are predicted highs in the 40s tomorrow with nearly 60 by Friday. We'll see.

Bonnie, I roasted a hen last night for dinner; served it with mashed potatoes, garden vegetable dressing/stuffing that DGGD and I worked on while she was here; whole berry cranberry sauce with red popper flakes; and a variety of green vegetables. We had the second cranberry-apple pie I'd made for Don's birthday for dessert. Reheated it after thawing, and it was as tasty as the first one. 

Don was full of compliments on the dinner. He is so easy to cook for--as is Tim.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I have just had a call from DS ... my ex has been taken to hospital by ambulance with a bleed... they think it is stomach ulcer... he is in theatre now. So we will know more in a couple of hours. Good grief, what next?[/quote]

Oh no, keeping everyone in prayer. I hope he is alright.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is majoring in International Affairs & Business with a certification in Music Business. A double major. She is considering minoring in Spanish.


She is one smart, ambitious young lady.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Anything coconut and I like it. 👍👍👍😍😍😍 they taste even better when I remember to add the sugar into the milk before pouring it in the pan. 😳😁😱


You are making me hungry and I just finished breakfast.  Looks really yummy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I'm impressed with the choices your DD made for majors. Congratulations to her and you and DH for a job well done.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I don't think that's necessarily true. Someone moved into a 3rd floor apartment in our building and brought her roaches with her. They were eventually on every floor. We got rid of ours by putting down borax in the cracks between appliances and counters and under the sink where the cats could get to it. They were ala gone within a week.
> Junek


I was trying to clarify that in UK and other places ground floor is our 1st floor and their 1st floor is our 2nd floor-- guess I didn't make that very clear. I think roaches will go wherever they can.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping she has a good reading!


Thanks for the interest. Molly is still right on weight wise at 47.3 pounds and bl. gl. 70. It looks like she is becoming stable.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Could this be a 'common language' thing again? Over here we refer to ground level as the Ground not First floor. First floor to us is one up.


And obviously cockroaches don't do stairs!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Precisely.. here first floor is the level even with the ground, what you could also call the ground floor. Isn't language interesting? Just when you think English is English, there is yet a difference in common terms. This is true even in different parts of the same country. Thanks for bringing this to my remembrance.
> Up early, today is Molly's day to go to the vet to determine blood sugar and whether we are correct in our amounts of insulin and food. I am thinking she is probably getting very tired of monthly vet trips, though she likes the helpers and the vet.


She's a rare dog that likes the vet!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those look yummy. Are you or Julie going to post the recipe? I don't remember it being posted before.


NanaCaren said:


> Anything coconut and I like it. 👍👍👍😍😍😍 they taste even better when I remember to add the sugar into the milk before pouring it in the pan. 😳😁😱


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Anything coconut and I like it. 👍👍👍😍😍😍 they taste even better when I remember to add the sugar into the milk before pouring it in the pan. 😳😁😱


Good evening Caren. Looks like you have had a busy day in the kitchen. Glad your deer are still around they look so pretty. I am guessing you have no water in your hot tub yet if the grandsons use the room as a playroom!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes she is and loves learning. I know I'm just a tad biased but she really is smart and always has been driven to learn. DH and I are very proud of her and our other girls too.


Grannypeg said:


> She is one smart, ambitious young lady.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Joy. We both feel blessed by our daughters. All 3 of them have turned out quite well.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, I'm impressed with the choices your DD made for majors. Congratulations to her and you and DH for a job well done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so good to hear.


flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the interest. Molly is still right on weight wise at 47.3 pounds and bl. gl. 70. It looks like she is becoming stable.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG!,I would have a stroke if I saw an 8"bug!
> What were you doing in Africa?
> 
> Sam, great start to another party, I can't believe how fast the weeks fly by.
> Thanks to Kate & Margaret for the summaries.


~~~I was part of a Ford Foundation program...similar in nature to the Peace Corps. I was in Liberia for 2 1/2 years, working at Cuttington College.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the interest. Molly is still right on weight wise at 47.3 pounds and bl. gl. 70. It looks like she is becoming stable.


That's good news. I know you're relieved that she's doing so well.
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

It's afternoon, the sun is shinning so nicely, still very cold and windy.We have a time change-move ahead 1 hour, I don't see the reason in that. In the fall we move back 1 hour, crazy isn't it. Will change my clocks today and hopefully will be at church at the right time in the morning.

Getting used to NOT completing my housework every week, don't like that...but don't want to miss anything on here either. Do you have this problem, any suggestions on how I can multi-task better? Where does the time go?

Gwen - is the unveiling next week, be sure to enlarge the pictures, we don't want to miss any details.

Just received a notice from the office that I have to empty the balcony for pressure washing on Tuesday and Wednesday. That is a real job for me,must find help to unhook the hanging baskets, I don't do ladders any more. Will have to remove the outdoor carpet also. Always something to add to my schedule...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Happy Saturday! I finally got started on week 4 mystery afghan squares. The Iditarod starts in about 35 minutes....who knows when I will resurface. I am really fascinated by this race. It lasts at least 9 days....TTYL!
Hugs to all!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Your prayers are requested please for my friend Val's son who is in hospital having been admitted following a heart attack. My son was able to visit and it seems that an angiogram is due tomorrow and then they will decide what to do after that. Thank you all.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Prayers already being made for Val's son, Martina, and for your peace in your concern for both of them

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I am about 55 rows into the baby blanket (cum shawl?); it all depends on how much yarn is actually wound into this huge ball I've wound after frogging the other blanket.

Sun is shining--it's going to be a lovely day.

Y'all take care and enjoy your weekend.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My mother did say wait until your father gets home!! BUT after we reached a certain age, we realised our dad always said, "Now, honey, don't worry about those girls. They're going to be just fine!!!"
> And we were. I think it was his way of dealing with the fact that he never once gave us a spanking and didn't intend to!! LOL!! My mother didn't feel the same and I remember the few I did get from her!
> Junek


Yes, much the same situation for me! :?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is overcast. When I first got up this morning there were three deer sleeping by the hay. They stayed there until about 08:30. Yesterday Seth and I made gluten free bread using the bread machine. I used their reciept, it tastes pretty good just didn't rise very well. Turns out my yeast is older than I thought.
> 
> Today is a comfort food kind of day for me, homemade soup and a couple slices of the GF bread we made. Today I am making Julie's coconut buns, one of my favorites.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. Hugs for everyone


Very funny that with all the talk of cockroaches etc., you get an ad for pest 
control on your KP screen.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to tell the good news. DD has been going to North Georgia College which is a small college . Today she was notified that she has been accepted to the University of Georgia and will transfer there starting this summer. She is so excited. I am proud of her. I never doubted she would be acceptd there but she kept telling me it was a lot tougher than when I attended. Anyway, she is in! She will be starting there as a junior.
> 
> I'm tired so headed to bed soon. Prayers for good health and happiness for all. TTYL


Congratulations to your daughter! It is good to know that all her hard work has been recognised. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Anything coconut and I like it. 👍👍👍😍😍😍 they taste even better when I remember to add the sugar into the milk before pouring it in the pan. 😳😁😱


Well done! All of Samoa would be able to identify those!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the interest. Molly is still right on weight wise at 47.3 pounds and bl. gl. 70. It looks like she is becoming stable.


That is good! Stable is great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those look yummy. Are you or Julie going to post the recipe? I don't remember it being posted before.


It was! back in Dave's time- I can write it out later, unless Caren posts it- I am on my way to church presently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Prayers already being made for Val's son, Martina, and for your peace in your concern for both of them
> 
> Ohio Joy


well expressed, Joy! ditto from me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Carol, your squares are very pretty, should be an interesting blanket when it's done.
Have fun following the Iditarod.

Martina, hope your friends son is on the mend soon, I'm sure he can't be very old. It's amazing how well they can treat most heart attacks now with relatively non invasive methods.

Sugar, hope your ex is also better soon, upsetting for your kids.

Heather, hope your move is soon complete & that a few others " rise up" & help with things. Sometimes it seems that you old the position of family slave! Take care.

Ohio Joy, sometimes I feel like I cook for wit worlds fussiest men but roast chicken dinner is popular with them. The company. Have coming is hard to cook for as well, she only eats chicken or fish for meat & he won't eat fish so that leaves chicken. DH likes roast chicken but isn't crazy about other chicken dishes so roast it is.
Well, my oven just beeped, the bread is done so tone to run to town, need groceries before I can fix the salad.
Beautiful & sunny here today & above freezing, I'm not crazy enough to think spring is here but sure nice to see.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Andnot only did I hear them I used some of them as well.
> My favourite was 'if you friend went and jumped in the lake would you?' I htink I changed it to jumped of a cliff- kids might like the idea of jumping in a lake.


My mother's was "jump off a bridge." And no, I wouldn't!

I'm working on getting caught up...was going to do some sewing today but can't find the fabric I wanted to use! :hunf: It's nearly a 5 yd piece, too. :roll: That's what I get for straightening up the work room. Sheesh.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Happy Saturday! I finally got started on week 4 mystery afghan squares. The Iditarod starts in about 35 minutes....who knows when I will resurface. I am really fascinated by this race. It lasts at least 9 days....TTYL!
> Hugs to all!


Details on this stitch, please-- that is really very pretty.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Your prayers are requested please for my friend Val's son who is in hospital having been admitted following a heart attack. My son was able to visit and it seems that an angiogram is due tomorrow and then they will decide what to do after that. Thank you all.


I'm sorry to hear this. Of course, Val's son is added to my prayers. And comfort and strength for the family.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. Of course, Val's son is added to my prayers. And comfort and strength for the family.
> Junek


Echo this-- hope things go well. Prayers for all concerned.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is a lovely big space ideal for playing indoors . I will look forward to seeing pictures when finished
> Sonja


The hot tub will stay in its designated area. Then I have s large planter box with storage space under neath and a large shelf for books video, games things like that. Trying to decide if I wang to move the telly to a different wall or leave it be. Seating is the biggest decision, the old stuff is no longer with us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are they like a cinnamon bun?


They are rolled like cinnamon rolls with no cinnamon sugar


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are they like a cinnamon bun?


They are rolled like cinnamon rolls with no cinnamon sugar


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope to "unveil" next week; still waiting on shipment of what I'm using to come in. Then will have to get everything installed. DH just let me know he has a job for the next two weeks and t will also depend on when he will be available with his handy dandy drill and talent.

As far as the housework goes...I have no clue! Between disability and addiction of the KTP my house is a wreck right now! LOL


vabchnonnie said:


> It's afternoon, the sun is shinning so nicely, still very cold and windy.We have a time change-move ahead 1 hour, I don't see the reason in that. In the fall we move back 1 hour, crazy isn't it. Will change my clocks today and hopefully will be at church at the right time in the morning.
> 
> Getting used to NOT completing my housework every week, don't like that...but don't want to miss anything on here either. Do you have this problem, any suggestions on how I can multi-task better? Where does the time go?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks great! My color for it is my multi-colored yarn. I liked doing this block. I want to try it using a worsted weight in a scarf.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Happy Saturday! I finally got started on week 4 mystery afghan squares. The Iditarod starts in about 35 minutes....who knows when I will resurface. I am really fascinated by this race. It lasts at least 9 days....TTYL!
> Hugs to all!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

From my lips to Gods ear....prayers being said.


martina said:


> Your prayers are requested please for my friend Val's son who is in hospital having been admitted following a heart attack. My son was able to visit and it seems that an angiogram is due tomorrow and then they will decide what to do after that. Thank you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is called the Daisy stitch. Just type it in Youtube for a video; there are several (knitting one of course).


Kansas g-ma said:


> Details on this stitch, please-- that is really very pretty.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
Beer and brats, playing my song. Have to have mashed potatoes and sauerkraut with it.. 
Karen


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a very tired and sore person past ready 4 bed, but that tired unable to sleep so will get some milk and take 1/2 sleeping tablet.
> 
> After minimal sleep, got up early to be dressed and breakfasted b4 removalists arrived. Man, spent next 2 hours ducking around them loading my car, then over to new rspesidence to unload (forgot troley with legs for seniors bed, so flying trip back for those, then got to watch spectacular loading job as DS' s gear loaded. Not everything fitted, but tomorrow morning, she getsher 4 poster bed and spoiled brat niece gets her big round bed. Also, many boxes of personal stuff and 2 very heavy tv's. DS will have to bring van back for rest of gear, including all spoiled brats musical instruments and then another trip with late huby's ute to pick up a large dinosaur to go in garden on island.
> 
> ...


Does the removalist van mean that things are now moved from the old place to your new residence?
You sure need to be sure you are getting enough to vcover the trips if you keep giving DN lifts.
Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Your prayers are requested please for my friend Val's son who is in hospital having been admitted following a heart attack. My son was able to visit and it seems that an angiogram is due tomorrow and then they will decide what to do after that. Thank you all.


Prayers being said for your friend's son.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Darowil and others who are into sock making:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324118-1.html


And did you see his other designs? Some beauties there. Thanks for that link.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Possible correction to Summary* I think this"Since her boss was fired and a new staff member has been hired work has been much better for Pacer" was NOT Pacer but Spider. If I'm incorrect I apologize.
> 
> Also, thank you so much for doing the summary....it is amazing at all you and Kate do to remember this stuff!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

On the roach subject, I think they belong in wild, not in my house where there is no decaying matter except in bin. In gardens, ok because of providing needed nitrogen for plants. Will put up pics 9f w8ld loking garden amd its occupants


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> Your prayers are requested please for my friend Val's son who is in hospital having been admitted following a heart attack. My son was able to visit and it seems that an angiogram is due tomorrow and then they will decide what to do after that. Thank you all.


I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Prayers for Cathy and the family and Martina and her friends family as they have family memebrs with major health problems.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I used some of them also and now they are using some. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> Andnot only did I hear them I used some of them as well.
> My favourite was 'if you friend went and jumped in the lake would you?' I htink I changed it to jumped of a cliff- kids might like the idea of jumping in a lake.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I want to try the long men's scarf - the multi-colored one. will need to order the yarn. --- sam



darowil said:


> I like th elook of it too. Do want to try Brioche sometime. Just committed myself to trying Double Knitting again (only got a short way with it) so one more of the many things to try once the next 3 weeks are up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It's never ending, isn't it? I do hope he does well even if he's an ex!
> Junek


It sure is never ending. Never boring. I WANT boring!!

So it is now Sund morning ... no news is good news (i hope). All I know is that he was rushed in by ambulance with bleeding ulcer and had emergency surgery and is now heavily sedated in intensive care. So we will see what today brings. He was obviously in a very bad way for them to need to the the surgery straight away on a Sat night.

Sam.... in reference to our talks on here about health system... Our public hospitals do cater for everyone, everyone gets the same FREE treatment in Australia. The problems pretty much are that there arent enough hospitals, hence the huge waiting lists, waiting times in Casualtity etc. In mine and my DD case we have chosen to have private health cover and so can choose to go to private hospital rather than public.

Hoping the ex is going to pull through ok. His body is going to only take SO much... 3 years ago he was in with liver failure.... all of this is due to his being alcoholic. He does still drink and (?) and clearly needs help (again) but I dont really know if he will agree to have it. He seems to believe that coz he doesnt drink as much as he used to that he will be ok. Very sad for everyone invovled.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Prayers for Cathy and the family and Martina and her friends family as they have family memebrs with major health problems.


Thankyou. I am sitting here just trying not to worry too much.. cuppa in hand before I go off to mums then whatever the day will bring.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Morning Dear Hearts,
It has actually warmed up a little today. Jim has the ceiling fans going. Dont plan on doing anything but reading and knitting with something good on the t.v.
GWEN, I am so happy for Hannah. I know she has worked hard and is being rewarded. You and Brantley must be bursting with pride. Nothing makes us prouder than the achievements of our children and the adults they become.
JOYCE, So glad Molly had a good vet trip. I know you are relieved.
CATHY, Prayers of healing for your ex.
MARGARET, I am so grateful to you and Kate for the summaries and the time you put into them. thought of you when I saw this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?V=SbzeEq6xMxM#t=208
MARTINA, Prayers have been lifted and are ongoing for Vals son
CAROL, Your squares are so pretty
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY

http:www,youtube.com/watch?V=SbzeEg6xMxM#t=208


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wasted day - didn't get out of bed until almost eleven - laid there and petted the dog - dozed - petted the dog - you get the picture. took a shower and was just getting dressed when Heidi called and said "soups on" so over I went - Phyllis had made me a bowl of asparagus soup - so good. she makes the best soup. 

I had too many windows - 27 I believe - so copied the recipes into a word document and now I am down to 14 windows open. have some patterns that need copied so I can close those windows. ron would have had heart failure.

it's been a lovely day - 40° with bright sunshine - it really was not too bad to be out in even it it was windy. maybe spring is on it's way.

I'm curious - I know north of the equator the times "leaps forward" an our tonight - does it do the same thing to our down under folk?

I just ran across the greatest cookbook - eatable (eggless)cookie dough and other recipes and other eatable dough. I had a copy sent to Heidi as a joke.

I'm a couple of pages behind so best start reading. --- sam


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sorry, Margaret but it was http://theyarnit.com


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PS... (This is becoming a regular thing LOL :roll: )

And just in case we havent had enough crap lately..... Serenas father has decided to start sending her some very nasty text msgs over the last couple of days. SOOOO.... I will be "having a word" (not a nice one either) with his mum or him as soon as I get chance. I think they both had better hope that I get that chance today coz.....Boy am I in the mood to deal with them!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've always used "ground floor" and "first floor" as meaning the same thing. --- sam



KateB said:


> Could this be a 'common language' thing again? Over here we refer to ground level as the Ground not First floor. First floor to us is one up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a wasted day - didn't get out of bed until almost eleven - laid there and petted the dog - dozed - petted the dog - you get the picture. took a shower and was just getting dressed when Heidi called and said "soups on" so over I went - Phyllis had made me a bowl of asparagus soup - so good. she makes the best soup.
> 
> I had too many windows - 27 I believe - so copied the recipes into a word document and now I am down to 14 windows open. have some patterns that need copied so I can close those windows. ron would have had heart failure.
> 
> ...


We will "fall back" in a couple more weeks Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending ex tons of healing energy to hasten him back into the pink. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie..... How are you?
> 
> I have just had a call from DS ... my ex has been taken to hospital by ambulance with a bleed... they think it is stomach ulcer... he is in theatre now. So we will know more in a couple of hours. Good grief, what next?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I HATE videos-- I can read/understand faster/better with written. I did find written for what I think Carol was doing and copied it off.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I've always used "ground floor" and "first floor" as meaning the same thing. --- sam


Over here, ground floor is the one that is level with the ground (land) and first floor is up one level....

It does keep things interesting that different countries use different terms doesnt it.?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So I just cast off this one and I cast on yesterday before work.

Second pic is both I have completed this week.


Going back to catch up


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie..... How are you?
> 
> I have just had a call from DS ... my ex has been taken to hospital by ambulance with a bleed... they think it is stomach ulcer... he is in theatre now. So we will know more in a couple of hours. Good grief, what next?


Oh my, I don't think I would want to know what next unless it is happier news.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> I didn't take either correction as a criticism- no worries there. But it is a reminder to be more careful. Happens too when I forget to put something down staright away and go back later without the post in front of me.
> Just to make sure you know I'm perfect of course. :-D :-D :-D


Please continue the summaries. We can forgive a mistake when it happens. The summaries are so useful to those who have limited time on here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Your prayers are requested please for my friend Val's son who is in hospital having been admitted following a heart attack. My son was able to visit and it seems that an angiogram is due tomorrow and then they will decide what to do after that. Thank you all.


Healing thoughts for him, very scary. I hope he will be ok.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now they get the rudiments of algebra in fifth and sixth grade. and beginning reading in prek and kindergarten. I'm just glad I am not in school now. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Congratulate to your DD! I know you're so proud of her.
> I can't understand why children think classes at any level are harder now than when we were in school. They're taught at different levels than we were so they are just as prepared as we were. I know I haven't expressed that very well. But when I was in school we weren't taught in high school at the level my children were taught when they were in school.
> Hope some of this makes sense!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you get the hot tub fixed? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Sonja. Yes the room is finished mostly just not redecorated. We can't decide exactly what to do with it. The grandsons like it as is, lots of room to play on cold days.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Prayers for the young man who had the heart attack and for Sugars ex.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy to val's son to wrap him in warm soothing healing energy. --- sam



martina said:


> Your prayers are requested please for my friend Val's son who is in hospital having been admitted following a heart attack. My son was able to visit and it seems that an angiogram is due tomorrow and then they will decide what to do after that. Thank you all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Over here, ground floor is the one that is level with the ground (land) and first floor is up one level....
> 
> It does keep things interesting that different countries use different terms doesnt it.?


It's the same here in the uk . Used to confuse me when I first moved to England especially when I got in a lift / elevator 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Beer and brats, playing my song. Have to have mashed potatoes and sauerkraut with it..
> Karen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when is your first day of fall? --- sam 20 march is our first day of spring.



sugarsugar said:


> We will "fall back" in a couple more weeks Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a wasted day - didn't get out of bed until almost eleven - laid there and petted the dog - dozed - petted the dog - you get the picture. took a shower and was just getting dressed when Heidi called and said "soups on" so over I went - Phyllis had made me a bowl of asparagus soup - so good. she makes the best soup.
> 
> I had too many windows - 27 I believe - so copied the recipes into a word document and now I am down to 14 windows open. have some patterns that need copied so I can close those windows. ron would have had heart failure.
> 
> ...


No, Sam we will be going back- because we are going into winter time- in Spring around end of September we will go forwards!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> PS... (This is becoming a regular thing LOL :roll: )
> 
> And just in case we havent had enough crap lately..... Serenas father has decided to start sending her some very nasty text msgs over the last couple of days. SOOOO.... I will be "having a word" (not a nice one either) with his mum or him as soon as I get chance. I think they both had better hope that I get that chance today coz.....Boy am I in the mood to deal with them!


To Serena? or DD? I do hope you got to him while you had your dander up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> when is your first day of fall? --- sam 20 march is our first day of spring.


In NZ we are already there- being March.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I just cast off this one and I cast on yesterday before work.
> 
> Second pic is both I have completed this week.
> 
> Going back to catch up


Our knitting ninja!! I made one of these for the baby of the youth minister and his wife. They're fun to do but, of course, it took me least twice as long or more to make mine!!!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

My days are getting longer in more ways than one. After I got off from work, I went to the butcher shop to get some meat and then to the grocery store to get some milk, fruits and vegetables. I came home long enough to put the meat and milk in my refrigerator and gather up Matthew. Matthew and I went to the church to cut up fruits and vegetables for trays to be used for an event tomorrow. Matthew must know that I am tired as he helped more than he usually does. A little guy who was maybe 4 years old said he was hungry so I offered him some cut carrots. He said they weren't carrots, they were "French Fries". He turned me down for the carrots in hopes of getting some berries that were on a different tray and already wrapped up. He came back a minute later and decided he wanted to try my carrots so I gave him some carrots and grapes in a cup. He loved the carrot fries and the grapes. I did let his dad know that I fed him which was okay with his dad. The dad knows me quite well. I didn't take pictures of the trays, but did make them like I usually do. I didn't do a watermelon bowl though. It is for a small group of people and I will have left overs which I asked a family in the church to take home to feed their 5 children. The children love it when I send home my left over fruits and vegetables. I was suppose to attend the luncheon, but I will be working instead.

After making the fruit and vegetable trays for church, Matthew and I had to return home to make sure DS#1's pie was taken out of the oven on time, but he made it home before us. He had gone to deliver his 1st pie to a happy recipient and was stuck in traffic. Then Matthew and I went to put gas in my car as Matthew insisted that I should not drive another day without doing so. I did have a bit more than a quarter of a tank, but it was not worth convincing Matthew that I could wait another day. I have finally made it home and ate some fruit that I brought home and some canned soup. I sampled DS#1's pie (Tollhouse Pie) which is mostly semi sweet chocolate chips and butter with a few other ingredients. My clocks are set forward and now I need to sleep so I can be up at 2:30 AM to get ready for work again. I did knit a few rows today and folded some origami boxes as well.

Cathy....Praying for your family and the many challenges that you are dealing with.

Swedenme...How is your son's rash? I can't wait to see what you are knitting up next.

Julie...I do hope you get the cockroaches out of your home as soon as possible. 

Gwen...Tell Hannah congratulations from me as well. I know you and Brantley are very proud of her as you should be.

Carol...Keep us up to date on how the race is going. I love hearing your daily reports for it. Your mystery afghan is looking nice.

Take care everyone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> My days are getting longer in more ways than one. After I got off from work, I went to the butcher shop to get some meat and then to the grocery store to get some milk, fruits and vegetables. I came home long enough to put the meat and milk in my refrigerator and gather up Matthew. Matthew and I went to the church to cut up fruits and vegetables for trays to be used for an event tomorrow. Matthew must know that I am tired as he helped more than he usually does. A little guy who was maybe 4 years old said he was hungry so I offered him some cut carrots. He said they weren't carrots, they were "French Fries". He turned me down for the carrots in hopes of getting some berries that were on a different tray and already wrapped up. He came back a minute later and decided he wanted to try my carrots so I gave him some carrots and grapes in a cup. He loved the carrot fries and the grapes. I did let his dad know that I fed him which was okay with his dad. The dad knows me quite well. I didn't take pictures of the trays, but did make them like I usually do. I didn't do a watermelon bowl though. It is for a small group of people and I will have left overs which I asked a family in the church to take home to feed their 5 children. The children love it when I send home my left over fruits and vegetables. I was suppose to attend the luncheon, but I will be working instead.
> 
> After making the fruit and vegetable trays for church, Matthew and I had to return home to make sure DS#1's pie was taken out of the oven on time, but he made it home before us. He had gone to deliver his 1st pie to a happy recipient and was stuck in traffic. Then Matthew and I went to put gas in my car as Matthew insisted that I should not drive another day without doing so. I did have a bit more than a quarter of a tank, but it was not worth convincing Matthew that I could wait another day. I have finally made it home and ate some fruit that I brought home and some canned soup. I sampled DS#1's pie (Tollhouse Pie) which is mostly semi sweet chocolate chips and butter with a few other ingredients. My clocks are set forward and now I need to sleep so I can be up at 2:30 AM to get ready for work again. I did knit a few rows today and folded some origami boxes as well.
> 
> ...


One of these days you are going to meet yourself with all the rushing about you do .As for sons rash they took 5 lots of blood to do lots of tests we will find out Tuesday at the earliest 
Knitting wise I'm knitting a little boys set stripey t/shirt shorts and socks have to see how I get on with stripey socks should be fun 😃
You take care 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a free ebook - How to Knit an Infinity Scarf + 9 Fashionable Cowl Knitting Patterns

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Infinity-Scarf-Patterns/How-to-Knit-Infinity-Scarf-Fashionable-Cowl-Knitting-Patterns-Free-eBook

you have to scroll down a little and at the bottom are a couple more free ebooks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I sure didn't have my thinking cap on. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> No, Sam we will be going back- because we are going into winter time- in Spring around end of September we will go forwards!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pacer the cockroach problem perhaps is less than it may have seemed - I get one or two at infrequent intervals, and so far my Ringo friendly treatment- my Tea Tree Oil Spray has worked- that and pouring boiling water down the sink- I suspect they are somewhere down there.
I do hope you get some rest, after such an arduous day.



pacer said:


> My days are getting longer in more ways than one. After I got off from work, I went to the butcher shop to get some meat and then to the grocery store to get some milk, fruits and vegetables. I came home long enough to put the meat and milk in my refrigerator and gather up Matthew. Matthew and I went to the church to cut up fruits and vegetables for trays to be used for an event tomorrow. Matthew must know that I am tired as he helped more than he usually does. A little guy who was maybe 4 years old said he was hungry so I offered him some cut carrots. He said they weren't carrots, they were "French Fries". He turned me down for the carrots in hopes of getting some berries that were on a different tray and already wrapped up. He came back a minute later and decided he wanted to try my carrots so I gave him some carrots and grapes in a cup. He loved the carrot fries and the grapes. I did let his dad know that I fed him which was okay with his dad. The dad knows me quite well. I didn't take pictures of the trays, but did make them like I usually do. I didn't do a watermelon bowl though. It is for a small group of people and I will have left overs which I asked a family in the church to take home to feed their 5 children. The children love it when I send home my left over fruits and vegetables. I was suppose to attend the luncheon, but I will be working instead.
> 
> After making the fruit and vegetable trays for church, Matthew and I had to return home to make sure DS#1's pie was taken out of the oven on time, but he made it home before us. He had gone to deliver his 1st pie to a happy recipient and was stuck in traffic. Then Matthew and I went to put gas in my car as Matthew insisted that I should not drive another day without doing so. I did have a bit more than a quarter of a tank, but it was not worth convincing Matthew that I could wait another day. I have finally made it home and ate some fruit that I brought home and some canned soup. I sampled DS#1's pie (Tollhouse Pie) which is mostly semi sweet chocolate chips and butter with a few other ingredients. My clocks are set forward and now I need to sleep so I can be up at 2:30 AM to get ready for work again. I did knit a few rows today and folded some origami boxes as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I sure didn't have my thinking cap on. --- sam


I thought not! Maybe you were still emerging from your nap?!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> To Serena? or DD? I do hope you got to him while you had your dander up!


He has been sending the msgs to DD. But he is clearly unstable (still) and I do NOT like the idea of Serena being there even if she is with the grandmother. He lives there also.

Gotta go.. have spoken with Ex's nurse in Intensive care and he is pretty much in the same serious way that he was 3 years ago. On a breathing machine etc.......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> He has been sending the msgs to DD. But he is clearly unstable (still) and I do NOT like the idea of Serena being there even if she is with the grandmother. He lives there also.
> 
> Gotta go.. have spoken with Ex's nurse in Intensive care and he is pretty much in the same serious way that he was 3 years ago. On a breathing machine etc.......


Good luck! You really don't need all of this all at the same time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Now I'm curious. Why would the room on the first floor have been any different with regard to roaches than the upper floors? Do roaches always take an upper floor? Inquiring minds are curious.
> Nicely done Sam, as usual. I also appreciate the summary..lots.


Sorry, I should have said " ground" floor, actually it was a few steps below grade.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

SugarSugar I am so sorry about Serena's dad and his inappropriate texting. I hope you are able to put a stop to it and the contact with him limited. You nor DD and Serena need to have to deal with this. 

Pacer you are always on the go. I think you are one of the most energetic and kind hearted people I've ever met. It is a real pleasure to have had tthe opportunity to get to know you. 

DH and I took Hannah and her boyfriend out to the Olive Garden for dinner tonight to celebrate her admission/transfer into UGA. Dinner was fantastic. We really like her boyfriend. I shared with Hannah the comments made here about her getting into UGA and I wish I could share her smile. You folks made her feel very special. Thank you from me and from her.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> One of these days you are going to meet yourself with all the rushing about you do .As for sons rash they took 5 lots of blood to do lots of tests we will find out Tuesday at the earliest
> Knitting wise I'm knitting a little boys set stripey t/shirt shorts and socks have to see how I get on with stripey socks should be fun 😃
> You take care
> Sonja


I will look forward to seeing pictures when you get it done. Striped outfits help to use up yarn when you don't have enough of one color. I find myself quite often, it is the family that doesn't find me much.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> SugarSugar I am so sorry about Serena's dad and his inappropriate texting. I hope you are able to put a stop to it and the contact with him limited. You nor DD and Serena need to have to deal with this.
> 
> Pacer you are always on the go. I think you are one of the most energetic and kind hearted people I've ever met. It is a real pleasure to have had tthe opportunity to get to know you.
> 
> DH and I took Hannah and her boyfriend out to the Olive Garden for dinner tonight to celebrate her admission/transfer into UGA. Dinner was fantastic. We really like her boyfriend. I shared with Hannah the comments made here about her getting into UGA and I wish I could share her smile. You folks made her feel very special. Thank you from me and from her.


Sometime I will need to find my way to Georgia and maybe Mississippi to sit with a few of my southern knitting friends and just visit. I have only been to Florida and San Diego in the southern states so I need to make my way south sometime. I doubt it would be this year though. My boss's boss asked me yesterday how I felt about overtime. I asked him how much more time does he think I could give as I am giving 7 days this week. It sounds like the next few months will be quite busy, but I already anticipated this situation and prepared myself for it. I will probably have to put in for time off in August to make it to KAP.

I don't sit for very long as I am on the go. Knitting follows me where ever I go so that I can knit when I have a few minutes. I only have 5 rows left on a baby sweater and it is taking me forever to get done.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gagesmom, what neat knitted baby dresses. They are really beautiful. It will be a lucky child and parent who gets these fantastic items.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just found you all, pacer you are amazing.
Gwen, congrats to your hard working daughter.
Sugar, suga so sorry you have all the extra stress. 
Kathy, was so sorry to read last weeks posting of the baby and her family. What a special gift to make the blanket, but how sad.
Gagesmom, wow your needles must smoke for sure.
Thanks to all of you for letting me come here to escape.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, I don't know how you do it. You are so busy.
Gwen, you are such a tease. Can't wait to see your yarn storage system.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not so well done this week if you are correct! Two wrong. A few times I find a post I have missed through another one and though I try to check who it really is can go wrong (mind you that doesn't explain the last one- I really should know who Tims grandmother is!)


You may make a few mistakes, but only rarely! This is something that I couldn't keep up with. I keep finding things that someone has commented on, and wonder what I missed, knowing I had read everything. And note taking on things I want to comment on, like Betty does (which is wonderful!), just hasn't worked for me. So, kudos to you and Kate! Thank you so much.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

What a lovely day! Temps in mid 70s and very sunny. Had breakfast with some of my students from enough years ago that they now have very young GKs. Worked around the house and yard most of the day. This evening another student picked me up and we went to eat Chinese-- and believe me, it was the real thing! I was so pleased and so was she. Both brought home big boxes. We were almost the only non-Asians in the place. Across from us was a couple with a boy about 1 yr and he was SOOO cute and we got to see all the food they were eating. Oh, yes, late afternoon my son-in-law called, said he was in town, could he come by for a bit. We had a nice visit-- his high school best bud was in town and he came up to see him. SIL is a very nice guy and a great chiropractor. Now if the college kids don't get too noisy-- it is Fake St Patty's Day here-- an excuse to run riot and be very drunk. I will have a big can haul tomorrow morning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 5. I am finally getting here for the first time this evening. I just wanted to share! I spent about an hour the other night trying to untangle it. This morning, DH and I worked on it for 2 hours, and by noon, I had a nicely wound cake again! Yay! And all stitches for the sock are picked up again. I had to cut the yarn when it got so badly tangled in the washing machine. I was really surprised that none of the stitches came off of the needles at the time.

VA Sharon had asked about double point needle storage the other day. I thought I would share how I store mine. I almost never use them anymore, but they do come in handy at times. I hunted it up this afternoon when I wanted 00 needles to pick up the sock stitches. It measures about 12" x 18" finished. It is double layered. Before I folded up the bottom, it probably measured about 16" x 18", and I folded up about 4", and then stitched "pockets" for the needles. I sewed a ribbon on in the middle to tie it closed when rolled up. To close and roll it up, I first fold the top down over the top of the needles so they won't fall out, then roll it up and tie it closed.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks great Tami.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Andnot only did I hear them I used some of them as well.
> My favourite was 'if you friend went and jumped in the lake would you?' I htink I changed it to jumped of a cliff- kids might like the idea of jumping in a lake.


Me too! And as I live about 5 miles from the Lake, I quite frequently used your version.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I like th elook of it too. Do want to try Brioche sometime. Just committed myself to trying Double Knitting again (only got a short way with it) so one more of the many things to try once the next 3 weeks are up.


Double knitting always seems to take FOREVER!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 5. I am finally getting here for the first time this evening. I just wanted to share! I spent about an hour the other night trying to untangle it. This morning, DH and I worked on it for 2 hours, and by noon, I had a nicely wound cake again! Yay! .


Good job, Tami! That took persistence. What pretty yarn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie..... How are you?
> 
> I have just had a call from DS ... my ex has been taken to hospital by ambulance with a bleed... they think it is stomach ulcer... he is in theatre now. So we will know more in a couple of hours. Good grief, what next?


Hope they get it fixed, and there are no more problems. You sure have had enough going on lately that you don't need!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Been sitting and knitting tonight. After I cast off the yellow and pink all in one earlier I started another one, this is how far I have got....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Darowil and others who are into sock making:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324118-1.html


Oh my! thanks for sharing, but I don't think my mind will wrap around that tonight to even try reading it! Of course, that might just be because of the stripes to go with the extended gusset, but my eyes just crossed! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Congratulate to your DD! I know you're so proud of her.
> I can't understand why children think classes at any level are harder now than when we were in school. They're taught at different levels than we were so they are just as prepared as we were. I know I haven't expressed that very well. But when I was in school we weren't taught in high school at the level my children were taught when they were in school.
> Hope some of this makes sense!


June, you make perfect sense to me. I barely made it thru algebra 1 in high school. My kids were way beyond my help by 2nd grade. By 5th or 6th, they were almost beyond DH, and he had trig!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the interest. Molly is still right on weight wise at 47.3 pounds and bl. gl. 70. It looks like she is becoming stable.


That is good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes she is and loves learning. I know I'm just a tad biased but she really is smart and always has been driven to learn. DH and I are very proud of her and our other girls too.


You have good reason to be so proud of Hannah, and the others!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> It's afternoon, the sun is shinning so nicely, still very cold and windy.We have a time change-move ahead 1 hour, I don't see the reason in that. In the fall we move back 1 hour, crazy isn't it. Will change my clocks today and hopefully will be at church at the right time in the morning.
> 
> Getting used to NOT completing my housework every week, don't like that...but don't want to miss anything on here either. Do you have this problem, any suggestions on how I can multi-task better? Where does the time go?
> 
> ...


I hope it warms up for you before then! And, if you asked the maintenance people for your building, would they help you take down the hanging baskets and put them back up? Or is there someone from your church that would be able to help?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Happy Saturday! I finally got started on week 4 mystery afghan squares. The Iditarod starts in about 35 minutes....who knows when I will resurface. I am really fascinated by this race. It lasts at least 9 days....TTYL!
> Hugs to all!


Oh is that a pretty stitch!

Well, if we don't hear from you for the next 9 days, we will at least know why you are MIA! Enjoy the races.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Your prayers are requested please for my friend Val's son who is in hospital having been admitted following a heart attack. My son was able to visit and it seems that an angiogram is due tomorrow and then they will decide what to do after that. Thank you all.


I will certainly add him to my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure is never ending. Never boring. I WANT boring!!
> 
> So it is now Sund morning ... no news is good news (i hope). All I know is that he was rushed in by ambulance with bleeding ulcer and had emergency surgery and is now heavily sedated in intensive care. So we will see what today brings. He was obviously in a very bad way for them to need to the the surgery straight away on a Sat night.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry. It has to be very hard for your children, and even for you, tho divorced. He has no clue what he is doing to them, and it doesn't sound like he cares much, either. And then you get the job of worrying about the effects his actions have on them. Prayers for all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a wasted day - didn't get out of bed until almost eleven - laid there and petted the dog - dozed - petted the dog - you get the picture. took a shower and was just getting dressed when Heidi called and said "soups on" so over I went - Phyllis had made me a bowl of asparagus soup - so good. she makes the best soup.
> 
> I had too many windows - 27 I believe - so copied the recipes into a word document and now I am down to 14 windows open. have some patterns that need copied so I can close those windows. ron would have had heart failure.
> 
> ...


Oh Sam, I need that cook book!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> PS... (This is becoming a regular thing LOL :roll: )
> 
> And just in case we havent had enough crap lately..... Serenas father has decided to start sending her some very nasty text msgs over the last couple of days. SOOOO.... I will be "having a word" (not a nice one either) with his mum or him as soon as I get chance. I think they both had better hope that I get that chance today coz.....Boy am I in the mood to deal with them!


Oh oh. NOT a good time to piss off Mama Bear! Go for it. Sounds like he, and she, deserve it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> My days are getting longer in more ways than one. After I got off from work, I went to the butcher shop to get some meat and then to the grocery store to get some milk, fruits and vegetables. I came home long enough to put the meat and milk in my refrigerator and gather up Matthew. Matthew and I went to the church to cut up fruits and vegetables for trays to be used for an event tomorrow. Matthew must know that I am tired as he helped more than he usually does. A little guy who was maybe 4 years old said he was hungry so I offered him some cut carrots. He said they weren't carrots, they were "French Fries". He turned me down for the carrots in hopes of getting some berries that were on a different tray and already wrapped up. He came back a minute later and decided he wanted to try my carrots so I gave him some carrots and grapes in a cup. He loved the carrot fries and the grapes. I did let his dad know that I fed him which was okay with his dad. The dad knows me quite well. I didn't take pictures of the trays, but did make them like I usually do. I didn't do a watermelon bowl though. It is for a small group of people and I will have left overs which I asked a family in the church to take home to feed their 5 children. The children love it when I send home my left over fruits and vegetables. I was suppose to attend the luncheon, but I will be working instead.
> 
> After making the fruit and vegetable trays for church, Matthew and I had to return home to make sure DS#1's pie was taken out of the oven on time, but he made it home before us. He had gone to deliver his 1st pie to a happy recipient and was stuck in traffic. Then Matthew and I went to put gas in my car as Matthew insisted that I should not drive another day without doing so. I did have a bit more than a quarter of a tank, but it was not worth convincing Matthew that I could wait another day. I have finally made it home and ate some fruit that I brought home and some canned soup. I sampled DS#1's pie (Tollhouse Pie) which is mostly semi sweet chocolate chips and butter with a few other ingredients. My clocks are set forward and now I need to sleep so I can be up at 2:30 AM to get ready for work again. I did knit a few rows today and folded some origami boxes as well.
> 
> ...


Pacer, when you have a free moment, and are not so tired, would you please share the recipe for the Tollhouse Pie?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a free ebook - How to Knit an Infinity Scarf + 9 Fashionable Cowl Knitting Patterns
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Infinity-Scarf-Patterns/How-to-Knit-Infinity-Scarf-Fashionable-Cowl-Knitting-Patterns-Free-eBook
> 
> you have to scroll down a little and at the bottom are a couple more free ebooks.


Thanks Sam, I downloaded all of them!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SugarSugar---I'm doubling upon the prayers!!

Pacer - How do you get by without just collapsing at the end of the day? You are a wonder woman.

We just got home from seeing some of DH's H.S. classmates. We had dinner at an Irish pub and the food was excellent; best corned beef I've every had. We also had a bison burger that was very good. Good company, good food and pretty good weather all made up for a great time.

I had some pear cider like I found in London that I enjoyed very very much...so it's nighty night for me now. See you all in the new Daylight Savings Time Zone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> He has been sending the msgs to DD. But he is clearly unstable (still) and I do NOT like the idea of Serena being there even if she is with the grandmother. He lives there also.
> 
> Gotta go.. have spoken with Ex's nurse in Intensive care and he is pretty much in the same serious way that he was 3 years ago. On a breathing machine etc.......


More prayers going your way for all issues.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Caught up again. Page 17. May not get back until Monday. Road trip to Michigan tomorrow. Cousin-in-law of DH's dad passed away. Visitation and funeral service all in one tomorrow. Never heard of doing it like this, and on a Sunday, too! But his children, grand children, ect, are all over the country, so maybe some consetions were made.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Happy Saturday! I finally got started on week 4 mystery afghan squares. The Iditarod starts in about 35 minutes....who knows when I will resurface. I am really fascinated by this race. It lasts at least 9 days....TTYL!
> Hugs to all!


The square looks good - will be an interesting afghan when it is finished.
I remember we all ended up following last years Iditarod through here.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Carol, go to Dollar Tree, and buy a bouncy ball like the Super Balls the kids like to play with. Lightly roll it around on the table with your hand, working it around by the base of your thumb, the base of your fingers, and your palm. Check out this You Tube video from Lion Brand. I just bought FOUR bouncy balls! Even just the little bit that I have used them has made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to tell the good news. DD has been going to North Georgia College which is a small college . Today she was notified that she has been accepted to the University of Georgia and will transfer there starting this summer. She is so excited. I am proud of her. I never doubted she would be acceptd there but she kept telling me it was a lot tougher than when I attended. Anyway, she is in! She will be starting there as a junior.
> 
> I'm tired so headed to bed soon. Prayers for good health and happiness for all. TTYL


~~~Congrats! Congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Before I forget, DGS was here yesterday, and I passed on all of the congratulations you all sent his way for his placement at the choir competition. You all made his day!
> 
> Page 5 and I am caught up on last week, and so far, with this new TP! Prayers for all. Night.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sugar, I'm sorry Serenas dad is giving grief, like you don't already have enough going n right now. I hope you get him straightened out quickly.

Pacer, as someone's else said, someday you are going to meet yourself coming with the pace you run. Seems like they are sure working you into the ground.
We had a nice supper with our friends. I had been telling my friend about the Pavlova recipe I got here, she insisted on making it for desert tonight. It's really good, I'll certainly be having it again.

I got this in my email today , some nice sweater patterns.

http://www.knittingdaily.com/7-Free-Cardigan-Knitting-Patterns/?a=%7BField:StoreCode%7D&et_cid=731021&et_rid=241200177&linkid=http%3a%2f%2fwww.knittingdaily.com%2f7-Free-Cardigan-Knitting-Patterns%2f%3fa%3d%7bField%3aStoreCode%7d


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

---------------------


tami_ohio said:


> Page 5. I am finally getting here for the first time this evening. I just wanted to share! I spent about an hour the other night trying to untangle it. This morning, DH and I worked on it for 2 hours, and by noon, I had a nicely wound cake again! Yay! And all stitches for the sock are picked up again. I had to cut the yarn when it got so badly tangled in the washing machine. I was really surprised that none of the stitches came off of the needles at the time.
> 
> VA Sharon had asked about double point needle storage the other day. I thought I would share how I store mine. I almost never use them anymore, but they do come in handy at times. I hunted it up this afternoon when I wanted 00 needles to pick up the sock stitches. It measures about 12" x 18" finished. It is double layered. Before I folded up the bottom, it probably measured about 16" x 18", and I folded up about 4", and then stitched "pockets" for the needles. I sewed a ribbon on in the middle to tie it closed when rolled up. To close and roll it up, I first fold the top down over the top of the needles so they won't fall out, then roll it up and tie it closed.


---------------

Tami Ohio - Thanks, years ago I made a roll for the straights. Totally forgot that idea, may decide to do it, thanks again...VA Sharon


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Your prayers are requested please for my friend Val's son who is in hospital having been admitted following a heart attack. My son was able to visit and it seems that an angiogram is due tomorrow and then they will decide what to do after that. Thank you all.


~~~Prayers abound for your friend and her son. How old is he?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Details on this stitch, please-- that is really very pretty.


~~~Interestingly, no one I have talked to has heard of this stitch. There is a youtube video that shows how to do it. It is multiples of 4 +1. It is not too hard, but it is "fiddley"...and it works best if you knit it loosely. It involves P3tog and then purling those 3 stitches again. The video is good. At first I thought it would be too fussy, using such a thick yarn, but it seems to have turned out okay. If you need more info, let me know....or pm me.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks great! My color for it is my multi-colored yarn. I liked doing this block. I want to try it using a worsted weight in a scarf.


~~~Do we get to see a picture? I'd like to see this in the multi- colored yarn.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> PS... (This is becoming a regular thing LOL :roll: )
> 
> And just in case we havent had enough crap lately..... Serenas father has decided to start sending her some very nasty text msgs over the last couple of days. SOOOO.... I will be "having a word" (not a nice one either) with his mum or him as soon as I get chance. I think they both had better hope that I get that chance today coz.....Boy am I in the mood to deal with them!


~~~Are the messages to Serena or her mom? Keep copies if they are of a threatening nature. You might need them.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I HATE videos-- I can read/understand faster/better with written. I did find written for what I think Carol was doing and copied it off.


~~~If you send it to me, I can check if it is what I did.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'll look for the balls. Thanks for the info. Did she say anything significant? I couldn't get any sound.


Make sure you didn't have the volume muted. It played fine on mine. Be sure that you only use the WEIGHT of your hand, no extra pressure when you roll the ball. And don't over extend your fingers when stretching them. I think I have about 5 balls now, and massage therapist last week told me to get some of those stress squeezey balls. Now I have to find some of those!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 5. I am finally getting here for the first time this evening. I just wanted to share! I spent about an hour the other night trying to untangle it. This morning, DH and I worked on it for 2 hours, and by noon, I had a nicely wound cake again! Yay! And all stitches for the sock are picked up again. I had to cut the yarn when it got so badly tangled in the washing machine. I was really surprised that none of the stitches came off of the needles at the time.
> 
> VA Sharon had asked about double point needle storage the other day. I thought I would share how I store mine. I almost never use them anymore, but they do come in handy at times. I hunted it up this afternoon when I wanted 00 needles to pick up the sock stitches. It measures about 12" x 18" finished. It is double layered. Before I folded up the bottom, it probably measured about 16" x 18", and I folded up about 4", and then stitched "pockets" for the needles. I sewed a ribbon on in the middle to tie it closed when rolled up. To close and roll it up, I first fold the top down over the top of the needles so they won't fall out, then roll it up and tie it closed.


~~~Impressive!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> ---------------------
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Tami Ohio - Thanks, years ago I made a roll for the straights. Totally forgot that idea, may decide to do it, thanks again...VA Sharon


You are welcome! Do you crochet? If so, crochet a square or rectangle that you can hang from a hanger, and weave your circular needles thru that leaving a wide space between the needles before you thread the second end of the needle thru, so that the cable part is more spread out and can relax as it hangs. If this didn't make sense, let me know, and I will use a dish cloth and needles to take a photo with to post what I am thinking. May not be tomorrow, as I will be gone all day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Impressive!


 :-D


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 11:15pm and I am heading for bed. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Caught up again. Page 17. May not get back until Monday. Road trip to Michigan tomorrow. Cousin-in-law of DH's dad passed away. Visitation and funeral service all in one tomorrow. Never heard of doing it like this, and on a Sunday, too! But his children, grand children, ect, are all over the country, so maybe some consetions were made.


We recently had a visitation/service in the same morning-- like you, I thought it might be because of distance of kids, etc. Or maybe it is just something new? Who knows.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Interestingly, no one I have talked to has heard of this stitch. There is a youtube video that shows how to do it. It is multiples of 4 +1. It is not too hard, but it is "fiddley"...and it works best if you knit it loosely. It involves P3tog and then purling those 3 stitches again. The video is good. At first I thought it would be too fussy, using such a thick yarn, but it seems to have turned out okay. If you need more info, let me know....or pm me.


Thank you, Carol, for the input. I really want to try that one, sure is pretty.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~If you send it to me, I can check if it is what I did.


From what you wrote a couple posts up, I think it is the same one and it sounds like it would result in the right arrangement of sts.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~The first day of the Iditarod is over.....The ceremonial start. I tried to take some pictures on the tv and computer.
Let's see...some of the mushers....Curt Perano from Central Otago, NZ; Christian Turner from Karratha, Australia; 6 Canadians: many from Whitehorse, YT: Marcelle Fressineau (she is 60 years old), Michelle Phillips, Brian Wilmshurst (he started the race wearing shorts!!!)(rookie), Rob Cooke (rookie), James Campeau (rookie), and Yuka Honda. @ from IL (Charlie Bejna & Hugh Neff, and one from Mansfield, Ohio (Matt Failor).

The oldest male musher is 74 years old, the youngest is 18 years old. The oldest woman is 63 y/o & youngest is 27 y/o. This year has the largest number of women participating (25 of 'em). A change thi syear...instead of officially starting in Wasila, the race restarts in Fairbanks...and will be on Monday, not the usual Sunday.

It rained all last night in Anchorage, so they had to truck in loads of snow for the start. I think I have a picture that shows the narrow start path and the rain washed street in eith side of that. They expect colder and snowier weather further north.

I'm off to bed....hope to send more info and pictures in days to come. Peaceful times to all.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Been sitting and knitting tonight. After I cast off the yellow and pink all in one earlier I started another one, this is how far I have got....


That one is really pretty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Capita, thank you for pics, interesting.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, just wanted to drop by and see how everyone is doing. It is mid afternoon on a hot, muggy Sunday in Sydney - a bit too warm for autumn but I'm not complaining when so many of you are still in the snowy depths of winter. Hope spring visits soon for you. I do love autumn -we don't get the brilliant change of colours that many of you experience. Have to go to the mountains for that! But love the cooler mornings with just a hint of chill. Makes one feel good to be alive.

Sam, thanks for all the recipes. Think I gained a few kilos just browsing the dessert recipes! Recipe addict that I am, I just have to read through them all, but fortunately I can resist adding desserts to my collection as we rarely indulge even when we go out for dinner.

Gwen, pass on my congrats to your DD. It's lovely to see your offspring do well, isn't it. She sounds like she is quite the achiever - good luck to her.

Sugar, sorry to hear of DD's health problems (and attitude as well) Hope ex is OK - you do not need that added stress right now. Hope you were able to give Serena's Dad a piece of your mind. He sounds like trouble. Hugs to you. I hope all the problems go away soon.

To all others with health issues, sending healing vibes and hugs your way.

Not much happening around here. Spent last weekend with friends at a beach resort about 2 hours north of Sydney. One of our very favourite places. Weather was spectacular so we had a good time, eating, drinking, a little walking - all very relaxing. Had to drive home in a violent storm - so much rain and spray from vehicles that there was almost zero visibility on the freeway. When it is like that, DH won't pull over as he reckons there is more likelihood someone would crash into a vehicle in the breakdown lane, so I was on the edge of my seat for quite a while and very relieved when we arrived home. The storm had passed through here and left many big branches down in our yard but no significant damage.

I am starting the clean out of my desk and filing cabinets at school. Such a liberating feeling to be tossing documents that I will never have to use again! Awful to see what I have accumulated and kept over the years! Have started making detailed notes for my replacement and should be finished that job this week. Not much more to do except write a farewell speech...not looking forward to that!

DS (still working in Whistler) has surprised us by saying he plans to come home at the end of the ski season for a couple of months before taking off for Europe for the summer (travelling, not working) Just as well I did not finish converting his bedroom to my craft room. I'll have to move out the yarn that I put in there. It will be cluttering up our bedroom again! He wants to get back here for his graduation ceremony (it's on the day he arrives back from Canada - we will go straight from the airport to the university!) After many years studying and changing courses, he has completed a double degree in Arts and Commerce, majoring in marketing and the legal aspects of marketing. Proud of him for doing this while working full-time. He thinks he will pick up casual work here for 2 months before he heads off to Europe - hope he is right! He still plans to go back to Whistler for another season as a ski instructor, hopefully on the next level. He has been training hard when he is not working to achieve the next level and sits the exams mid March. Daughter is also thinking of working in Canada but not as a ski instructor. She did a little of that in Australia a few years ago and that must have been enough for her. With 2 kids working in Canada (if it happens), I guess we will just have to have a trip over there to see them!

I wanted to share a recipe for a delicious orange cake. I have never made this one, but it looks easy enough even for a lazy cook like me. I have tried it though. A friend made it for one of our book club meetings and it is very tasty! So when it appeared on facebook this morning, I thought i knew just the group to share it with! Enjoy!

Flourless orange cake

Ingredients

250 grams of cooked (whole) oranges. *See Note
6 egg
250 grams Castor Sugar
250 g Almond Meal
1 tsp baking powder
Method

Place whole oranges in a saucepan of water, cover and simmer gently for two hours.* Set aside to cool.
Cut oranges into quarters and remove seeds. Puree oranges together with the skin in a food processor. Measure out 250g of the pulp. This step is essential so the cake is not too mushy and will set.
Beat eggs and sugar until thick and pale. Fold in combined almond meal, baking powder and orange pulp.
Pour into a greased and floured 20cm springform (can use oil spray) and bake at 180 for 30 to 40 minutes or until cooked when tested with a skewer.
Cool in the tin.
If desired, serve with orange slices, marinated in Cointreau or ice with cream cheese icing.
* I cook up to four to five oranges at a time and measure out 250g lots and put in the freezer for the next cake. You will make this cake time and time again and this saves cooking oranges each time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Denise- great to see you! and thanks for sharing the orange cake- I must get around to typing up the coconut bun recipe.
I wonder how busy you will find yourself to be once you are really retired!?


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Great recipes this week Sam. I also appreciate the summeries. Have dealt many times with cockroaches in the many places we lived and I agree the best ones are the dead ones. Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Denise- great to see you! and thanks for sharing the orange cake- I must get around to typing up the coconut bun recipe.
> I wonder how busy you will find yourself to be once you are really retired!?


Hi Julie! How are you? All good I hope. Will I be busy when I retire? I think so! So many plans and probably not enough time to accomplish everything. Initially, in the first few weeks, I'll probably mooch around feeling a bit lost and missing the structure of years of going to work. Hopefully, that won't last too long and I can get started on the photobooks for the last couple of overseas trips and start decluttering around the house. And that is only the start of my plans!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 5. I am finally getting here for the first time this evening. I just wanted to share! I spent about an hour the other night trying to untangle it. This morning, DH and I worked on it for 2 hours, and by noon, I had a nicely wound cake again! Yay! And all stitches for the sock are picked up again. I had to cut the yarn when it got so badly tangled in the washing machine. I was really surprised that none of the stitches came off of the needles at the time.
> 
> VA Sharon had asked about double point needle storage the other day. I thought I would share how I store mine. I almost never use them anymore, but they do come in handy at times. I hunted it up this afternoon when I wanted 00 needles to pick up the sock stitches. It measures about 12" x 18" finished. It is double layered. Before I folded up the bottom, it probably measured about 16" x 18", and I folded up about 4", and then stitched "pockets" for the needles. I sewed a ribbon on in the middle to tie it closed when rolled up. To close and roll it up, I first fold the top down over the top of the needles so they won't fall out, then roll it up and tie it closed.


Wow! That looks much better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well i didnt get chance (as yet) to speak with other grandmother about her ......son. She picked up Serena from where DD is staying, so we will see. Nothing really that I can do. But I SHALL get my chance.!

I have been to the hospital and spent time there with my kids and I have seen my ex. I dont think things sound very good at all. They are keeping him heavily sedated and on the breathing machine till Tuesday when they will slowly wake him and see what happens.... they are pretty much expecting him to have another bleed and if that happens I dont think there is really anything they can do. But again we will see. So so sad. It breaks my heart seeing him like this and watching our kids go through this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi Julie! How are you? All good I hope. Will I be busy when I retire? I think so! So many plans and probably not enough time to accomplish everything. Initially, in the first few weeks, I'll probably mooch around feeling a bit lost and missing the structure of years of going to work. Hopefully, that won't last too long and I can get started on the photobooks for the last couple of overseas trips and start decluttering around the house. And that is only the start of my plans!


And there was mention of another trip to the States! Decluttering is the stuff of my life currently- the house is so much smaller- but ultimately they are only things. Ringo is enjoying chasing after all the new cats, and trying to bash up the Sydney Silkie over the road. I should have the Plumber calling at 9 in the morning to look at the leak in the laundry. Started out this morning with the English speaking congregation- everyone was very welcoming, which is a nice feeling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well i didnt get chance (as yet) to speak with other grandmother about her ......son. She picked up Serena from where DD is staying, so we will see. Nothing really that I can do. But I SHALL get my chance.!
> 
> I have been to the hospital and spent time there with my kids and I have seen my ex. I dont think things sound very good at all. They are keeping him heavily sedated and on the breathing machine till Tuesday when they will slowly wake him and see what happens.... they are pretty much expecting him to have another bleed and if that happens I dont think there is really anything they can do. But again we will see. So so sad. It breaks my heart seeing him like this and watching our kids go through this.


Keeping you all in my thoughts. Tough times.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Keeping you all in my thoughts. Tough times.


Thanks.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the interest. Molly is still right on weight wise at 47.3 pounds and bl. gl. 70. It looks like she is becoming stable.


I am so glad to hear that.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Happy Saturday! I finally got started on week 4 mystery afghan squares. The Iditarod starts in about 35 minutes....who knows when I will resurface. I am really fascinated by this race. It lasts at least 9 days....TTYL!
> Hugs to all!


That is a real pretty stitch. Enjoy the race.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Prayers sent, Martina.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, happy you like your new congregation.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> So I just cast off this one and I cast on yesterday before work.
> 
> Second pic is both I have completed this week.
> 
> Going back to catch up


Those are very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pacer, what a long day. Do take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, happy you like your new congregation.


Thanks, Joy! It makes a difference to sitting in effect meditating for three hours because one cannot really understand.

Joy are you unable to sleep- surely it is pretty late on the Mojave?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The first day of the Iditarod is over.....The ceremonial start. I tried to take some pictures on the tv and computer.
> 
> I'm off to bed....hope to send more info and pictures in days to come. Peaceful times to all.....


I am glad you explained what you were watching and showed us pictures. I could be very involved myself :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you explained what you were watching and showed us pictures. I could be very involved myself :thumbup:


We went through it all blow by blow last year- if you had asked me before that I would have had not an earthly inkling what was being talked of- although I did know of the race.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Well i didnt get chance (as yet) to speak with other grandmother about her ......son. She picked up Serena from where DD is staying, so we will see. Nothing really that I can do. But I SHALL get my chance.!
> 
> I have been to the hospital and spent time there with my kids and I have seen my ex. I dont think things sound very good at all. They are keeping him heavily sedated and on the breathing machine till Tuesday when they will slowly wake him and see what happens.... they are pretty much expecting him to have another bleed and if that happens I dont think there is really anything they can do. But again we will see. So so sad. It breaks my heart seeing him like this and watching our kids go through this.


Prayers for you all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I am glad you had a good welcome this morning. I bet Ringo is having a ball! I will cross everything including my eyelashes that the plumber sorts the leak out :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> We went through it all blow by blow last year- if you had asked me before that I would have had not an earthly inkling what was being talked of- although I did know of the race.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 5. I am finally getting here for the first time this evening. I just wanted to share! I spent about an hour the other night trying to untangle it. This morning, DH and I worked on it for 2 hours, and by noon, I had a nicely wound cake again! Yay! And all stitches for the sock are picked up again. I had to cut the yarn when it got so badly tangled in the washing machine. I was really surprised that none of the stitches came off of the needles at the time.
> 
> VA Sharon had asked about double point needle storage the other day. I thought I would share how I store mine. I almost never use them anymore, but they do come in handy at times. I hunted it up this afternoon when I wanted 00 needles to pick up the sock stitches. It measures about 12" x 18" finished. It is double layered. Before I folded up the bottom, it probably measured about 16" x 18", and I folded up about 4", and then stitched "pockets" for the needles. I sewed a ribbon on in the middle to tie it closed when rolled up. To close and roll it up, I first fold the top down over the top of the needles so they won't fall out, then roll it up and tie it closed.


That's what I made to store mine in too. I made 2 one for DPNs and one for straight needless, and a small one to keep stitch holders and other accessories in . What beautiful sock yarn Tammi I'm glad you got it untangled . I have been to 3 so called yarn shops in the last month looking for something like that and haven't had any luck , one didn't sell sock yarn at all the other 2just had plain colours . 
Look forward to seeing your socks when they are finished 
Sonja


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi guys, yes i still follow along, gotta keep up, just never comment. we have been 2 wks with Dad in the hospital, it was touch and go for a while, still not sure if his lungs are pneumonia free, they tell us its hard to read the x rays with lungs so damaged. sister was in from Nashville, tn and she stayed with me, since mom was at hosp. and we got to enjoy some great late nite visits, we stayed with dad and let mom go home, and he had some great days talked and acted like dad, then other sleepy days. Dad is 89, and we are very lucky to still have him.
we have had another big storm and its slowly melting away. wow, our winter just won't let go. We have had snow at Easter here before. i can tell you i am so over it, come on warmer temps.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Interestingly, no one I have talked to has heard of this stitch. There is a youtube video that shows how to do it. It is multiples of 4 +1. It is not too hard, but it is "fiddley"...and it works best if you knit it loosely. It involves P3tog and then purling those 3 stitches again. The video is good. At first I thought it would be too fussy, using such a thick yarn, but it seems to have turned out okay. If you need more info, let me know....or pm me.


If you look on stitch dictionary sites you will find it there and a few different versions . I like to do it in 2colours 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. Have been busy with the gks for a couple of days. I did manage to sit and knit for a couple of hours while LM had her dance lessons.

Now I have to get organized for my trip to France. I looks like I am taking the entire contents of the supermarket as there are some English things DS cannot get in France.

I hope everyone is doing ok, maybe if I get a signal on the ferry I can do some catch up.

Healing vibes and hugs to all. x


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello from Guernsey, a bit dull with sunny intervals, 9C, and almost still!! There's a big cruise ship in the harbour, with smaller boats bringing visitors to land. I expect they will get a whole morning here....... Before sailing off somewhere else.
I've just caught up via the useful summaries - thanks so much. They are invaluable. And another lot of lovely recipes from Sam. More thanks! The cockroach information is quite fascinating but I can't say I have any affection for them. By coincidence I was speaking to Julie about them just before this week's TP started. Is it ESP Sam?
Many congratulations to your youngest DD, Gwen. It's great to see your kids develop.
SugarSugar, what a lot of worrying stuff is happening for you. My thoughts are with you and DD and Serena. I hope you get the message thru' to S's father.
Mel, yet more lovely baby dresses. The latest one is really pretty. I hope you get to see a Dr soon and sort out your headaches and MRI results.
Julie, good to know your new church is so welcoming, and fingers crossed for the wash-house.
Pacer, you sound so busy, hope you get a chance to catch your breath! Caren, thanks for coffees and updates, pics etc. 
Betty I don't know how you manage to keep up with everything!
Vabchonie hope you will get some better weather this week. In fact everyone deserves better weather.... Seems we are escaping the worst of it here in the Channel Islands, thank goodness. I wonder how Shirley is faring on Vancouver Island.
I'm off to do some very necessary housework now, planning on knitting a scarf later, from some super bulky roving type wool I've recovered from a charity shop scarf I've unravelled and washed. It wasn't very inspiring, and I want to add a bit of colour to the revamp.
Sorry I've not mentioned everyone - best wishes and a big hug all round.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 5. I am finally getting here for the first time this evening. I just wanted to share! I spent about an hour the other night trying to untangle it. This morning, DH and I worked on it for 2 hours, and by noon, I had a nicely wound cake again! Yay! And all stitches for the sock are picked up again. I had to cut the yarn when it got so badly tangled in the washing machine. I was really surprised that none of the stitches came off of the needles at the time.
> 
> VA Sharon had asked about double point needle storage the other day. I thought I would share how I store mine. I almost never use them anymore, but they do come in handy at times. I hunted it up this afternoon when I wanted 00 needles to pick up the sock stitches. It measures about 12" x 18" finished. It is double layered. Before I folded up the bottom, it probably measured about 16" x 18", and I folded up about 4", and then stitched "pockets" for the needles. I sewed a ribbon on in the middle to tie it closed when rolled up. To close and roll it up, I first fold the top down over the top of the needles so they won't fall out, then roll it up and tie it closed.


I really like the needle storage you made. And have always like that material.
You and your DH did a great job untangling your mess of yarn!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Been sitting and knitting tonight. After I cast off the yellow and pink all in one earlier I started another one, this is how far I have got....


(Sigh) wish my needles were as fast as yours. Very pretty and so is the yarn.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> June, you make perfect sense to me. I barely made it thru algebra 1 in high school. My kids were way beyond my help by 2nd grade. By 5th or 6th, they were almost beyond DH, and he had trig!


I was the same way!! And if you're like me, you haven't noticed not knowing that much about algebra in your everyday life.
I figure I know enough if I can add subtract, multiply, divide and know fractions...numbers, of course. Why should I know if A minus (insert number) = (insert number)!!!??
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well i didnt get chance (as yet) to speak with other grandmother about her ......son. She picked up Serena from where DD is staying, so we will see. Nothing really that I can do. But I SHALL get my chance.!
> 
> I have been to the hospital and spent time there with my kids and I have seen my ex. I dont think things sound very good at all. They are keeping him heavily sedated and on the breathing machine till Tuesday when they will slowly wake him and see what happens.... they are pretty much expecting him to have another bleed and if that happens I dont think there is really anything they can do. But again we will see. So so sad. It breaks my heart seeing him like this and watching our kids go through this.


So sorry to hear this . Had a relative who died because of drink .he had the good sense not to marry or have children but it was still hard on his brothers 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And there was mention of another trip to the States! Decluttering is the stuff of my life currently- the house is so much smaller- but ultimately they are only things. Ringo is enjoying chasing after all the new cats, and trying to bash up the Sydney Silkie over the road. I should have the Plumber calling at 9 in the morning to look at the leak in the laundry. Started out this morning with the English speaking congregation- everyone was very welcoming, which is a nice feeling.


Julie glad you had a nice time at your new church and that everyone was welcoming to you 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The first day of the Iditarod is over.....The ceremonial start. I tried to take some pictures on the tv and computer.
> Let's see...some of the mushers....Curt Perano from Central Otago, NZ; Christian Turner from Karratha, Australia; 6 Canadians: many from Whitehorse, YT: Marcelle Fressineau (she is 60 years old), Michelle Phillips, Brian Wilmshurst (he started the race wearing shorts!!!)(rookie), Rob Cooke (rookie), James Campeau (rookie), and Yuka Honda. @ from IL (Charlie Bejna & Hugh Neff, and one from Mansfield, Ohio (Matt Failor).
> 
> The oldest male musher is 74 years old, the youngest is 18 years old. The oldest woman is 63 y/o & youngest is 27 y/o. This year has the largest number of women participating (25 of 'em). A change thi syear...instead of officially starting in Wasila, the race restarts in Fairbanks...and will be on Monday, not the usual Sunday.
> ...


Great to see the pictures, thanks! I may have to turn up the heat-that last picture really made me cold just seeing it!

Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, yes i still follow along, gotta keep up, just never comment. we have been 2 wks with Dad in the hospital, it was touch and go for a while, still not sure if his lungs are pneumonia free, they tell us its hard to read the x rays with lungs so damaged. sister was in from Nashville, tn and she stayed with me, since mom was at hosp. and we got to enjoy some great late nite visits, we stayed with dad and let mom go home, and he had some great days talked and acted like dad, then other sleepy days. Dad is 89, and we are very lucky to still have him.
> we have had another big storm and its slowly melting away. wow, our winter just won't let go. We have had snow at Easter here before. i can tell you i am so over it, come on warmer temps.


I'm praying that your dad gets better soon. I'm glad you and your sister could have some good visiting time.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I was the same way!! And if you're like me, you haven't noticed not knowing that much about algebra in your everyday life.
> I figure I know enough if I can add subtract, multiply, divide and know fractions...numbers, of course. Why should I know if A minus (insert number) = (insert number)!!!??
> Junek


You should here my youngest go on about them he loves his maths I used to help him a lot with his homework still can on some things but he lost me on maths a few years ago when he started saying things like it's easy you just use this formula ( isn't that baby milk 😜) to find that out then you use another formula and that was when I stopped listening . He gets lots of phone calls from college friends asking for help which he kindly gives them even though I hear him mutter "it's easy " 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should here my youngest go on about them he loves his maths I used to help him a lot with his homework still can on some things but he lost me on maths a few years ago when he started saying things like it's easy you just use this formula ( isn't that baby milk 😜) to find that out then you use another formula and that was when I stopped listening . He gets lots of phone calls from college friends asking for help which he kindly gives them even though I hear him mutter "it's easy "
> Sonja


I told my children when the schools introduced "new" math that they were on their own!!
My youngest son took a lot more math after high school. He worked at the nuclear power plant. When he was application was accepted, he went to their school at night and worked in the plant during the day. He was a supervisor in the control room when he took early retirement. He and my youngest daughter ( she was in high school at the time) would talk about all this higher math. I would just sit and listen in wonder attack how much smarter they were than their poor mom!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry...double post!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Been sitting and knitting tonight. After I cast off the yellow and pink all in one earlier I started another one, this is how far I have got....


Geez lady you must be able too knit those on your sleep by now. Looking good so far.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you all for the prayers for my friend's son. His angiogram is due sometime today. 
It is good to learn that your new congregation is welcoming, Julie. You are right that things are only things. Thinking that way helps with de cluttering I found. 
THe weather yesterday was the warmest day this year so far. However it is colder and raining today with snow forecast. English weather! 
Take care all.those needing them are in my prayers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi Julie! How are you? All good I hope. Will I be busy when I retire? I think so! So many plans and probably not enough time to accomplish everything. Initially, in the first few weeks, I'll probably mooch around feeling a bit lost and missing the structure of years of going to work. Hopefully, that won't last too long and I can get started on the photobooks for the last couple of overseas trips and start decluttering around the house. And that is only the start of my plans!


Good luck with that....one of my plans was also to sort out my photographs - nearly 5 years later it's still not done!  :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, yes i still follow along, gotta keep up, just never comment. we have been 2 wks with Dad in the hospital, it was touch and go for a while, still not sure if his lungs are pneumonia free, they tell us its hard to read the x rays with lungs so damaged. sister was in from Nashville, tn and she stayed with me, since mom was at hosp. and we got to enjoy some great late nite visits, we stayed with dad and let mom go home, and he had some great days talked and acted like dad, then other sleepy days. Dad is 89, and we are very lucky to still have him.
> we have had another big storm and its slowly melting away. wow, our winter just won't let go. We have had snow at Easter here before. i can tell you i am so over it, come on warmer temps.


Great to hear from you Donna. Nice for you to get good days with your Dad, and, as you say, you are very lucky to still have him. My dad died aged 65, which I thought was reasonably old at the time, but now 30 years later when I am 62 it looks very different. Good that you got quality time with your sister too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Have been busy with the gks for a couple of days. I did manage to sit and knit for a couple of hours while LM had her dance lessons.
> 
> Now I have to get organized for my trip to France. I looks like I am taking the entire contents of the supermarket as there are some English things DS cannot get in France.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Josephine. Have a great trip to France and enjoy LM2! Love & hugs xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am glad you had a good welcome this morning. I bet Ringo is having a ball! I will cross everything including my eyelashes that the plumber sorts the leak out :thumbup:


So long as you're not going cross eyed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You should here my youngest go on about them he loves his maths I used to help him a lot with his homework still can on some things but he lost me on maths a few years ago when he started saying things like it's easy you just use this formula ( isn't that baby milk 😜) to find that out then you use another formula and that was when I stopped listening . He gets lots of phone calls from college friends asking for help which he kindly gives them even though I hear him mutter "it's easy "
> Sonja


My 16 yr old GS is like that. Maths come so easy to him that he cannot understand why some people struggle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I made to store mine in too. I made 2 one for DPNs and one for straight needless, and a small one to keep stitch holders and other accessories in . What beautiful sock yarn Tammi I'm glad you got it untangled . I have been to 3 so called yarn shops in the last month looking for something like that and haven't had any luck , one didn't sell sock yarn at all the other 2just had plain colours .
> Look forward to seeing your socks when they are finished
> Sonja


Sonja, seriously, check out Sock World in Hokitika , NZ although there will be postage- that is where Margaret (darowil) got her brilliant sock yarns.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good luck with that....one of my plans was also to sort out my photographs - nearly 5 years later it's still not done!  :lol:


Me too! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, yes i still follow along, gotta keep up, just never comment. we have been 2 wks with Dad in the hospital, it was touch and go for a while, still not sure if his lungs are pneumonia free, they tell us its hard to read the x rays with lungs so damaged. sister was in from Nashville, tn and she stayed with me, since mom was at hosp. and we got to enjoy some great late nite visits, we stayed with dad and let mom go home, and he had some great days talked and acted like dad, then other sleepy days. Dad is 89, and we are very lucky to still have him.
> we have had another big storm and its slowly melting away. wow, our winter just won't let go. We have had snow at Easter here before. i can tell you i am so over it, come on warmer temps.


Glad to see you Donna, I'm a bit the opposite- so over the heat and waiting for Autumn to get here!

I see that things have been a bit tense re your Dad- we don't all get to have a parent that long though- just saying- my Mum was only 75 when we lost her- but my commiserations too, that it is tough going.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Have been busy with the gks for a couple of days. I did manage to sit and knit for a couple of hours while LM had her dance lessons.
> 
> Now I have to get organized for my trip to France. I looks like I am taking the entire contents of the supermarket as there are some English things DS cannot get in France.
> 
> ...


Happy travels- taking the supermarket is a hazard of travel to Samoa!
Looking forward to when you can be back with us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello from Guernsey, a bit dull with sunny intervals, 9C, and almost still!! There's a big cruise ship in the harbour, with smaller boats bringing visitors to land. I expect they will get a whole morning here....... Before sailing off somewhere else.
> I've just caught up via the useful summaries - thanks so much. They are invaluable. And another lot of lovely recipes from Sam. More thanks! The cockroach information is quite fascinating but I can't say I have any affection for them. By coincidence I was speaking to Julie about them just before this week's TP started. Is it ESP Sam?
> Many congratulations to your youngest DD, Gwen. It's great to see your kids develop.
> SugarSugar, what a lot of worrying stuff is happening for you. My thoughts are with you and DD and Serena. I hope you get the message thru' to S's father.
> ...


Always good to hear from you, Lin! Hope the revamped scarf works out as you would like. I've picked off two more cockroaches, but I think one has got inside the microwave grrrrrrrr :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Julie glad you had a nice time at your new church and that everyone was welcoming to you
> Sonja


It was the meaning content that was the big difference! I knew roughly what was going on before, but had not a hope of following all but the simplest of discussion- and it got so much harder without Faleupolu at home!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Happy Saturday! I finally got started on week 4 mystery afghan squares. The Iditarod starts in about 35 minutes....who knows when I will resurface. I am really fascinated by this race. It lasts at least 9 days....TTYL!
> Hugs to all!


I was thinking of you a few weeks back when I read an article in one of our newspapers about a young English couple living out in the middle of nowhere in Alaska with a whole lot of dogs. They were passionate about dog sledding (is that the right term?). They spent most of their time out training the dogs. He was a doctor and she was something medical too so they each did a couple of shifts a week at the nearest hospital just to earn enough for their own and the dogs keep. They were planning to take part in Iditarod. If it hadn't been for you telling us about it last year I wouldn't have known what they were talking about.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you all for the prayers for my friend's son. His angiogram is due sometime today.
> It is good to learn that your new congregation is welcoming, Julie. You are right that things are only things. Thinking that way helps with de cluttering I found.
> THe weather yesterday was the warmest day this year so far. However it is colder and raining today with snow forecast. English weather!
> Take care all.those needing them are in my prayers.


I sort of gather you are not yet any further on with the housing situation? I so hope it gets resolved for you soon! Also gather your sister must be doing ok! God Bless!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good luck with that....one of my plans was also to sort out my photographs - nearly 5 years later it's still not done!  :lol:


That is one of my plans too- have made a little progress, only!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The first day of the Iditarod is over.....The ceremonial start. I tried to take some pictures on the tv and computer.
> ....


Enjoyed the pix and info. There is at least one murder mystery set on the Iditarod run-- Sue Henry's "Murder on the Iditarod Trail" and was made into a movie, not by that name. Henry has written several mysteries set in Alaska and I have found them most enjoyable.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I made to store mine in too. I made 2 one for DPNs and one for straight needless, and a small one to keep stitch holders and other accessories in . What beautiful sock yarn Tammi I'm glad you got it untangled . I have been to 3 so called yarn shops in the last month looking for something like that and haven't had any luck , one didn't sell sock yarn at all the other 2just had plain colours .
> Look forward to seeing your socks when they are finished
> Sonja


Oh, Sonja, just had to laugh at your LYSs not carrying pretty sock yarn. I suppose people do knit solid color ones but all the pretty ones are those multi-color things!! Well, I guess you could do a fancy pattern with solids.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> If you look on stitch dictionary sites you will find it there and a few different versions . I like to do it in 2colours
> Sonja


OK, you got me-- how do you do two colors in the Daisy stitch? Do you have a picture, please?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your wish is my command Carol.....Daisy stitch square in multi colored yarn. Personally like it in your solid color better


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Do we get to see a picture? I'd like to see this in the multi- colored yarn.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I told my children when the schools introduced "new" math that they were on their own!!
> My youngest son took a lot more math after high school. He worked at the nuclear power plant. When he was application was accepted, he went to their school at night and worked in the plant during the day. He was a supervisor in the control room when he took early retirement. He and my youngest daughter ( she was in high school at the time) would talk about all this higher math. I would just sit and listen in wonder attack how much smarter they were than their poor mom!!!
> Junek


You know, they got their smarts from you and if you had experienced their teachers, you might also "do the math" like them. I had a wonderful high school math teacher, always found it very easy. DGD#3 and DD#2 and I used to play math games in the car. I was also good in chemistry, due to good teacher in high school, even tutored a couple college kids while taking the class, but DGD#3 has far surpassed me on that now and I cannot help when she calls. Might also have something to do with it being about 60 yrs since I had a chem class.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your wish is my command Carol.....Daily stitch square in multi colored yarn. Personally like it in your solid color better


Oh, yum, perfect matching of multi-yarn with a pattern that shows. Really like that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is Sydney Silkie?


Lurker 2 said:


> And there was mention of another trip to the States! Decluttering is the stuff of my life currently- the house is so much smaller- but ultimately they are only things. Ringo is enjoying chasing after all the new cats, and trying to bash up the Sydney Silkie over the road. I should have the Plumber calling at 9 in the morning to look at the leak in the laundry. Started out this morning with the English speaking congregation- everyone was very welcoming, which is a nice feeling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is Sydney Silkie?


A small (like toy breed) dog originating from Australia.

Edit: rather different from your Sydney!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> So long as you're not going cross eyed!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup:


I am glad to hear you're not going cross eyed! Still 5 hours before the Plumber is due- I need to go rest up- got the necessary banking done- they had been shut down for a while for maintenance.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A small (like toy breed) dog originating from Australia.


Looks like what we would call a Yorkshire Terrier.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Looks like what we would call a Yorkshire Terrier.


They are an established breed- but the terrier would be what they were originally!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, he is different from my Sydney! Pretty dog though. Will Ringo get along with him do you think? Might be nice for him to have a companion from time to time.


Lurker 2 said:


> A small (like toy breed) dog originating from Australia.
> 
> Edit: rather different from your Sydney!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Kansas! I'm thinking of doing an afghan entirely of this stitch but in a solid green.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yum, perfect matching of multi-yarn with a pattern that shows. Really like that.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I have been chuckling to myself about the comments about math. I feel that way with grammer. At least with math there are no exceptions. I have such a difficult time with spelling that it is embarassing and I don't have spell check on this program. Ilike to tell myself that part of it is a hearing thing. When I tried to take German, I couldn't hear the vowels correctly when words were used in a sentence. Anyway, I like math and hate language.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Kansas! I'm thinking of doing an afghan entirely of this stitch but in a solid green.


That sounds pretty, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, he is different from my Sydney! Pretty dog though. Will Ringo get along with him do you think? Might be nice for him to have a companion from time to time.


Given Ringo's behaviour at the kennels- where he frequently ends up in 'time out' I rather think not. You see Ringo's whole existence revolves around protecting me from menace- constantly on guard against the world although he does enjoy meeting people , thank goodness. I understand that socialisation needs to happen up to 4 months of age, and as I got him at 5 months a lot of characteristics were already determined- plus Rufus being such a determined combatant particularly in early times with him kind of made him set in his ways.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Railyn said:


> I have been chuckling to myself about the comments about math. I feel that way with grammer. At least with math there are no exceptions. I have such a difficult time with spelling that it is embarassing and I don't have spell check on this program. Ilike to tell myself that part of it is a hearing thing. When I tried to take German, I couldn't hear the vowels correctly when words were used in a sentence. Anyway, I like math and hate language.


Oh, I am with you on this for language. I can do Spanish but not the others-- mouth/throat won't work right. As for spelling and grammar on here, most of us read it so fast we skim over those things and usually get the intended meaning-- and when we don't, it is always funny. LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, you got me-- how do you do two colors in the Daisy stitch? Do you have a picture, please?


The daisy stitch or star stitch I think looks better in 2or more colours I don't have pictures of mine as the afghans and pillows have gone as gifts but here are some pictures from the knitting sites I got the stitch from


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> We recently had a visitation/service in the same morning-- like you, I thought it might be because of distance of kids, etc. Or maybe it is just something new? Who knows.


We never have visitation here (I'm thinking that is the same thing they call a Wake in Ontario?) some Catholics have prayers the night before the funeral.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> I have been chuckling to myself about the comments about math. I feel that way with grammer. At least with math there are no exceptions. I have such a difficult time with spelling that it is embarassing and I don't have spell check on this program. Ilike to tell myself that part of it is a hearing thing. When I tried to take German, I couldn't hear the vowels correctly when words were used in a sentence. Anyway, I like math and hate language.


That's my son he loves maths and all the sciences but when it comes to English and grammar he does not see the point in were to put speech marks or full stops . He also reads in one monotone . If he ever has children they will fall asleep of sheer boredom if he reads their bedtime story 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you explained what you were watching and showed us pictures. I could be very involved myself :thumbup:


~~~It is an astounding event that requires phenomenal amounts of stamina, strength, and perseverance. And, after many miles of racing and they come in to a checkpoint...the musher's first responsibility is to care for his dogs....feeding, cleaning, checking health, etc. etc.....and they can have as many as 16 dogs! No one is allowed to help....this is just musher, dogs and the land and weather of Alaska. Just to finish, no matter what position is an incredible feat! Even those who do not finish-for whatever reason - they still command a hefty dose of respect and admiration. The race is a challenge of tremendous proportions.....I am in awe of each & every musher. And the age range! The oldest is 74, youngest is 18. WOW!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you explained what you were watching and showed us pictures. I could be very involved myself :thumbup:


~~~PS....go to Iditarod.com and you can see some of the race for free. I buy extra coverage so I can follow the racers in"real time".


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, yes, I have had trouble going to sleep and staying asleep for about two weeks. I think it is the fm kicking in with change of seasons.
Sonja, especially love the blue and white one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, yes, I have had trouble going to sleep and staying asleep for about two weeks. I think it is the fm kicking in with change of seasons.
> Sonja, especially love the blue and white one.


That's the colours I used in my middle sons afghan and floor pillow . I learned lots of different stitches last year when I was learning to knit . There are lots of different sites with lots of beautiful stitches on


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I was the same way!! And if you're like me, you haven't noticed not knowing that much about algebra in your everyday life.
> I figure I know enough if I can add subtract, multiply, divide and know fractions...numbers, of course. Why should I know if A minus (insert number) = (insert number)!!!??
> Junek


I have always said I was fine until we got to quadratic equations. I couldn't then, or now more than 55 years later, think of a single reason why I would want to solve one! I don't think it has in anyway made my life poorer.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> The daisy stitch or star stitch I think looks better in 2or more colours I don't have pictures of mine as the afghans and pillows have gone as gifts but here are some pictures from the knitting sites I got the stitch from


Sonja, TY so much-- I really like these, too. Guess I might be doing this for a baby blanket-- no, not for GGKs, none yet, just getting ready.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> That's my son he loves maths and all the sciences but when it comes to English and grammar he does not see the point in were to put speech marks or full stops . He also reads in one monotone . If he ever has children they will fall asleep of sheer boredom if he reads their bedtime story
> Sonja


Oh, his wife will love him for that as it would be good when kids were wound up! LOL-- LOL


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, yes, I have had trouble going to sleep and staying asleep for about two weeks. I think it is the fm kicking in with change of seasons.
> Sonja, especially love the blue and white one.


Maybe you need a visit from Sonja's son who reads in monotone. On the other hand, an adult might just finish him off. And I do know it isn't funny, I sometimes have problems, too, but if I thought he would work, he'd be doing it! Wonder if we could tape this-- hey, Sonja, money-maker for you!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have always said I was fine until we got to quadratic equations. I couldn't then, or now more than 55 years later, think of a single reason why I would want to solve one! I don't think it has in anyway made my life poorer.


The higher math I can't recall much of, nor do I ever use it. The basic algebra, etc, I use a lot when doing quilt patterns and adjusting knitting patterns or anything else. And since my local friends accuse me of never making the thing the way the pattern (recipe) says, you get the picture.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio wrote:
June, you make perfect sense to me. I barely made it thru algebra 1 in high school. My kids were way beyond my help by 2nd grade. By 5th or 6th, they were almost beyond DH, and he had trig!



jknappva said:


> I was the same way!! And if you're like me, you haven't noticed not knowing that much about algebra in your everyday life.
> I figure I know enough if I can add subtract, multiply, divide and know fractions...numbers, of course. Why should I know if A minus (insert number) = (insert number)!!!??
> Junek


~~~Actually, algebraic thinking starts in Kdg & 1st grade....it's just not called that. Perhaps if they start using the words earlier on, kids won't get so nervous later on. 3 + __ = 4 That's algebra.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Great to see the pictures, thanks! I may have to turn up the heat-that last picture really made me cold just seeing it!
> 
> Junek


~~~Yeah, some of those mushers come into the checkpoints with icicles hanging from their beards and crusting their eyebrows! It is a cold activity!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The daisy stitch or star stitch I think looks better in 2or more colours I don't have pictures of mine as the afghans and pillows have gone as gifts but here are some pictures from the knitting sites I got the stitch from


Those are very pretty


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> The higher math I can't recall much of, nor do I ever use it. The basic algebra, etc, I use a lot when doing quilt patterns and adjusting knitting patterns or anything else. And since my local friends accuse me of never making the thing the way the pattern (recipe) says, you get the picture.


I used Geometry a lot back in the day when I was drafting patterns. don't do that so much anymore. It would take as long to draw a pattern as it would to sew the garment.
Basic algebra is very useful in sewing too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was thinking of you a few weeks back when I read an article in one of our newspapers about a young English couple living out in the middle of nowhere in Alaska with a whole lot of dogs. They were passionate about dog sledding (is that the right term?). They spent most of their time out training the dogs. He was a doctor and she was something medical too so they each did a couple of shifts a week at the nearest hospital just to earn enough for their own and the dogs keep. They were planning to take part in Iditarod. If it hadn't been for you telling us about it last year I wouldn't have known what they were talking about.


~~~They sound like many of the mushers who participate in the Iditarod. It is a year-round occupation/obsession.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Maybe you need a visit from Sonja's son who reads in monotone. On the other hand, an adult might just finish him off. And I do know it isn't funny, I sometimes have problems, too, but if I thought he would work, he'd be doing it! Wonder if we could tape this-- hey, Sonja, money-maker for you!!


It worked for me , when he was learning to read , we used try to read a few pages a night , he nearly always had me falling asleep , he used to laugh and say you go to bed and I'll stay up 😴
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Enjoyed the pix and info. There is at least one murder mystery set on the Iditarod run-- Sue Henry's "Murder on the Iditarod Trail" and was made into a movie, not by that name. Henry has written several mysteries set in Alaska and I have found them most enjoyable.


~~~I read that many years ago. Didn't know about the movie.
I should check out her other books.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Purple, I hope you have a great trip to France.

Carol, enjoy watching the race. For sure it is a true endurance race.

My youngest son has 2 exams left to get his 2nd class power engineering, those exams a full of equations to do with thermal units & heat transfer to various metals. When he went to NAIT all the Saskatchewan students found the math very difficult, apparently what's taught in Alberta is more advanced. The books for each exam is about 1.5 inches thick & it's all essay questions, I will be so glad when he's done.
I was always very good at math & chemistry but hated English, I guess I chose the correct career.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A small (like toy breed) dog originating from Australia.
> 
> Edit: rather different from your Sydney!!!!!!!!!


Looks quite a lot like a Yorkshire Terrier. My brother has several miniature which are pretty tiny, but there are toy versions too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your wish is my command Carol.....Daisy stitch square in multi colored yarn. Personally like it in your solid color better


~~~It is pretty, but I might agree...in the solid color the stitch pattern shows up better.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> You know, they got their smarts from you and if you had experienced their teachers, you might also "do the math" like them. I had a wonderful high school math teacher, always found it very easy. DGD#3 and DD#2 and I used to play math games in the car. I was also good in chemistry, due to good teacher in high school, even tutored a couple college kids while taking the class, but DGD#3 has far surpassed me on that now and I cannot help when she calls. Might also have something to do with it being about 60 yrs since I had a chem class.


~~~It boggles the mind when you think about how much we might have forgotten.....so much. And yet....we still know SO much!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a question now about making an afghan....anyone that can give me the answer I would appreciate. If the stitch requires 4 +1 (this one does) then to figure my afghan (not counting the border would I say possibly cast on any multiple of 4 plus 1 more (like 160 + 1 so I'd cast on 161)
Not quite sure if I'm asking this clearly.


Kansas g-ma said:


> That sounds pretty, too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have been chuckling to myself about the comments about math. I feel that way with grammer. At least with math there are no exceptions. I have such a difficult time with spelling that it is embarassing and I don't have spell check on this program. Ilike to tell myself that part of it is a hearing thing. When I tried to take German, I couldn't hear the vowels correctly when words were used in a sentence. Anyway, I like math and hate language.


And I've always loved grammar and spelling. Math I never minded as long as it was the old math that didn't require algebra to do.
Chemistry and foreign languages were things I never could wrap my mind around.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question now about making an afghan....anyone that can give me the answer I would appreciate. If the stitch requires 4 +1 (this one does) then to figure my afghan (not counting the border would I say possibly cast on any multiple of 4 plus 1 more (like 160 + 1 so I'd cast on 161)
> Not quite sure if I'm asking this clearly.


~~~You got it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yeah, some of those mushers come into the checkpoints with icicles hanging from their beards and crusting their eyebrows! It is a cold activity!


I am definitely not a fan of cold weather. The only reason I dread summer is the expense of cooling the inside enough to be comfortable and not melt!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Carol. I'm going to try to do the daisy stitch for an afghan....will show you a pic once I get it going IF it looks decent...LOL


cmaliza said:


> ~~~You got it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It boggles the mind when you think about how much we might have forgotten.....so much. And yet....we still know SO much!


I find that I've learned at least as much since I got out of school as I did in school. I never went to college only graduated high school so perhaps that's why. But I think, with most of us, we keep learning all our lives.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, yes, I have had trouble going to sleep and staying asleep for about two weeks. I think it is the fm kicking in with change of seasons.
> Sonja, especially love the blue and white one.


You have my very real sympathies on that one, I am so much worse now I am living on my own- no-one to turn to for a hug or better still a massage to ease the aches- he was so good and careful doing that for me. I don't think I come into the category of fm though, but then have never asked the doctor to explain it.
Hopefully you will be better as the year progresses!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~PS....go to Iditarod.com and you can see some of the race for free. I buy extra coverage so I can follow the racers in"real time".


Will do that :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Anything coconut and I like it. 👍👍👍😍😍😍 they taste even better when I remember to add the sugar into the milk before pouring it in the pan. 😳😁😱


They look so good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Coconut buns are made thus:

a batch of your favourite bun recipe to first proving of the dough (or at a pinch a biscuit batch {scone})

gently shaped into circles (especially when using scone dough)

placed into your baking dish,

mix sugar to taste into your coconut milk or cream, and pour carefully around the buns in the pan, not too high or it will boil over in the oven.

Bake at the appropriate temperature- I had to reduce my oven in the old house because it inevitably was a bit fierce, and kept on reducing to about 350* F. It will be a bit trial and error till you get the right balance of cooked through bun, and nice gooey coconut sauce- the pan can be covered with aluminium foil if the buns brown too quickly.

As Caren has mentioned it is much better with sweetened coconut milk- I usually try to remember to add it a little before pouring the mix around the buns.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I read that many years ago. Didn't know about the movie.
> I should check out her other books.


She has a second series that is set all over the west and west/central US & Canada, Ariz to Alaska and points between, if I remember correctly, lady's name is Henrietta (I think) and she RVs with her little dog (doxie?)(Max?) that are also very good. Enjoy.

Oh, the movie was "Cold Heart of a Killer", made for TV, Kate Jackson starred as Jessie, the musher.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question now about making an afghan....anyone that can give me the answer I would appreciate. If the stitch requires 4 +1 (this one does) then to figure my afghan (not counting the border would I say possibly cast on any multiple of 4 plus 1 more (like 160 + 1 so I'd cast on 161)
> Not quite sure if I'm asking this clearly.


If you are doing a complete afghan, I'd really suggest doing it in panels or even big squares so you don't have that much weight on the needles/in lap, etc. I've not knit an afghan, have crocheted many and would never do a one-piece because of the stress on hands/arms. Plus it is too bulky to carry with you. And I do carry.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I found my fabric (somewhere I shouldn't have put it and have no idea why I did). At least it's been located and I can get things cut out now.

This cold is a "hanger on"; both of us thought it was gone, but this morning woke up again with congestion. :roll: 

Maybe off for a walk and do some shopping. Back as I can--hugs & blessings.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We never have visitation here (I'm thinking that is the same thing they call a Wake in Ontario?) some Catholics have prayers the night before the funeral.


We still have visitation here the day before the funeral. Catholics usually have visitation, but more and more people choose cremation, no visitation, and then a memorial mass or service.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a lovely pair of fingerless gloves - the pattern is free - and they are in purple!!!!!! --- sam

http://us.deramores.com/erika-knight-mittens-pattern/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=08-03-15-Erika-Knight-Pattern-US


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've thawed a boneless leg of lamb and have it marinating in a tandoori marinade right now. Will roast it later and serve with creamed green peas and something more when I figure out the rest of the menu.

Right now I am trying to catch up with all of you. So good to hear from you , Donna and Nicho.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> here is a lovely pair of fingerless gloves - the pattern is free - and they are in purple!!!!!! --- sam
> 
> http://us.deramores.com/erika-knight-mittens-pattern/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=08-03-15-Erika-Knight-Pattern-US


I downloaded that one earlier today, Sam! I thought it was a pretty pattern, and a useful way to use up an oddment of yarn! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

need some ideas for grilling and fixing steak - you have to take a gander at these 200 recipes. --- sam

I might add - this is just a list - you need to click on the name to get to the recipe.

http://www.splendidtable.org/search/site/Coppa%20steak


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> need some ideas for grilling and fixing steak - you have to take a gander at these 200 recipes. --- sam
> 
> http://www.splendidtable.org/search/site/Coppa%20steak


Thank heavens for Darowil and Kate's summaries- Sam you're overwhelming, me at least, with all this information!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank heavens for Darowil and Kate's summaries- Sam you're overwhelming, me at least, with all this information!


Hear, hear! No way am I browsing through 200 recipes. I can't get anything done anyway, not gonna add to that. Besides, I do not grill and I never cook steak.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

download for free - seven prayer shawls to crochet. --- sam

http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Prayer-Shawls/Free-Crochet-Prayer-Shawls-free-ebook


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

from "all free knitting" - this is a listing of all their free ebooks. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/index.php/hct/Latest-Free-Knitting-eBooks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 27 february '15" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-322369-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324411-1.html

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 6 february '15" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-317565-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324412-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we always have your back spider - don't forget that. --- sam



Spider said:


> Just found you all, pacer you are amazing.
> Gwen, congrats to your hard working daughter.
> Sugar, suga so sorry you have all the extra stress.
> Kathy, was so sorry to read last weeks posting of the baby and her family. What a special gift to make the blanket, but how sad.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I have decided to make a pair of Mary Jane shoes using the daisy stitch in peach and white all was going well till I got to the strap first time I purled when I should have knit , second time I cast on the wrong end . Hopefully now that Call the midwife has finished and my eyes have stopped watering ( I was not crying ) I can finally get the strap on right
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good for you tami - that was quite an untangling job. --- sam like your needle storage.



tami_ohio said:


> Page 5. I am finally getting here for the first time this evening. I just wanted to share! I spent about an hour the other night trying to untangle it. This morning, DH and I worked on it for 2 hours, and by noon, I had a nicely wound cake again! Yay! And all stitches for the sock are picked up again. I had to cut the yarn when it got so badly tangled in the washing machine. I was really surprised that none of the stitches came off of the needles at the time.
> 
> VA Sharon had asked about double point needle storage the other day. I thought I would share how I store mine. I almost never use them anymore, but they do come in handy at times. I hunted it up this afternoon when I wanted 00 needles to pick up the sock stitches. It measures about 12" x 18" finished. It is double layered. Before I folded up the bottom, it probably measured about 16" x 18", and I folded up about 4", and then stitched "pockets" for the needles. I sewed a ribbon on in the middle to tie it closed when rolled up. To close and roll it up, I first fold the top down over the top of the needles so they won't fall out, then roll it up and tie it closed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1594745641/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



tami_ohio said:


> Oh Sam, I need that cook book!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Pacer, when you have a free moment, and are not so tired, would you please share the recipe for the Tollhouse Pie?


Toll House Pie

- 1 unbaked 9 inch (4 cup volume) deep dish pie shell
- 2 large eggs
- 1/2 cup all-purpose flour
- 1/2 cup granulated sugar
- 1/2 cup packed brown sugar
- 3/4 cup (1 1/2 sticks) butter, softened
- 1 cup (6 oz) semi-sweet chocolate morsels 
- 1 cup chopped nuts
- sweetened whipped cream or ice cream (optional)

Directions

Preheat oven to 325* F

Beat eggs in large mixer bowl on high speed until foamy. Beat in flour, granulated sugar and brown sugar. Beat in butter. Stir in morsels and nuts. Spoon into pie shell.

Bake for 55-60 minutes or until knife inserted halfway between edge and center comes out clean. Cool on wire rack. Serve warm with whipped cream or ice cream if desired.

*If using frozen pie shell, use deep-dish style, thawed completely. Bake on a baking sheet; increase baking time slightly.

I thought I would share the recipe even though I don't have much free time. I worked from 4 AM - 4:30 PM today. The last 2 1/2 hours was for some knitting lessons. I came home to find that my DH decided to get the laundry started for me. It is a good thing because I am not staying up too late tonight. I have dishes soaking so I will wash up them. Matthew keeps asking me if I have posted his most recent drawing of which I haven't. I am folding origami boxes tonight in my "free" time. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Definition of happiness!!

Wearing Minnie Mouse dress from my Auntie M and a buddy to curl up with for my nap.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really good to see you nicho - and thanks for the cake recipe - will have to try that one. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to drop by and see how everyone is doing. It is mid afternoon on a hot, muggy Sunday in Sydney - a bit too warm for autumn but I'm not complaining when so many of you are still in the snowy depths of winter. Hope spring visits soon for you. I do love autumn -we don't get the brilliant change of colours that many of you experience. Have to go to the mountains for that! But love the cooler mornings with just a hint of chill. Makes one feel good to be alive.
> 
> Sam, thanks for all the recipes. Think I gained a few kilos just browsing the dessert recipes! Recipe addict that I am, I just have to read through them all, but fortunately I can resist adding desserts to my collection as we rarely indulge even when we go out for dinner.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute Jeanette --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Definition of happiness!!
> 
> Wearing Minnie Mouse dress from my Auntie M and a buddy to curl up with for my nap.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I am more curious ,, why they stayed OFF hte lower floor?
not the version of the floorrr, or Number of it..
bets


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have beef brisket roasting low and slow in the oven and will have some baked beans, cole slaw and corn muffins to go with it. The house smells of smokey BBQ.

I've been doing my clean up jobs today - downloaded all my files from my computer to a back up drive. Got some winter clothes ready for the cleaners and then to be stored away plus logged the clothes/shoes/boots going to the Goodwill store. It doesn't look like there was anything done, but I sure feel that I got something accomplished. I also went through the Burpee seed catalog and decided on what I'm going to plant in the garden and I will order the starter sets for the tomatoes and peppers tomorrow.

I ordered my size 00 needles and jewelry silk for Betsy's bead class Linda and I are taking at the South Stitches Show in April (Nashville). I also have to make up a couple of blocks for Nicky Epstein's class. I'll get started on those tomorrow after DH heads off to work. It should be very nice in Nashville in April so I'm really looking forward to it. The DH's are also looking forward to going on a trip and getting out of the cold.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to you and yours - this has to be difficult for all of you. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I have been to the hospital and spent time there with my kids and I have seen my ex. I dont think things sound very good at all. They are keeping him heavily sedated and on the breathing machine till Tuesday when they will slowly wake him and see what happens.... they are pretty much expecting him to have another bleed and if that happens I dont think there is really anything they can do. But again we will see. So so sad. It breaks my heart seeing him like this and watching our kids go through this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you will enjoy the new church and they will help you as you need help. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And there was mention of another trip to the States! Decluttering is the stuff of my life currently- the house is so much smaller- but ultimately they are only things. Ringo is enjoying chasing after all the new cats, and trying to bash up the Sydney Silkie over the road. I should have the Plumber calling at 9 in the morning to look at the leak in the laundry. Started out this morning with the English speaking congregation- everyone was very welcoming, which is a nice feeling.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to your dad to wrap him up in warm soothing healing energy. glad you got a good visit sister. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, yes i still follow along, gotta keep up, just never comment. we have been 2 wks with Dad in the hospital, it was touch and go for a while, still not sure if his lungs are pneumonia free, they tell us its hard to read the x rays with lungs so damaged. sister was in from Nashville, tn and she stayed with me, since mom was at hosp. and we got to enjoy some great late nite visits, we stayed with dad and let mom go home, and he had some great days talked and acted like dad, then other sleepy days. Dad is 89, and we are very lucky to still have him.
> we have had another big storm and its slowly melting away. wow, our winter just won't let go. We have had snow at Easter here before. i can tell you i am so over it, come on warmer temps.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Definition of happiness!!
> 
> Wearing Minnie Mouse dress from my Auntie M and a buddy to curl up with for my nap.


Adorable!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was my argument with my dad - I still took two years of algebra - my own personal hell. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I was the same way!! And if you're like me, you haven't noticed not knowing that much about algebra in your everyday life.
> I figure I know enough if I can add subtract, multiply, divide and know fractions...numbers, of course. Why should I know if A minus (insert number) = (insert number)!!!??
> Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Happy Saturday! I finally got started on week 4 mystery afghan squares. The Iditarod starts in about 35 minutes....who knows when I will resurface. I am really fascinated by this race. It lasts at least 9 days....TTYL!
> Hugs to all!


Nice stitches.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Your prayers are requested please for my friend Val's son who is in hospital having been admitted following a heart attack. My son was able to visit and it seems that an angiogram is due tomorrow and then they will decide what to do after that. Thank you all.


Sending prayers. Hope he'll be okay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I want one of their sock knitting machines. ---- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja, seriously, check out Sock World in Hokitika , NZ although there will be postage- that is where Margaret (darowil) got her brilliant sock yarns.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've always used "ground floor" and "first floor" as meaning the same thing. --- sam


I created quite a storm, didn't I?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would say that is a high maintenance dog. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A small (like toy breed) dog originating from Australia.
> 
> Edit: rather different from your Sydney!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> SugarSugar---I'm doubling upon the prayers!!
> 
> Pacer - How do you get by without just collapsing at the end of the day? You are a wonder woman.
> 
> ...


It doesn't take me long to fall asleep. I am going in early tomorrow morning so I can take Matthew to a dentist appointment right after work. So another 2:30 wake up alarm. Some nights I start getting shaky so I know to go to sleep early on those nights. Are you finally feeling better?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are correct. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question now about making an afghan....anyone that can give me the answer I would appreciate. If the stitch requires 4 +1 (this one does) then to figure my afghan (not counting the border would I say possibly cast on any multiple of 4 plus 1 more (like 160 + 1 so I'd cast on 161)
> Not quite sure if I'm asking this clearly.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Definition of happiness!!
> 
> Wearing Minnie Mouse dress from my Auntie M and a buddy to curl up with for my nap.


so cute. Looks like they've become "buddies"!!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's just a list Kansas g-ma - you have to click on the name to view the recipe. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Hear, hear! No way am I browsing through 200 recipes. I can't get anything done anyway, not gonna add to that. Besides, I do not grill and I never cook steak.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks mary - now go to bed. --- sam



pacer said:


> Toll House Pie
> 
> - 1 unbaked 9 inch (4 cup volume) deep dish pie shell
> - 2 large eggs
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party purple lady - we are so glad you stopped for a cuppa - we will be here all week serving hot tea - always an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

I think the idea was the cockroaches would not be on the higher floors. maybe they don't do stairs.



purplelady said:


> I am more curious ,, why they stayed OFF hte lower floor?
> not the version of the floorrr, or Number of it..
> bets


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The daisy stitch or star stitch I think looks better in 2or more colours I don't have pictures of mine as the afghans and pillows have gone as gifts but here are some pictures from the knitting sites I got the stitch from


Lovely colour combinations.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> Coconut buns are made thus:
> 
> a batch of your favourite bun recipe to first proving of the dough (or at a pinch a biscuit batch {scone})
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion MaryJo. I may just do that.


Kansas g-ma said:


> If you are doing a complete afghan, I'd really suggest doing it in panels or even big squares so you don't have that much weight on the needles/in lap, etc. I've not knit an afghan, have crocheted many and would never do a one-piece because of the stress on hands/arms. Plus it is too bulky to carry with you. And I do carry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are lovely. Thanks Sam!


thewren said:


> here is a lovely pair of fingerless gloves - the pattern is free - and they are in purple!!!!!! --- sam
> 
> http://us.deramores.com/erika-knight-mittens-pattern/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=08-03-15-Erika-Knight-Pattern-US


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wish I could be there for this meal!!! So many of you seem to be such good cooks!


jheiens said:


> I've thawed a boneless leg of lamb and have it marinating in a tandoori marinade right now. Will roast it later and serve with creamed green peas and something more when I figure out the rest of the menu.
> 
> Right now I am trying to catch up with all of you. So good to hear from you , Donna and Nicho.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, several of us on here have FM. Gets easier as you learn to manage disease and flares.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How precious!


RookieRetiree said:


> Definition of happiness!!
> 
> Wearing Minnie Mouse dress from my Auntie M and a buddy to curl up with for my nap.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish I could be there for this meal!!! So many of you seem to be such good cooks!


Wish you could have been here too, Gwen.

The meal was delicious and Don and Tim topped off theirs with the last of the pie (cran-apple) from Don's birthday that I had frozen earlier. We always serve lamb rare to medium rare (internal temp about 155*F). Wasn't sure that Ben would eat it that rare but he asked for seconds. It was very tender and I had saved about a cup of the the tandoori marinade that I had whipped up to serve with the slices. Finally did decide to serve dilled potatoes (similar to parsley potatoes but with dried dill weed) and some mandarin oranges with the lamb and creamed peas. They all assume that we will have fruit of some kind at most meals.

Just enough lamb left to invent some recipe or other for lunch tomorrow.

Off to knit some more on the piece for the Relay for Life team's craft booth. Back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> They look so good.


Thanks they were good I was told. 😊


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Coconut buns are made thus:
> 
> a batch of your favourite bun recipe to first proving of the dough (or at a pinch a biscuit batch {scone})
> 
> ...


I remembered to add the sugar in the second batch. 👍😊 I wil have to try with scones next time. I also used coconut water, some coconut flour, coconut oil and cocoanut sugar in my second batch. I needed to make them for vegan children as well as gluten free.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, no news on the new place yet. My sister is a lot better but her gp is trying to sort things out as some of the tests she has been sent for by the Hospital are wrong. One test she cancelled was definitely wrong and two days later she got a letter saying she had failed it. Her appointment this week at her GP surgery may offer some new light on this confusion.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a lovely pair of fingerless gloves - the pattern is free - and they are in purple!!!!!! --- sam
> 
> http://us.deramores.com/erika-knight-mittens-pattern/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=08-03-15-Erika-Knight-Pattern-US


Those are lovely, downloaded and saved for future use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Hear, hear! No way am I browsing through 200 recipes. I can't get anything done anyway, not gonna add to that. Besides, I do not grill and I never cook steak.


Come to think of it, neither do I! :roll:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:evil: Grrrrrrrr!!!

I never ever want to move house again unless I can afford packers and cleaners and a companion for DM to keep track of her stuff. Man, I did not realise just how much stuff, craft or otherwise, that we had accumilated in last few years.

Not keeping up ktp as too exhausted, and frustrated, to comprehend what I am reading fully. 

Julie, I read somewhere that bay leaves, whole, may prorect cupboards from creepy crawlies like roaches. If you have some, it may be worth trying. I do know that baby powder works well to stop ants.

Thoughts and care and hugs to everyone, some for just because, others to help lift spirits and boost lagging spirits.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope you will enjoy the new church and they will help you as you need help. --- sam


I am hoping so, too- but don't want to rush in too needy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good night. I am taking Sam's advice and going to get some sleep. Matthew always tells me to have a nice nap. 

With the ice that we had last week, the snow looked so fake. Matthew said it looked like styrofoam. It has finally started warming up and the snow is melting. It makes for ice patches in the early morning hours so I have to be careful getting to work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I want one of their sock knitting machines. ---- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would say that is a high maintenance dog. --- sam


mmmmmm, the one over the road has been shorn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie!


 :thumbup: my pleasure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, several of us on here have FM. Gets easier as you learn to manage disease and flares.


Mmmmm I was aware of that- but am unfamiliar with the description of the disease- although I ache I don't know if it is fm?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I remembered to add the sugar in the second batch. 👍😊 I wil have to try with scones next time. I also used coconut water, some coconut flour, coconut oil and cocoanut sugar in my second batch. I needed to make them for vegan children as well as gluten free.


Which is why I made the recipe as vague as I did!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, no news on the new place yet. My sister is a lot better but her gp is trying to sort things out as some of the tests she has been sent for by the Hospital are wrong. One test she cancelled was definitely wrong and two days later she got a letter saying she had failed it. Her appointment this week at her GP surgery may offer some new light on this confusion.


You are having to exercise immense patience. I am sorry about the muddles with your sister's tests- does not sound very competent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :evil: Grrrrrrrr!!!
> 
> I never ever want to move house again unless I can afford packers and cleaners and a companion for DM to keep track of her stuff. Man, I did not realise just how much stuff, craft or otherwise, that we had accumilated in last few years.
> 
> ...


I am just so wary of anything that Ringo might snaffle in his weight reducing induced hunger- Bay leaves certainly could not hurt him! I have used talcum powder on ants with great success.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did 8hrs today so I am beat.

Just cast off the all in one I was knitting last night.

Going back to catch up.

Caught up sorry for not commenting, there hour change has me exhausted. Night everyone


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> Andnot only did I hear them I used some of them as well.
> My favourite was 'if you friend went and jumped in the lake would you?' I htink I changed it to jumped of a cliff- kids might like the idea of jumping in a lake.


Tommy Smothers' answer to that was, "Not again."


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Carol. I'm going to try to do the daisy stitch for an afghan....will show you a pic once I get it going IF it looks decent...LOL


~~~I have also discovered there are several ways to do this stitch. Have you seen any of those? Are you going to do the one we are using for the mystery afghan or another? I, too, thought maybe I could do a blanket/afghan just with this stitch. Or maybe strips of this stitch.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I find that I've learned at least as much since I got out of school as I did in school. I never went to college only graduated high school so perhaps that's why. But I think, with most of us, we keep learning all our lives.
> Junek


~~~Luckily!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

the Square is a beaut !!
bets


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

There are specific points drs checck fo r to DX it.
bet


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

our news stated we have snow in many states, not Alaskaaaaa, for the race..
bet


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purplelady said:


> our news stated we have snow in many states, not Alaskaaaaa, for the race..
> bet


That is a little bit Ironic, isn't it- Alaska without snow?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> She has a second series that is set all over the west and west/central US & Canada, Ariz to Alaska and points between, if I remember correctly, lady's name is Henrietta (I think) and she RVs with her little dog (doxie?)(Max?) that are also very good. Enjoy.
> 
> Oh, the movie was "Cold Heart of a Killer", made for TV, Kate Jackson starred as Jessie, the musher.


There are also a series of books by Dana Stabenow that are set in Aaska & are quite good, I've read 2 or 3 but there are alot more.

BTW, I'm reading a book called 19 Minutes by Jodi Piccoult, it's about a school shooting, very good book, like all I've read by this author, sure makes you think.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like a great vacation. I've always wanted to travel to that part of the US.
It seems there a quite a few household jobs that don't look like you've done anything but they sure take time. I have a bag filled to go to the Interval Home but am waiting til DS moves & I can add any clothes he decides he doesn't want anymore.
Great photo of your GD, so cute!
I have never eaten beef brisket, I'm going to try it some time.



RookieRetiree said:


> I have beef brisket roasting low and slow in the oven and will have some baked beans, cole slaw and corn muffins to go with it. The house smells of smokey BBQ.
> 
> I've been doing my clean up jobs today - downloaded all my files from my computer to a back up drive. Got some winter clothes ready for the cleaners and then to be stored away plus logged the clothes/shoes/boots going to the Goodwill store. It doesn't look like there was anything done, but I sure feel that I got something accomplished. I also went through the Burpee seed catalog and decided on what I'm going to plant in the garden and I will order the starter sets for the tomatoes and peppers tomorrow.
> 
> I ordered my size 00 needles and jewelry silk for Betsy's bead class Linda and I are taking at the South Stitches Show in April (Nashville). I also have to make up a couple of blocks for Nicky Epstein's class. I'll get started on those tomorrow after DH heads off to work. It should be very nice in Nashville in April so I'm really looking forward to it. The DH's are also looking forward to going on a trip and getting out of the cold.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning Dear Hearts,
> It has actually warmed up a little today. Jim has the ceiling fans going. Dont plan on doing anything but reading and knitting with something good on the t.v.
> GWEN, I am so happy for Hannah. I know she has worked hard and is being rewarded. You and Brantley must be bursting with pride. Nothing makes us prouder than the achievements of our children and the adults they become.
> JOYCE, So glad Molly had a good vet trip. I know you are relieved.
> ...


Not getting far with this you tube clip. Yesterday it told me Safarai didn't support them anymore. Yoday it has just bought up a home page for You Tube.

Found your update- it does look nice and portable- unlike any other thing like that I've seen. Mind you wonder how my balls that come redy wound would work? I don't rewind the ones that come would.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> PS... (This is becoming a regular thing LOL :roll: )
> 
> And just in case we havent had enough crap lately..... Serenas father has decided to start sending her some very nasty text msgs over the last couple of days. SOOOO.... I will be "having a word" (not a nice one either) with his mum or him as soon as I get chance. I think they both had better hope that I get that chance today coz.....Boy am I in the mood to deal with them!


Things seem to be getting worse there! As if there wasn't enough stress going on. Praying that things settle down to some extent at least there- but most importantly that you have the strength to keep going.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I HATE videos-- I can read/understand faster/better with written. I did find written for what I think Carol was doing and copied it off.


I like to see a video for something new- but then want written to refer to. If can only have one written the best for me as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> when is your first day of fall? --- sam 20 march is our first day of spring.


We need to wait nearly a year for our first day of autumn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 5. I am finally getting here for the first time this evening. I just wanted to share! I spent about an hour the other night trying to untangle it. This morning, DH and I worked on it for 2 hours, and by noon, I had a nicely wound cake again! Yay! And all stitches for the sock are picked up again. I had to cut the yarn when it got so badly tangled in the washing machine. I was really surprised that none of the stitches came off of the needles at the time.
> 
> VA Sharon had asked about double point needle storage the other day. I thought I would share how I store mine. I almost never use them anymore, but they do come in handy at times. I hunted it up this afternoon when I wanted 00 needles to pick up the sock stitches. It measures about 12" x 18" finished. It is double layered. Before I folded up the bottom, it probably measured about 16" x 18", and I folded up about 4", and then stitched "pockets" for the needles. I sewed a ribbon on in the middle to tie it closed when rolled up. To close and roll it up, I first fold the top down over the top of the needles so they won't fall out, then roll it up and tie it closed.


Well done on persevering.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well i didnt get chance (as yet) to speak with other grandmother about her ......son. She picked up Serena from where DD is staying, so we will see. Nothing really that I can do. But I SHALL get my chance.!
> 
> I have been to the hospital and spent time there with my kids and I have seen my ex. I dont think things sound very good at all. They are keeping him heavily sedated and on the breathing machine till Tuesday when they will slowly wake him and see what happens.... they are pretty much expecting him to have another bleed and if that happens I dont think there is really anything they can do. But again we will see. So so sad. It breaks my heart seeing him like this and watching our kids go through this.


It is so tough on the kids isn't it- and Sara with so many problems to deal with at the moment. And I'm sur eit must be very hard for you seeing someone who played such a central part in your life going through this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We went through it all blow by blow last year- if you had asked me before that I would have had not an earthly inkling what was being talked of- although I did know of the race.


And not only that one of the weekly quizes had a question and i was able to answer. I'm not good at these quizzes- most of th etime someone else knows the only answers I do- I get one right that no-one else knows most weeks. David and Maryanne are both very good at them. They remember the most amazing facts. Even though can't David remember what I told him this morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I looks like I am taking the entire contents of the supermarket as there are some English things DS cannot get in France.


Sounds like my brother when they come back from CHina for a while. My niece ahs a large suitcase whcih I suspect amy end with cereal etc in it- though they will be returning 2 or 3 months later so might not want much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And not only that one of the weekly quizes had a question and i was able to answer. I'm not good at these quizzes- most of th etime someone else knows the only answers I do- I get one right that no-one else knows most weeks. David and Maryanne are both very good at them. They remember the most amazing facts. Even though can't David remember what I told him this morning.


It is just the name Iditarod that did not register with me, although, I must have watched it on the TV in the past. I find often sitting at home answers will come, but I am sure with quizzes - if you have for instance entered for Millionaire (what ever) that the stress of being on camera would obliterate all rational thought.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't know when I last gave a wrap up in the WOrld Cup.
NZ will finsih top of ther pool, and we will probably be 2nd and definatelly in the finals. India after losing to us so consisitently over summer (even in this length game) have not lost a game in their pool so will go 1st and are in the finals as well (well I think so!). 
Ireland have surprised everyone and have a good chance of making the finals- maybe at the expense of England! Scotland on the other hand haven't won a game yet, and face 2 of the top 3 teams in their last two games so will almost go thorough with a win (they can lose oneof ht ethem but th eother is us so they can't lose that one!). 

An dnow to go and have something to eat. The coffee with Althea- need to pick up something from her place on my way to the airport to pick up my niece and DB and SIL.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> very cute Jeanette --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: you look perfect, cozy and carefree!
Southern Gal, good to see you here, and healing wishes for your dad.

The flourless orange cake sounds so good, will try it out this week I think.

Just to prove that Guernsey gets some sun, here's todays sunrise - sorry about picture quality. There are also pics of the lane leading down into the town from where we live, a very steep hill with steps, pedestrian only. Cars have to take a more round about route.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Sending prayers. Hope he'll be okay.


And from me. (Re Vals son, heart attack)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: you look perfect, cozy and carefree!
> Southern Gal, good to see you here, and healing wishes for your dad.
> 
> The flourless orange cake sounds so good, will try it out this week I think.
> ...


It is all a lot steeper than I had realised! Beautiful sunrise!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And there was mention of another trip to the States! Decluttering is the stuff of my life currently- the house is so much smaller- but ultimately they are only things. Ringo is enjoying chasing after all the new cats, and trying to bash up the Sydney Silkie over the road. I should have the Plumber calling at 9 in the morning to look at the leak in the laundry. Started out this morning with the English speaking congregation- everyone was very welcoming, which is a nice feeling.


Sounds like Ringo is settling in well. Hopefully, he will learn to co-exist with the Silkie neighbour for everyone's sake. I'll read on to see if the plumber has fixed your laundry leak so you can use your machine. You must be sick of hand washing! Glad to hear the new congregation was welcoming. Will make attending church even more pleasant and meaningful if you really feel a connection.

Still no definite plans for this year's trip to the US. I have been waiting to hear from the brother who lives in New York. He is hopeless about answering emails and even worse about taking phone calls. Soooo, we are still waiting to make a decision, but DH indicated last night that he is keen to go even if brother's house is not available for us to use. Guess I could be planning that trip after all!

I'll keep reading to see what everyone has been up to in the last 24 hours. A few pages to catch up on!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good luck with that....one of my plans was also to sort out my photographs - nearly 5 years later it's still not done!  :lol:


I can understand how that can happen - or rather, not happen! The organising of years of photos I mean. That is why I am breaking mine down into a number of projects rather than tackling the whole job. Hopefully that way, I'll manage some success. Small steps!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is all a lot steeper than I had realised! Beautiful sunrise!


Yes! I often walk down this way, knees complaining, but then walk a longer route back with bags of shopping to avoid the steps! I thought it would improve my stamina when we came over here to Guernsey as its all walking distance to the local stores, but it hasn't happened!
Sun has now disappeared and it's very grey, was foggy at the airport when I took DH for his early flight to London. Have you seen any more 'roaches? (I hope not but suspect you will). 
What we need is a {{{{{hug for Julie and Ringo}}}}} but not XXX(cockroaches)XXX :evil:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

He is being a very good boy- he knows phrases like 'Stay at home boy' , 'excuse me', (when he is lying in my path), although when it comes to the cats I do find he responds better to the Samoan phrase. I am very tired of the hand washing! and I do miss being able to shower- but hopefully the curtain will go up soon. It is just a bit too high for me to do safely- and I am going to have to invest in some more curtain rings- can't find the old ones! I see droppings around from other dogs (ours are always removed) but have only encountered the Silkie- his owner was very enthusiastic about Ringo, but the next day there was a large police presence there including the dog handlers- no idea what was going on. 
It really does help at church when you can follow the discussion properly!
The place looks so much tidier with the grass cut- but I seem to land a lot of rubbish off the kids when they are playing in the evenings- bit annoying. I made and took a lot of phone calls in the afternoon, so still have to talk with Nasir about the laundry.



nicho said:


> Sounds like Ringo is settling in well. Hopefully, he will learn to co-exist with the Silkie neighbour for everyone's sake. I'll read on to see if the plumber has fixed your laundry leak so you can use your machine. You must be sick of hand washing! Glad to hear the new congregation was welcoming. Will make attending church even more pleasant and meaningful if you really feel a connection.
> 
> Still no definite plans for this year's trip to the US. I have been waiting to hear from the brother who lives in New York. He is hopeless about answering emails and even worse about taking phone calls. Soooo, we are still waiting to make a decision, but DH indicated last night that he is keen to go even if brother's house is not available for us to use. Guess I could be planning that trip after all!
> 
> I'll keep reading to see what everyone has been up to in the last 24 hours. A few pages to catch up on!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> really good to see you nicho - and thanks for the cake recipe - will have to try that one. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: If you make the cake Sam, I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Well, I hope you do!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is being a very good boy- he knows phrases like 'Stay at home boy' , 'excuse me', (when he is lying in my path), although when it comes to the cats I do find he responds better to the Samoan phrase. I am very tired of the hand washing! and I do miss being able to shower- but hopefully the curtain will go up soon. It is just a bit too high for me to do safely- and I am going to have to invest in some more curtain rings- can't find the old ones! I see droppings around from other dogs (ours are always removed) but have only encountered the Silkie- his owner was very enthusiastic about Ringo, but the next day there was a large police presence there including the dog handlers- no idea what was going on.
> It really does help at church when you can follow the discussion properly!
> The place looks so much tidier with the grass cut- but I seem to land a lot of rubbish off the kids when they are playing in the evenings- bit annoying. I made and took a lot of phone calls in the afternoon, so still have to talk with Nasir about the laundry.


Hope the large police presence at the neighbour's is nothing too sinister. Bit of a worry for you though. Glad the grass has been cut. Hopefully the problem with the kids and their rubbish can be fixed. Are they Nasir's kids who are responsible for the rubbish?

Well I've caught up now. It's been a long time since I have been able to say that! Time for some mindless TV for a while before I go to bed and read. Night everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes! I often walk down this way, knees complaining, but then walk a longer route back with bags of shopping to avoid the steps! I thought it would improve my stamina when we came over here to Guernsey as its all walking distance to the local stores, but it hasn't happened!
> Sun has now disappeared and it's very grey, was foggy at the airport when I took DH for his early flight to London. Have you seen any more 'roaches? (I hope not but suspect you will).
> What we need is a {{{{{hug for Julie and Ringo}}}}} but not XXX(cockroaches)XXX :evil:


My left knee in particular would be complaining mightily! I carry small loads home on the stroller, like this afternoon when I came home from my small shopping expedition- I now have the DVD's for Seasons 4 and 5 of Downton Abbey- I got tired of being refused in to Episode 8 of Season 4, and wanted to go in the proper order. A late Christmas Present perhaps?!
Pity your sun has disappeared!
I picked off two more 'roaches today- the Tea Tree Oil works well. And got my almost Pumpernickel baked again. Did not get any knitting done- spent too much time on the phone!
Thank you so much for the hugs for us both! Hoping Salt is ok!
The photos are of the prospect over the Hunua Hills from the top of the driveway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hope the large police presence at the neighbour's is nothing too sinister. Bit of a worry for you though. Glad the grass has been cut. Hopefully the problem with the kids and their rubbish can be fixed. Are they Nasir's kids who are responsible for the rubbish?
> 
> Well I've caught up now. It's been a long time since I have been able to say that! Time for some mindless TV for a while before I go to bed and read. Night everyone.


There was no sign of life today- usually the Silkie is out for a constitutional at the same time as me and Ringo- so don't know what is going on, and would not like to ask. No not Nasir's children, they live some 15 K to the north. I would not willingly have walked back into having a landlord so close as it was at the old place. But there are 5 houses on the driveway, and naturally the children like to play in the evening. Someone consumes a lot of KFC, and then litters it- Ringo has been finding bones as we walk- I need to be a bit more vigilant. Also have a litterer with a taste for Ramen Noodles, but not the flavouring packets!!!!! We got a lot of litter before from the school children walking past- there are three or four schools fairly close to this place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja, seriously, check out Sock World in Hokitika , NZ although there will be postage- that is where Margaret (darowil) got her brilliant sock yarns.


Even with postage to here they still work out very reasonable. The photo I posted recently of the yarn the postman bought was all from Sock World.
Sold one of my balls to a lady who was not going to knit socks, did one pair in an ordinary sock yarn, and then went straight into the Sock World yarn and has now sent me an email asking if I still had any for her to buy another one. I think she has been knitting more than me recently! Mind you if I actually finsihed any I would see motre prgoress. I have a lot almost done so will have a sudden rush soon (well I better have!)>


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The photos are of the prospect over the Hunua Hills from the top of the driveway.


The view of your hills looks a lot better than the view of the hills near us last night a group of youths were spotted setting fires and as we have had a dry winter this is what happened 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Did 8hrs today so I am beat.
> 
> Just cast off the all in one I was knitting last night.
> 
> ...


Beautiful knit. Rest well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Sonja, just had to laugh at your LYSs not carrying pretty sock yarn. I suppose people do knit solid color ones but all the pretty ones are those multi-color things!! Well, I guess you could do a fancy pattern with solids.


Oh using solid ones is necessary at times-if you really want a complicated pattern to show up you must have solid. Here is an example of a pair that just wouldn't work with a patterned yarn


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS, those are lovely photos. It looks very quaint and picturesque. Thank you so much for sharing. I can't chose a favourite. The sunrise is glorious.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, your photos look very pretty. I do hope you manage to have the leak fixed. Drafted roaches. I could use stroner language but not here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> The view of your hills looks a lot better than the view of the hills near us last night a group of youths were spotted setting fires and as we have had a dry winter this is what happened
> Sonja


Has much damage been done?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Oh using solid ones is necessary at times-if you really want a complicated pattern to show up you must have solid. Here is an example of a pair that just wouldn't work with a patterned yarn


Great. Such a pretty colour and stunning pattern.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good night. I am taking Sam's advice and going to get some sleep. Matthew always tells me to have a nice nap.
> 
> With the ice that we had last week, the snow looked so fake. Matthew said it looked like styrofoam. It has finally started warming up and the snow is melting. It makes for ice patches in the early morning hours so I have to be careful getting to work.


Mary, I sincerely hope it won't be too many more weeks until you can drive to work with ice/snow free roads. I wish I could send you some of the 70f degree weather predicted for us today.
Hugs, dear friend, stay safe,
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I read that many years ago. Didn't know about the movie.
> I should check out her other books.


Well I've just one of the Alaska ones on hold at the library. But the one on the Idiatrod is not available in the state- or it would have come up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

England have just been knocked out the WOrld Cup in another very close match! They can't make it to the finals from here.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did 8hrs today so I am beat.
> 
> Just cast off the all in one I was knitting last night.
> 
> ...


Another darling all in one!! Did you sell all the things you knitted before Christmas, Mel?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: you look perfect, cozy and carefree!
> Southern Gal, good to see you here, and healing wishes for your dad.
> 
> The flourless orange cake sounds so good, will try it out this week I think.
> ...


Beautiful sunrise. Thank you so much for the look at your world. I loved seeing the pictures and hope you'll show us more!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My left knee in particular would be complaining mightily! I carry small loads home on the stroller, like this afternoon when I came home from my small shopping expedition- I now have the DVD's for Seasons 4 and 5 of Downton Abbey- I got tired of being refused in to Episode 8 of Season 4, and wanted to go in the proper order. A late Christmas Present perhaps?!
> Pity your sun has disappeared!
> I picked off two more 'roaches today- the Tea Tree Oil works well. And got my almost Pumpernickel baked again. Did not get any knitting done- spent too much time on the phone!
> Thank you so much for the hugs for us both! Hoping Salt is ok!
> The photos are of the prospect over the Hunua Hills from the top of the driveway.


Looks like your new home is in a nice area!!
We have no hills mountains in our view. Being in the Tidewater, our land is almost totally flat!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is why I made the recipe as vague as I did!


I am glad you did, it leaves wiggle room for adding one's own ideas without fear of ruining the receipt.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The view of your hills looks a lot better than the view of the hills near us last night a group of youths were spotted setting fires and as we have had a dry winter this is what happened
> Sonja


That's very scary!! About 30 miles from us, they have a problem with people setting fire to dried marsh grass in the drier summer months! Makes you wonder what's taking up space in their heads since they obviously don't have a brain there!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh using solid ones is necessary at times-if you really want a complicated pattern to show up you must have solid. Here is an example of a pair that just wouldn't work with a patterned yarn


Love your patterned socks!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

purplelady said:


> our news stated we have snow in many states, not Alaskaaaaa, for the race..
> bet


I will lend them some snow, we still have plenty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Even with postage to here they still work out very reasonable. The photo I posted recently of the yarn the postman bought was all from Sock World.
> Sold one of my balls to a lady who was not going to knit socks, did one pair in an ordinary sock yarn, and then went straight into the Sock World yarn and has now sent me an email asking if I still had any for her to buy another one. I think she has been knitting more than me recently! Mind you if I actually finsihed any I would see motre prgoress. I have a lot almost done so will have a sudden rush soon (well I better have!)>


The WIP Queen!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The view of your hills looks a lot better than the view of the hills near us last night a group of youths were spotted setting fires and as we have had a dry winter this is what happened
> Sonja


Oh my goodness gracious! Have they got the fire under control!?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 08:14. A heat wa e for sure, can almost get the shorts and tank tops out. &#128513;&#128521; woo hoo I can have the brace off for most of the day now. I. Had to promise to not lift heavy items for a while still. Knitting goes so much faster now. &#128077;&#128077; I am waiting on Seth arriving this morning before heading out and about. 

Coffee today 

Healing thoughts for all those in need.
((((((((((((((((((((Group hug)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: you look perfect, cozy and carefree!
> Southern Gal, good to see you here, and healing wishes for your dad.
> 
> The flourless orange cake sounds so good, will try it out this week I think.
> ...


Oh I love your sunrise and the rest of your photos. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

:XD: :XD: Coffee looks good


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> And from me. (Re Vals son, heart attack)


Sending healing thoughts as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :XD: :XD: Coffee looks good


Thank you 😊


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, your photos look very pretty. I do hope you manage to have the leak fixed. Drafted roaches. I could use stroner language but not here.


I could too- but try to be restrained in what I utter! It is really good being able to see the hills- soul food. I have not yet spoken to Nasir since the plumber has been.
I had a really down day- missing my Fale- started the day with the intention of reading Matthew 13 , but ended up on a very long call to Lifeline- with a brilliant counselor managed a quick conversation with a friend going back many years who lives in Christchurch- whose 140 year old home has been issued a demolition order (by the Insurance Company) they have had a lot of grieving to do- but are now busy planning the new house. Evelyn is Bronwen's God Mother. 
Tried to ring a friend at Pekapeka, but I am not sure whether she is back from Norway yet. Had a call from a KP acquaintance who lives just a bit up hill from me, as it turns out, hoping she will contact me again. Spoke with a very dear friend on the Coromandel, who lost her husband more years back than I can remember- he died very young. And then to my surprise had an hour's worth of very helpful conversation with a 
Filipino lady who has just started working for Alzheimers Auckland. I was quite astounded that she gave me so much of her time.
When people start saying that my life has been a tough one, I just have to point out, that you have (in my opinion) to make a decision that when the glass is at 50% that it is half FULL not half EMPTY. Only you can be responsible for your attitude, and there is no help if one allows one's self to become maudlin.
I have a bad habit of forgetting to pray, but this morning I did start out with prayer, and after speaking to the Lifeline lady, did work on reading Matthew 13 (the parable of the Sower) There is so much truth in this Parable- it takes quite a lot to absorb. I am up to Verse 30, I see now I look that Verse 31 is the Parable of the Mustard Seed. Things that I learned first at my original school Buchanan School at the Milton of Buchanan, the name of the teacher is just escaping me- Alastair should remember (I've got it ! Miss MacFarlane) Religion was part of our curriculum, and she was a very sincere believer- Mum had taught me the basics of prayer, but because of the divide in my parents' beliefs that was as far as things went at home, that and the fact that meals always started with Grace.
BTW Lin sent me a lovely Calender as part of a house warming gift, Arfordir Cymru Calendr 2015, which has several images of the Gwynedd coast, although for Mawrth it is Bae Santes, Sir Benfro. A very rugged patch of coastline.
I digress...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> England have just been knocked out the WOrld Cup in another very close match! They can't make it to the finals from here.


There will be some ructions about that in the English camp!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've just done a flippr for a penguin (on a sock) and spent more time untangling the yarns after. I know that if you turn certain ways it avoids it- but my brian just won't take it in. Really would help. In this case I not only had the 4 different blocks but the other end of one lot of yarn, the tail fromt he castor- and the cable of the needle! Not quite sure how I did such a good job. Anyway as most penguins have two flippers he needs another one, so now to see if I can do it a little more efficiently.

Well got that one without any tangling. Remembered to turn the right way each time. Checked the yarn each time.

So now off to bed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My left knee in particular would be complaining mightily! I carry small loads home on the stroller, like this afternoon when I came home from my small shopping expedition- I now have the DVD's for Seasons 4 and 5 of Downton Abbey- I got tired of being refused in to Episode 8 of Season 4, and wanted to go in the proper order. A late Christmas Present perhaps?!
> Pity your sun has disappeared!
> I picked off two more 'roaches today- the Tea Tree Oil works well. And got my almost Pumpernickel baked again. Did not get any knitting done- spent too much time on the phone!
> Thank you so much for the hugs for us both! Hoping Salt is ok!
> The photos are of the prospect over the Hunua Hills from the top of the driveway.


Lovely looking area


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Looks like your new home is in a nice area!!
> We have no hills mountains in our view. Being in the Tidewater, our land is almost totally flat!!
> Junek


It is nicer than the old area- although still mostly rental properties- a little uphill one gets into some very well looked after properties- some old some quite new. Definitely the better side of town. and well away from any risk of Tsunami! I had sort of gathered things were flat , June from your sister's images!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad you did, it leaves wiggle room for adding one's own ideas without fear of ruining the receipt.


That was exactly my reasoning, dear, knowing the constraints you have on dietary requirements from individual to individual!

Mind you if anyone is not a confidant bun maker, do get back to me and I can write out a more specific receipt for the less experienced baker!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The view of your hills looks a lot better than the view of the hills near us last night a group of youths were spotted setting fires and as we have had a dry winter this is what happened
> Sonja


That is horrible the damage youths can cause needlessly. Very sad they feel the need for distruction. 😠😠😡😡


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 08:14. A heat wa e for sure, can almost get the shorts and tank tops out. 😁😉 woo hoo I can have the brace off for most of the day now. I. Had to promise to not lift heavy items for a while still. Knitting goes so much faster now. 👍👍 I am waiting on Seth arriving this morning before heading out and about.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> ...


Good one Caren!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just done a flippr for a penguin (on a sock) and spent more time untangling the yarns after. I know that if you turn certain ways it avoids it- but my brian just won't take it in. Really would help. In this case I not only had the 4 different blocks but the other end of one lot of yarn, the tail fromt he castor- and the cable of the needle! Not quite sure how I did such a good job. Anyway as most penguins have two flippers he needs another one, so now to see if I can do it a little more efficiently.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely looking area


I had to go to the Harbour from the old house to get any sort of view worth looking at, and that was quite a hike- we are lucky at this point being so close to the motor way the view will not be built out- and the motorway is only a distant rumble from here- no aircraft overhead as there were all the time at the old place.
I must make a point one day of getting a photo or two down by the Harbour- I think people would be interested in seeing the mangroves and Ti Trees (the Cabbage tees or Palms I think you know them as, Kate, that are at your water front!)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I am sorry you are having such a rough time. It is good that you have found support. Prayer and faith are good pillars to have but missing Fale must be a hard burden.{{{{{{{{{hugs and prayers for you}}}}}}}}


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: you look perfect, cozy and carefree!
> Southern Gal, good to see you here, and healing wishes for your dad.
> 
> The flourless orange cake sounds so good, will try it out this week I think.
> ...


Nice pictures.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There will be some ructions about that in the English camp!


The written version of the English captains speech wasn't too happy. 
Probably a few heads will roll, the English tend to respond to this type of situation by finding a scapegoat or two to get rid of-often the captain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


I just commented that he has 2 flippers- the second an uncomplicated delivery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am sorry you are having such a rough time. It is good that you have found support. Prayer and faith are good pillars to have but missing Fale must be a hard burden.{{{{{{{{{hugs and prayers for you}}}}}}}}


That, dear, and I have had quite an acute bout of home-sickness. Yet I know I would find a British winter rather too cold now with the arthritis!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> - I now have the DVD's for Seasons 4 and 5 of Downton Abbey- I got tired of being refused in to Episode 8 of Season 4, and wanted to go in the proper order. A late Christmas Present perhaps?!
> Pity your sun has disappeared!
> I picked off two more 'roaches today- the Tea Tree Oil works well. And got my almost Pumpernickel baked again. Did not get any knitting done- spent too much time on the phone!
> Thank you so much for the hugs for us both! Hoping Salt is ok!
> The photos are of the prospect over the Hunua Hills from the top of the driveway.


Enjoy Downton Abbey. Glad the tea tree oil works on the roaches. The photos are very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The view of your hills looks a lot better than the view of the hills near us last night a group of youths were spotted setting fires and as we have had a dry winter this is what happened
> Sonja


How awful. I hope they caught them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The written version of the English captains speech wasn't too happy.
> Probably a few heads will roll, the English tend to respond to this type of situation by finding a scapegoat or two to get rid of-often the captain.


As has happened with our team challenging the America's Cup (I know this is a different code!!!!!!) But Dean Barker who has been skipper for the last three challenges apparently found out through the media that he has been replaced. Not very sportsman like.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh using solid ones is necessary at times-if you really want a complicated pattern to show up you must have solid. Here is an example of a pair that just wouldn't work with a patterned yarn


Very pretty pattern and I just love the colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I just commented that he has 2 flippers- the second an uncomplicated delivery.


So glad to hear that- are they a bit fiddly- and are they flaps or done with some colour work?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Enjoy Downton Abbey. Glad the tea tree oil works on the roaches. The photos are very pretty.


I will! I just have to sit down at some point and hook up the telly to the DVD player! Can't be bothered persevering on the laptop screen- might as well have a dcent sized image now- besides I will get a much better idea of the costuming which is a real bonus of the program!
I think the Tea Tree oil sort of drowns them. I have the olfactory benefit from it- just love the smell!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The view of your hills looks a lot better than the view of the hills near us last night a group of youths were spotted setting fires and as we have had a dry winter this is what happened
> Sonja


Oh dear, what mindlessness. I hope it was soon controlled. Julie, nice photos of your environs and the hills. Good to see where you are living now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh dear, what mindlessness. I hope it was soon controlled. Julie, nice photos of your environs and the hills. Good to see where you are living now.


I really enjoy that outlook- mind you I have to make a point of going to the road, which means I have to negotiate my steps- but I walked quite a long way- possibly a kilometre when I went on my expedition to the Hi-Fi store.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Oh using solid ones is necessary at times-if you really want a complicated pattern to show up you must have solid. Here is an example of a pair that just wouldn't work with a patterned yarn


Your socks are lovely Margaret and they are a beautiful colour . Here I had a choice between brown , black, bottle green and a blue variegated one so you know which one I chose 
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There will be some ructions about that in the English camp!


I haven't spoken to our Bangladeshi friends, but assume the are happy even if DH won't be. Personally I don't care one jot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I haven't spoken to our Bangladeshi friends, but assume the are happy even if DH won't be. Personally I don't care one jot!


For me it is water off the proverbial duck's back!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've just done a flippr for a penguin (on a sock) and spent more time untangling the yarns after. I know that if you turn certain ways it avoids it- but my brian just won't take it in. Really would help. In this case I not only had the 4 different blocks but the other end of one lot of yarn, the tail fromt he castor- and the cable of the needle! Not quite sure how I did such a good job. Anyway as most penguins have two flippers he needs another one, so now to see if I can do it a little more efficiently.
> 
> Well got that one without any tangling. Remembered to turn the right way each time. Checked the yarn each time.
> 
> So now off to bed.


I thought it was 'feats in socks' but it now seems to be 'penguins on socks'

:shock:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am sorry you are having such a rough time. It is good that you have found support. Prayer and faith are good pillars to have but missing Fale must be a hard burden.{{{{{{{{{hugs and prayers for you}}}}}}}}


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: you look perfect, cozy and carefree!
> Southern Gal, good to see you here, and healing wishes for your dad.
> 
> The flourless orange cake sounds so good, will try it out this week I think.
> ...


I love the photos - definitely on my list to visit someday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Has much damage been done?


Quite a bit . It's a local beauty spot were lots of people go walking so it's a real shame . The police are getting lots of information so I'm sure they will get the culprits , but what to do with them that's the problem . Hopefully all the heather and other plant life will re grow


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the photos - definitely on my list to visit someday.


Don't neglect to let me know when you'll be coming!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful sunrise. Thank you so much for the look at your world. I loved seeing the pictures and hope you'll show us more!!!
> Junek


I thought your pictures were beautiful to reminded me a bit of parts of Whitby here in the northeast which has some very steep walkways and smuggler tunnels 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness gracious! Have they got the fire under control!?


Yes it started yesterday about 4ish and by late last night they had it under control 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Quite a bit . It's a local beauty spot were lots of people go walking so it's a real shame . The police are getting lots of information so I'm sure they will get the culprits , but what to do with them that's the problem . Hopefully all the heather and other plant life will re grow


They say arsonists often are getting a sexual buzz out of laying the fires.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes it started yesterday about 4ish and by late last night they had it under control
> Sonja


As you say though it is what has been destroyed. And although plants can regrow it all takes time- were there many trees involved?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 08:14. A heat wa e for sure, can almost get the shorts and tank tops out. 😁😉 woo hoo I can have the brace off for most of the day now. I. Had to promise to not lift heavy items for a while still. Knitting goes so much faster now. 👍👍 I am waiting on Seth arriving this morning before heading out and about.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> ...


Lovely pictures Caren like the watermelon idea and I really like your shade of purple yarn 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Quite a bit . It's a local beauty spot were lots of people go walking so it's a real shame . The police are getting lots of information so I'm sure they will get the culprits , but what to do with them that's the problem . Hopefully all the heather and other plant life will re grow


That is a great pity. The fires here tend to be on the hills from burning the heather. Those do get out of control but it is the deliberate part that is upsetting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> We recently had a visitation/service in the same morning-- like you, I thought it might be because of distance of kids, etc. Or maybe it is just something new? Who knows.


I didn't ask, but I am pretty sure that was the case. He will be cremated today, but this gave the out of state family a chance to see him and say goodbye. We made a day of it, and left home early, making stops for breakfast, and Bass Pro, and Cabella's on the way! We were there in plenty of time for the funeral service, and visited with the family for about an hour after, before coming home a different way, and stopping for supper. It was a beautiful sun shiney day in the 40's.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a little bit Ironic, isn't it- Alaska without snow?


~~~It is indeed. This is not the first time they have had to truck in snow for the ceremonial start from Anchorage. I think it is the 2nd time they have moved the restart from Wasila to Fairbanks because of lack of snow. Last year the trail through the Farewell Burn was really really rough....just dirt & stones..no snow. There were many people who had to scratch after that portion, and lots of injuries and damaged sleds. The trail is different this year...one that has not been used before. So, veteran & rookie mushers are in the same boat as far as this beginning portion of the trail is concerned. Shoud be interesting!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to drop by and see how everyone is doing. It is mid afternoon on a hot, muggy Sunday in Sydney - a bit too warm for autumn but I'm not complaining when so many of you are still in the snowy depths of winter. Hope spring visits soon for you. I do love autumn -we don't get the brilliant change of colours that many of you experience. Have to go to the mountains for that! But love the cooler mornings with just a hint of chill. Makes one feel good to be alive.
> 
> Sam, thanks for all the recipes. Think I gained a few kilos just browsing the dessert recipes! Recipe addict that I am, I just have to read through them all, but fortunately I can resist adding desserts to my collection as we rarely indulge even when we go out for dinner.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your DS! And that cake looks really yummy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well i didnt get chance (as yet) to speak with other grandmother about her ......son. She picked up Serena from where DD is staying, so we will see. Nothing really that I can do. But I SHALL get my chance.!
> 
> I have been to the hospital and spent time there with my kids and I have seen my ex. I dont think things sound very good at all. They are keeping him heavily sedated and on the breathing machine till Tuesday when they will slowly wake him and see what happens.... they are pretty much expecting him to have another bleed and if that happens I dont think there is really anything they can do. But again we will see. So so sad. It breaks my heart seeing him like this and watching our kids go through this.


I am so sorry that your ex is not making progress. Hugs and prayers for you and your kids. What a shame he will never get to know Serena.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And there was mention of another trip to the States! Decluttering is the stuff of my life currently- the house is so much smaller- but ultimately they are only things. Ringo is enjoying chasing after all the new cats, and trying to bash up the Sydney Silkie over the road. I should have the Plumber calling at 9 in the morning to look at the leak in the laundry. Started out this morning with the English speaking congregation- everyone was very welcoming, which is a nice feeling.


How wonderful to be so well welcomed to a new congregation! It sounds like you will be happy to be a part of it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, yes i still follow along, gotta keep up, just never comment. we have been 2 wks with Dad in the hospital, it was touch and go for a while, still not sure if his lungs are pneumonia free, they tell us its hard to read the x rays with lungs so damaged. sister was in from Nashville, tn and she stayed with me, since mom was at hosp. and we got to enjoy some great late nite visits, we stayed with dad and let mom go home, and he had some great days talked and acted like dad, then other sleepy days. Dad is 89, and we are very lucky to still have him.
> we have had another big storm and its slowly melting away. wow, our winter just won't let go. We have had snow at Easter here before. i can tell you i am so over it, come on warmer temps.


I am so sorry to hear your dad is in hospital with pneumonia. I will keep him in my prayers. Even tho it was because your dad is in, how nice to have a good visit with your sister.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Have been busy with the gks for a couple of days. I did manage to sit and knit for a couple of hours while LM had her dance lessons.
> 
> Now I have to get organized for my trip to France. I looks like I am taking the entire contents of the supermarket as there are some English things DS cannot get in France.
> 
> ...


Have a great trip and enjoy the grands while you are there. I can't wait for photos of you with them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I really like the needle storage you made. And have always like that material.
> You and your DH did a great job untangling your mess of yarn!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everyone. Have been MIA for awhile. Have been busy with details of life which needed taking care of. Haven't read much of this week's tea party but will settle down later this afternoon to see what everyone has been up to. Was away this weekend so need to get busy and see what I have missed on my emails as well as here. Back later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It is indeed. This is not the first time they have had to truck in snow for the ceremonial start from Anchorage. I think it is the 2nd time they have moved the restart from Wasila to Fairbanks because of lack of snow. Last year the trail through the Farewell Burn was really really rough....just dirt & stones..no snow. There were many people who had to scratch after that portion, and lots of injuries and damaged sleds. The trail is different this year...one that has not been used before. So, veteran & rookie mushers are in the same boat as far as this beginning portion of the trail is concerned. Shoud be interesting!


And a lot fairer I would think if it is new territory for all!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I was the same way!! And if you're like me, you haven't noticed not knowing that much about algebra in your everyday life.
> I figure I know enough if I can add subtract, multiply, divide and know fractions...numbers, of course. Why should I know if A minus (insert number) = (insert number)!!!??
> Junek


Well, for all of my sewing and cooking, I still have not mastered fractions. When we were supposed to learn those in grade 6, I had a male teacher who would rather go out at recess and play ball with the boys, than stay in and help me figure them out. Instead, he had one of the girls in class that understood it, stay in with me to help me. Then told my mom that I refused to stay in for help. What he didn't know, was that she lived up the road from me and her parents were friends with mine! Mom got me a tutor that was a math teacher in the jr. high school I would be attending the next year, and he was a huge help. Unfortunately for me, he left teaching and went into real estate sales, so I didn't have him the next year to reinforce what he had taught me while tutoring me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How wonderful to be so well welcomed to a new congregation! It sounds like you will be happy to be a part of it.


The huge difference will be the language factor!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, for all of my sewing and cooking, I still have not mastered fractions. When we were supposed to learn those in grade 6, I had a male teacher who would rather go out at recess and play ball with the boys, than stay in and help me figure them out. Instead, he had one of the girls in class that understood it, stay in with me to help me. Then told my mom that I refused to stay in for help. What he didn't know, was that she lived up the road from me and her parents were friends with mine! Mom got me a tutor that was a math teacher in the jr. high school I would be attending the next year, and he was a huge help. Unfortunately for me, he left teaching and went into real estate sales, so I didn't have him the next year to reinforce what he had taught me while tutoring me.


I let my calculator do it- although I do try to do basic additions and subtractions in my head- have forgotten most of the times tables, have to work those out from scratch.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Sonja, just had to laugh at your LYSs not carrying pretty sock yarn. I suppose people do knit solid color ones but all the pretty ones are those multi-color things!! Well, I guess you could do a fancy pattern with solids.


Sonja, I just now thought, perhaps you can ask them if they will start carrying some of the self striping sock yarn. Once they see there is an interest in it, they might be happy to!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking of using the one for the mystery but yesterday was looking through a book and saw it listed as a star stitch (at least it appeared the same to me). Anyway, I started another afghan as a gift using a totally different pattern. Pattern is a freebe called Textured Weekend Throw. Very mindless knitting which I needed right now.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have also discovered there are several ways to do this stitch. Have you seen any of those? Are you going to do the one we are using for the mystery afghan or another? I, too, thought maybe I could do a blanket/afghan just with this stitch. Or maybe strips of this stitch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the pictures. They make me want to travel. The sunrise was gorgeous. Your area is so different from where I am.


TNS said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: you look perfect, cozy and carefree!
> Southern Gal, good to see you here, and healing wishes for your dad.
> 
> The flourless orange cake sounds so good, will try it out this week I think.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's my son he loves maths and all the sciences but when it comes to English and grammar he does not see the point in were to put speech marks or full stops . He also reads in one monotone . If he ever has children they will fall asleep of sheer boredom if he reads their bedtime story
> Sonja


I mostly did ok in grammar and punctuation in school, but always struggled with spelling, tho much better than Math! Now, I am sure both grammar and punctuation are not what they should be!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nicho I so hope you will be able to come to the KAP too. It would be wonderful to meet you and your DH.


nicho said:


> Sounds like Ringo is settling in well. Hopefully, he will learn to co-exist with the Silkie neighbour for everyone's sake. I'll read on to see if the plumber has fixed your laundry leak so you can use your machine. You must be sick of hand washing! Glad to hear the new congregation was welcoming. Will make attending church even more pleasant and meaningful if you really feel a connection.
> 
> Still no definite plans for this year's trip to the US. I have been waiting to hear from the brother who lives in New York. He is hopeless about answering emails and even worse about taking phone calls. Soooo, we are still waiting to make a decision, but DH indicated last night that he is keen to go even if brother's house is not available for us to use. Guess I could be planning that trip after all!
> 
> I'll keep reading to see what everyone has been up to in the last 24 hours. A few pages to catch up on!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, yes, I have had trouble going to sleep and staying asleep for about two weeks. I think it is the fm kicking in with change of seasons.
> Sonja, especially love the blue and white one.


I am sending you very gentle hugs, and well wishes for improvement. I missed a med the other night and didn't sleep well, in addition to even my fingernails being tender. Told DH that I thought it was a weather related trigger.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> tami_ohio wrote:
> June, you make perfect sense to me. I barely made it thru algebra 1 in high school. My kids were way beyond my help by 2nd grade. By 5th or 6th, they were almost beyond DH, and he had trig!
> 
> ~~~Actually, algebraic thinking starts in Kdg & 1st grade....it's just not called that. Perhaps if they start using the words earlier on, kids won't get so nervous later on. 3 + __ = 4 That's algebra.


I know the kids are learning it at that age now. It just never made it thru my convoluted mind!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Carol, go to Dollar Tree, and buy a bouncy ball like the Super Balls the kids like to play with. Lightly roll it around on the table with your hand, working it around by the base of your thumb, the base of your fingers, and your palm. Check out this You Tube video from Lion Brand. I just bought FOUR bouncy balls! Even just the little bit that I have used them has made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope they caught the ones that set it. That is horrible and dangerous.


Swedenme said:


> The view of your hills looks a lot better than the view of the hills near us last night a group of youths were spotted setting fires and as we have had a dry winter this is what happened
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW...those are gorgeous.


darowil said:


> Oh using solid ones is necessary at times-if you really want a complicated pattern to show up you must have solid. Here is an example of a pair that just wouldn't work with a patterned yarn


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog wrote:

http:www,youtube.com/watch?V=SbzeEg6xMxM#t=208



darowil said:


> Not getting far with this you tube clip. Yesterday it told me Safarai didn't support them anymore. Yoday it has just bought up a home page for You Tube.
> 
> ~~~Hope you can open this youtube connection....it is full of interesting stuff! The yarnit thingy looks great, too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely yarn. Cool watermelon kabobs and treats...funny 120 degrees...


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 08:14. A heat wa e for sure, can almost get the shorts and tank tops out. 😁😉 woo hoo I can have the brace off for most of the day now. I. Had to promise to not lift heavy items for a while still. Knitting goes so much faster now. 👍👍 I am waiting on Seth arriving this morning before heading out and about.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, I just now thought, perhaps you can ask them if they will start carrying some of the self striping sock yarn. Once they see there is an interest in it, they might be happy to!


There is one nice one owned by a married couple and she did say that she would ask her husband to have a look for some next time he visited the warehouse . It is the best of the yarn shops I have visited so I'll wait and see 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> good for you tami - that was quite an untangling job. --- sam like your needle storage.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1594745641/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks Sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Things seem to be getting worse there! As if there wasn't enough stress going on. Praying that things settle down to some extent at least there- but most importantly that you have the strength to keep going.


~~~Ditto! Ditto!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Toll House Pie
> 
> - 1 unbaked 9 inch (4 cup volume) deep dish pie shell
> - 2 large eggs
> ...


Thank you so very much for taking the time to share the recipe!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I hope they caught the ones that set it. That is horrible and dangerous.


I've just been watching the news and apparently as the firefighters were putting one fire out the youths were laughing at them and starting another one 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was thinking of using the one for the mystery but yesterday was looking through a book and saw it listed as a star stitch (at least it appeared the same to me). Anyway, I started another afghan as a gift using a totally different pattern. Pattern is a freebe called Textured Weekend Throw. Very mindless knitting which I needed right now.


How's the Dreambird coming along?


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

A long post just went to never-never land. I guess it was not important. It is a gray rainy day but we need the rain so badly that it is a shame to fuss. I have no plans to go out today so what is a little rain.
Today is our 46th Anniversary. At our wedding, our fathers were taking bets on how long it would last. Well, 46 years and counting. We aren't going to celebrate much but be thankful, There have been a few bumps in the road but we got through the tough times. My goal is to make 50 years.
I need to get the day rolling. Have a great day everyone and happy knitting. Remember that happiness is largely a matter of choice.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kansas g-ma wrote:
I HATE videos-- I can read/understand faster/better with written. I did find written for what I think Carol was doing and copied it off.



darowil said:


> I like to see a video for something new- but then want written to refer to. If can only have one written the best for me as well.


~~~Here are the written directions I made for my worksheet:
CO 17 sts
1 (RS)	knit
2 K1 *Daisy Stitch*
To end (4 daisy sts)
K1
3 Knit
4 K1 P1 *k1 Daisy st*
To last 3 sts
K1 P1 K1
(3 daisy sts)
Repeat 1-4 to 6
From beginning
End	On Row 2 or Row 4

>>>>>>>>>
DAISY STITCH multiples of 4 + 1 



Row 1 (RS) knit
Row 2 K1, yarn forward, insert R needle-purlwise- into next 3 sts, wrap yarn around, pull through, keep on L needle, wrap yarn around again (counter clockwise), purl into the same three sts, pull through, slip off to R needle.
Yarn to back, K1, yarn to front, Daisy st again.

If you need more clarification...let me know! To be sure to get me, send me a pm...otherwise I may miss your questions....being tied up on the tundra of Alaska! 
:lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> And not only that one of the weekly quizes had a question and i was able to answer. I'm not good at these quizzes- most of th etime someone else knows the only answers I do- I get one right that no-one else knows most weeks. David and Maryanne are both very good at them. They remember the most amazing facts. Even though can't David remember what I told him this morning.


~~~ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been watching the news and apparently as the firefighters were putting one fire out the youths were laughing at them and starting another one
> Sonja


If it's like here, they will probably only get a slap on the hands instead of real punishment so will learn nothing from the whole experience, they should be put out. There with shovels & rakes to clean the mess & then have to replant it. I guarantee they wouldn't be eager to start another one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> A long post just went to never-never land. I guess it was not important. It is a gray rainy day but we need the rain so badly that it is a shame to fuss. I have no plans to go out today so what is a little rain.
> Today is our 46th Anniversary. At our wedding, our fathers were taking bets on how long it would last. Well, 46 years and counting. We aren't going to celebrate much but be thankful, There have been a few bumps in the road but we got through the tough times. My goal is to make 50 years.
> I need to get the day rolling. Have a great day everyone and happy knitting. Remember that happiness is largely a matter of choice.


Happy anniversary, congratulations on 46 years.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: you look perfect, cozy and carefree!
> Southern Gal, good to see you here, and healing wishes for your dad.
> 
> The flourless orange cake sounds so good, will try it out this week I think.
> ...


~~~What a beautiful spot! Waking up to that every morning....lucky you! The walk down wouldn't be too bad....but coming home...carrying bags! I'm for the car!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

nicho said:


> Still no definite plans for this year's trip to the US. I have been waiting to hear from the brother who lives in New York. He is hopeless about answering emails and even worse about taking phone calls. Soooo, we are still waiting to make a decision, but DH indicated last night that he is keen to go even if brother's house is not available for us to use. Guess I could be planning that trip after all!
> 
> I'll keep reading to see what everyone has been up to in the last 24 hours. A few pages to catch up on!


~~~Looking forward to meeting you at KAP or before! Maybe if you just showed up on your brother's doorstep it might cure him of his lazy communication style? :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well done on persevering.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lin & Julie, lovely pictures.
Caren, cute watermelon . Glad to hear your wrist is getting better.
Margaret, lovely socks great color.
Julie, I'm glad the new church is welcoming to you. Do services really last 3 hrs there? Here it is only about 1 hr.
Well, best get off here, GD wants me to help her build Tinker Toys.
I'm not very ambitious today, GS has a cold again & coughed 1/2 the night despite Vicks on his feet & chest, & cough syrup. I let him sleep in this morning but he wanted to go to school so DH took him 1/2 hr late.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: you look perfect, cozy and carefree!
> Southern Gal, good to see you here, and healing wishes for your dad.
> 
> The flourless orange cake sounds so good, will try it out this week I think.
> ...


So pretty! And such a pretty village! I love seeing different parts of the world thru everyone's photos!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes! I often walk down this way, knees complaining, but then walk a longer route back with bags of shopping to avoid the steps! I thought it would improve my stamina when we came over here to Guernsey as its all walking distance to the local stores, but it hasn't happened!
> Sun has now disappeared and it's very grey, was foggy at the airport when I took DH for his early flight to London. Have you seen any more 'roaches? (I hope not but suspect you will).
> What we need is a {{{{{hug for Julie and Ringo}}}}} but not XXX(cockroaches)XXX :evil:


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Railyn said:


> A long post just went to never-never land. I guess it was not important. It is a gray rainy day but we need the rain so badly that it is a shame to fuss. I have no plans to go out today so what is a little rain.
> Today is our 46th Anniversary.
> 
> Happy Anniversary from one Marilyn to another!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got 6 feathers done....will get it finished eventually. Silly me has 4 projects going right now..... I'm refusing to even look at patterns so I don't start anything else. LOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> How's the Dreambird coming along?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn I think you have a VERY good chance of reaching at least the 50! Congratulations on your 46th.


Railyn said:


> A long post just went to never-never land. I guess it was not important. It is a gray rainy day but we need the rain so badly that it is a shame to fuss. I have no plans to go out today so what is a little rain.
> Today is our 46th Anniversary. At our wedding, our fathers were taking bets on how long it would last. Well, 46 years and counting. We aren't going to celebrate much but be thankful, There have been a few bumps in the road but we got through the tough times. My goal is to make 50 years.
> I need to get the day rolling. Have a great day everyone and happy knitting. Remember that happiness is largely a matter of choice.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My left knee in particular would be complaining mightily! I carry small loads home on the stroller, like this afternoon when I came home from my small shopping expedition- I now have the DVD's for Seasons 4 and 5 of Downton Abbey- I got tired of being refused in to Episode 8 of Season 4, and wanted to go in the proper order. A late Christmas Present perhaps?!
> Pity your sun has disappeared!
> I picked off two more 'roaches today- the Tea Tree Oil works well. And got my almost Pumpernickel baked again. Did not get any knitting done- spent too much time on the phone!
> Thank you so much for the hugs for us both! Hoping Salt is ok!
> The photos are of the prospect over the Hunua Hills from the top of the driveway.


~~~Enjoy the Downton Abbey DVDs! Merry Christmas! Season 5 ends with Christmas....very appropriate!

Lovely pictures....is this your neighborhood? Is the view from the end (top?) of your driveway?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree! Add a little incarceration too.


Bonnie7591 said:


> If it's like here, they will probably only get a slap on the hands instead of real punishment so will learn nothing from the whole experience, they should be put out. There with shovels & rakes to clean the mess & then have to replant it. I guarantee they wouldn't be eager to start another one.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was no sign of life today- usually the Silkie is out for a constitutional at the same time as me and Ringo- so don't know what is going on, and would not like to ask. No not Nasir's children, they live some 15 K to the north. I would not willingly have walked back into having a landlord so close as it was at the old place. But there are 5 houses on the driveway, and naturally the children like to play in the evening. Someone consumes a lot of KFC, and then litters it- Ringo has been finding bones as we walk- I need to be a bit more vigilant. Also have a litterer with a taste for Ramen Noodles, but not the flavouring packets!!!!! We got a lot of litter before from the school children walking past- there are three or four schools fairly close to this place.


~~~If these littering issues are along the driveway...is it all the same landlord? Chicken bones can be very dangerous for dogs! Certainly something can be done to fix this? A trash can? Hint-hint to the neighbors?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> A long post just went to never-never land. I guess it was not important. It is a gray rainy day but we need the rain so badly that it is a shame to fuss. I have no plans to go out today so what is a little rain.
> Today is our 46th Anniversary. At our wedding, our fathers were taking bets on how long it would last. Well, 46 years and counting. We aren't going to celebrate much but be thankful, There have been a few bumps in the road but we got through the tough times. My goal is to make 50 years.
> I need to get the day rolling. Have a great day everyone and happy knitting. Remember that happiness is largely a matter of choice.


Congratulations and I hope you make 50 years together , as for the bumps in the road all marriages have them as long as you get through them that is the important part💐
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The view of your hills looks a lot better than the view of the hills near us last night a group of youths were spotted setting fires and as we have had a dry winter this is what happened
> Sonja


How awful!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The view of your hills looks a lot better than the view of the hills near us last night a group of youths were spotted setting fires and as we have had a dry winter this is what happened
> Sonja


~~~Oh my...did they catch the youths? This could be really disastrous. Sure hope this comes to a stop - pronto!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh using solid ones is necessary at times-if you really want a complicated pattern to show up you must have solid. Here is an example of a pair that just wouldn't work with a patterned yarn


Very pretty!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If it's like here, they will probably only get a slap on the hands instead of real punishment so will learn nothing from the whole experience, they should be put out. There with shovels & rakes to clean the mess & then have to replant it. I guarantee they wouldn't be eager to start another one.


That's what I say they should be put to work clearing up all the mess they have made 
Sonja


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today is our 46th Anniversary. At our wedding, our fathers were taking bets on how long it would last. Well, 46 years and counting. We aren't going to celebrate much but be thankful, There have been a few bumps in the road but we got through the tough times. My goal is to make 50 years.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Railyn - wishing you many, many more years of happiness together.]


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 08:14. A heat wa e for sure, can almost get the shorts and tank tops out. 😁😉 woo hoo I can have the brace off for most of the day now. I. Had to promise to not lift heavy items for a while still. Knitting goes so much faster now. 👍👍 I am waiting on Seth arriving this morning before heading out and about.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> ...


Great news on the wrist!!!!! What is the purple yarn? I love the way it is knitting up! I'm in on the group hug.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh my...did they catch the youths? This could be really disastrous. Sure hope this comes to a stop - pronto!


Not yet , but people are coming forward with lots of information so it looks like they will be caught


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The huge difference will be the language factor!


Absolutely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I let my calculator do it- although I do try to do basic additions and subtractions in my head- have forgotten most of the times tables, have to work those out from scratch.


Me too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you Tami! I am excited to get some relief! :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are welcome. Did you get the video to play with sound finally?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is one nice one owned by a married couple and she did say that she would ask her husband to have a look for some next time he visited the warehouse . It is the best of the yarn shops I have visited so I'll wait and see
> Sonja


I hope you can get some! The hand painted sock yarn is also nice, but I really do enjoy seeing how the pattern comes out in the self striping!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh using solid ones is necessary at times-if you really want a complicated pattern to show up you must have solid. Here is an example of a pair that just wouldn't work with a patterned yarn


~~~Really pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> A long post just went to never-never land. I guess it was not important. It is a gray rainy day but we need the rain so badly that it is a shame to fuss. I have no plans to go out today so what is a little rain.
> Today is our 46th Anniversary. At our wedding, our fathers were taking bets on how long it would last. Well, 46 years and counting. We aren't going to celebrate much but be thankful, There have been a few bumps in the road but we got through the tough times. My goal is to make 50 years.
> I need to get the day rolling. Have a great day everyone and happy knitting. Remember that happiness is largely a matter of choice.


Happy Anniversary! Wishing you many more.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Caught up page 40


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Been sitting and knitting tonight. After I cast off the yellow and pink all in one earlier I started another one, this is how far I have got....


~~~Each one is prettier than the last! I hope to try one, one day. Maybe this summer....I know who to call when I run into trouble!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Makes you wonder what's taking up space in their heads since they obviously don't have a brain there!!
> Junek


~~~I think it's just whirling winds blowing through!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so sorry for fires. Agree with Bonnie on how to make kids responsible for their actions.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

http://www.fmnetnews.com/fibro-basics/diagnosis
Julie above good site on FM info. It shows 18 tender points on body which if tender indicate FM.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 08:14. A heat wa e for sure, can almost get the shorts and tank tops out. 😁😉 woo hoo I can have the brace off for most of the day now. I. Had to promise to not lift heavy items for a while still. Knitting goes so much faster now. 👍👍 I am waiting on Seth arriving this morning before heading out and about.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> ...


~~~An argument for being very precise in writing your directions!
:XD: :XD: Love it!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> The written version of the English captains speech wasn't too happy.
> Probably a few heads will roll, the English tend to respond to this type of situation by finding a scapegoat or two to get rid of-often the captain.


~~~It's the same in their soccer world.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I say they should be put to work clearing up all the mess they have made
> Sonja


Definately :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As has happened with our team challenging the America's Cup (I know this is a different code!!!!!!) But Dean Barker who has been skipper for the last three challenges apparently found out through the media that he has been replaced. Not very sportsman like.


~~~I agree...tacky!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Have been MIA for awhile. Have been busy with details of life which needed taking care of. Haven't read much of this week's tea party but will settle down later this afternoon to see what everyone has been up to. Was away this weekend so need to get busy and see what I have missed on my emails as well as here. Back later.


~~~Glad to have you back....hope you were having some fun with your life details!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Railyn said:


> A long post just went to never-never land. I guess it was not important. It is a gray rainy day but we need the rain so badly that it is a shame to fuss. I have no plans to go out today so what is a little rain.
> Today is our 46th Anniversary. At our wedding, our fathers were taking bets on how long it would last. Well, 46 years and counting. We aren't going to celebrate much but be thankful, There have been a few bumps in the road but we got through the tough times. My goal is to make 50 years.
> I need to get the day rolling. Have a great day everyone and happy knitting. Remember that happiness is largely a matter of choice.


Happy Anniversary to you both.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It's the same in their soccer world.


Well in football (soccer) it is usually the manager who gets the blame, after all he is the one with the job and large salary .


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 08:14. A heat wa e for sure, can almost get the shorts and tank tops out. 😁😉 woo hoo I can have the brace off for most of the day now. I. Had to promise to not lift heavy items for a while still. Knitting goes so much faster now. 👍👍 I am waiting on Seth arriving this morning before heading out and about.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> ...


Good afternoon,Caren!! Thanks for sharing your coffee.

Love the color of the variegated yarn. Is that going to made into gloves?
Hope you and Seth have fun.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I am knitting booties and socks and with all the talk about the star /daisy stitch decided knit a pair of Mary janes using the stitch only trouble is I will now have to knit a little dress now to go with them 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Kansas g-ma wrote:
> I HATE videos-- I can read/understand faster/better with written. I did find written for what I think Carol was doing and copied it off.
> 
> ~~~Here are the written directions I made for my worksheet:
> ...


~~~Hmmmm....the lining up didn't come through....the 1 2 3 4 means row 1, row 2, etc.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could too- but try to be restrained in what I utter! It is really good being able to see the hills- soul food. I have not yet spoken to Nasir since the plumber has been.
> I had a really down day- missing my Fale- started the day with the intention of reading Matthew 13 , but ended up on a very long call to Lifeline- with a brilliant counselor managed a quick conversation with a friend going back many years who lives in Christchurch- whose 140 year old home has been issued a demolition order (by the Insurance Company) they have had a lot of grieving to do- but are now busy planning the new house. Evelyn is Bronwen's God Mother.
> Tried to ring a friend at Pekapeka, but I am not sure whether she is back from Norway yet. Had a call from a KP acquaintance who lives just a bit up hill from me, as it turns out, hoping she will contact me again. Spoke with a very dear friend on the Coromandel, who lost her husband more years back than I can remember- he died very young. And then to my surprise had an hour's worth of very helpful conversation with a
> Filipino lady who has just started working for Alzheimers Auckland. I was quite astounded that she gave me so much of her time.
> ...


I hope things are looking brighter for you now, dear Julie.
I always start my day with Bible reading and prayer. It always seems to set the tone for my day. And it reminds me that no matter my difficulties, there is still much to be thankful for.
Your calendar sounds very lovely. I'm sure you'll enjoy it throughout the year.
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just done a flippr for a penguin (on a sock) and spent more time untangling the yarns after. I know that if you turn certain ways it avoids it- but my brian just won't take it in. Really would help. In this case I not only had the 4 different blocks but the other end of one lot of yarn, the tail fromt he castor- and the cable of the needle! Not quite sure how I did such a good job. Anyway as most penguins have two flippers he needs another one, so now to see if I can do it a little more efficiently.
> 
> Well got that one without any tangling. Remembered to turn the right way each time. Checked the yarn each time.
> 
> So now off to bed.


I look forward to seeing your penguin sock!!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've got 6 feathers done....will get it finished eventually. Silly me has 4 projects going right now..... I'm refusing to even look at patterns so I don't start anything else. LOL


~~~And I have 104 in my head! :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> England have just been knocked out the WOrld Cup in another very close match! They can't make it to the finals from here.


By Bangladesh........oh dear!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
If it's like here, they will probably only get a slap on the hands instead of real punishment so will learn nothing from the whole experience, they should be put out. There with shovels & rakes to clean the mess & then have to replant it. I guarantee they wouldn't be eager to start another one.



Gweniepooh said:


> I so agree! Add a little incarceration too.


~~~Ditto ditto ditto!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 08:14. A heat wa e for sure, can almost get the shorts and tank tops out. 😁😉 woo hoo I can have the brace off for most of the day now. I. Had to promise to not lift heavy items for a while still. Knitting goes so much faster now. 👍👍 I am waiting on Seth arriving this morning before heading out and about.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> ...


Coffee and knitting. A great combination!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lin & Julie, lovely pictures.
> Caren, cute watermelon . Glad to hear your wrist is getting better.
> Margaret, lovely socks great color.
> Julie, I'm glad the new church is welcoming to you. Do services really last 3 hrs there? Here it is only about 1 hr.
> ...


The actual service is one hour, but we have classes as well to fill the other two hours. A long time ago it was spread through the week, but then there were oil crises and such and it was consolidated to Sundays.
Goodness I remember loving tinker toys, haven't seen it for years!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Enjoy the Downton Abbey DVDs! Merry Christmas! Season 5 ends with Christmas....very appropriate!
> 
> Lovely pictures....is this your neighborhood? Is the view from the end (top?) of your driveway?


I will be enjoying them, just have to get the TV and the DVD player connected to the power supply.

Yes it is the neighbourhood- I walk up the gentle slope of the driveway and there it all is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~If these littering issues are along the driveway...is it all the same landlord? Chicken bones can be very dangerous for dogs! Certainly something can be done to fix this? A trash can? Hint-hint to the neighbors?


No, differing landlords.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are welcome. Did you get the video to play with sound finally?


~~~I did....and I have saved it to my bookmarks. Thanks. Now just to find the balls. Do you think golf balls would work?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I am knitting booties and socks and with all the talk about the star /daisy stitch decided knit a pair of Mary janes using the stitch only trouble is I will now have to knit a little dress now to go with them
> Sonja


 :thumbup: It will be a lovely set. Can't wait.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> http://www.fmnetnews.com/fibro-basics/diagnosis
> Julie above good site on FM info. It shows 18 tender points on body which if tender indicate FM.


Thanks for that Joy, I suspect it could be, won't be seeing the doctor for a week or two- but I know he was alerted to something on the last consult.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, so sorry for fires. Agree with Bonnie on how to make kids responsible for their actions.


~~~Actually, additionally, I think they should be sent to work where people's homes have been lost....make a connection with people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am knitting booties and socks and with all the talk about the star /daisy stitch decided knit a pair of Mary janes using the stitch only trouble is I will now have to knit a little dress now to go with them
> Sonja


They are so lovely! It is hard to remember what a new knitter you are!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope things are looking brighter for you now, dear Julie.
> I always start my day with Bible reading and prayer. It always seems to set the tone for my day. And it reminds me that no matter my difficulties, there is still much to be thankful for.
> Your calendar sounds very lovely. I'm sure you'll enjoy it throughout the year.
> Hugs, dear friend,
> Junek


Thanks, dear June- I need a bit more discipline - my day's start at present is pills at 6, KP, and an ersatz coffee, walk the dog, and then Bible reading and probably some breakfast- that sometimes happens really early. And the little dog needs to go out now.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am knitting booties and socks and with all the talk about the star /daisy stitch decided knit a pair of Mary janes using the stitch only trouble is I will now have to knit a little dress now to go with them
> Sonja


So sweet!!! I think the stars in white are just perfect.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is nicer than the old area- although still mostly rental properties- a little uphill one gets into some very well looked after properties- some old some quite new. Definitely the better side of town. and well away from any risk of Tsunami! I had sort of gathered things were flat , June from your sister's images!


Yes, the pictures do tell the tale,don't they? A friend had given her and her DH tickets to a bull riding event so they attended that on Saturday with friends. Her DH has much a grand sense of humor...I'll post some pictures later.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: It will be a lovely set. Can't wait.


Thank you I'm thinking a little sleeveless dress and doing the daisy stitch on the bodice and maybe round the hemline 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For me it is water off the proverbial duck's back!


And that's the way I feel about all sports!! 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> I thought it was 'feats in socks' but it now seems to be 'penguins on socks'
> 
> :shock:


LOL!! Good one!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Caren like the watermelon idea and I really like your shade of purple yarn
> Sonja


Thank you very much. I am going to try the watermelon in the summer. The purple has been out for about a year, I keep hoping it will stay around a while yet. I want to make a hat and scarf to go with the gloves, might just break down and buy enough so I have it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are so lovely! It is hard to remember what a new knitter you are!


Thank you Julie . It's been over a year now since I starting learning to knit . I've definitely got the bug . Can't imagine not knitting now 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> So sweet!!! I think the stars in white are just perfect.


Thank you


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Have been MIA for awhile. Have been busy with details of life which needed taking care of. Haven't read much of this week's tea party but will settle down later this afternoon to see what everyone has been up to. Was away this weekend so need to get busy and see what I have missed on my emails as well as here. Back later.


I've missed you and hoped you were just busy and not sick. So I'm glad to see you're back!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, for all of my sewing and cooking, I still have not mastered fractions. When we were supposed to learn those in grade 6, I had a male teacher who would rather go out at recess and play ball with the boys, than stay in and help me figure them out. Instead, he had one of the girls in class that understood it, stay in with me to help me. Then told my mom that I refused to stay in for help. What he didn't know, was that she lived up the road from me and her parents were friends with mine! Mom got me a tutor that was a math teacher in the jr. high school I would be attending the next year, and he was a huge help. Unfortunately for me, he left teaching and went into real estate sales, so I didn't have him the next year to reinforce what he had taught me while tutoring me.


Your teacher sounds like the one my youngest daughter had. He was her teacher when she was supposed to be learning fractions and figuring out money. His mother was on the school board is the only reason he had and kept the job.
I taught her fractions and decimals, etc. myself so I know she hasn't had a problem as an adult.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonya, love the way you take a stitch you like and adapt it into another project.
Marilyn, happy anniversary.
Maya and I had our walk. Hoping to go to the pool later. Also hoping the new heater has warmed water to nice level. Trying to mitigate sleep problems with more exercise and water therapy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> A long post just went to never-never land. I guess it was not important. It is a gray rainy day but we need the rain so badly that it is a shame to fuss. I have no plans to go out today so what is a little rain.
> Today is our 46th Anniversary. At our wedding, our fathers were taking bets on how long it would last. Well, 46 years and counting. We aren't going to celebrate much but be thankful, There have been a few bumps in the road but we got through the tough times. My goal is to make 50 years.
> I need to get the day rolling. Have a great day everyone and happy knitting. Remember that happiness is largely a matter of choice.


And a very happy anniversary. Unfortunately, my DH died before we celebrated more than 31 years. I've been widowed almost as long as I was married.
Hope it's a great day for you no matter how you celebrate!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are also a series of books by Dana Stabenow that are set in Aaska & are quite good, I've read 2 or 3 but there are alot more.
> 
> BTW, I'm reading a book called 19 Minutes by Jodi Piccoult, it's about a school shooting, very good book, like all I've read by this author, sure makes you think.


I've read most of Stabenow's books and a couple by Picoult but not 19 Min. Will have to look it up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, the pictures do tell the tale,don't they? A friend had given her and her DH tickets to a bull riding event so they attended that on Saturday with friends. Her DH has much a grand sense of humor...I'll post some pictures later.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And that's the way I feel about all sports!!
> Junek


I think my eyesight was one of the reasons I was never good at sports- also just not into pain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . It's been over a year now since I starting learning to knit . I've definitely got the bug . Can't imagine not knitting now
> Sonja


That's exactly what I mean- only just over a year!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonya, love the way you take a stitch you like and adapt it into another project.
> Marilyn, happy anniversary.
> Maya and I had our walk. Hoping to go to the pool later. Also hoping the new heater has warmed water to nice level. Trying to mitigate sleep problems with more exercise and water therapy.


Thank you . I like changing the stitches especially if the pattern is plain . Have you just started having sleep problems ? 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am knitting booties and socks and with all the talk about the star /daisy stitch decided knit a pair of Mary janes using the stitch only trouble is I will now have to knit a little dress now to go with them
> Sonja


I love those, very pretty!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I love those, very pretty!
> Junek


Thank you june


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> A long post just went to never-never land. I guess it was not important. It is a gray rainy day but we need the rain so badly that it is a shame to fuss. I have no plans to go out today so what is a little rain.
> Today is our 46th Anniversary. At our wedding, our fathers were taking bets on how long it would last. Well, 46 years and counting. We aren't going to celebrate much but be thankful, There have been a few bumps in the road but we got through the tough times. My goal is to make 50 years.
> I need to get the day rolling. Have a great day everyone and happy knitting. Remember that happiness is largely a matter of choice.


Congratulations!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, dear June- I need a bit more discipline - my day's start at present is pills at 6, KP, and an ersatz coffee, walk the dog, and then Bible reading and probably some breakfast- that sometimes happens really early. And the little dog needs to go out now.


Well, I don't have the dog walking to do. Mine is breakfast, meds, and then the Bible reading and prayer which frequently turns into meditation, too. My dressing for the day can wait since I don't have the dog walking duties. And after going all night, I'm sure poor Ringo might be dancing with his little legs crossed to go out and take care of business!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think my eyesight was one of the reasons I was never good at sports- also just not into pain.


I was never coordinated enough for any kind of sports not even jump rope!! And, no, I'm not a fan of pain either!!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am knitting booties and socks and with all the talk about the star /daisy stitch decided knit a pair of Mary janes using the stitch only trouble is I will now have to knit a little dress now to go with them
> Sonja


So pretty!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> England have just been knocked out the WOrld Cup in another very close match! They can't make it to the finals from here.


Yes, total humiliation! I have heard all sorts of excuses offered, but basically, they are not a very good team, at least not for this sort of match. I am going to be rooting for NZ for the rest of the tournament, but shall not be unhappy whoever wins.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The actual service is one hour, but we have classes as well to fill the other two hours. A long time ago it was spread through the week, but then there were oil crises and such and it was consolidated to Sundays.
> Goodness I remember loving tinker toys, haven't seen it for years!


I found them at Costco a few years ago, gave them to my nephew for Christmas, when he outgrew them my sister gave them to me for the GKs to play with, they spend hours with them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those turned out so cute.


Swedenme said:


> I am knitting booties and socks and with all the talk about the star /daisy stitch decided knit a pair of Mary janes using the stitch only trouble is I will now have to knit a little dress now to go with them
> Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . It's been over a year now since I starting learning to knit . I've definitely got the bug . Can't imagine not knitting now
> Sonja


You certainly do amazing work for someone so new to knitting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So pretty!


Thank you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely yarn. Cool watermelon kabobs and treats...funny 120 degrees...


Thanks I had started gloves with the purple but didn't like the way they were turning out. Frogged the whole thing started again, I like the smaller size needles better. The glove seems to fit better. My friend sent me the 120 degrees thought I'd like it seems how I am always cooking.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those turned out so cute.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Railyn said:


> A long post just went to never-never land. I guess it was not important. It is a gray rainy day but we need the rain so badly that it is a shame to fuss. I have no plans to go out today so what is a little rain.
> Today is our 46th Anniversary. At our wedding, our fathers were taking bets on how long it would last. Well, 46 years and counting. We aren't going to celebrate much but be thankful, There have been a few bumps in the road but we got through the tough times. My goal is to make 50 years.
> I need to get the day rolling. Have a great day everyone and happy knitting. Remember that happiness is largely a matter of choice.


Congratulations! We are at 46 years, 47 this September. As you say, plenty of bumps in the road, plenty of tough times, but I suppose what it comes down to is, neither of us has ever thought the grass was likelier to be any greener elsewhere! Have a good day! :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

martina said:


> Well in football (soccer) it is usually the manager who gets the blame, after all he is the one with the job and large salary .


Yes, just what I was thinking. Our local team (Peterborough United) recently sacked its manager, and since then, they have been doing quite well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You certainly do amazing work for someone so new to knitting.


Thank you . It took me a while to stop knitting practise squares with different stitches( knit enough to make 5 large afghans and 4floor cushions😳 ) and actually knit something from a pattern, but now I'll try most patterns 
Sonja


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I was never coordinated enough for any kind of sports not even jump rope!! And, no, I'm not a fan of pain either!!
> Junek


That sounds like me - poor coordination, and no wish for unnecessary pain!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, so sorry for fires. Agree with Bonnie on how to make kids responsible for their actions.


I agree, too, Sonja! Sounds like a terrible amount of damage.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am knitting booties and socks and with all the talk about the star /daisy stitch decided knit a pair of Mary janes using the stitch only trouble is I will now have to knit a little dress now to go with them
> Sonja


Those turned out really well and are very cute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Well, I don't have the dog walking to do. Mine is breakfast, meds, and then the Bible reading and prayer which frequently turns into meditation, too. My dressing for the day can wait since I don't have the dog walking duties. And after going all night, I'm sure poor Ringo might be dancing with his little legs crossed to go out and take care of business!!
> Junek


He does start to whimper a little if I am running late!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I was never coordinated enough for any kind of sports not even jump rope!! And, no, I'm not a fan of pain either!!
> Junek


I don't think my hand -eye coordination is anything to write home about either ! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I found them at Costco a few years ago, gave them to my nephew for Christmas, when he outgrew them my sister gave them to me for the GKs to play with, they spend hours with them.


Costco is one of those companies never seen here! They(tinker toys) are the wooden ones that you push together, aren't they?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I had a session this afternoon at the GP's surgery, with the practice nurse, working on ways to bring my cholesterol level down. Apparently, it is not so much that my 'bad' cholesterol is high (although it has risen in the past few months) as that the good stuff is way too low! Diet is, it seems, the way with the bad stuff, but exercise is required to improve the levels for the good stuff. I know I can improve on the diet front. The only exercise I am realistically going to take is walking. I have put forward the suggestion that we need to get a dog. So far, there has been no response, but I don't intend to let the idea drop! At least with Spring and Summer ahead of us, it will be easier to eat better and to get more active, both walking and gardening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I had a session this afternoon at the GP's surgery, with the practice nurse, working on ways to bring my cholesterol level down. Apparently, it is not so much that my 'bad' cholesterol is high (although it has risen in the past few months) as that the good stuff is way too low! Diet is, it seems, the way with the bad stuff, but exercise is required to improve the levels for the good stuff. I know I can improve on the diet front. The only exercise I am realistically going to take is walking. I have put forward the suggestion that we need to get a dog. So far, there has been no response, but I don't intend to let the idea drop! At least with Spring and Summer ahead of us, it will be easier to eat better and to get more active, both walking and gardening.


I'd definitely be voting for you to have a dog, to encourage you out!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd definitely be voting for you to have a dog, to encourage you out!


Thanks, Julie! If it comes to a vote, I will have the daughters on side - they have been wanting us to have another dog for several years! I would feel much happier, and more committed, about daily walks, if I was guaranteed a companion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks, Julie! If it comes to a vote, I will have the daughters on side - they have been wanting us to have another dog for several years! I would feel much happier, and more committed, about daily walks, if I was guaranteed a companion.


It makes all the difference! Much greater incentive!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree, too, Sonja! Sounds like a terrible amount of damage.


Lots of damage and the hills are on fire again pictures from news


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Those turned out really well and are very cute!


Thank you .I think I might try some other stitches see what they turn out like
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the pictures. They make me want to travel. The sunrise was gorgeous. Your area is so different from where I am.


I'm pleased to show off our islands! I have just watched a Nature programme which had a 5 minute segment about our Alderney Blonde Hedgehogs. If you can get BBCiPlayer on your computer , and if it will allow you to see it in US, look for The Nature of Britain: 1. Island. The hedgehog segment starts at 39.15min but the whole thing is interesting. I imagine you can just google it. The presenter is Alan Titchmarsh, who used to just present gardening programmes but now writes rather silly novels and is presenting all sorts on TV, but is fairly interesting to listen to.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW...those are gorgeous.


Yesterday they are, aren't they? (Darowil's solid colour patterned socks)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Railyn said:


> A long post just went to never-never land. I guess it was not important. It is a gray rainy day but we need the rain so badly that it is a shame to fuss. I have no plans to go out today so what is a little rain.
> Today is our 46th Anniversary. At our wedding, our fathers were taking bets on how long it would last. Well, 46 years and counting. We aren't going to celebrate much but be thankful, There have been a few bumps in the road but we got through the tough times. My goal is to make 50 years.
> I need to get the day rolling. Have a great day everyone and happy knitting. Remember that happiness is largely a matter of choice.


Many congratulations on your Anniversary, make the most of having one another there!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What a beautiful spot! Waking up to that every morning....lucky you! The walk down wouldn't be too bad....but coming home...carrying bags! I'm for the car!


It's amazing that I actually enjoy living in a town, as I'm very much a country girl at heart, but this is a special situation. BTW, taking the car is just not practical as although the main road passes through the town along the harbour (ie at the bottom of the hill) and you can easily drive right up to our front door to drop off shopping, you have to find a parking space in town which involves quite long walks through the traffic, and lots of clock watching as its all time limited! In the end it's just easier to go on foot and take your licks on the way back.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I am knitting booties and socks and with all the talk about the star /daisy stitch decided knit a pair of Mary janes using the stitch only trouble is I will now have to knit a little dress now to go with them
> Sonja


Oooh, so pretty!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I was never coordinated enough for any kind of sports not even jump rope!! And, no, I'm not a fan of pain either!!
> Junek


Me neither! When we had to play hockey at school I would run away from the ball as I hated getting my ankles whacked as others tried to hit the ball.....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

As a last resort, you might be able to walk a dog for someone else.



Kathleendoris said:


> I had a session this afternoon at the GP's surgery, with the practice nurse, working on ways to bring my cholesterol level down. Apparently, it is not so much that my 'bad' cholesterol is high (although it has risen in the past few months) as that the good stuff is way too low! Diet is, it seems, the way with the bad stuff, but exercise is required to improve the levels for the good stuff. I know I can improve on the diet front. The only exercise I am realistically going to take is walking. I have put forward the suggestion that we need to get a dog. So far, there has been no response, but I don't intend to let the idea drop! At least with Spring and Summer ahead of us, it will be easier to eat better and to get more active, both walking and gardening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of damage and the hills are on fire again pictures from news


That has burnt an awfully long way- I do hope they can stop the young men from doing it.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> Me neither! When we had to play hockey at school I would run away from the ball as I hated getting my ankles whacked as others tried to hit the ball.....


Ouch! I think I can still feel the place on my shin bone where I took a particularly viscous whack, over half a century ago! Probably all in my mind, but I still feel the pain! On the other hand, my daughter and her husband both play hockey every Saturday from September to March. That is how they first met! I think they are both old enough now to know better, but at least while they are playing, we get 'quality time' with the two youngest grandsons!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> And that's the way I feel about all sports!!
> Junek


Can I join in :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I was never coordinated enough for any kind of sports not even jump rope!! And, no, I'm not a fan of pain either!!
> Junek


Right there with you but then add poor eyesight. Didn't get glasses until 16 and went straight to bi-focals.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of damage and the hills are on fire again pictures from news


I am so sorry it has happened again. Such a tragedy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of damage and the hills are on fire again pictures from news


That looks bad and that's awful that the hills are burning again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Costco is one of those companies never seen here! They(tinker toys) are the wooden ones that you push together, aren't they?


Yes, we had them when we were kids, I tried to find them when my boys were young but couldn't. I'm glad they are available again.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was thinking of using the one for the mystery but yesterday was looking through a book and saw it listed as a star stitch (at least it appeared the same to me). Anyway, I started another afghan as a gift using a totally different pattern. Pattern is a freebe called Textured Weekend Throw. Very mindless knitting which I needed right now.


~~~Is this from Universal? I found a pattern from them. I like it! Looks like it would go quickly.....nice!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been watching the news and apparently as the firefighters were putting one fire out the youths were laughing at them and starting another one
> Sonja


~~~Sick! Sure hope they catch these kids.....and if they are minors, haul those parents in!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> A long post just went to never-never land. I guess it was not important. It is a gray rainy day but we need the rain so badly that it is a shame to fuss. I have no plans to go out today so what is a little rain.
> Today is our 46th Anniversary. At our wedding, our fathers were taking bets on how long it would last. Well, 46 years and counting. We aren't going to celebrate much but be thankful, There have been a few bumps in the road but we got through the tough times. My goal is to make 50 years.
> I need to get the day rolling. Have a great day everyone and happy knitting. Remember that happiness is largely a matter of choice.


~~~Hearty hearty congrats!!! I'm sure with your positive attutude you will reach 50...and waaaay beyond! Did you ever find out what the fathers bet? I think you should collect from both!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Oooh, so pretty!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That has burnt an awfully long way- I do hope they can stop the young men from doing it.


The pictures were bad enough this morning after Sundays fire. Don't even want to see pictures after this second fire . It's the poor wildlife that suffers 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am knitting booties and socks and with all the talk about the star /daisy stitch decided knit a pair of Mary janes using the stitch only trouble is I will now have to knit a little dress now to go with them
> Sonja


Very pretty!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, no, I have had insomnia for years. I was diagnosed with FM in the late '90's. Part of FM is you have trouble getting to sleep and staying asleep. So you wake up unrested and feeling like an 18 wheeler truck ran over you. When symptoms intensify it is called a flare. Change of seasons, change in barometric pressure, stress can cause flares. As I don't want to live on pain meds or sleeping pills have found ways to live better with diet, meditation and exercise. Have found warm pool exercise (82 degrees) helps me sleep better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I did....and I have saved it to my bookmarks. Thanks. Now just to find the balls. Do you think golf balls would work?


They probably would, but would be much harder, so be very careful not to put any pressure on them, or it might make your hands worse instead of better. Maybe a tennis ball? Even tho bigger, they would be softer. And you could roll them under your feet too. I got my bouncy balls at Dollar Tree. I even have one in my purse to use when I am not at home, and one in my knitting bag!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Sick! Sure hope they catch these kids.....and if they are minors, haul those parents in!


I agree , these boys must be going home with the smell of fire in there clothes and the fires are all over the local news so the parents must know 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you Tammi


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Your teacher sounds like the one my youngest daughter had. He was her teacher when she was supposed to be learning fractions and figuring out money. His mother was on the school board is the only reason he had and kept the job.
> I taught her fractions and decimals, etc. myself so I know she hasn't had a problem as an adult.
> Junek


Dad tried and tried to get the fractions thru my head. It didn't work, so we got a tutor. I can count $ without any problem, as long as I don't have any distraction! But then, that is for anything I do, don't distract me! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, no, I have had insomnia for years. I was diagnosed with FM in the late '90's. Part of FM is you have trouble getting to sleep and staying asleep. So you wake up unrested and feeling like an 18 wheeler truck ran over you. When symptoms intensify it is called a flare. Change of seasons, change in barometric pressure, stress can cause flares. As I don't want to live on pain meds or sleeping pills have found ways to live better with diet, meditation and exercise. Have found warm pool exercise (82 degrees) helps me sleep better.


I am glad you have found a way of dealing with your FM I hope it works for a long time to come . I am a very bad sleeper my self always have been and that's bad enough but to be in pain too must make night times unbearable 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of damage and the hills are on fire again pictures from news


Do you think the boys are starting more? Or is it likely to be hot spots that are flaming up again? Those boys need a major life lesson!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be enjoying them, just have to get the TV and the DVD player connected to the power supply.
> 
> Yes it is the neighbourhood- I walk up the gentle slope of the driveway and there it all is.


~~~A really nice looking neighborhood! Pretty walks in store for you & Ringo. Enjoy...hope the trash issues gets cleaned up. That is a health issue...maybe the health dept. should be notified?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be enjoying them, just have to get the TV and the DVD player connected to the power supply.
> 
> Yes it is the neighbourhood- I walk up the gentle slope of the driveway and there it all is.


~~~A really nice looking neighborhood! Pretty walks in store for you & Ringo. Enjoy...hope the trash issues gets cleaned up. That is a health issue...maybe the health dept. should be notified?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks I had started gloves with the purple but didn't like the way they were turning out. Frogged the whole thing started again, I like the smaller size needles better. The glove seems to fit better. My friend sent me the 120 degrees thought I'd like it seems how I am always cooking.


That was a good one!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme wrote:
I am knitting booties and socks and with all the talk about the star /daisy stitch decided knit a pair of Mary janes using the stitch only trouble is I will now have to knit a little dress now to go with them 
Sonja



Miss Pam said:


> Those turned out really well and are very cute!


~~~Absolutely cute! Love that you can adapt your knitting. That's a skill! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That sounds like me - poor coordination, and no wish for unnecessary pain!


I did learn to ride a bicycle but almost killed myself in the process. I don't think any part of my body didn't have a bruise or a scrape!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He does start to whimper a little if I am running late!


I can imagine...poor boy!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you think the boys are starting more? Or is it likely to be hot spots that are flaming up again? Those boys need a major life lesson!


The news said that someone had restarted


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> They probably would, but would be much harder, so be very careful not to put any pressure on them, or it might make your hands worse instead of better. Maybe a tennis ball? Even tho bigger, they would be softer. And you could roll them under your feet too. I got my bouncy balls at Dollar Tree. I even have one in my purse to use when I am not at home, and one in my knitting bag!


I couldn't remember the size when I got the $ Tree but found a pkg of 5 that I got and they seem to be a good size, maybe a bit larger than a quarter. But I had to really look to find them, not a lot of selection.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of damage and the hills are on fire again pictures from news


How terrible!!! I do hope the culprits are caught and get what they deserve rather than a slap on the wrist!!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> Swedenme wrote:
> I am knitting booties and socks and with all the talk about the star /daisy stitch decided knit a pair of Mary janes using the stitch only trouble is I will now have to knit a little dress now to go with them
> Sonja
> 
> ~~~Absolutely cute! Love that you can adapt your knitting. That's a skill! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you very much


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Costco is one of those companies never seen here! They(tinker toys) are the wooden ones that you push together, aren't they?


~~~I'm sorry you don't have CostCos. One of our favorite stores....only problem is that you mostly need to buy in bulk....more than you might generally use. But, good deals on things that you can buy in bulk...napkins, eggs, bathroom tissue, carrots, etc. Lots of things can be frozen....storage space is a necessity!

Tinker toys are the original concept of Legos. Lots of little parts that can be put together in a myriad of ways...however your imagination flows! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, we had them when we were kids, I tried to find them when my boys were young but couldn't. I'm glad they are available again.


I seem to remember they came in a big tube, and had a sort of wheel that you could push the 'spokes' into. Good building toy but not as fiddly as Meccano.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The pictures were bad enough this morning after Sundays fire. Don't even want to see pictures after this second fire . It's the poor wildlife that suffers
> Sonja


Of course because of the loss of habitat.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Can I join in :thumbup: :thumbup:


We'll form a "we could care less about sports" club!! But I know a lot of people are really into various sports!
We're well into basketball season here. It seems to last, at least on tv, from Dec until June. I wouldn't care but sometimes my few favorite programs are preempted! And that does tick me off.

Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, no, I have had insomnia for years. I was diagnosed with FM in the late '90's. Part of FM is you have trouble getting to sleep and staying asleep. So you wake up unrested and feeling like an 18 wheeler truck ran over you. When symptoms intensify it is called a flare. Change of seasons, change in barometric pressure, stress can cause flares. As I don't want to live on pain meds or sleeping pills have found ways to live better with diet, meditation and exercise. Have found warm pool exercise (82 degrees) helps me sleep better.


I would be interested to know more. Perhaps you could PM me?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of damage and the hills are on fire again pictures from news


~~~SO distressing....at least I do not see buildings in the scene. Prayers for the authorities to stop these criminals!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~A really nice looking neighborhood! Pretty walks in store for you & Ringo. Enjoy...hope the trash issues gets cleaned up. That is a health issue...maybe the health dept. should be notified?


It possibly is partly the way the wind blows, and that when it has rained, it all drains towards my grass.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Right there with you but then add poor eyesight. Didn't get glasses until 16 and went straight to bi-focals.


I got mine in 5th grade..another reason not to be interested. I was almost blind without them!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, we had them when we were kids, I tried to find them when my boys were young but couldn't. I'm glad they are available again.


I'll bet there are some on eBay!!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> It's amazing that I actually enjoy living in a town, as I'm very much a country girl at heart, but this is a special situation. BTW, taking the car is just not practical as although the main road passes through the town along the harbour (ie at the bottom of the hill) and you can easily drive right up to our front door to drop off shopping, you have to find a parking space in town which involves quite long walks through the traffic, and lots of clock watching as its all time limited! In the end it's just easier to go on foot and take your licks on the way back.


~~~How 'bout a scooter??


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry - I am just now getting online - spent most of the day at the fifth stitch with ellen. worked all afternoon on my sock - a couple of more inches and I will be ready for the heel - that should be interesting.

49° today - tomorrow the low 50's - I can handle that.

just had my dinner - now I am sleepy. lol --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I can imagine...poor boy!
> Junek


He is a very good boy, sleeps a lot, unless there is a suspicion of a cat, but like Gwen's Sydney very protective of me. I wonder what dogs dream of? I am sure they do when you see their muscles twitching, and they sort of snuffle in their sleep.
Another hot day, and I am very tired, a bit head achey sorry to grumble. I am going to try and get some more knitting done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> We'll form a "we could care less about sports" club!! But I know a lot of people are really into various sports!
> We're well into basketball season here. It seems to last, at least on tv, from Dec until June. I wouldn't care but sometimes my few favorite programs are preempted! And that does tick me off.
> 
> Junek


My family consists of 4sports fanatics and me . Sport is on the tv on the lap tops on the phones in there conversations , they all support different football / soccer teams . It's surprising how much I know about different sports just by sitting in the living room and minding my own business it just sinks in I can't stop it 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm sorry you don't have CostCos. One of our favorite stores....only problem is that you mostly need to buy in bulk....more than you might generally use. But, good deals on things that you can buy in bulk...napkins, eggs, bathroom tissue, carrots, etc. Lots of things can be frozen....storage space is a necessity!
> 
> Tinker toys are the original concept of Legos. Lots of little parts that can be put together in a myriad of ways...however your imagination flows! :thumbup:


I was thinking that might be the case.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> We'll form a "we could care less about sports" club!! But I know a lot of people are really into various sports!
> We're well into basketball season here. It seems to last, at least on tv, from Dec until June. I wouldn't care but sometimes my few favorite programs are preempted! And that does tick me off.
> 
> Junek


YES-- makes me so mad! Then they may (or may not) run the show later in the early morning and I miss it!!! Boo-- hiss.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The pictures were bad enough this morning after Sundays fire. Don't even want to see pictures after this second fire . It's the poor wildlife that suffers
> Sonja


~~~Yes wildlife suffers, but all of us are tied together in an ecosystem....there are all kinds of repercussions....land erosion could become an issue....the living roots that hold the earth together are now weakened.....no plants for bees (citical to pollination)...oh, there are SO many facets of problems to consider. Those kids need some serious re-education!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Mary, I sincerely hope it won't be too many more weeks until you can drive to work with ice/snow free roads. I wish I could send you some of the 70f degree weather predicted for us today.
> Hugs, dear friend, stay safe,
> Junek


We have quite a bit of snow to melt off. When the sun goes down and the temperature drops, the ice patches develop and then go away during the day. Maybe the end of the week will have us mostly without snow as it is suppose to be in the 50's on Thursday. I think I found one ice patch this morning but didn't have any problem with it. I watch for it and give myself extra time to get where I am going.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~SO distressing....at least I do not see buildings in the scene. Prayers for the authorities to stop these criminals!


No there are no buildings there just a few old ruins and moorland . Lovely heathers and pathways to help you walk/ climb to the top of the hills, beautiful scenery


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The news said that someone had restarted


Shame on them. All the poor animals, and are any homes/buildings/businesses involved?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I couldn't remember the size when I got the $ Tree but found a pkg of 5 that I got and they seem to be a good size, maybe a bit larger than a quarter. But I had to really look to find them, not a lot of selection.


I couldn't get that small. Mine are probably about the size of a golf ball, and only one in a package. I would love assorted sizes! I will keep looking. Easter is coming, and so are the spring and summer toys!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am knitting booties and socks and with all the talk about the star /daisy stitch decided knit a pair of Mary janes using the stitch only trouble is I will now have to knit a little dress now to go with them
> Sonja


They are so pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Shame on them. All the poor animals, and are any homes/buildings/businesses involved?


None no buildings up that way


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Railyn said:
> 
> 
> > Today is our 46th Anniversary. At our wedding, our fathers were taking bets on how long it would last. Well, 46 years and counting. We aren't going to celebrate much but be thankful, There have been a few bumps in the road but we got through the tough times. My goal is to make 50 years.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> They are so pretty.


Thank you


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I mostly did ok in grammar and punctuation . Now, I am sure both grammar and punctuation are not what they should be!


I am retired as an Art and English teacher. I used to be perfect with spelling but now that I don't use it often, words get fuzzy. I retired early due to a back injury at work, but knew it was time to retire when I found myself correcting notes from the office. StellaK


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry - I am just now getting online - spent most of the day at the fifth stitch with ellen. worked all afternoon on my sock - a couple of more inches and I will be ready for the heel - that should be interesting.
> 
> 49° today - tomorrow the low 50's - I can handle that.
> 
> just had my dinner - now I am sleepy. lol --- sam


I think that was the perfect way to spend your day!

I went out about 30 minutes ago and got the mail in finally. It was still 45 out! We just has a beautiful sunset. So much of our snow has melted! I want it to melt slowly, so there is no flooding, but I will be so glad when it is all gone!

I have Peach Chicken in the oven. I just turned it over and put the canned peaches and juice over it. While I did that, I put in some macaroni & cheese bites and some saurkraut balls on a baking stone. Shortly I will make some boxed stuffing mix.

I spent my day catching up here, and getting the KAP registration form mostly typed out. Hoping I can have it ready to open registration in a few days.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of damage and the hills are on fire again pictures from news


That is so terrible. The only thing I can think of is that they were under the influence of drugs to do such an awful thing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is a very good boy, sleeps a lot, unless there is a suspicion of a cat, but like Gwen's Sydney very protective of me. I wonder what dogs dream of? I am sure they do when you see their muscles twitching, and they sort of snuffle in their sleep.
> Another hot day, and I am very tired, a bit head achey sorry to grumble. I am going to try and get some more knitting done.


I think dogs dream of chasing their tails, chasing cats, and playing fetch. And of all the yummy treats!

I am sorry you have a headache today. I think the heat plays a big part in getting tired and headaches. Especially if there is a change in the weather coming. Hope the headache goes away soon. Grumble away!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Horrible! What is the matter with these kids that are doing this?


Swedenme said:


> Lots of damage and the hills are on fire again pictures from news


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Anniversary Railyn. 

Julie...Love the pictures. It is nice that you don't have to walk too far to see such beauty. Maybe the garbage will be reduced once the fence is built.

TNS...Love the landscape photos. That would be quite the walk home from the shops. It would certainly lend itself to controlled spending so not to carry home too much at one time.

Caren...Your knits are looking lovely.

Sam...So glad you are getting some knitting time in with Ellen.

Darowil...The pink sock is lovely and the model holding it seems to be in a great mood.

Tami...I am excited to see how things are coming along for KAP. 

Time for some rest so have a good day.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Railyn, congrats on the anniversary. Way to go!

Sonja, those fires are awful; hope they nail the perps. What a waste and I do feel for the wildlife. The smoke must be bad for anyone with any type breathing difficulty. We are about to enter the spring burn time for the grassland that surrounds our town-- an awful time for many.

spent most of the afternoon trying to set up on line banking and bill paying. Frustrated. It wouldn't let me get all the way through for some reason. Love my computer but once in a while---


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't you in summer now - wouldn't autumn come next? --- sam



darowil said:


> We need to wait nearly a year for our first day of autumn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are also a series of books by Dana Stabenow that are set in Aaska & are quite good, I've read 2 or 3 but there are alot more.
> 
> BTW, I'm reading a book called 19 Minutes by Jodi Piccoult, it's about a school shooting, very good book, like all I've read by this author, sure makes you think.


Jodi Picoult has a great ability to write very readable books but which really do get you thinking about issues doesn't she? Most people adressing the issues she does would be hard reading but not her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> aren't you in summer now - wouldn't autumn come next? --- sam


No Sam we have been in autumn for 10 days- which is why we need to wait almost a year for the first day of autumn !


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: you look perfect, cozy and carefree!
> Southern Gal, good to see you here, and healing wishes for your dad.
> 
> The flourless orange cake sounds so good, will try it out this week I think.
> ...


Doesn't look cars would do too well there! Looks like the type of place I would love.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that makes me want to live there more than ever - just beautiful. --- sam



TNS said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: you look perfect, cozy and carefree!
> Southern Gal, good to see you here, and healing wishes for your dad.
> 
> The flourless orange cake sounds so good, will try it out this week I think.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what about coming in august and making your first stop defiance for the kop? --- sam



nicho said:


> Sounds like Ringo is settling in well. Hopefully, he will learn to co-exist with the Silkie neighbour for everyone's sake. I'll read on to see if the plumber has fixed your laundry leak so you can use your machine. You must be sick of hand washing! Glad to hear the new congregation was welcoming. Will make attending church even more pleasant and meaningful if you really feel a connection.
> 
> Still no definite plans for this year's trip to the US. I have been waiting to hear from the brother who lives in New York. He is hopeless about answering emails and even worse about taking phone calls. Soooo, we are still waiting to make a decision, but DH indicated last night that he is keen to go even if brother's house is not available for us to use. Guess I could be planning that trip after all!
> 
> I'll keep reading to see what everyone has been up to in the last 24 hours. A few pages to catch up on!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did the catch the kids and were they able to put it out? --- sam had they done that here there is a good chance they would have been in jail for a while. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The view of your hills looks a lot better than the view of the hills near us last night a group of youths were spotted setting fires and as we have had a dry winter this is what happened
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that david without a mustache? --- sam



darowil said:


> Oh using solid ones is necessary at times-if you really want a complicated pattern to show up you must have solid. Here is an example of a pair that just wouldn't work with a patterned yarn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking gloves caren - love the colors - I may get brave enough to try a pair yet. love the last picture. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 08:14. A heat wa e for sure, can almost get the shorts and tank tops out. 😁😉 woo hoo I can have the brace off for most of the day now. I. Had to promise to not lift heavy items for a while still. Knitting goes so much faster now. 👍👍 I am waiting on Seth arriving this morning before heading out and about.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we must see those socks darowil - please. --- sam



darowil said:


> I've just done a flippr for a penguin (on a sock) and spent more time untangling the yarns after. I know that if you turn certain ways it avoids it- but my brian just won't take it in. Really would help. In this case I not only had the 4 different blocks but the other end of one lot of yarn, the tail fromt he castor- and the cable of the needle! Not quite sure how I did such a good job. Anyway as most penguins have two flippers he needs another one, so now to see if I can do it a little more efficiently.
> 
> Well got that one without any tangling. Remembered to turn the right way each time. Checked the yarn each time.
> 
> So now off to bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too bad it doesn't get "it" on fire. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> They say arsonists often are getting a sexual buzz out of laying the fires.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we learned the x's tables to 12x12 and for the most part I can still rattle them off - heaven knows we repeated them often enough all through the year. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I let my calculator do it- although I do try to do basic additions and subtractions in my head- have forgotten most of the times tables, have to work those out from scratch.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> we learned the x's tables to 12x12 and for the most part I can still rattle them off - heaven knows we repeated them often enough all through the year. --- sam


That is what I did Sam. I can still do them faster than most people my sons age, too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

railyn - congrats to you and dh - 46 years - that is quite a record. --- sam



Railyn said:


> A long post just went to never-never land. I guess it was not important. It is a gray rainy day but we need the rain so badly that it is a shame to fuss. I have no plans to go out today so what is a little rain.
> Today is our 46th Anniversary. At our wedding, our fathers were taking bets on how long it would last. Well, 46 years and counting. We aren't going to celebrate much but be thankful, There have been a few bumps in the road but we got through the tough times. My goal is to make 50 years.
> I need to get the day rolling. Have a great day everyone and happy knitting. Remember that happiness is largely a matter of choice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks carol - I will have to try this for fun - I don't think it is going to be any too easy at first. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> Kansas g-ma wrote:
> I HATE videos-- I can read/understand faster/better with written. I did find written for what I think Carol was doing and copied it off.
> 
> ~~~Here are the written directions I made for my worksheet:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are very cute shoes. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I am knitting booties and socks and with all the talk about the star /daisy stitch decided knit a pair of Mary janes using the stitch only trouble is I will now have to knit a little dress now to go with them
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - they are too big and too hard. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I did....and I have saved it to my bookmarks. Thanks. Now just to find the balls. Do you think golf balls would work?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> we learned the x's tables to 12x12 and for the most part I can still rattle them off - heaven knows we repeated them often enough all through the year. --- sam


Me too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

TNS said:


> Me neither! When we had to play hockey at school I would run away from the ball as I hated getting my ankles whacked as others tried to hit the ball.....


That was one of the reasons why I learned to play goalie, Lin. It was easier on the ankles.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

especially when it is my own. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I was never coordinated enough for any kind of sports not even jump rope!! And, no, I'm not a fan of pain either!!
> Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> YES-- makes me so mad! Then they may (or may not) run the show later in the early morning and I miss it!!! Boo-- hiss.


Re:sports

My family aren't sports fans but DH is a CNN junkie, watches it through his eyelids for hours. I'm so thankful for DVR, now I can watch the shows I like later, otherwise I would miss them all(NCIS, & LA & NO,; Rizzolli & Isles( I've read Lots of the books they are based on) Bones,( also read those books)- DH doesn't watch any of those types of shows, maybe something about nature or history otherwise just news.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and how did that go over stella? --- sam



StellaK said:


> I am retired as an Art and English teacher. I used to be perfect with spelling but now that I don't use it often, words get fuzzy. I retired early due to a back injury at work, but knew it was time to retire when I found myself correcting notes from the office. StellaK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gotcha'! --- sam it is strange - even though the seasons are opposite that they don't begin and end the same.



darowil said:


> No Sam we have been in autumn for 10 days- which is why we need to wait almost a year for the first day of autumn !


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks carol - I will have to try this for fun - I don't think it is going to be any too easy at first. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my grandchildren are always amazed when I can come up with the answer than they do. --- sam



martina said:


> That is what I did Sam. I can still do them faster than most people my sons age, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think dogs dream of chasing their tails, chasing cats, and playing fetch. And of all the yummy treats!
> 
> I am sorry you have a headache today. I think the heat plays a big part in getting tired and headaches. Especially if there is a change in the weather coming. Hope the headache goes away soon. Grumble away!


I got a couple of rows done, but really just dozed my way through the last disk of Season 4 of Downton Abbey- I don't think I really missed much though, and it was good to relax.

We had one dog, a Labrador who seemed quite definitely, at the appropriate time to dream of boy dogs. It was sort of funny.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Anniversary Railyn.
> 
> Julie...Love the pictures. It is nice that you don't have to walk too far to see such beauty. Maybe the garbage will be reduced once the fence is built.
> 
> ...


It is a very real positive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> aren't you in summer now - wouldn't autumn come next? --- sam


According to our system, Sam, both for darowil and us, Autumn happened at the beginning of the month, that is why it will be so long!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> too bad it doesn't get "it" on fire. --- sam


 :XD: :twisted:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> we learned the x's tables to 12x12 and for the most part I can still rattle them off - heaven knows we repeated them often enough all through the year. --- sam


more than I can say for me!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

thewren said:


> and how did that go over stella? --- sam


Well, I did not send the corrected copy back to the principal.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Stella, too funny. A very teacher thing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> gotcha'! --- sam it is strange - even though the seasons are opposite that they don't begin and end the same.


I find that weird, I thought the equinox would be at the same time as we have them, March 21, June 21, Sept 21 & Dec 21 & the seasons divided by them.?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I find that weird, I thought the equinox would be at the same time as we have them, March 21, June 21, Sept 21 & Dec 21 & the seasons divided by them.?


The equinox is the same for us, just govt. decree I think for some reason has the times (seasons ) by the calender .

This year here the mornings are now definitely cooler, although we are still having hot afternoons (to my way of thinking) Sam would probably love the summer/autumn we have had here so far.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Folks I'm headed to bed. DH and I got quite a laugh this mornng when I finally went to bed at 4:30 and when he got up at 5...I had hurt so much over the weekend that I spent way too much time sleeping which is why the very very late night last night. Haven't knit a bit today. Dragging for sure. Stella depending on the temperment of your principal it might have been amusing if you had returned the corrected note with a grade on it too! I sure would have been tempted to do so but then I can be a real stinker at times...LOL Oh well, said I was headed to bed so good night to all. TTYL


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for your good wishes. We had a good day.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanxxxx, sam. I was not sure my mail is getting thru. STILL have PC probs, had it redone from scratch a few weeks ago and still lots of acting up.
TIme to staart thinking new, but so dislike relearning and as w. this one, bummer or did it get set up poorlyyy>

> not literate nuff fer the answer,, bets


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got a couple of rows done, but really just dozed my way through the last disk of Season 4 of Downton Abbey- I don't think I really missed much though, and it was good to relax.
> 
> We had one dog, a Labrador who seemed quite definitely, at the appropriate time to dream of boy dogs. It was sort of funny.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Re:sports
> 
> My family aren't sports fans but DH is a CNN junkie, watches it through his eyelids for hours. I'm so thankful for DVR, now I can watch the shows I like later, otherwise I would miss them all(NCIS, & LA & NO,; Rizzolli & Isles( I've read Lots of the books they are based on) Bones,( also read those books)- DH doesn't watch any of those types of shows, maybe something about nature or history otherwise just news.


At least you can record them-- when the locals pre-empt the networks to do the sports, sometimes the shows never appear, sometimes they are on much later, and there isn't always a notice about it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> more than I can say for me!


I used to be able to recite the x's tables up to 12x12. Not any more. I come the closest I can, then start adding by the number I want to multiply by. I have learned a few tricks to get to where I want to go in math. I have charts on the fridge with measurements on that I can refer to. I keep a yard stick handy for sewing math, ect.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

StellaK said:


> Well, I did not send the corrected copy back to the principal.


 :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I thought I would put out a teaser for you! Here is the itinerary for this year's KAP. I will be starting registration in the next few days. I just have a few more ends to tie up, before I can do that. 


ITINERARY/ACTIVITIES DETAILS
August 14. 2015

Registration will be from 12:00-2:00 on Friday, August 14. Please try to arrive within that time frame. Not only does this give you more time to sit and knit and visit with everyone, it also gives me the same opportunity. Of course, if there is some reason that you will not be able to arrive within that time frame, I will certainly take that into consideration, and register you when you arrive. At the time I receive your registration forms, I will email you to let you know that I have received your registration form, and include my cell phone number so you will have it in case you will be later arriving than you planned. 
Sit and Knit will be from your arrival until 4:30pm. At that time, we will go to dinner. I have not made reservations at any specific restaurant this year, to keep things simple for me. I find that everyone going to the same place, we can only visit with those seated immediately around us, so thought it would be easier for everyone to split up and go in groups to restaurants of our choice. We will have a selection of places to eat, and directions from the hotel. We will meet back at the conference room at 7pm. At 7:30, Tina Stellman from Winding Creek Alpaca and Llama Farm will be bringing selections of her yarn for us to purchase, and teaching two classes. The first will be Kumihimo, a type of embellishment to add to our knitted and crocheted items for a small fee of between $3-5. Tina will also be teaching a class on drop spindle spinning. That class fee will be $10. She will provide the materials needed for both classes. I will close the conference room at about 11 pm. 
STASH AND BOOK SWAP: This went over very well last year. Throughout the Sit and Knit, we will have our Stash & Book Swap. DIRECTIONS: Any knitting related item (accessories, yarn, books) that you DO NOT WANT ANY MORE we will put out on tables. Everyone just helps themselves. DO NOT GO OUT AND BUY SOMETHING FOR THIS!!!! If you do not have something to contribute it is OKAY! This is a way to pass along unwanted items to fellow KTPers. Alsonote that the books do not have to be about knitting. Other enjoyable books may be included. Anything NOT taken will be donated to some facility, or you must be sure to take it home with you. This will be on going until Sunday morning.


Saturday 
August 15, 2015

On Saturday, we will gather for breakfast beginning about 8-8:30 am in the hotel. From there we will go back to the conference room for more Sit and Knit, and workshops. These will be free of charge and taught by KTP members. Each of the workshops will be at different times so you can attend one, all, or none. This promises to be a great time of fellowship and learning!

PLEASE READ THE INFORMATION PROVIDED FOR EACH WORKSHOP, THEN INDICATE YOURE CHOICE(s). 

_____ Thrumming: taught by Poledra65/Kaye Jo. Time: 9:30-11:00

Poledra has chosen a mitten pattern for us that she thinks will work well with this technique. She will let us know in plenty of time what materials and homework you will need to have for the workshop. 

______ Origami Boxes: taught by Pacer/Mary Wright Time 11:30-1:00

Mary makes beautiful origami boxes and taught these boxes last year. These are not as hard as I expected them to be, and have inspired me to try my hand at more origami! Mary will provide all the paper/materials needed to make the boxes. 

_____ Turkish Bind Off: Taught by Cashmeregma/Daralene. Time: 1:30-3:00

This bind off makes a beautiful, stretchy bind off. It would be great for toe off socks, or perhaps sleeves knitted from the top to the cuff. Daralene will be contacting you to let you know what you will need for homework/supplies.

NOTE: We will NOT be taking a formal lunch break on Saturday!!!! Pacer has already offered to make her fruit and veggie trays for us to nibble. I thought, rather than everyone bringing their lunch, or leaving the Sit and Knit to go out, that I would have people volunteer on the signup sheet to bring diced ham, turkey, and hard boiled eggs and some salad dressings so that we can have a light lunch whenever we feel a bit hungry around lunch time, just as the mood strikes. A variety of lettuces will be provided. This would also make it easy for those with dietary restrictions to also have something, as we would not be making a formal salad all combined, just making our own with the selections available.

4:00-4:30 get ready to head to Sams for the cook out! Sam and his daughter Heidi, and her family, are the most wonderful, welcoming people! We will share food, grill out, and just have fun. In addition to enjoying great food, we will have our White Elephant Game. We had so much fun doing this last year!
Directions below;

White Elephant Game Directions
1.	Everyone brings a gift with a value of no more than $10. Have the gift wrapped or in an opaque bag so the contents cannot be seen.
2.	Do NOT put a name on the gift, except on the inside put who it is from.
3.	During the game we will draw for a turn to select a gift OR you can steal a gift that has already been opened. Your gift can be stolen up to 3 times. If your gift is stolen, of course you get to select another gift. Whoever gets to select the first gift will also be given the opportunity to select the last gift since otherwise they wouldnt have a chance to steal a gift. If this sounds confusing, dont worry, we will explain the directions again at the KAP. 

4:30-5:00 Arrive at Sams with your contribution to the cookout. 
NOTE: If you have contributed to lunch at the hotel, you need not contribute anything else for the cook out. Leftovers from lunch may be brought to the cookout. 

PLEASE BRING A CHAIR WITH YOU TO SAMS IF POSSIBLE. If you are traveling by plane, dont worry about a chair. I am sure there are others who would be happy to bring extra. 

NOTE: Sam will be making arrangements with Ellen at The Fifth Stitch yarn shop in Defiance to be open for us to stop in as we wish to shop, but we will not be going as a group. Ellen has a really nice, but small shop that is wonderful to visit! It just doesnt accommodate large groups at one time. Last year, we took it in shifts to go.

We will also have directions to several local wineries for those who are interested in checking those out. 


Sunday
August 16, 2015

FINAL GATHERING AND BREAKFAST: We will gather for breakfast in the hotel at 8:30-9:00. 
Please think about taking a turn and stepping up to plan next years Knit-A-Palooza. When I took on the job for this year, I told Sam and Gwen that I would only do it one year. 


I hope that you all will find something you like, and that many of you can make arrangements to come. It was so nice to meet some of you face to face last year, and get to know you. And the KTP members who taught classes really did a great job!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I used to be able to recite the x's tables up to 12x12. Not any more. I come the closest I can, then start adding by the number I want to multiply by. I have learned a few tricks to get to where I want to go in math. I have charts on the fridge with measurements on that I can refer to. I keep a yard stick handy for sewing math, ect.


That is often how I get there.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too.


And me. Loved spelling bees too so still can spell and usually
have good grammar.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is often how I get there.


 :-D At least I am not alone!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello , Dear Hearts,
We are getting all the nasty rain they predicted. It started as we were coming home from church yesterday. We were supposed to go to a fellowship supper tonight but Jim wasnt feeling well and I am really tired. I was up all night with my leg. I am at the point right now of just getting an appointment with a reputable Dr to check this vein out and see if stripping or burning it would put an end to the pain. I will call my Drs office tomorrow. I honestly would change doctors for a little bit but it is easier said than done when you are on medicare. It is really strange but when you work with Doctors and other nurses you are given exceptionally good care but once you retire its like they never knew you.
I have finished one of my socks and am on the leg of the other sock. I want to start a pair with Trekking and hope I can get my stripes to match as well as Kathy did. She matched from the inside pull on one cake and the outside of the other cake. I cannot get them to match using only the inside thread.
You all have been talking about math. My calculator is my best friend.
TAMI, My hat is off to you and M for untangling such a mess. I do untangle but my patience is really tried. Moma and Sister used to do it for me.
MELLIE, I love all your All-in-ones. Espescially love the little peach one you have started. Do you have recipients for them or are you making them for a flea market?
DENISE, So glad you had such a good weekend with friends soaking up the beauty of a beach resort.I am sorry you had to drive home in such a bad storm but glad you made it there safely. Congratulations on the kids jobs in Canada. Now you will have somewhere to visit! Thank you for the recipe for the Orange Cake. Cant wait to try it.
JULIE, So enjoyed seeing pictures of the area you are living. It is beautiful. I am so thrilled to hear that your church congregation is so welcoming.
MARY, I so worry about you with such long work hours, I pray for rest and peace in stressful situations.
CAROL, Loved the pictures of the race. I, too, remember the movie with Kate Jackson adapted from Sue Henrys boo.
DONNA, Healing prayers for your Dad. He has been through so very much.
JOSEPHINE, Traveling mercies to France. Know you will just lose your heart to that new little granddaughter.
MARTINA, Healing prayers for Vals son
(D) JOY, I am so sorry to hear you too are having trouble with insomnia. It leaves you so very tired.
SORLENNA, Glad you found your material. I hate that you are congested. Maybe a trip to the Dr? Domt do like me and wait to long.
LINDA (SPIDER), You can always come here. We will pick you up when you fall and walk this journey together.
JEANETTE, Your little definition of happiness is adorable. My mercy are you working with OO needles? Buddy looks like a good cat to lay there so still with the baby. Have fun in Nashville. I love Tennesse.
PURPLELADY, Welcome to the family.
SAM, Thanks for all the wonderful recipes.
RAILYNN, Happy 46th anniversary. We will make 48 in August. Really want to make 50.
CAREN, Good news that you are getting your brace off. Wonderful that you have warm temps. I have never had a winter be so cold and last so long. 
BONNIE, Prayers for your DGS to feel better. I, too, love Rizzoli and Isles (love Tess Gerritsens books and looking forward to getting her new one., I watch NCIS (all three) over and over. Just love them. Also love Castle and all the Cop/crime type shows.
I wish you all could see my cat sitting and watching t.v. He loves football and various other things.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> And me. Loved spelling bees too so still can spell and usually
> have good grammar.


I have difficulty remembering whether a consonant is double or single, sometimes words can look really weird. But I like to think I have a wide vocabulary- hopefully my grammar is ok!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words, Betty (Bulldog)!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have difficulty remembering whether a consonant is double or single, sometimes words can look really weird. But I like to think I have a wide vocabulary- hopefully my grammar is ok!


I will frequently write a word that I am having trouble spelling, especially if someone asks me how to spell a word. If it looks right to me (if it's a word that I know!), then I know if it right. Grammar and punctuation on the other hand, can be rather hit and miss!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I will frequently write a word that I am having trouble spelling, especially if someone asks me how to spell a word. If it looks right to me (if it's a word that I know!), then I know if it right. Grammar and punctuation on the other hand, can be rather hit and miss!


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The view of your hills looks a lot better than the view of the hills near us last night a group of youths were spotted setting fires and as we have had a dry winter this is what happened
> Sonja


Hard to understand what prompts people when they know how much damage and lossof life can result. A frequent problem ehre especially during summer. Some of our major bush fires are started by arsonists.
Mind you photos and videos of fires are stunning so I can see the pleasure in that if you don't care about property, animals or people. this does not mean you need to worry about me ever starting a fire!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 08:14. A heat wa e for sure, can almost get the shorts and tank tops out. 😁😉 woo hoo I can have the brace off for most of the day now. I. Had to promise to not lift heavy items for a while still. Knitting goes so much faster now. 👍👍 I am waiting on Seth arriving this morning before heading out and about.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> ...


Looks a good way of cooking things at 120 degrees. :-D :-D :-

What a relef it must be to have the brace off most of the time now- and to be able to knit more again as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could too- but try to be restrained in what I utter! It is really good being able to see the hills- soul food. I have not yet spoken to Nasir since the plumber has been.
> I had a really down day- missing my Fale- started the day with the intention of reading Matthew 13 , but ended up on a very long call to Lifeline- with a brilliant counselor managed a quick conversation with a friend going back many years who lives in Christchurch- whose 140 year old home has been issued a demolition order (by the Insurance Company) they have had a lot of grieving to do- but are now busy planning the new house. Evelyn is Bronwen's God Mother.
> Tried to ring a friend at Pekapeka, but I am not sure whether she is back from Norway yet. Had a call from a KP acquaintance who lives just a bit up hill from me, as it turns out, hoping she will contact me again. Spoke with a very dear friend on the Coromandel, who lost her husband more years back than I can remember- he died very young. And then to my surprise had an hour's worth of very helpful conversation with a
> Filipino lady who has just started working for Alzheimers Auckland. I was quite astounded that she gave me so much of her time.
> ...


Hope you are feeling a bit brighter now- it's wonderful that you can get the help when you need it. And that God provided so many able to talk to you when you needed it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad to hear that- are they a bit fiddly- and are they flaps or done with some colour work?


flaps using wrap and turns


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I thought it was 'feats in socks' but it now seems to be 'penguins on socks'
> 
> :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I let my calculator do it- although I do try to do basic additions and subtractions in my head- have forgotten most of the times tables, have to work those out from scratch.


I don't think I have forgotten any of the timestables I knew- but I never did manage to learn them all, they wouldn't stay in my head. But the ones that did get there were well anchored.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

After that fun withthe flippers last night I've just noticed that the other penguin had black flippers as you would expect- and this one I managed to give yellow ones to. So off a frogging I go! Never known a penguin have yellow ones before. Sitting here laughing at myself. WHich is good as need to frog a couple of inches.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi everyone. Just popping on to say PLEASE pray for me if you will. If it isn't one thing around here lately it is another. 
I went to the doc last week and am now being tested for Hashimoto's (immune system attacking the thyroid. It would explain why my cholesterol is so out of whack and I have such a large blockage at my age. I am a bit impatient for results and getting on the correct amount of thyroid meds to help get everything closer to normal.
On top of that Spring has hit with a vengeance and I am having the worst allergy attack of my life. My eyes burn and itch so bad that I am not even reading an most likely wont post much. 
Then, today, we were evacuated from our house because of a gas leak. It is within our lines so we have to get some repair work done. Until then we have no hot water and can not use our cook top. The good news is it was a scheduled check by the gas company (they come around every 3 years) and the fix could be on them. I have to call tomorrow to get the work set up.They will be installing a new meter in a better location to eliminate the failing lines. Hoping they can get to it immediately.
I really miss keeping up with you all and will be back in full force as soon as possible.
Evelyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stella - have I ever told you your avatar always makes me smile - you look like you are having such a good time. --- sam



StellaK said:


> Well, I did not send the corrected copy back to the principal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy to report your mail is coming through loud and clear bets - and so glad it does. new computers can be scary but it won't take you very long to learn your way around a new one I am sure. if I can do it anyone can. --- sam



purplelady said:


> Thanxxxx, sam. I was not sure my mail is getting thru. STILL have PC probs, had it redone from scratch a few weeks ago and still lots of acting up.
> TIme to staart thinking new, but so dislike relearning and as w. this one, bummer or did it get set up poorlyyy>
> 
> > not literate nuff fer the answer,, bets


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Kansas g-ma - is the series "bones" based on a series of books? --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> At least you can record them-- when the locals pre-empt the networks to do the sports, sometimes the shows never appear, sometimes they are on much later, and there isn't always a notice about it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You've really been getting everything at once, hope things turn around soon. You're too young to be sick! 
Hope the gas leak is sorted out quickly & not at your expense.



EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Just popping on to say PLEASE pray for me if you will. If it isn't one thing around here lately it is another.
> I went to the doc last week and am now being tested for Hashimoto's (immune system attacking the thyroid. It would explain why my cholesterol is so out of whack and I have such a large blockage at my age. I am a bit impatient for results and getting on the correct amount of thyroid meds to help get everything closer to normal.
> On top of that Spring has hit with a vengeance and I am having the worst allergy attack of my life. My eyes burn and itch so bad that I am not even reading an most likely wont post much.
> Then, today, we were evacuated from our house because of a gas leak. It is within our lines so we have to get some repair work done. Until then we have no hot water and can not use our cook top. The good news is it was a scheduled check by the gas company (they come around every 3 years) and the fix could be on them. I have to call tomorrow to get the work set up.They will be installing a new meter in a better location to eliminate the failing lines. Hoping they can get to it immediately.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> Kansas g-ma - is the series "bones" based on a series of books? --- sam


Yes, by Kathy Reichs. All those ones I've read were really good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, you wanted to see my bunnies, far from perfect but I think the GKs will be happy. Will NEVER again use the purple yarn called Baby Fringe, the pieces were 1/2 inch thick & terrible to sew together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well it took three flippers to get two black ones this time round but hopefully the saga of the flippers is finished.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well it took three flippers to get two black ones this time round but hopefully the saga of the flippers is finished.


Do we get to see pictures?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you read what you have written out loud you will be able to tell if you punctuation is correct. grammar is usually getting your noun and verb to match - everything else kind of falls in the right place - I never worry about dangling participles or infinitive phrases and try never to end a sentence with "that". at least that is how I taught it. however - unless the parents are willing to demand correct grammar - trying to teach it is a losing battle. I have learned not to correct the grandchildren - Heidi figures if you are understood how you said it does not matter. I on the other hand think a person's grammar says a lot about them it would be questionable whether I would ever hire a person with poor grammar. I think I need to get off the stump and be quiet. --- sam --- and I am the first to admit my sentence structure is something to be desired - way too many dashes.



tami_ohio said:


> I will frequently write a word that I am having trouble spelling, especially if someone asks me how to spell a word. If it looks right to me (if it's a word that I know!), then I know if it right. Grammar and punctuation on the other hand, can be rather hit and miss!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

evelyn - so sorry things are a bit bumpy right now - sending tons of healing energy to wrap you and dh in warm fuzzy healing energy. is there something you can take for your allergies? --- sam



EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Just popping on to say PLEASE pray for me if you will. If it isn't one thing around here lately it is another.
> I went to the doc last week and am now being tested for Hashimoto's (immune system attacking the thyroid. It would explain why my cholesterol is so out of whack and I have such a large blockage at my age. I am a bit impatient for results and getting on the correct amount of thyroid meds to help get everything closer to normal.
> On top of that Spring has hit with a vengeance and I am having the worst allergy attack of my life. My eyes burn and itch so bad that I am not even reading an most likely wont post much.
> Then, today, we were evacuated from our house because of a gas leak. It is within our lines so we have to get some repair work done. Until then we have no hot water and can not use our cook top. The good news is it was a scheduled check by the gas company (they come around every 3 years) and the fix could be on them. I have to call tomorrow to get the work set up.They will be installing a new meter in a better location to eliminate the failing lines. Hoping they can get to it immediately.
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Congratulations to your daughter.



Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to tell the good news. DD has been going to North Georgia College which is a small college . Today she was notified that she has been accepted to the University of Georgia and will transfer there starting this summer. She is so excited. I am proud of her. I never doubted she would be acceptd there but she kept telling me it was a lot tougher than when I attended. Anyway, she is in! She will be starting there as a junior.
> 
> I'm tired so headed to bed soon. Prayers for good health and happiness for all. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> those are very cute shoes. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Andnot only did I hear them I used some of them as well.
> My favourite was 'if you friend went and jumped in the lake would you?' I htink I changed it to jumped of a cliff- kids might like the idea of jumping in a lake.


On a hot day, jumping in a lake or billabong or river would have gone down well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The one and only time my dad smacked me was when I threw a bottle at my brother .I remember it well . He picked me up by my trouser belt one smack on my bottom and then told me to sit down and think about what I had done well a certain part of me stung and made sitting down uncomfortable which then gave me a nervous giggle which led to an early bedtime for me
> Sonja


Wish I had been smacked, instead of the alternative which ended when I was 12 after police found out why I was running away. DSF did not know when to stop with his beltings. If it had of been 1 or 2, but it wasn't. But all over now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I used to be able to recite the x's tables up to 12x12. Not any more. I come the closest I can, then start adding by the number I want to multiply by. I have learned a few tricks to get to where I want to go in math. I have charts on the fridge with measurements on that I can refer to. I keep a yard stick handy for sewing math, ect.


The 9 times table is one of the easiest as the answer goes up in order on the tens side and down in order on the units side and the answer always add up to 9 Up until 10 x 9 and then the sequence starts again 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, hope your move is soon complete & that a few others " rise up" & help with things. Sometimes it seems that you old the position of family slave! Take care.


Sure feels like that sometimes, this time, however, as we are all older and have more, it seems harder. Exhaustion and pain of abused muscles abound. I might also add, both DM and DSF have various disabilities, and while I have heart failure which is giving me stamina issues, I am most ablest for remaining work on old house.

Today was light day, due to court, and vacuum cleaner going on strike. Was only finishing the craft room today. Will finish it tomorrow, also take load of boxes with me to finish packing linen cupboard, kitchen and my bathroom (where I kept much of my soap making tools). Thursday is wall wash day, friday and saturday are carpet cleaning days along with rubbish run friday. With this schedule, should keep exhaustion at bay. When it was decided to do this move, I stated that if they wanted me to clean interior of old house, I needed more than 3 days. I have a week to go b4 handover. House will be clean, but due to some damage, done by seniors, not expecting bond back. DM put disability scooter into wall of garage, and lots of little holes in paint where stick on hooks came off (were put up with approved removable sticky strips whic, after 3 or 4 years, was well stuck) First up tomorrow is change of bed in my room from old single to newer double.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Hard to understand what prompts people when they know how much damage and lossof life can result. A frequent problem ehre especially during summer. Some of our major bush fires are started by arsonists.
> Mind you photos and videos of fires are stunning so I can see the pleasure in that if you don't care about property, animals or people. this does not mean you need to worry about me ever starting a fire!


I did begin to wonder there glad you put me right 😜joking aside I understand what you mean 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hoping the ex is going to pull through ok. His body is going to only take SO much... 3 years ago he was in with liver failure.... all of this is due to his being alcoholic. He does still drink and (?) and clearly needs help (again) but I dont really know if he will agree to have it. He seems to believe that coz he doesnt drink as much as he used to that he will be ok. Very sad for everyone invovled.


Have an Aunt like that, last I heard, she may have cut back after her hubby died from his alcoholism.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope you are feeling a bit brighter now- it's wonderful that you can get the help when you need it. And that God provided so many able to talk to you when you needed it.


It has been a tough couple of days- probably not helped by the plumbing problems. I am a bit fanatical about my washing, and I don't like it when it is so hard going. Been a solitary day today, apart from the Phlebotomist calling in, but on Thursday I will be meeting up with someone local who is on KP- so that is something to look forward to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> flaps using wrap and turns


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> PS... (This is becoming a regular thing LOL :roll: )
> 
> And just in case we havent had enough crap lately..... Serenas father has decided to start sending her some very nasty text msgs over the last couple of days. SOOOO.... I will be "having a word" (not a nice one either) with his mum or him as soon as I get chance. I think they both had better hope that I get that chance today coz.....Boy am I in the mood to deal with them!


Keep a record of the sms's. if this escalates in any way, these can contribute to a protection order.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't think I have forgotten any of the timestables I knew- but I never did manage to learn them all, they wouldn't stay in my head. But the ones that did get there were well anchored.


 :thumbup: Not in my case!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, you wanted to see my bunnies, far from perfect but I think the GKs will be happy. Will NEVER again use the purple yarn called Baby Fringe, the pieces were 1/2 inch thick & terrible to sew together.


Your bunnies are gorgeous and the GKs will love them 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well, anyone in Daintree area, take care, apparently wild weather heading your way.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wish I had been smacked, instead of the alternative which ended when I was 12 after police found out why I was running away. DSF did not know when to stop with his beltings. If it had of been 1 or 2, but it wasn't. But all over now.


I'm so sorry to here that . It must have been a nightmare . I hope your life gets a lot better for you when you are settled in your new home. Just make sure all them teenagers do there own work 💐


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a tough couple of days- probably not helped by the plumbing problems. I am a bit fanatical about my washing, and I don't like it when it is so hard going. Been a solitary day today, apart from the Phlebotomist calling in, but on Thursday I will be meeting up with someone local who is on KP- so that is something to look forward to.


Have the plumbing problems been sorted now ? Hope you have a lovely time on Thursday Julie


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have difficulty remembering whether a consonant is double or single, sometimes words can look really weird. But I like to think I have a wide vocabulary- hopefully my grammar is ok!


Here comes the teacher in me  :lol: .....the rule for double consonants is that if it is a soft vowel sound before ( hop...hopping) then you double the letter, but if it is a hard sound (hope...hoping) you don't. However, English being what it is there are bound to be words which break the rule.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Just popping on to say PLEASE pray for me if you will. If it isn't one thing around here lately it is another.
> I went to the doc last week and am now being tested for Hashimoto's (immune system attacking the thyroid. It would explain why my cholesterol is so out of whack and I have such a large blockage at my age. I am a bit impatient for results and getting on the correct amount of thyroid meds to help get everything closer to normal.
> On top of that Spring has hit with a vengeance and I am having the worst allergy attack of my life. My eyes burn and itch so bad that I am not even reading an most likely wont post much.
> Then, today, we were evacuated from our house because of a gas leak. It is within our lines so we have to get some repair work done. Until then we have no hot water and can not use our cook top. The good news is it was a scheduled check by the gas company (they come around every 3 years) and the fix could be on them. I have to call tomorrow to get the work set up.They will be installing a new meter in a better location to eliminate the failing lines. Hoping they can get to it immediately.
> ...


What a time you are having! :thumbdown: Keeping you in my thoughts. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~And I have 104 in my head! :lol:


Thats about how many I have in my house (at least one over 30 years old)- and many more in my head as well


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~How 'bout a scooter??


I've never thought of that! The walk does me good at present, and if I need a big shop I take the car to a store further out which has plenty of parking.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Doesn't look cars would do too well there! Looks like the type of place I would love.


These are just the old back lanes in the older parts of town, we do have normal roads and lots of traffic in Guernsey. It's a much nicer place on foot and that way it's often quicker too. :lol:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> we learned the x's tables to 12x12 and for the most part I can still rattle them off - heaven knows we repeated them often enough all through the year. --- sam


So did we, chanted them all together in class. And the teacher would suddenly ask you eg. 'Six nines?' when you were doing mental maths.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Evelyn, sorry you are having a rough time with one thing after another, and wishing that it's all sorted out As Soon As Possible. Hashimoto's (and Graves') is fairly common, and once treated it settles down and most people seem to improve with the appropriate thyroid meds. DH is on these, and apart from occasional adjustments is back to normal.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, you wanted to see my bunnies, far from perfect but I think the GKs will be happy. Will NEVER again use the purple yarn called Baby Fringe, the pieces were 1/2 inch thick & terrible to sew together.


Definitely worth all the sore fingers! They look so cute and lovable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, total humiliation! I have heard all sorts of excuses offered, but basically, they are not a very good team, at least not for this sort of match. I am going to be rooting for NZ for the rest of the tournament, but shall not be unhappy whoever wins.


I don't think I need say who I'm going for- and after us Ireland- to at least get into the quarter finals.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . It took me a while to stop knitting practise squares with different stitches( knit enough to make 5 large afghans and 4floor cushions😳 ) and actually knit something from a pattern, but now I'll try most patterns
> Sonja


You're doing very well indeed for someone only knitting for a year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of damage and the hills are on fire again pictures from news


Is that from flare up or has someone set them again?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Things seem to be getting worse there! As if there wasn't enough stress going on. Praying that things settle down to some extent at least there- but most importantly that you have the strength to keep going.


I am starting to feel emotionally drained. But it will pass.....

So, today was the day they were going to start bringing ex awake to see how things are.... whether he is going to have a bleed or not. If so there really arent any procedures left to do.
However the gastric team decided to wait till tomorrow to give one more day of complete rest for the body. So things at the moment are still the same. Critical but stable. 
Anyway this afternoon I had Serena for couple of hours and my DS and GF joined in. So that was nice and fun.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It is so tough on the kids isn't it- and Sara with so many problems to deal with at the moment. And I'm sur eit must be very hard for you seeing someone who played such a central part in your life going through this.


Very hard... we were together 22 years, although a lot of them were not good. Hard to watch children and myself fight the "bottle" and now hard to see him like this... again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have skimmed through up to page 45. I am so tired I cant concentrate. Love and hugs to everyone.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> here is a lovely pair of fingerless gloves - the pattern is free - and they are in purple!!!!!! --- sam
> 
> http://us.deramores.com/erika-knight-mittens-pattern/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=08-03-15-Erika-Knight-Pattern-US


Oh what I need - another pattern for the collection - not!!!

Thanks Sam, have saved and may get to make one day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry - I am just now getting online - spent most of the day at the fifth stitch with ellen. worked all afternoon on my sock - a couple of more inches and I will be ready for the heel - that should be interesting.
> 
> 49° today - tomorrow the low 50's - I can handle that.
> 
> just had my dinner - now I am sleepy. lol --- sam


Heels really aren't hard as people say- another on socks! Sounds like a nice day


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> So did we, chanted them all together in class. And the teacher would suddenly ask you eg. 'Six nines?' when you were doing mental maths.


My dad would ask us randomly math problems at the dinner table. We all learned together, no wonder my younger brother is a math whiz. I can do math if it has to do with a receipt or money, to just do math I am not much good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I am retired as an Art and English teacher. I used to be perfect with spelling but now that I don't use it often, words get fuzzy. I retired early due to a back injury at work, but knew it was time to retire when I found myself correcting notes from the office. StellaK


I find myself doing that with the letters we get from the school (my niece is with us for 6 months).Most of the notes have some mistake in them. And I wonder if this is the standard of the work the teachers are producing what are the students going to learn- and this is one of the best schools in the state! And I don't consider myself to be strong on grammer etc or too fussy. Maybe I need to rethink?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I find myself doing that with the letters we get from the school (my niece is with us for 6 months).Most of the notes have some mistake in them. And I wonder if this is the standard of the work the teachers are producing what are the students going to learn- and this is one of the best schools in the state! And I don't consider myself to be strong on grammer etc or too fussy. Maybe I need to rethink?


When my youngest ( who isn't to keen on English ) was at school and got a letter home I made the mistake of saying out loud " considering they are always going on about your English , they should look at there own . I can see 2spelling mistakes and poor grammar " . Well you can see were this is going he took the letter back and took great delight in pointing out the mistakes . He said the detention he got was worth it 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that david without a mustache? --- sam


Yes- he shaved it all off just after his sinus surgery- and has kept it off since. He was leaking after and mucking up his beard- just wishe dhe had thought of it before hand!

And yes Pacer we were laughing with my niece who was rather intrigued by us calling Vicky "little one". I said something to DAvid about the little one and my niece had no idea who we were talking about!In fact David had just said he wondered wha tthe reaction would be if we visited her at the hospital and called her little one in front of all the other doctors. Bubby which I often used might be even more interesting!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When my youngest ( who isn't to keen on English ) was at school and got a letter home I made the mistake of saying out loud " considering they are always going on about your English , they should look at there own . I can see 2spelling mistakes and poor grammar " . Well you can see were this is going he took the letter back and took great delight in pointing out the mistakes . He said the detention he got was worth it
> Sonja


Hadn't yet learnt wisdom and discernment clearly!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we must see those socks darowil - please. --- sam


Well while I have done all the penguin knitting they are not finished, just started the second heel.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> gotcha'! --- sam it is strange - even though the seasons are opposite that they don't begin and end the same.


Really stumped when I was in England until I figured it out.
Must sy it was the right time this year by the looks of things- after a very hot February we have a March well below average already- and we have what is usually the cooler part to come still.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My family consists of 4sports fanatics and me . Sport is on the tv on the lap tops on the phones in there conversations , they all support different football / soccer teams . It's surprising how much I know about different sports just by sitting in the living room and minding my own business it just sinks in I can't stop it
> Sonja


Even if you're not actively listening, those things do sink in. My DH had no interest in sports. So I didn't have to watch or listen to it. My oldest son is into football and the youngest is only interested in drag racing. I hear a lot about racing when he visits. But since he wins so many races, it doesn't bother me. The oldest doesn't bore me with the details of the games he watches so I remain happily uninformed about them!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The equinox is the same for us, just govt. decree I think for some reason has the times (seasons ) by the calender .
> 
> This year here the mornings are now definitely cooler, although we are still having hot afternoons (to my way of thinking) Sam would probably love the summer/autumn we have had here so far.


I doubt whether anyone would complain here- mid 20s most day (occasional high 20s and one day might make 30) except that some rain would be good


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I am retired as an Art and English teacher. I used to be perfect with spelling but now that I don't use it often, words get fuzzy. I retired early due to a back injury at work, but knew it was time to retire when I found myself correcting notes from the office. StellaK


LOL!! That is too funny, Stella!! You're right though. They might not have appreciated getting those corrected notes returned to them with your red penciled corrections!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you read what you have written out loud you will be able to tell if you punctuation is correct. grammar is usually getting your noun and verb to match - everything else kind of falls in the right place - I never worry about dangling participles or infinitive phrases and try never to end a sentence with "that". at least that is how I taught it. however - unless the parents are willing to demand correct grammar - trying to teach it is a losing battle. I have learned not to correct the grandchildren - Heidi figures if you are understood how you said it does not matter. I on the other hand think a person's grammar says a lot about them it would be questionable whether I would ever hire a person with poor grammar. I think I need to get off the stump and be quiet. --- sam --- and I am the first to admit my sentence structure is something to be desired - way too many dashes.


I am with you on the grammar saying a .ot about the person. I do give the grand children a hard time though. I also give my own children a hard time seems how they were taught proper grammar. Just because I understand what the grands are saying, doesn't mean they get to use slang either. Says me as I shorten grand Holden to grands. 😁😳


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> We'll form a "we could care less about sports" club!! But I know a lot of people are really into various sports!
> We're well into basketball season here. It seems to last, at least on tv, from Dec until June. I wouldn't care but sometimes my few favorite programs are preempted! And that does tick me off.
> 
> Junek


One of the BBC'S favourites is"we are cancelling the next programme to continue with this thrilling match" :evil: :


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have the plumbing problems been sorted now ? Hope you have a lovely time on Thursday Julie


Still waiting! But feeling less despondent. I will take things quietly today (Wednesday) just try to get some of the essential hand washing done. It will be good to meet up with my new friend on Thursday, an old friend will be coming too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I used to be able to recite the x's tables up to 12x12. Not any more. I come the closest I can, then start adding by the number I want to multiply by. I have learned a few tricks to get to where I want to go in math. I have charts on the fridge with measurements on that I can refer to. I keep a yard stick handy for sewing math, ect.


I know some and from them I use sorts of ways to get the right answer- usually manage to do so but not quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here comes the teacher in me  :lol: .....the rule for double consonants is that if it is a soft vowel sound before ( hop...hopping) then you double the letter, but if it is a hard sound (hope...hoping) you don't. However, English being what it is there are bound to be words which break the rule.


I actually go more by whether it looks right.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> we learned the x's tables to 12x12 and for the most part I can still rattle them off - heaven knows we repeated them often enough all through the year. --- sam


I still remember the multiplication tables, too, Sam. I made a special effort to make sure I learned them and retained it. So much easier to just bring up the memory than digging out a calculator or pencil and paper to get the answer. Just makes life simpler!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still waiting! But feeling less despondent. I will take things quietly today (Wednesday) just try to get some of the essential hand washing done. It will be good to meet up with my new friend on Thursday, an old friend will be coming too.


Glad you are feeling less despondent and as for meeting with your new and old friends the more the merrier . Hope you have a lovely time


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, by Kathy Reichs. All those ones I've read were really good.


Have one of them on the go at the moment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Just popping on to say PLEASE pray for me if you will. If it isn't one thing around here lately it is another.
> I went to the doc last week and am now being tested for Hashimoto's (immune system attacking the thyroid. It would explain why my cholesterol is so out of whack and I have such a large blockage at my age. I am a bit impatient for results and getting on the correct amount of thyroid meds to help get everything closer to normal.
> On top of that Spring has hit with a vengeance and I am having the worst allergy attack of my life. My eyes burn and itch so bad that I am not even reading an most likely wont post much.
> Then, today, we were evacuated from our house because of a gas leak. It is within our lines so we have to get some repair work done. Until then we have no hot water and can not use our cook top. The good news is it was a scheduled check by the gas company (they come around every 3 years) and the fix could be on them. I have to call tomorrow to get the work set up.They will be installing a new meter in a better location to eliminate the failing lines. Hoping they can get to it immediately.
> ...


If this is the cause will treatment be availble that can help the cholesterol level?
Hope you can get your hayfever under control and the gas fixed soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, you wanted to see my bunnies, far from perfect but I think the GKs will be happy. Will NEVER again use the purple yarn called Baby Fringe, the pieces were 1/2 inch thick & terrible to sew together.


It might have been horrid to sew up but it made a lovely bunny.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I doubt whether anyone would complain here- mid 20s most day (occasional high 20s and one day might make 30) except that some rain would be good


But for me that is still beyond my comfort range- I am just so tired this summer.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Just popping on to say PLEASE pray for me if you will. If it isn't one thing around here lately it is another.
> I went to the doc last week and am now being tested for Hashimoto's (immune system attacking the thyroid. It would explain why my cholesterol is so out of whack and I have such a large blockage at my age. I am a bit impatient for results and getting on the correct amount of thyroid meds to help get everything closer to normal.
> On top of that Spring has hit with a vengeance and I am having the worst allergy attack of my life. My eyes burn and itch so bad that I am not even reading an most likely wont post much.
> Then, today, we were evacuated from our house because of a gas leak. It is within our lines so we have to get some repair work done. Until then we have no hot water and can not use our cook top. The good news is it was a scheduled check by the gas company (they come around every 3 years) and the fix could be on them. I have to call tomorrow to get the work set up.They will be installing a new meter in a better location to eliminate the failing lines. Hoping they can get to it immediately.
> ...


My dear Evelyn, in adding you to my prayers. And I so hope they can soon get things repaired. Hard to do much without your cooktop.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

We got some good news or at least better news than we were expecting we think. My middle son phoned up for his test results and was told there is a problem with his thyroid and he has to make an appointment to see the doctor . So the thinking is that it's not serious otherwise our doctor would have phoned us as that's what they have done before
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are feeling less despondent and as for meeting with your new and old friends the more the merrier . Hope you have a lovely time


Thanks, Sonja!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, you wanted to see my bunnies, far from perfect but I think the GKs will be happy. Will NEVER again use the purple yarn called Baby Fringe, the pieces were 1/2 inch thick & terrible to sew together.


Your bunnies are really cute! I know the GKs with love them.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sure feels like that sometimes, this time, however, as we are all older and have more, it seems harder. Exhaustion and pain of abused muscles abound. I might also add, both DM and DSF have various disabilities, and while I have heart failure which is giving me stamina issues, I am most ablest for remaining work on old house.
> 
> Today was light day, due to court, and vacuum cleaner going on strike. Was only finishing the craft room today. Will finish it tomorrow, also take load of boxes with me to finish packing linen cupboard, kitchen and my bathroom (where I kept much of my soap making tools). Thursday is wall wash day, friday and saturday are carpet cleaning days along with rubbish run friday. With this schedule, should keep exhaustion at bay. When it was decided to do this move, I stated that if they wanted me to clean interior of old house, I needed more than 3 days. I have a week to go b4 handover. House will be clean, but due to some damage, done by seniors, not expecting bond back. DM put disability scooter into wall of garage, and lots of little holes in paint where stick on hooks came off (were put up with approved removable sticky strips whic, after 3 or 4 years, was well stuck) First up tomorrow is change of bed in my room from old single to newer double.


Glad you had the sense to give yourself time to get cleaned up. Sounds like you are getting organised slowly. Hope you get things done without too much stress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got some good news or at least better news than we were expecting we think. My middle son phoned up for his test results and was told there is a problem with his thyroid and he has to make an appointment to see the doctor . So the thinking is that it's not serious otherwise our doctor would have phoned us as that's what they have done before
> Sonja


I certainly hope it proves something simple.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a tough couple of days- probably not helped by the plumbing problems. I am a bit fanatical about my washing, and I don't like it when it is so hard going. Been a solitary day today, apart from the Phlebotomist calling in, but on Thursday I will be meeting up with someone local who is on KP- so that is something to look forward to.


Hopefuly this will bemore successful than you last attempt to catch up with somone from KP nearby


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Keep a record of the sms's. if this escalates in any way, these can contribute to a protection order.


Cathy this is really good advice if you hadn't already thought of it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I certainly hope it proves something simple.


Me too should know for definite by Thursday


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you read what you have written out loud you will be able to tell if you punctuation is correct. grammar is usually getting your noun and verb to match - everything else kind of falls in the right place - I never worry about dangling participles or infinitive phrases and try never to end a sentence with "that". at least that is how I taught it. however - unless the parents are willing to demand correct grammar - trying to teach it is a losing battle. I have learned not to correct the grandchildren - Heidi figures if you are understood how you said it does not matter. I on the other hand think a person's grammar says a lot about them it would be questionable whether I would ever hire a person with poor grammar. I think I need to get off the stump and be quiet. --- sam --- and I am the first to admit my sentence structure is something to be desired - way too many dashes.


 I use a lot of dashes, too,Sam, and series of periods. But my thinking is, I'm no longer being graded on it so I really don't care. This tablet makes me sounded like a gibbering idiot a lot of times, anyway, so why bother!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wish I had been smacked, instead of the alternative which ended when I was 12 after police found out why I was running away. DSF did not know when to stop with his beltings. If it had of been 1 or 2, but it wasn't. But all over now.


He doesn't sound like a very nice person!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here comes the teacher in me  :lol: .....the rule for double consonants is that if it is a soft vowel sound before ( hop...hopping) then you double the letter, but if it is a hard sound (hope...hoping) you don't. However, English being what it is there are bound to be words which break the rule.


But even if you remember this rule you then need to remember what a soft vowel is. Is one way of saying the alpshbet hard and the other soft? the one with letters that sound like bee, sea, dee, gee, eye,jay,etc They certainly sound softer than the ones we first learnt


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hopefuly this will bemore successful than you last attempt to catch up with somone from KP nearby


Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me too should know for definite by Thursday


I will try to remember on Friday! (to keep you in thought)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have skimmed through up to page 45. I am so tired I cant concentrate. Love and hugs to everyone.


Not surprising- will be praying that tomorrow goes smoothly-whatever the final outcome might be.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have skimmed through up to page 45. I am so tired I cant concentrate. Love and hugs to everyone.


I'm keeping you in my prayers. You're having way too much stress. I'm praying for things to improve.
Hugs, dear friend
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Evelyn, hope things settle down soon.
Bonnie, very nice bunnies.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When my youngest ( who isn't to keen on English ) was at school and got a letter home I made the mistake of saying out loud " considering they are always going on about your English , they should look at there own . I can see 2spelling mistakes and poor grammar " . Well you can see were this is going he took the letter back and took great delight in pointing out the mistakes . He said the detention he got was worth it
> Sonja


LOL!! After a certain grade level, my children's spelling and grammar were better than their teacher's. Doesn't give you a lot of confidence in what they're being taught!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> One of the BBC'S favourites is"we are cancelling the next programme to continue with this thrilling match" :evil: :


But as someone who only watches sport on TV to have a thrilling match disrupted for something else is frustrating! Not so bad now that we have more stations controlled by the same group-all free to air. Even they are not on the main channel one of the others will have it. 
Those of us who love to watch cricket are very frustrated that the only World Cup matches until the finals that are free to air are the ones Australia has played in- and there have been some beauties


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, you wanted to see my bunnies, far from perfect but I think the GKs will be happy. Will NEVER again use the purple yarn called Baby Fringe, the pieces were 1/2 inch thick & terrible to sew together.


They are so cute. They will be loved :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Just popping on to say PLEASE pray for me if you will. If it isn't one thing around here lately it is another.
> I went to the doc last week and am now being tested for Hashimoto's (immune system attacking the thyroid. It would explain why my cholesterol is so out of whack and I have such a large blockage at my age. I am a bit impatient for results and getting on the correct amount of thyroid meds to help get everything closer to normal.
> On top of that Spring has hit with a vengeance and I am having the worst allergy attack of my life. My eyes burn and itch so bad that I am not even reading an most likely wont post much.
> Then, today, we were evacuated from our house because of a gas leak. It is within our lines so we have to get some repair work done. Until then we have no hot water and can not use our cook top. The good news is it was a scheduled check by the gas company (they come around every 3 years) and the fix could be on them. I have to call tomorrow to get the work set up.They will be installing a new meter in a better location to eliminate the failing lines. Hoping they can get to it immediately.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your health issues. Hope you can get the right medications to get your thyroid back to normal, along with your allergies in check. If your utilities are anything like ours, we have to sit around all day waiting for them to show up. Hopefully because it's a leak, they will be there very quick.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got some good news or at least better news than we were expecting we think. My middle son phoned up for his test results and was told there is a problem with his thyroid and he has to make an appointment to see the doctor . So the thinking is that it's not serious otherwise our doctor would have phoned us as that's what they have done before
> Sonja


That sounds positive indeed. Thyroids are usually easy to deal with.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- he shaved it all off just after his sinus surgery- and has kept it off since. He was leaking after and mucking up his beard- just wishe dhe had thought of it before hand!
> 
> And yes Pacer we were laughing with my niece who was rather intrigued by us calling Vicky "little one". I said something to DAvid about the little one and my niece had no idea who we were talking about!In fact David had just said he wondered wha tthe reaction would be if we visited her at the hospital and called her little one in front of all the other doctors. Bubby which I often used might be even more interesting!


My mum used to call my younger son "the wee one" ...even when he reached 6' 4 "!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, you wanted to see my bunnies, far from perfect but I think the GKs will be happy. Will NEVER again use the purple yarn called Baby Fringe, the pieces were 1/2 inch thick & terrible to sew together.


Too cute!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My mum used to call my younger son "the wee one" ...even when he reached 6' 4 "!


Yes well my little one while nowhere near 6'4" is taller than me and therefore her 'big' sister as well- who is shorter than me. But not taller than her father.

My little one gets the results of her exams on Thursday- hopefully she will be studying for the clinical exam in June/July after this rather than repeating the theory in February next year.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> One of the BBC'S favourites is"we are cancelling the next programme to continue with this thrilling match" :evil: :


And we wonder just who thinks it's thrilling!!
Thank goodness for the dvr on times like that. I usually have a bit saved so have something to watch. But it's still an irritant as it's always a program. I really want to see.
A couple of years ago, one of the local stations broke into a program in the first 15 minutes. A half grown bear cub had been spotted in a neighboring city. It had climbed a tree in someone's back yard. They were trying to get in position to shoot it with a tranquilizering dart. They showed over 45 minutes of absolutely nothing happening except for the idiot reporter mouthing the same gibberish over and over again. They really took the heat from viewers on their FB page. IDIOTS!!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> We got some good news or at least better news than we were expecting we think. My middle son phoned up for his test results and was told there is a problem with his thyroid and he has to make an appointment to see the doctor . So the thinking is that it's not serious otherwise our doctor would have phoned us as that's what they have done before
> Sonja


I do hope so :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now off to bed I go - or it will be tomorrow she gets her results before I get to bed. And I do have a number of things on tomorrow.
But i have caught up!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> But as someone who only watches sport on TV to have a thrilling match disrupted for something else is frustrating! Not so bad now that we have more stations controlled by the same group-all free to air. Even they are not on the main channel one of the others will have it.
> Those of us who love to watch cricket are very frustrated that the only World Cup matches until the finals that are free to air are the ones Australia has played in- and there have been some beauties


I would mind seeing it on another channel but the Beeb doesn't seem to do that very often. Hence the slight rant :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning - I don't know what the secret is, but last night I slept for 6 straight hours and then after a visit to the bathroom, slept for another 2 straight hours. I can't remember the last time I had that much sleep. I'm feeling groggy, but determined that this will be a wonderful day.

Tami -- that's more than a "teaser"!! Great job of organizing and I'm excited about helping out.

I'm praying for all who are undergoing such stressful times and keeping those who are having health issues wrapped in hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My mum used to call my younger son "the wee one" ...even when he reached 6' 4 "!


We call my youngest The little fella even though like your son he is now 6' 4" and the tallest in the house


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yes well my little one while nowhere near 6'4" is taller than me and therefore her 'big' sister as well- who is shorter than me. But not taller than her father.
> 
> My little one gets the results of her exams on Thursday- hopefully she will be studying for the clinical exam in June/July after this rather than repeating the theory in February next year.


I will keep my fingers crossed even though she more than likely doesn't need any luck 
Sonja


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just getting ready to go to work, yesterday was an awful day, not sure I even want to go today but will. Just needed to vent right now. Will check in after work. Love to all, Linda


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Just getting ready to go to work, yesterday was an awful day, not sure I even want to go today but will. Just needed to vent right now. Will check in after work. Love to all, Linda


Sorry to hear of your awful day- you know this is a good spot for venting!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Evelyn, what great news. Hope your thyroid medication is corrected quickly.

Swedenme, Great news! You and your son must be so relieved. 

Julie - happy to hear you are feeling more positive today.

Prayers for all who need them.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p28 and goodnight. will have more time tomorrow night. now have adsl wifi so much better internet.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

My mother always called my son "my bubble gum kid" even though he was six feet tall. Brings back good memories.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

TAMI--your plans sound great. Thank you for all the time and effort you've given to it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heels really aren't hard as people say- another on socks! Sounds like a nice day


I found the heel in your toe-up workshop quite easy as long as I kept counting & it turned out so nice.Much neater than the old heel with the gusset that I have always done.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Evelyn, I'm praying for a resolution to the medical issues as well as for the gas line dangers and expenses; safety for you and DH and for the folks who will be doing the line repairs and for the expenses to be on the part of the gas supplier.

God bless you both,

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got some good news or at least better news than we were expecting we think. My middle son phoned up for his test results and was told there is a problem with his thyroid and he has to make an appointment to see the doctor . So the thinking is that it's not serious otherwise our doctor would have phoned us as that's what they have done before
> Sonja


You must be so relieved! Thyroid issues can sure raise havoc with your skin, been there, done that, ended up at a dermatologist but easily fixed thank goodness. Hope that turns out to be the only problem.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

On the other hand, Sam, as I've said before someplace or another, American English is a living, changing, growing language. Some words are not necessarily appropriate for certain situations; sometimes grammar, spelling, and syntax need to be used correctly so that what you want to say actually comes across to the reader or listener conveying precisely what you intended to day.

Some times saying exactly what you mean in the nicest tone of voice and word choice allows you to put the listener or reader in a position of having to think about what you said. In thinking about what you've said, they may come to realize that they've been ''put in their place'' in the very kindest manner.

But sometimes as English teachers, we take a good long time and way to say what could have been accomplished much quicker in plain Anglo-Saxon word choices. lolol

But then we could also get punched in the mouth.

Ohio Joy



thewren said:


> if you read what you have written out loud you will be able to tell if you punctuation is correct. grammar is usually getting your noun and verb to match - everything else kind of falls in the right place - I never worry about dangling participles or infinitive phrases and try never to end a sentence with "that". at least that is how I taught it. however - unless the parents are willing to demand correct grammar - trying to teach it is a losing battle. I have learned not to correct the grandchildren - Heidi figures if you are understood how you said it does not matter. I on the other hand think a person's grammar says a lot about them it would be questionable whether I would ever hire a person with poor grammar. I think I need to get off the stump and be quiet. --- sam --- and I am the first to admit my sentence structure is something to be desired - way too many dashes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, I'm glad you have a plan to get the old house cleaned without wearing yourself out. Take care.

Margaret, fingers cross for your DD exam results

Julie, have a good visit with your friends, old & new.

Tami, it sure seems like you have the next KAP well organized, I'm sure everyone will have a great time.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The 9 times table is one of the easiest as the answer goes up in order on the tens side and down in order on the units side and the answer always add up to 9 Up until 10 x 9 and then the sequence starts again
> Sonja


I never had trouble with the times tables, but never even thought of that aspect of the 9x _, Sonja. Now if I can just commit that to memory, it will be fun to share with Tim--who never forgets what he has read or heard a few times.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

You can also do your nine times table using your fingers. It is difficult to explain but I will see if there is anything on the net.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Found it, just google nine times table trick and it is there.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I still remember the multiplication tables, too, Sam. I made a special effort to make sure I learned them and retained it. So much easier to just bring up the memory than digging out a calculator or pencil and paper to get the answer. Just makes life simpler!
> Junek


So true, June, but I have a problem with Tim who brings up specific spelling of words of many syllables or math problems involving lots of numbers while I am involved in a recipe.

Since he is very much into complex facts or details, these are what he likes to talk about while he is having a snack and I'm prepping dinner. Quite often I have to call a halt to one or the other activity to keep myself focused on his conversation or my meal-prepping.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I never had trouble with the times tables, but never even thought of that aspect of the 9x _, Sonja. Now if I can just commit that to memory, it will be fun to share with Tim--who never forgets what he has read or heard a few times.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I don't know how far it goes but it definitely goes to 9x20 . I have lots of weird facts in my head I seem to have a good memory for facts, but still can't remember what I was going to do when I get to the top of the stairs😄
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Just getting ready to go to work, yesterday was an awful day, not sure I even want to go today but will. Just needed to vent right now. Will check in after work. Love to all, Linda


Oh, Linda, I do hope today is much better...
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Just getting ready to go to work, yesterday was an awful day, not sure I even want to go today but will. Just needed to vent right now. Will check in after work. Love to all, Linda


Oh, Linda, I do hope today is much better...
Hugs,
Junek

Sorry!! Still doubling up!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't know how far it goes but it definitely goes to 9x20 . I have lots of weird facts in my head I seem to have a good memory for facts, but still can't remember what I was going to do when I get to the top of the stairs😄
> Sonja


I read recently of a scientific study about this problem, Sonja. It doesn't happen only as we get older but also to those much younger. The scientists call it an ''event boundary'' that happens when we leave a room and go into another to do whatever we intended and then can't remember what the task was. It is a real situation, apparently, and not proof of senility regardless of what our adult children think and say.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> So true, June, but I have a problem with Tim who brings up specific spelling of words of many syllables or math problems involving lots of numbers while I am involved in a recipe.
> 
> Since he is very much into complex facts or details, these are what he likes to talk about while he is having a snack and I'm prepping dinner. Quite often I have to call a halt to one or the other activity to keep myself focused on his conversation or my meal-prepping.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I can certainly understand that being a problem. Simple multiplicaton tables I have no problems with. But multiple numbers and complex problems just leave me confused. And, of course, you want him to know you're interested in his conversation. My poor mind just can't handle complex things!!
Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, you wanted to see my bunnies, far from perfect but I think the GKs will be happy. Will NEVER again use the purple yarn called Baby Fringe, the pieces were 1/2 inch thick & terrible to sew together.


So cute, Bonnie, and I especially like the purple one made with the yarn you'll never use again. Isn't that the way, though.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Found it, just google nine times table trick and it is there.


Here is a cute video for nine time table hope it works for everyone. 
Video for nine time tables trick▶ 4:43

www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBTGKiVgWcA

May 28, 2012 - Uploaded by Philippa Priddle
http://sumplace.co.uk/landing/learn-your-times-tables-1-10x-fast/ To learn all of your ... This is the ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Evelyn, what great news. Hope your thyroid medication is corrected quickly.
> 
> Swedenme, Great news! You and your son must be so relieved.
> 
> ...


One just has to, not always easy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Meant to say welcome the other day and realized I had not so WELCOME from me Purplelady. Hope you can get your computer working correctly. Enjoy hearing from you and hope you are enjoying the tea party.


purplelady said:


> Thanxxxx, sam. I was not sure my mail is getting thru. STILL have PC probs, had it redone from scratch a few weeks ago and still lots of acting up.
> TIme to staart thinking new, but so dislike relearning and as w. this one, bummer or did it get set up poorlyyy>
> 
> > not literate nuff fer the answer,, bets


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, I'm glad you have a plan to get the old house cleaned without wearing yourself out. Take care.
> 
> Margaret, fingers cross for your DD exam results
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie! That will be tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty I am so sorry you are still having problems with the vein in your leg. I understand about doctors acting like they don't know you once you are on medicare. My sister had to have surgery and her doctor's partner who would have to do the surgery with her regular doctor refused to do it because on medicare he would have only received $200. She ended up having to go to a doctor about 40 miles away in another city to have it done. The new doctor was great and she recovered well but that is just ridiculous. That is one of the reasons I have an medicare advantage coverage. Hopefully it will keep me from having such issues. I have already contacted my doctors to see if they would still accept my type of coverage too.


Bulldog said:


> Hello , Dear Hearts,
> We are getting all the nasty rain they predicted. It started as we were coming home from church yesterday. We were supposed to go to a fellowship supper tonight but Jim wasnt feeling well and I am really tired. I was up all night with my leg. I am at the point right now of just getting an appointment with a reputable Dr to check this vein out and see if stripping or burning it would put an end to the pain. I will call my Drs office tomorrow. I honestly would change doctors for a little bit but it is easier said than done when you are on medicare. It is really strange but when you work with Doctors and other nurses you are given exceptionally good care but once you retire its like they never knew you.
> I have finished one of my socks and am on the leg of the other sock. I want to start a pair with Trekking and hope I can get my stripes to match as well as Kathy did. She matched from the inside pull on one cake and the outside of the other cake. I cannot get them to match using only the inside thread.
> You all have been talking about math. My calculator is my best friend.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't know how far it goes but it definitely goes to 9x20 . I have lots of weird facts in my head I seem to have a good memory for facts, but still can't remember what I was going to do when I get to the top of the stairs😄
> Sonja


It applies to 9 X anything, you just have to keep adding the numbers eg. 
9 x 475 = 4275 ....4+2+7+5 = 18....1+8=9!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My goodness what a lot of problems have hit you lately. You are most definitely in my prayers Evelyn.


EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Just popping on to say PLEASE pray for me if you will. If it isn't one thing around here lately it is another.
> I went to the doc last week and am now being tested for Hashimoto's (immune system attacking the thyroid. It would explain why my cholesterol is so out of whack and I have such a large blockage at my age. I am a bit impatient for results and getting on the correct amount of thyroid meds to help get everything closer to normal.
> On top of that Spring has hit with a vengeance and I am having the worst allergy attack of my life. My eyes burn and itch so bad that I am not even reading an most likely wont post much.
> Then, today, we were evacuated from our house because of a gas leak. It is within our lines so we have to get some repair work done. Until then we have no hot water and can not use our cook top. The good news is it was a scheduled check by the gas company (they come around every 3 years) and the fix could be on them. I have to call tomorrow to get the work set up.They will be installing a new meter in a better location to eliminate the failing lines. Hoping they can get to it immediately.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie those bunnies are so, so cute! You do such wonderful work.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, you wanted to see my bunnies, far from perfect but I think the GKs will be happy. Will NEVER again use the purple yarn called Baby Fringe, the pieces were 1/2 inch thick & terrible to sew together.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Heather! I hope life has settled down a bit now that you are moved. I imagine you will be a good influence on the niece when it comes to taking care of her own business in terms of cleaning up after herself. 
EDIT: just read where you are still cleaning the former house. Hope that goes smoothly for you and that you will get a break soon. 


busyworkerbee said:


> Congratulations to your daughter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I taught math (6th grade) I taught the students a song we would sing to learn their times tables. We even went to the neighboring elementary school and performed for the students. It really helped the students learn their x's tables; they so easily can remember lyrics to songs it was a good match up for learning. When I taught fractions we did used no bake cookie recipes to reinforce the learning. And then when learning to convert standard measurements to metric we drew true to scale drawings of items from the Guinesss Book of Records. Doing things like that made math much more enjoyable for the students and things seemed to stick with them. I tried to do the same sort of teaching when I taught Language Arts, Reading, Science, and Social Studies. You've got to make it fun at least some of the time.


TNS said:


> So did we, chanted them all together in class. And the teacher would suddenly ask you eg. 'Six nines?' when you were doing mental maths.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are in my prayers Cathy as well as the ex and your children.


sugarsugar said:


> Very hard... we were together 22 years, although a lot of them were not good. Hard to watch children and myself fight the "bottle" and now hard to see him like this... again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is this in regard to the rash? Or is this a different son?


Swedenme said:


> We got some good news or at least better news than we were expecting we think. My middle son phoned up for his test results and was told there is a problem with his thyroid and he has to make an appointment to see the doctor . So the thinking is that it's not serious otherwise our doctor would have phoned us as that's what they have done before
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here....(see!) I type here more like a conversation rather than grammatically correct. I'll tell a story on myself. When I moved schools and was assigned to teach Language Arts for the first time in a bit over 20 years I was devastated (always has taught science and a little math). I was given a week to put together my room and get lesson plans ready befor actually given students (school year had already started). I was putting in 12-15 hour days and was exhausted. Okay, scene is set....I typed up a welcome letter to send home to students very late one night; let computer do spell check instead of doing it also myself. Sent the letter home with students. Had a parent come up to see the Lead Instructor carrying the letter with all the corrections made. I was so embarrassed!!! Here I was the teacher of English and had sent out such a horrible letter. Never again dis I send home anything that I had not proofed myself and left it to the computer. Shame shame shame.


jknappva said:


> I use a lot of dashes, too,Sam, and series of periods. But my thinking is, I'm no longer being graded on it so I really don't care. This tablet makes me sounded like a gibbering idiot a lot of times, anyway, so why bother!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


Swedenme said:


> I will keep my fingers crossed even though she more than likely doesn't need any luck
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear! I hope today will be better. Keeping you in my prayers Linda.


Spider said:


> Just getting ready to go to work, yesterday was an awful day, not sure I even want to go today but will. Just needed to vent right now. Will check in after work. Love to all, Linda


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto this for sure!!! Can't wait to be an attendee!


jheiens said:


> TAMI--your plans sound great. Thank you for all the time and effort you've given to it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And you said this very well Joy!


jheiens said:


> On the other hand, Sam, as I've said before someplace or another, American English is a living, changing, growing language. Some words are not necessarily appropriate for certain situations; sometimes grammar, spelling, and syntax need to be used correctly so that what you want to say actually comes across to the reader or listener conveying precisely what you intended to day.
> 
> Some times saying exactly what you mean in the nicest tone of voice and word choice allows you to put the listener or reader in a position of having to think about what you said. In thinking about what you've said, they may come to realize that they've been ''put in their place'' in the very kindest manner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today it is 77F and overcast. We are suppose to have rain everyday this week but nothing yet. I have mixed feelings on that; DH has a job to do so not raining is a good thing BUT my containers for my craft room came in and if it DID rain he would be home and could help me finish up my craft room. Anyway, it is what it is and my room will get done eventually.
So as not to be too bad a tease about what I'm doing I'll give you a hint as to what I'm going to be using to store my yarn....HINT: I'm going to "trash" my stash. LOL! I swear I'll post a picture once it is done but I can't do any more to the room until DH can help me. Just trying to have a little fun here!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL! I think I guessed it!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

At Center this noon we had a simple hamburger patty with mushroom/broth gravy, baked potatoes and carrots. SOOO good. 

I also mailed off the 4th fox cowl. Now working on baby socks and a shawl for DD#2. Almost to the lace part on shawl, almost to heel on socks. The sock yarn is Kroy Sock in fern rose jacquard and is very interesting. Almost doesn't seem to match but sure is colorful. Will post when done. The shawl is mystery yarn (pretty sure it is wool in fingering weight)in taupe.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Some times saying exactly what you mean in the nicest tone of voice and word choice allows you to put the listener or reader in a position of having to think about what you said. In thinking about what you've said, they may come to realize that they've been ''put in their place'' in the very kindest manner.

But sometimes as English teachers, we take a good long time and way to say what could have been accomplished much quicker in plain Anglo-Saxon word choices. lolol

But then we could also get punched in the mouth.

LOL love it.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

:lol: :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If this was to me Noni PM me what you think it is.


nittergma said:


> LOL! I think I guessed it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You all have me remembering that I had to learn the multiplication tables while I was in 4th grade - had to memorize up to 12 x 12 to be able to regain the privilege to check out library books. It was not a shock, the teacher was a nun who had taught in our school for as long as anyone could remember and had taught everyone of my Dad's brothers and sisters and everyone of my brothers and sisters. I was so sad when about 2 weeks into the school year, 12 of us were broken off to be with the 5th grade and we had a new teacher. But, that teacher implemented the same rule and the 12 of us spent a great deal of time memorizing those tables...the 5th grade class had to recite them also to regain library privileges. It worked for many of us as we can still rattle them off. I'm going to look into those math memory tricks though.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I did learn to ride a bicycle but almost killed myself in the process. I don't think any part of my body didn't have a bruise or a scrape!
> Junek


I did learn to ride a bike, although I was not a 'natural'. I seem to remember that my mum paid the older boy next door a few pennies a night to take me out and teach me to ride. The money wasn't great, but I think he didn't see any point in rushing things! Where we lived, it was more or less obligatory to cycle, and it did mean that when I was older, I could get around and visit friends who lived in other villages.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Is this in regard to the rash? Or is this a different son?


In regards to the rash .they would only tell him over the phone that there was something wrong with his thyroid and that he has to see a doctor


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nittergma said:


> LOL! I think I guessed it!


I wonder if you are thinking what I'm thinking 😀

Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I did learn to ride a bike, although I was not a 'natural'. I seem to remember that my mum paid the older boy next door a few pennies a night to take me out and teach me to ride. The money wasn't great, but I think he didn't see any point in rushing things! Where we lived, it was more or less obligatory to cycle, and it did mean that when I was older, I could get around and visit friends who lived in other villages.


As a child, I think I fell off my bike, more than I managed to keep it upright. But as a teenager I frequently biked the 6 miles into town, was a bit scary when the logging trucks passed you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today it is 77F and overcast. We are suppose to have rain everyday this week but nothing yet. I have mixed feelings on that; DH has a job to do so not raining is a good thing BUT my containers for my craft room came in and if it DID rain he would be home and could help me finish up my craft room. Anyway, it is what it is and my room will get done eventually.
> So as not to be too bad a tease about what I'm doing I'll give you a hint as to what I'm going to be using to store my yarn....HINT: I'm going to "trash" my stash. LOL! I swear I'll post a picture once it is done but I can't do any more to the room until DH can help me. Just trying to have a little fun here!


What an awesome idea, if it is what I am thinking. 👍😁😁


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what page were they on - when I saw the picture initially it was all black - I will go back and see if I changed at all. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Your bunnies are gorgeous and the GKs will love them
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> At Center this noon we had a simple hamburger patty with mushroom/broth gravy, baked potatoes and carrots. SOOO good.
> 
> I also mailed off the 4th fox cowl. Now working on baby socks and a shawl for DD#2. Almost to the lace part on shawl, almost to heel on socks. The sock yarn is Kroy Sock in fern rose jacquard and is very interesting. Almost doesn't seem to match but sure is colorful. Will post when done. The shawl is mystery yarn (pretty sure it is wool in fingering weight)in taupe.


I'm knitting stripey baby socks thought because they were small and I'm only using 2colours they would be easy . Thought because I can knit with lots of colours on straight needles that it would be just as easy in the round . Well I thought wrong . First I kept getting a little hole were I changed colour , frogged , then I kept getting like a colour run so frogged again . I think I've finally figured it out :idea: 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A friend sent me this today, thought I might like to see some flowers. &#128522;&#128522;&#127799;&#128144;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is alderney and Guernsey assessable by ferry? I was just curious how you got your cars there. --- sam



TNS said:


> These are just the old back lanes in the older parts of town, we do have normal roads and lots of traffic in Guernsey. It's a much nicer place on foot and that way it's often quicker too. :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As a child, I think I fell off my bike, more than I managed to keep it upright. But as a teenager I frequently biked the 6 miles into town, was a bit scary when the logging trucks passed you.


I don't think I ever rode that far, but my sister (not the one of the photos) and I would bike to my cousin's house which was at least a mile away. And then hike with him in the woods behind their farm to see the beaver dam. We would sometimes bike with him in the other direction where he knew of an abandoned house in the woods. The road was a two lane major highway so there was a lot of traffic that you had to watch for.
Unfortunately, a couple of years later he was killed in an automobile accident in his high school senior year.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> A friend sent me this today, thought I might like to see some flowers. 😊😊🌷💐


I bet that puts a smile on peoples faces . It certainly put one on mine . What a fun idea 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you should correct and send to the principal. --- sam



darowil said:


> I find myself doing that with the letters we get from the school (my niece is with us for 6 months).Most of the notes have some mistake in them. And I wonder if this is the standard of the work the teachers are producing what are the students going to learn- and this is one of the best schools in the state! And I don't consider myself to be strong on grammer etc or too fussy. Maybe I need to rethink?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A friend sent me this today, thought I might like to see some flowers. 😊😊🌷💐


that is so neat....someone had posted a picture on FB of a couple of women who decided their neighborhood needed a reminder that spring would come and did something like this!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I bet that puts a smile on peoples faces . It certainly put one on mine . What a fun idea
> Sonja


It put a smile on my face. I am thinking I might do this closer to the main road just for fun, make the neighbours look twice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I don't think I ever rode that far, but my sister (not the one of the photos) and I would bike to my cousin's house which was at least a mile away. And then hike with him in the woods behind their farm to see the beaver dam. We would sometimes bike with him in the other direction where he knew of an abandoned house in the woods. The road was a two lane major highway so there was a lot of traffic that you had to watch for.
> Unfortunately, a couple of years later he was killed in an automobile accident in his high school senior year.
> Junek


I seem to remember you have mentioned this boy cousin before. It is always sad when people die young. You do have to be careful with vehicles and the slip stream that accompanies them! Let alone if they fail to give you any room!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't they hear any of the groans of disappointment? --- sam



Normaedern said:


> One of the BBC'S favourites is"we are cancelling the next programme to continue with this thrilling match" :evil: :


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did the plumber not get the leak fixed? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Still waiting! But feeling less despondent. I will take things quietly today (Wednesday) just try to get some of the essential hand washing done. It will be good to meet up with my new friend on Thursday, an old friend will be coming too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> did the plumber not get the leak fixed? --- sam


The whole tub is going to have to be replaced!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> that is so neat....someone had posted a picture on FB of a couple of women who decided their neighborhood needed a reminder that spring would come and did something like this!
> Junek


I think the main road could use some spring looks. There are snow banks higher than the cars and trucks. I need to move the banks at the end of my road, they are way too high. I can't see past them to pull out onto the road.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news Sonja - sending middle son tons of healing energy to get him back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We got some good news or at least better news than we were expecting we think. My middle son phoned up for his test results and was told there is a problem with his thyroid and he has to make an appointment to see the doctor . So the thinking is that it's not serious otherwise our doctor would have phoned us as that's what they have done before
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was kind of my thinking also june. I figure if my spoken grammar is correct I am not going to worry about my written posts. lol --- sam



jknappva said:


> I use a lot of dashes, too,Sam, and series of periods. But my thinking is, I'm no longer being graded on it so I really don't care. This tablet makes me sounded like a gibbering idiot a lot of times, anyway, so why bother!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

long vowels are usually soft - short vowels are usually hard. at least I found that works most of the time. --- sam



darowil said:


> But even if you remember this rule you then need to remember what a soft vowel is. Is one way of saying the alpshbet hard and the other soft? the one with letters that sound like bee, sea, dee, gee, eye,jay,etc They certainly sound softer than the ones we first learnt


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The whole tub is going to have to be replaced!


That is not good news at all. 😠😡 I was hoping to hear good news. 😕😏


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFLMAO.....that is so cute & funny!


NanaCaren said:


> A friend sent me this today, thought I might like to see some flowers. 😊😊🌷💐


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my grandchildren are too dense - their minds on too many other things - unless you are direct they would never know what you are saying. but I no longer correct them - you can only butt your head against a brick wall before the pain becomes too much. I'm actually becoming pretty blasé where the grandchildren are concerned. --- sam



jheiens said:


> On the other hand, Sam, as I've said before someplace or another, American English is a living, changing, growing language. Some words are not necessarily appropriate for certain situations; sometimes grammar, spelling, and syntax need to be used correctly so that what you want to say actually comes across to the reader or listener conveying precisely what you intended to day.
> 
> Some times saying exactly what you mean in the nicest tone of voice and word choice allows you to put the listener or reader in a position of having to think about what you said. In thinking about what you've said, they may come to realize that they've been ''put in their place'' in the very kindest manner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is not good news at all. 😠😡 I was hoping to hear good news. 😕😏


The concrete tub is almost a museum piece! My old neighbour (from the other house) who is 41, remembers only ever seeing them as drinking troughs for the horses!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello to everyone. I get a really late start to my days as DH is on vacation. We are going for an overnight tomorrow as DH wanted to go away for our anniversary and he was too busy at the time. I got to the yarn store yesterday and got my background yarn for the Dreambird. I know I won't have it made on time but so thankful the workshop will remain on. I'm now knitting a lovely little ascot for someone. Was going to make it for my friend who just got married but I believe it has to go over the head and I know she won't do that. Might go to DGD. We will see. Her birthday was the 6th but we will celebrate on this Friday as they are too busy also. It will be a wonderful week with DH home and our time away, then we get to take our friend out for celebration of their marriage Friday and Saturday the BD party for DGE.

I bought some pretty decoration eggs from Pysansky along with rabbits that split in half that I can put candy in and one of the nestling doll sets that has 10 pieces. Going to have to get some beeswax I guess as they are really impossible to get apart when you get to the really small ones. Should make a nice easter basket for the DGC with some chocolate added. I'll see if my camera is charged yet and add some photos. Ok charged but had to do an update. My goodness but there are a lot of updates. DH just put together the snow rake. We sure were lucky to get one. Will share with our DS as he wasn't as lucky. Sadly it will take DH a while to even get out there as the snow is up to the door and way above it and it is a bit of a step down to the deck. A bit warmer today though so tolerable to be out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that great or what. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> A friend sent me this today, thought I might like to see some flowers. 😊😊🌷💐


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and how long is that going to take? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The whole tub is going to have to be replaced!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The concrete tub is almost a museum piece! My old neighbour (from the other house) who is 41, remembers only ever seeing them as drinking troughs for the horses!


Oh my that is very old then, I gues it is a good thing the tub is being replaced.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Forgot to attach the nestling dolls and the decorative eggs and candy holding bunnies, of which there are 3.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that great or what. --- sam


It is awesome. I may even suggest to my older bunch they need to do this on their snow banks as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Forgot to attach the nestling dolls and the decorative eggs and candy holding bunnies, of which there are 3.


I love them, they are beautiful 👍👍👍😍😍


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the picture did not come through. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Forgot to attach the nestling dolls and the decorative eggs and candy holding bunnies, of which there are 3.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> the picture did not come through. --- sam


Oh dear...I can see it. Maybe it is that time lapse thing. Hope you can see it.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> is alderney and Guernsey assessable by ferry? I was just curious how you got your cars there. --- sam


Thats right, Sam. There are proper RORO (roll on/roll off) ferries from England arriving in Guernsey daily; some go on to France. The cargo boat from Guernsey to Alderney uses a crane to unload, so cars arriving in Alderney have to be lifted off.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Forgot to attach the nestling dolls and the decorative eggs and candy holding bunnies, of which there are 3.


Beautiful eggs and dolls, and your yarn and pattern are lovely! Interesting pattern.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I feel so out of it when I can't keep up but hope it's ok if I just stop by. DH did a pretty good job getting the snow off the roof and not an easy job by any means. We have a very high and steep roof, which is great most of the time as the snow blows off, but in the more sheltered areas it sits and freezes and causes leaks. DH was in over his knees out there on the deck and shoveled at least a top path with a good foot under him. Gave him extra height for the job. Hate to think of when it all melts.

OK, back to knitting, but I did see Julie's photos and it looks like a very nice view and neighborhood. Sorry about the garbage people are leaving around Julie and sorry you had a very sad day. May your life hold many blessings and happiness for you. You never know what is around the corner. Hope the new church will bring new opportunities too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Caren and Machriste. Just hoping the beeswax makes them easier to open. I can't do them at all after the first 3. The 10th one is so precious and tiny. I imagine some will get lost over the years but it would be wonderful if they were all kept as a set.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The concrete tub is almost a museum piece! My old neighbour (from the other house) who is 41, remembers only ever seeing them as drinking troughs for the horses!


Oh Julie, you could open the place up as a museum and charge admission. I think you are getting a new one though and I'm sure quite glad of it if it reminds your neighbor of a drinking trough for horses. Can't wait till everything is fixed for you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Forgot to attach the nestling dolls and the decorative eggs and candy holding bunnies, of which there are 3.


Aren't they beautiful? I'm not sure about wax on the dolls, but would think it should be OK. Maybe a dry silicone spray? or a little fine talc?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The concrete tub is almost a museum piece! My old neighbour (from the other house) who is 41, remembers only ever seeing them as drinking troughs for the horses!


Will the tub be replaced, or just removed/ disconnected so the leaking can be stopped. I assume that it isn't needed if you have a washing machine and a normal washroom sink? Either way, I hope it all gets sorted out very soon so you can wash without stress...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like the pattern and your yarn is lovely. Hope you and DH have a marvelous time on your getaway and also celebrations for this coming Fri. & Sat.


Cashmeregma said:


> Hello to everyone. I get a really late start to my days as DH is on vacation. We are going for an overnight tomorrow as DH wanted to go away for our anniversary and he was too busy at the time. I got to the yarn store yesterday and got my background yarn for the Dreambird. I know I won't have it made on time but so thankful the workshop will remain on. I'm now knitting a lovely little ascot for someone. Was going to make it for my friend who just got married but I believe it has to go over the head and I know she won't do that. Might go to DGD. We will see. Her birthday was the 6th but we will celebrate on this Friday as they are too busy also. It will be a wonderful week with DH home and our time away, then we get to take our friend out for celebration of their marriage Friday and Saturday the BD party for DGE.
> 
> I bought some pretty decoration eggs from Pysansky along with rabbits that split in half that I can put candy in and one of the nestling doll sets that has 10 pieces. Going to have to get some beeswax I guess as they are really impossible to get apart when you get to the really small ones. Should make a nice easter basket for the DGC with some chocolate added. I'll see if my camera is charged yet and add some photos. Ok charged but had to do an update. My goodness but there are a lot of updates. DH just put together the snow rake. We sure were lucky to get one. Will share with our DS as he wasn't as lucky. Sadly it will take DH a while to even get out there as the snow is up to the door and way above it and it is a bit of a step down to the deck. A bit warmer today though so tolerable to be out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If the dolls are wooden there should be no reason why you can not use the beeswax. Of course I'm assuming you are just going to rub some wax on them to make it easier to open.


Cashmeregma said:


> Forgot to attach the nestling dolls and the decorative eggs and candy holding bunnies, of which there are 3.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

cashmeregma, I'm the same,, I can't keep either! The eggs and little toys are beautiful!
Our grandaughters are over and one is helping me type (or rather her stuffed kitty!)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Aren't they beautiful? I'm not sure about wax on the dolls, but would think it should be OK. Maybe a dry silicone spray? or a little fine talc?


Thank you.

I was thinking of WD40. Not sure that is what you mean though as it isn't dry and I thought it would just absorb. I didn't know there was a dry one. Hmmmm, that's a thought. I'll have to check some more before doing the wax. Have enough time before Easter to do some more checking. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Will the tub be replaced, or just removed/ disconnected so the leaking can be stopped. I assume that it isn't needed if you have a washing machine and a normal washroom sink? Either way, I hope it all gets sorted out very soon so you can wash without stress...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I was thinking it was the bathtub. Oh my goodness, was I ever far off. That's what happens when I don't keep up. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> If the dolls are wooden there should be no reason why you can not use the beeswax. Of course I'm assuming you are just going to rub some wax on them to make it easier to open.


Yes, just the part that opens, not the whole doll.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The concrete tub is almost a museum piece! My old neighbour (from the other house) who is 41, remembers only ever seeing them as drinking troughs for the horses!


What is the actual function of the tub? A sink, or a water storage tank, or what? It sounds as if it should have been replaced long ago, whatever its purpose.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Like the pattern and your yarn is lovely. Hope you and DH have a marvelous time on your getaway and also celebrations for this coming Fri. & Sat.


Thanks Gwen. The young lady that works in the LYS is from the LYS that just went out of business and she has made up a whole bunch of them and they are just so beautiful. It's done with chunky yarn and works up so fast with just a cast on of 59 stitches and 23 rows till bind off. Then you do the slit, which I have no idea what I am doing at all and then the leaves. I'm thinking I will have to go to magic loop or use 2 different needles for knitting. Don't have 2 sets of size 13. It only takes 91 yards/83.5 meters of color A and 20 yds. 18.5 m of color B. Was going really fast till time for the slit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and how long is that going to take? --- sam


I have absolutely NO idea- I am at the mercy of the Plumber- who probably does not see it as urgent!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you hafta go look at these free patterns. --- sam

http://us.deramores.com/free-rowan-knitting-patterns/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10-03-15-Rowan-Patterns-US


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> cashmeregma, I'm the same,, I can't keep either! The eggs and little toys are beautiful!
> Our grandaughters are over and one is helping me type (or rather her stuffed kitty!)


Thank you. How sweet to have your DGD over but does make for rather interesting typing.

Glad I'm not the only one. I still want to drop by. Guess I'd better get off here and get knitting. I want to start my Dreambird too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my that is very old then, I gues it is a good thing the tub is being replaced.


It really is due for replacement!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Forgot to attach the nestling dolls and the decorative eggs and candy holding bunnies, of which there are 3.


How beautiful they all are, Daralene!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> you hafta go look at these free patterns. --- sam
> 
> http://us.deramores.com/free-rowan-knitting-patterns/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10-03-15-Rowan-Patterns-US


Great Find!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How beautiful they all are, Daralene!


Thanks Julie. I actually thought of you when I got them as I knew you would like them.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I hardly dare to mention it, but Spring seems to have arrived here today. The temperature this afternoon was around 15C, which I think must be nearly 60F - not bad for March. I got my new walking schedule off to a good start, with a brisk walk along some of the lanes around here. Very pleasant! I followed up with an hour or so pottering in the garden, doing some tidying up. I dug out a pedometer that had been discarded in a drawer, and, if it is at all reliable, I managed about 8,000 steps today. Not a bad starting point, although I know I will not be able to manage that everyday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The pattern looks very much like the basic scarf I taught on here before Christmas before last. Making the slit for the opening is pretty simple. You'll do fine I'm sure.


Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Gwen. The young lady that works in the LYS is from the LYS that just went out of business and she has made up a whole bunch of them and they are just so beautiful. It's done with chunky yarn and works up so fast with just a cast on of 59 stitches and 23 rows till bind off. Then you do the slit, which I have no idea what I am doing at all and then the leaves. I'm thinking I will have to go to magic loop or use 2 different needles for knitting. Don't have 2 sets of size 13. It only takes 91 yards/83.5 meters of color A and 20 yds. 18.5 m of color B. Was going really fast till time for the slit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I feel so out of it when I can't keep up but hope it's ok if I just stop by. DH did a pretty good job getting the snow off the roof and not an easy job by any means. We have a very high and steep roof, which is great most of the time as the snow blows off, but in the more sheltered areas it sits and freezes and causes leaks. DH was in over his knees out there on the deck and shoveled at least a top path with a good foot under him. Gave him extra height for the job. Hate to think of when it all melts.
> 
> OK, back to knitting, but I did see Julie's photos and it looks like a very nice view and neighborhood. Sorry about the garbage people are leaving around Julie and sorry you had a very sad day. May your life hold many blessings and happiness for you. You never know what is around the corner. Hope the new church will bring new opportunities too.


I will be welcomed in to the congregation, formally on Sunday- I have been told they will likely find some responsibility or other for me. Which will be good. Sad days are part and parcel of learning to let go the dementia partner. Doubly hard in my actual situation.
The rubbish is a nuisance, but more annoying was the official letter that I discovered addressed to me- half way down the driveway, that someone had quite deliberately torn in two. Thank Heavens the old Postie instinct always to check the mail on the ground!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice.....Sam you are such an enabler....LOL


thewren said:


> you hafta go look at these free patterns. --- sam
> 
> http://us.deramores.com/free-rowan-knitting-patterns/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10-03-15-Rowan-Patterns-US


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Julie, you could open the place up as a museum and charge admission. I think you are getting a new one though and I'm sure quite glad of it if it reminds your neighbor of a drinking trough for horses. Can't wait till everything is fixed for you.


It will be good when things start to come right- it is proving a long wait.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The pattern looks very much like the basic scarf I taught on here before Christmas before last. Making the slit for the opening is pretty simple. You'll do fine I'm sure.


I will check out your workshop and see if that can help me. I've got the stitches separated now but it makes no sense and the knitting yarn is on the inside so can't knit. :shock: LOL I'm off to your workshop Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness Julie. Do you think the torn letter was thrown there by your previous landlord (assuming maybe it was delivered to your old address)? No reason for someone to have done that.


Lurker 2 said:


> I will be welcomed in to the congregation, formally on Sunday- I have been told they will likely find some responsibility or other for me. Which will be good. Sad days are part and parcel of learning to let go the dementia partner. Doubly hard in my actual situation.
> The rubbish is a nuisance, but more annoying was the official letter that I discovered addressed to me- half way down the driveway, that someone had quite deliberately torn in two. Thank Heavens the old Postie instinct always to check the mail on the ground!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope it helps though your pattern is a little fancier. Either way I know you will figure it out and it will be beautiful.


Cashmeregma said:


> I will check out your workshop and see if that can help me. I've got the stitches separated now but it makes no sense and the knitting yard is on the inside so can't knit. :shock: LOL I'm off to your workshop Gwen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be welcomed in to the congregation, formally on Sunday- I have been told they will likely find some responsibility or other for me. Which will be good. Sad days are part and parcel of learning to let go the dementia partner. Doubly hard in my actual situation.
> The rubbish is a nuisance, but more annoying was the official letter that I discovered addressed to me- half way down the driveway, that someone had quite deliberately torn in two. Thank Heavens the old Postie instinct always to check the mail on the ground!


What...Someone ripped a letter to you. Oh no. I'm so sorry this happened. Yes, thank goodness you checked the ground. This doesn't sound good that someone deliberately did this to your mail and you just got there. Hope it is just kids and not anyone with malicious intent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Will the tub be replaced, or just removed/ disconnected so the leaking can be stopped. I assume that it isn't needed if you have a washing machine and a normal washroom sink? Either way, I hope it all gets sorted out very soon so you can wash without stress...


It is useful to have a tub/sink, but nowadays one needs only the one- hopefully that is what they will do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> What is the actual function of the tub? A sink, or a water storage tank, or what? It sounds as if it should have been replaced long ago, whatever its purpose.


Like many things in the house. The tub or as I think you may know it the laundry sink was designed as a double unit- and you had a mangle in the middle and rinsed the clothes from one tub to the other. According to the Plumber the concrete is porous.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you hafta go look at these free patterns. --- sam
> 
> http://us.deramores.com/free-rowan-knitting-patterns/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10-03-15-Rowan-Patterns-US


Those are some awesome patterns. 👍👍 I am going to make the snowflake socks, I think. :XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I actually thought of you when I got them as I knew you would like them.


We had a much loved Polish Matreska doll (?sp) on the same principle- they go down to so very tiny- and often are difficult to open!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness Julie. Do you think the torn letter was thrown there by your previous landlord (assuming maybe it was delivered to your old address)? No reason for someone to have done that.


I actually wondered if it was the former tenant- it is I think an offence to do such to Her Majesties Mail- or it used to be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What...Someone ripped a letter to you. Oh no. I'm so sorry this happened. Yes, thank goodness you checked the ground. This doesn't sound good that someone deliberately did this to your mail and you just got there. Hope it is just kids and not anyone with malicious intent.


It did start yesterday off with rather a horrid feeling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello to everyone. I get a really late start to my days as DH is on vacation. We are going for an overnight tomorrow as DH wanted to go away for our anniversary and he was too busy at the time. I got to the yarn store yesterday and got my background yarn for the Dreambird. I know I won't have it made on time but so thankful the workshop will remain on. I'm now knitting a lovely little ascot for someone. Was going to make it for my friend who just got married but I believe it has to go over the head and I know she won't do that. Might go to DGD. We will see. Her birthday was the 6th but we will celebrate on this Friday as they are too busy also. It will be a wonderful week with DH home and our time away, then we get to take our friend out for celebration of their marriage Friday and Saturday the BD party for DGE.
> 
> I bought some pretty decoration eggs from Pysansky along with rabbits that split in half that I can put candy in and one of the nestling doll sets that has 10 pieces. Going to have to get some beeswax I guess as they are really impossible to get apart when you get to the really small ones. Should make a nice easter basket for the DGC with some chocolate added. I'll see if my camera is charged yet and add some photos. Ok charged but had to do an update. My goodness but there are a lot of updates. DH just put together the snow rake. We sure were lucky to get one. Will share with our DS as he wasn't as lucky. Sadly it will take DH a while to even get out there as the snow is up to the door and way above it and it is a bit of a step down to the deck. A bit warmer today though so tolerable to be out.


Did you buy black? I love the colours in your yarn- This is now possibly obselete, but I don't think anyone has asked you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Arrived safely in France and already had lots of cuddles with the gks. Off for an early night.

Healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Just popping on to say PLEASE pray for me if you will. If it isn't one thing around here lately it is another.
> I went to the doc last week and am now being tested for Hashimoto's (immune system attacking the thyroid. It would explain why my cholesterol is so out of whack and I have such a large blockage at my age. I am a bit impatient for results and getting on the correct amount of thyroid meds to help get everything closer to normal.
> On top of that Spring has hit with a vengeance and I am having the worst allergy attack of my life. My eyes burn and itch so bad that I am not even reading an most likely wont post much.
> Then, today, we were evacuated from our house because of a gas leak. It is within our lines so we have to get some repair work done. Until then we have no hot water and can not use our cook top. The good news is it was a scheduled check by the gas company (they come around every 3 years) and the fix could be on them. I have to call tomorrow to get the work set up.They will be installing a new meter in a better location to eliminate the failing lines. Hoping they can get to it immediately.
> ...


Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> A friend sent me this today, thought I might like to see some flowers. 😊😊🌷💐


Love it :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> On the other hand, Sam, as I've said before someplace or another, American English is a living, changing, growing language. Some words are not necessarily appropriate for certain situations; sometimes grammar, spelling, and syntax need to be used correctly so that what you want to say actually comes across to the reader or listener conveying precisely what you intended to day.
> 
> Some times saying exactly what you mean in the nicest tone of voice and word choice allows you to put the listener or reader in a position of having to think about what you said. In thinking about what you've said, they may come to realize that they've been ''put in their place'' in the very kindest manner.
> 
> ...


You are too funny!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> don't they hear any of the groans of disappointment? --- sam


It falls on deaf ears :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The whole tub is going to have to be replaced!


Oh no! Dreadful news :thumbdown: The incident with the mail is very unsettling for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh no! Dreadful news :thumbdown: The incident with the mail is very unsettling for you.


It really was!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love them, they are beautiful 👍👍👍😍😍


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, always wonderful to get hugs from grands.
Maya and I walked and I went to half hour chair yoga class.
KathleenDoris, good on you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be welcomed in to the congregation, formally on Sunday- I have been told they will likely find some responsibility or other for me. Which will be good. Sad days are part and parcel of learning to let go the dementia partner. Doubly hard in my actual situation.
> The rubbish is a nuisance, but more annoying was the official letter that I discovered addressed to me- half way down the driveway, that someone had quite deliberately torn in two. Thank Heavens the old Postie instinct always to check the mail on the ground!


So glad you are liking your new church home-- it will mean a lot to you. And how good that you noticed the torn letter. hope you do not continue to have problems with this. I get trash dumped along my walk all the time-- I'm between a small shopping area and were some of the college/military people live and they eat and walk and dump as they go. About once a week I pick up mine and also the house to the west and east of me. One is military, overseas now, other just has no renter right now.

Cashmere, your purchases are just lovely. don't you love the nesting dolls? I have a set of cats done that way.

There were other things I meant to comment on but can't remember. AARGH!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

give LMII lots of hugs from us. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Arrived safely in France and already had lots of cuddles with the gks. Off for an early night.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It should be good! I was so glad I had not ignored the letter when I spotted it! It seems a lot of people ignore the fact that litter looks unsightly, and that ultimately someone has to pick it up!



Kansas g-ma said:


> So glad you are liking your new church home-- it will mean a lot to you. And how good that you noticed the torn letter. hope you do not continue to have problems with this. I get trash dumped along my walk all the time-- I'm between a small shopping area and were some of the college/military people live and they eat and walk and dump as they go. About once a week I pick up mine and also the house to the west and east of me. One is military, overseas now, other just has no renter right now.
> 
> Cashmere, your purchases are just lovely. don't you love the nesting dolls? I have a set of cats done that way.
> 
> There were other things I meant to comment on but can't remember. AARGH!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You all have me remembering that I had to learn the multiplication tables while I was in 4th grade - had to memorize up to 12 x 12 to be able to regain the privilege to check out library books. It was not a shock, the teacher was a nun who had taught in our school for as long as anyone could remember and had taught everyone of my Dad's brothers and sisters and everyone of my brothers and sisters. I was so sad when about 2 weeks into the school year, 12 of us were broken off to be with the 5th grade and we had a new teacher. But, that teacher implemented the same rule and the 12 of us spent a great deal of time memorizing those tables...the 5th grade class had to recite them also to regain library privileges. It worked for many of us as we can still rattle them off. I'm going to look into those math memory tricks though.


I used to make the kids write out their times tables rather than write lines. I never saw the point of writing lines.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wonder if you are thinking what I'm thinking 😀
> 
> Sonja


And me....or what we're thinking could be rubbish?! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what page were they on - when I saw the picture initially it was all black - I will go back and see if I changed at all. --- sam


They're on page 54, Sam.....you only have to ask! :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie...I am glad you found out what was causing the leaking of water. I do hope you will be able to get it fixed. Is Ringo enjoying the weather as it is cooling down for you.

Bonnie...The rabbits are adorable and I am sure they will be greatly appreciated.

Darowil...I would love to see the socks with penguins on them. 

Tami...KAP sounds exciting. Thanks for organizing for us this year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When my youngest ( who isn't to keen on English ) was at school and got a letter home I made the mistake of saying out loud " considering they are always going on about your English , they should look at there own . I can see 2spelling mistakes and poor grammar " . Well you can see were this is going he took the letter back and took great delight in pointing out the mistakes . He said the detention he got was worth it
> Sonja


 :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to remember you have mentioned this boy cousin before. It is always sad when people die young. You do have to be careful with vehicles and the slip stream that accompanies them! Let alone if they fail to give you any room!


This was many years ago before vehicles had seatbelt belts. It was a country road. He and his date were in the back seat. The other couple were in the front seat. His door came open and he was ejected. The other 3 only had minor scrapes and minor injuries. Just a twist of fate. 
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know some and from them I use sorts of ways to get the right answer- usually manage to do so but not quickly.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello to everyone. I get a really late start to my days as DH is on vacation. We are going for an overnight tomorrow as DH wanted to go away for our anniversary and he was too busy at the time. I got to the yarn store yesterday and got my background yarn for the Dreambird. I know I won't have it made on time but so thankful the workshop will remain on. I'm now knitting a lovely little ascot for someone. Was going to make it for my friend who just got married but I believe it has to go over the head and I know she won't do that. Might go to DGD. We will see. Her birthday was the 6th but we will celebrate on this Friday as they are too busy also. It will be a wonderful week with DH home and our time away, then we get to take our friend out for celebration of their marriage Friday and Saturday the BD party for DGE.
> 
> I bought some pretty decoration eggs from Pysansky along with rabbits that split in half that I can put candy in and one of the nestling doll sets that has 10 pieces. Going to have to get some beeswax I guess as they are really impossible to get apart when you get to the really small ones. Should make a nice easter basket for the DGC with some chocolate added. I'll see if my camera is charged yet and add some photos. Ok charged but had to do an update. My goodness but there are a lot of updates. DH just put together the snow rake. We sure were lucky to get one. Will share with our DS as he wasn't as lucky. Sadly it will take DH a while to even get out there as the snow is up to the door and way above it and it is a bit of a step down to the deck. A bit warmer today though so tolerable to be out.


The ascot is lovely. But I could never abide anything that close around my neck. But I love the look of it!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> But even if you remember this rule you then need to remember what a soft vowel is. Is one way of saying the alpshbet hard and the other soft? the one with letters that sound like bee, sea, dee, gee, eye,jay,etc They certainly sound softer than the ones we first learnt


We learned them as long and short vowels. Long being hope same time even Short being hop Sam Tim Evan extra


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> And me....or what we're thinking could be rubbish?! :lol:


Lots of rubbish if we are all thinking the same thing :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived safely in France and already had lots of cuddles with the gks. Off for an early night.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


I'm looking forward to hearing all about your French adventure!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes well my little one while nowhere near 6'4" is taller than me and therefore her 'big' sister as well- who is shorter than me. But not taller than her father.
> 
> My little one gets the results of her exams on Thursday- hopefully she will be studying for the clinical exam in June/July after this rather than repeating the theory in February next year.


I am sure your "little one" will ace her exams, and be studying for clinicals in no time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I read recently of a scientific study about this problem, Sonja. It doesn't happen only as we get older but also to those much younger. The scientists call it an ''event boundary'' that happens when we leave a room and go into another to do whatever we intended and then can't remember what the task was. It is a real situation, apparently, and not proof of senility regardless of what our adult children think and say.
> Ohio Joy


Some days I think I'm getting Alzeimers & today is one of them. I mixed a batch of muffins as I cleaned up after lunch, put them in the oven & got ready to go bowling . The muffins would be done about 5 minutes before I needed to leave. DH came in, said give me a ride to the shop, at the other farm, so I did that then off to bowling :roll: :roll: When I came out from bowling I was going to take my tray of bedding plants for her to babysit while I'm gone. I was thinking of the various things I had to do & thought, I have to put some of those muffins in a bag, OMG so I raced home. DH had been home in the meantime but the house still smells burned.he put the muffins out on the deck. I thought DH would ask if I had lost my mind but he just said, did you forget t set the stop timer?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - I don't know what the secret is, but last night I slept for 6 straight hours and then after a visit to the bathroom, slept for another 2 straight hours. I can't remember the last time I had that much sleep. I'm feeling groggy, but determined that this will be a wonderful day.
> 
> Tami -- that's more than a "teaser"!! Great job of organizing and I'm excited about helping out.
> 
> I'm praying for all who are undergoing such stressful times and keeping those who are having health issues wrapped in hugs.


 :-D But considering that I am not quite ready to open registration, it is a teaser!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I
> The rubbish is a nuisance, but more annoying was the official letter that I discovered addressed to me- half way down the driveway, that someone had quite deliberately torn in two. Thank Heavens the old Postie instinct always to check the mail on the ground!


Julie, was that torn in half letter at the old place or your new home?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> Just getting ready to go to work, yesterday was an awful day, not sure I even want to go today but will. Just needed to vent right now. Will check in after work. Love to all, Linda


Sending you hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> TAMI--your plans sound great. Thank you for all the time and effort you've given to it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are welcome


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you buy black? I love the colours in your yarn- This is now possibly obselete, but I don't think anyone has asked you.


Yes, I ended up getting black. Can you believe there were so many shades of black that I had a hard time deciding and not only shades but also some were matte and some shiny and some fluffier.

The beeswax isn't going to work on the dolls. Think that is making it stickier. DH says it might not be bad for them to be hard to take apart as an adult may have to help and then they won't get lost so easily. The smallest one is soooooo tiny.

I had a small packet of spices to put on the dinner. Made a vegetarian chili with vegan chorizo, peppers, onions, tomatoes and tomato sauce and a pasta with black beans and corn. Never did find that spice packet that was a spicy chile lime flavor but it still was good nonetheless. Who knows where I put it.

Whoever designed the split scarf is a genius. I finally understand what I am doing but wow, is that ever nifty. I thought I was stuck but thanks to Gwen's workshop and You Tube I understood the process.

Wishing you nothing but good things in your new place Julie. There's no reason for the previous tenants to persecute you as you were in the same situation as them, however, that doesn't mean they didn't do it. Hope not though. If they did, I hope that is the final thing and they will settle in and forget about doing things like that. Just mean when it is not you who evicted them.

Felt like my back was going out when I was standing. Yikes, that's not what I want to happen when I'm going away to the castle for a nice time. That'll teach me to exercise and it was simple and only 7 times of the one.

Back to knitting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> So true, June, but I have a problem with Tim who brings up specific spelling of words of many syllables or math problems involving lots of numbers while I am involved in a recipe.
> 
> Since he is very much into complex facts or details, these are what he likes to talk about while he is having a snack and I'm prepping dinner. Quite often I have to call a halt to one or the other activity to keep myself focused on his conversation or my meal-prepping.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :-D My rule was always leave me alone when I was paying bills or balancing the check book!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I read recently of a scientific study about this problem, Sonja. It doesn't happen only as we get older but also to those much younger. The scientists call it an ''event boundary'' that happens when we leave a room and go into another to do whatever we intended and then can't remember what the task was. It is a real situation, apparently, and not proof of senility regardless of what our adult children think and say.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Well, this adult child suffers from it, also, so you won't get any "grief" from me about it! :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I taught math (6th grade) I taught the students a song we would sing to learn their times tables. We even went to the neighboring elementary school and performed for the students. It really helped the students learn their x's tables; they so easily can remember lyrics to songs it was a good match up for learning. When I taught fractions we did used no bake cookie recipes to reinforce the learning. And then when learning to convert standard measurements to metric we drew true to scale drawings of items from the Guinesss Book of Records. Doing things like that made math much more enjoyable for the students and things seemed to stick with them. I tried to do the same sort of teaching when I taught Language Arts, Reading, Science, and Social Studies. You've got to make it fun at least some of the time.


I wish you had been my teacher!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what page were they on - when I saw the picture initially it was all black - I will go back and see if I changed at all. --- sam


Pg54


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Dara - Ask Bill if Ray talked to him about a call from pre-high school and college days until he left for esm years and years ago. I talked to Ray a couple nights ago, was fun remineasing...small world...VA Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ringo actually often seeks out the sunny spots- I have known him come in really quite hot to touch! I am still waiting to hear- will have to get another load of hand washing under way.



pacer said:


> Julie...I am glad you found out what was causing the leaking of water. I do hope you will be able to get it fixed. Is Ringo enjoying the weather as it is cooling down for you.
> 
> Bonnie...The rabbits are adorable and I am sure they will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> This was many years ago before vehicles had seatbelt belts. It was a country road. He and his date were in the back seat. The other couple were in the front seat. His door came open and he was ejected. The other 3 only had minor scrapes and minor injuries. Just a twist of fate.
> Junek


But a sad twist none the less.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I had a concrete double sink in my basement.it was replaced last year with a fiberglass(?) one when we had some work done in the basement. I think the house was built in the late 50s or early 60s.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The whole tub is going to have to be replaced!


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Monday I mixed a batch of my almost pumpernickel- put it to prove- then organised to go out- fortunately spotted it on my way to the door- so I put it in the fridge to slow it down. It is NOT Alzheimer's, is just age and responsibilities- as any Mom knows.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Some days I think I'm getting Alzeimers & today is one of them. I mixed a batch of muffins as I cleaned up after lunch, put them in the oven & got ready to go bowling . The muffins would be done about 5 minutes before I needed to leave. DH came in, said give me a ride to the shop, at the other farm, so I did that then off to bowling :roll: :roll: When I came out from bowling I was going to take my tray of bedding plants for her to babysit while I'm gone. I was thinking of the various things I had to do & thought, I have to put some of those muffins in a bag, OMG so I raced home. DH had been home in the meantime but the house still smells burned.he put the muffins out on the deck. I thought DH would ask if I had lost my mind but he just said, did you forget t set the stop timer?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, was that torn in half letter at the old place or your new home?


The new one- that was why I was troubled. I would have considered the old Landlord capable of behaving like that- had hoped I was better liked here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello to everyone. I get a really late start to my days as DH is on vacation. We are going for an overnight tomorrow as DH wanted to go away for our anniversary and he was too busy at the time. I got to the yarn store yesterday and got my background yarn for the Dreambird. I know I won't have it made on time but so thankful the workshop will remain on. I'm now knitting a lovely little ascot for someone. Was going to make it for my friend who just got married but I believe it has to go over the head and I know she won't do that. Might go to DGD. We will see. Her birthday was the 6th but we will celebrate on this Friday as they are too busy also. It will be a wonderful week with DH home and our time away, then we get to take our friend out for celebration of their marriage Friday and Saturday the BD party for DGE.
> 
> I bought some pretty decoration eggs from Pysansky along with rabbits that split in half that I can put candy in and one of the nestling doll sets that has 10 pieces. Going to have to get some beeswax I guess as they are really impossible to get apart when you get to the really small ones. Should make a nice easter basket for the DGC with some chocolate added. I'll see if my camera is charged yet and add some photos. Ok charged but had to do an update. My goodness but there are a lot of updates. DH just put together the snow rake. We sure were lucky to get one. Will share with our DS as he wasn't as lucky. Sadly it will take DH a while to even get out there as the snow is up to the door and way above it and it is a bit of a step down to the deck. A bit warmer today though so tolerable to be out.


Very pretty!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS, So sorry about your health problems. My sister has that and she is on a special diet that amazed her doctor at how well she was doing. Seems all 3 of us, my sisters, are on special diets because of our immune systems. I hope they can get you regulated and the sooner the better. When you think of it allergies are immune system too.

Spider, Sorry you had a really bad day too. Hope it went better today.

Purple, You always bring us good news. Have a fabulous time in France with family. The rabbits were fabulous. Know the GK's will love them. Too bad that purple one almost did your hands in.

Tami, Sounds like you are doing a great job with the planning of the party.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I ended up getting black. Can you believe there were so many shades of black that I had a hard time deciding and not only shades but also some were matte and some shiny and some fluffier.
> 
> The beeswax isn't going to work on the dolls. Think that is making it stickier. DH says it might not be bad for them to be hard to take apart as an adult may have to help and then they won't get lost so easily. The smallest one is soooooo tiny.
> 
> ...


The next thing is to show us your feathers as you make them! 
DH quite possibly has a point about the nesting dolls.
I will be going up to the letter box soon to see if anything has turned up today- it is warm, but not seriously hot. (I have been just too weary to walk in the heat.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I had a concrete double sink in my basement.it was replaced last year with a fiberglass(?) one when we had some work done in the basement. I think the house was built in the late 50s or early 60s.


I would date this one to about that time, too.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I used to make the kids write out their times tables rather than write lines. I never saw the point of writing lines.


E-gads, there was nothing more boring that writing out a line 100 times. One didn't learn anything doing that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be welcomed in to the congregation, formally on Sunday- I have been told they will likely find some responsibility or other for me. Which will be good. Sad days are part and parcel of learning to let go the dementia partner. Doubly hard in my actual situation.
> The rubbish is a nuisance, but more annoying was the official letter that I discovered addressed to me- half way down the driveway, that someone had quite deliberately torn in two. Thank Heavens the old Postie instinct always to check the mail on the ground!


I am glad you found the letter!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I actually wondered if it was the former tenant- it is I think an offence to do such to Her Majesties Mail- or it used to be.


Tampering with the mail is a Federal offense here.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some days I think I'm getting Alzeimers & today is one of them. I mixed a batch of muffins as I cleaned up after lunch, put them in the oven & got ready to go bowling . The muffins would be done about 5 minutes before I needed to leave. DH came in, said give me a ride to the shop, at the other farm, so I did that then off to bowling :roll: :roll: When I came out from bowling I was going to take my tray of bedding plants for her to babysit while I'm gone. I was thinking of the various things I had to do & thought, I have to put some of those muffins in a bag, OMG so I raced home. DH had been home in the meantime but the house still smells burned.he put the muffins out on the deck. I thought DH would ask if I had lost my mind but he just said, did you forget t set the stop timer?


One night dh and I went out to Harveys for supper and when we were just finishing up he remembered he had left potatoes boiling on the stove. We had two dogs at that time. Good thing we were at a fast food place. We raced home and the smoke alarms were going off and the kitchen was full of smoke, but thank goodness all was well. That was scary and the dogs were frightened. We aired out the house and took the dogs outside for awhile. I hope we don't ever do that again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived safely in France and already had lots of cuddles with the gks. Off for an early night.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


  I am happy to hear you made it safely. Snuggle them for me also, please!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad you found the letter!


So was I!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Tampering with the mail is a Federal offense here.


I am pretty sure it is also here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...I am glad you found out what was causing the leaking of water. I do hope you will be able to get it fixed. Is Ringo enjoying the weather as it is cooling down for you.
> 
> Bonnie...The rabbits are adorable and I am sure they will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


You are welcome. I hope everyone enjoys it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> This was many years ago before vehicles had seatbelt belts. It was a country road. He and his date were in the back seat. The other couple were in the front seat. His door came open and he was ejected. The other 3 only had minor scrapes and minor injuries. Just a twist of fate.
> Junek


I am so sorry.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some days I think I'm getting Alzeimers & today is one of them. I mixed a batch of muffins as I cleaned up after lunch, put them in the oven & got ready to go bowling . The muffins would be done about 5 minutes before I needed to leave. DH came in, said give me a ride to the shop, at the other farm, so I did that then off to bowling :roll: :roll: When I came out from bowling I was going to take my tray of bedding plants for her to babysit while I'm gone. I was thinking of the various things I had to do & thought, I have to put some of those muffins in a bag, OMG so I raced home. DH had been home in the meantime but the house still smells burned.he put the muffins out on the deck. I thought DH would ask if I had lost my mind but he just said, did you forget t set the stop timer?


 :shock:


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Dara - see page 69


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is illegal to tamper with the mail here I know.


Lurker 2 said:


> I actually wondered if it was the former tenant- it is I think an offence to do such to Her Majesties Mail- or it used to be.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad you found the letter!


So am I. I am thinking it was the people who moved out and had made such a mess of your new home that did the letter destruction. Is your mail box open to everyone without a lock of some kind? 
Here it is also a federal offense to tamper with the mail, though kids have been known to put small firecracker bombs in the curb mailboxes. It is taken very seriously when they are apprehended. 
So good that you are used to carefully scanning the area and found it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well you both are welcome to PM me and guess. Noni did and was correct! Now just have to pray for rain tomorrow so DH can NOT go to work but can help/work with me!!! It's been suppose to rain most of the week but hasn't so far. 


KateB said:


> And me....or what we're thinking could be rubbish?! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes....lots and lots of rubbish! I'm pretty sure you've got it!


Swedenme said:


> Lots of rubbish if we are all thinking the same thing :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> my grandchildren are too dense - their minds on too many other things - unless you are direct they would never know what you are saying. but I no longer correct them - you can only butt your head against a brick wall before the pain becomes too much. I'm actually becoming pretty blasé where the grandchildren are concerned. --- sam


That is one of the advantages of being one generation removed from the source of the problem, Sam!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so sweet of you to say that Tami. I did love what I did (taught school) but will admit the last few years was very deflating in terms of enjoying it and encouraging other to follow the profession. Between lack of discipline and administrative support and state testing craziness I would was so ready to retire. Perhaps had the administration I was under been more supportive of it's teachers I wouldn't feel so strongly but the end of my career was distressing. I love it when I run into former students that speak to me and comment how much they learned and remembered activities. I do feel that I made a positive impact.


tami_ohio said:


> I wish you had been my teacher!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure you are liked at your new place by those that you have met. I really think it must have been the old landlord OR the former tenants of where you are now.


Lurker 2 said:


> The new one- that was why I was troubled. I would have considered the old Landlord capable of behaving like that- had hoped I was better liked here.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Gwen - My craft room is all white, walls and shelves, that way the yarn can show in its colors, the fabrics etc the same. Hopefully while you are waiting you are sorting the yarns by type and color. That will save some time for later. Are you going to store other crafts in the room, always have to decide on how to store them. A big,big job for sure...Looking forward...VA Sharon


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Gwen - My craft room is all white, walls and shelves, that way the yarn can show in its colors, the fabrics etc the same. Hopefully while you are waiting you are sorting the yarns by type and color. That will save some time for later. Are you going to store other crafts in the room, always have to decide on how to store them. A big,big job for sure...Looking forward...VA Sharon


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Gwen - My craft room is all white, walls and shelves, that way the yarn can show in its colors, the fabrics etc the same. Hopefully while you are waiting you are sorting the yarns by type and color. That will save some time for later. Are you going to store other crafts in the room, always have to decide on how to store them. A big,big job for sure...Looking forward...VA Sharon


Don't know why so many copies...sorry


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If it happens again you should report it.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am pretty sure it is also here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My room is not white and I know it should be but I'm not going to paint it. I also have my sewing/embroidery machine in there. And no, at this point I am not sorting the yarn by colors. It will be easier to do it as I put the yarns in the containers. I have a ridiculous amount of yarn and see no sense in handling it twice. Also I will be rearranging the furniture some too so everything is helter skelter right now.


vabchnonnie said:


> Gwen - My craft room is all white, walls and shelves, that way the yarn can show in its colors, the fabrics etc the same. Hopefully while you are waiting you are sorting the yarns by type and color. That will save some time for later. Are you going to store other crafts in the room, always have to decide on how to store them. A big,big job for sure...Looking forward...VA Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just finished one repeat out of 3 for week 5 of the Mystery KAL afghan that some of us are doing. Honestly the squares are all different sizes that so I am at a real mystery how these will all fit together. This weeks square is 9" x 34". This picture is after only one repeat.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> One night dh and I went out to Harveys for supper and when we were just finishing up he remembered he had left potatoes boiling on the stove. We had two dogs at that time. Good thing we were at a fast food place. We raced home and the smoke alarms were going off and the kitchen was full of smoke, but thank goodness all was well. That was scary and the dogs were frightened. We aired out the house and took the dogs outside for awhile. I hope we don't ever do that again.


I'll bet most of us have done something like that at least once! mine was also potatoes.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

vabchnonnie said:


> Don't know why so many copies...sorry


That's known as a "gwennie" because Gwen used to have computer problems that would double and triple and quadruple post-- lots of fun.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished one repeat out of 3 for week 5 of the Mystery KAL afghan that some of us are doing. Honestly the squares are all different sizes that so I am at a real mystery how these will all fit together. This weeks square is 9" x 34". This picture is after only one repeat.


This should be interesting-- doesn't seem that things are multiples of any size, either-- like 3 + 3 = 6 or something.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> You are too funny!


Thank you. You made me smile. But I am correct, aren't I?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You're right; they aren't. So far we have made 4 blocks 10" and a total of 12 (I think I'm remembering correctly) that are 6" and now this.....definitely a mystery.


Kansas g-ma said:


> This should be interesting-- doesn't seem that things are multiples of any size, either-- like 3 + 3 = 6 or something.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You're right; they aren't. So far we have made 4 blocks 10" and a total of 12 (I think I'm remembering correctly) that are 6" and now this.....definitely a mystery.


Latest square is very pretty, I agree, seems strange they are all different sizes.

Julie, I hope you have no more problems with the mail, very strange.

Daralene, lovely pysanka & cute little scarf.

Thanks for all the compliments on my bunnies


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :-D My rule was always leave me alone when I was paying bills or balancing the check book!


After I've answered several of his math set-ups, I remind him that if he wants to eat before bedtime, I MUST finish preparing it. Being an intelligent, 16 year old male with hollow legs, he responds appropriately. Quiet time from that end of the dining room. lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The new one- that was why I was troubled. I would have considered the old Landlord capable of behaving like that- had hoped I was better liked here.


Julie, have you reported this to the postal authorities, shared the physical evidence with them?

Ohio Joy


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Tami-Ohio F Y I I will NOT be able to attend the meeting in August: too far away and too expensive for me. Those going, have a wonderful time...will be thinking of you...VA Sharon


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello, Dear Hearts,
Just a short note. I finally got a call from my doctors nurse. She called to tell me my Cholesterol was off and had I ever been on anything. In my mind I hung up. I politely told her that he has had me on meds for this ever since I have been seeing him. At one time Lipitor and Simvastin. Now he has me on Tilipix and three fish oil capsules a day. She told me she would get back with me. Then she told me he was not going to do anything on my thryroid medication, so I guess it is not important to him that my hair is thinning and I am having hair loss. He refuses to add T3. I had to ask her about my leg. She was not aware of any tests that were run. When I reminded her of the Doppler study she looked it up and said oh, you have another superficial blood clot (the deep ones are the ones you worry about). I keep throwing these and the leg continues to hurt. She said she would be getting back to me. To say the least I am discouraged and all symptoms are distressing me. The leg keeps me awake. 
I have done much of nothing today and had all good intentions of working with my socks today. I wanted to rewind my Trekking I played with when Kathy was here and still would like to match the stripes.
Will post more later when I will prayerfully be at my best.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The next thing is to show us your feathers as you make them!
> DH quite possibly has a point about the nesting dolls.
> I will be going up to the letter box soon to see if anything has turned up today- it is warm, but not seriously hot. (I have been just too weary to walk in the heat.)


It's funny isn't it. I've been hibernating because I don't want to go out in the cold and you don't want to walk in the heat. Hope you get more energy and soon we will be switching. You to the cold and us to the heat.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Hello, Dear Hearts,
> Just a short note. I finally got a call from my doctors nurse. She called to tell me my Cholesterol was off and had I ever been on anything. In my mind I hung up. I politely told her that he has had me on meds for this ever since I have been seeing him. At one time Lipitor and Simvastin. Now he has me on Tilipix and three fish oil capsules a day. She told me she would get back with me. Then she told me he was not going to do anything on my thryroid medication, so I guess it is not important to him that my hair is thinning and I am having hair loss. He refuses to add T3. I had to ask her about my leg. She was not aware of any tests that were run. When I reminded her of the Doppler study she looked it up and said oh, you have another superficial blood clot (the deep ones are the ones you worry about). I keep throwing these and the leg continues to hurt. She said she would be getting back to me. To say the least I am discouraged and all symptoms are distressing me. The leg keeps me awake.
> I have done much of nothing today and had all good intentions of working with my socks today. I wanted to rewind my Trekking I played with when Kathy was here and still would like to match the stripes.
> Will post more later when I will prayerfully be at my best.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


What a mess with your doctor and his nurse! Yes, I get calls from my Dr's nurse but she ALWAYS knows what is going on. How upsetting. If the leg hurts, something seems wrong. So sorry you are in pain and having problems. Hope you get to knit again soon. Perhaps that would be calming. Hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is illegal to tamper with the mail here I know.


It was such a deliberate tearing in two.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So am I. I am thinking it was the people who moved out and had made such a mess of your new home that did the letter destruction. Is your mail box open to everyone without a lock of some kind?
> Here it is also a federal offense to tamper with the mail, though kids have been known to put small firecracker bombs in the curb mailboxes. It is taken very seriously when they are apprehended.
> So good that you are used to carefully scanning the area and found it.


I have sort of forced the letter tray back into position but the letterbox is in pretty bad shape. I really need to discuss with Nasir what will be done, and the length of time things are taking. I am hoping someone from Church may step up to help. I will be formally welcomed this Sunday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sure you are liked at your new place by those that you have met. I really think it must have been the old landlord OR the former tenants of where you are now.


Can't blame the old Landlord, because he does not know where I have moved to!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If it happens again you should report it.


I have the evidence of the original although I did extract the document it contained. I will check with the non-emergency police.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Latest square is very pretty, I agree, seems strange they are all different sizes.
> 
> Julie, I hope you have no more problems with the mail, very strange.
> 
> ...


What got me was that it appeared to be so deliberate.
One thing Ringo is benefiting lots more trips up to the letter box- I have no idea what time the postie gets here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, have you reported this to the postal authorities, shared the physical evidence with them?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Not yet, I've not been out since. I will take it to the post office with me when I go tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello, Dear Hearts,
> Just a short note. I finally got a call from my doctors nurse. She called to tell me my Cholesterol was off and had I ever been on anything. In my mind I hung up. I politely told her that he has had me on meds for this ever since I have been seeing him. At one time Lipitor and Simvastin. Now he has me on Tilipix and three fish oil capsules a day. She told me she would get back with me. Then she told me he was not going to do anything on my thryroid medication, so I guess it is not important to him that my hair is thinning and I am having hair loss. He refuses to add T3. I had to ask her about my leg. She was not aware of any tests that were run. When I reminded her of the Doppler study she looked it up and said oh, you have another superficial blood clot (the deep ones are the ones you worry about). I keep throwing these and the leg continues to hurt. She said she would be getting back to me. To say the least I am discouraged and all symptoms are distressing me. The leg keeps me awake.
> I have done much of nothing today and had all good intentions of working with my socks today. I wanted to rewind my Trekking I played with when Kathy was here and still would like to match the stripes.
> Will post more later when I will prayerfully be at my best.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


And it is really good, Betty that you are able to share your troubles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It's funny isn't it. I've been hibernating because I don't want to go out in the cold and you don't want to walk in the heat. Hope you get more energy and soon we will be switching. You to the cold and us to the heat.


That is the nature of our elderly Planet!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello, Dear Hearts,
> Just a short note. I finally got a call from my doctors nurse. She called to tell me my Cholesterol was off and had I ever been on anything. In my mind I hung up. I politely told her that he has had me on meds for this ever since I have been seeing him. At one time Lipitor and Simvastin. Now he has me on Tilipix and three fish oil capsules a day. She told me she would get back with me. Then she told me he was not going to do anything on my thryroid medication, so I guess it is not important to him that my hair is thinning and I am having hair loss. He refuses to add T3. I had to ask her about my leg. She was not aware of any tests that were run. When I reminded her of the Doppler study she looked it up and said oh, you have another superficial blood clot (the deep ones are the ones you worry about). I keep throwing these and the leg continues to hurt. She said she would be getting back to me. To say the least I am discouraged and all symptoms are distressing me. The leg keeps me awake.
> I have done much of nothing today and had all good intentions of working with my socks today. I wanted to rewind my Trekking I played with when Kathy was here and still would like to match the stripes.
> Will post more later when I will prayerfully be at my best.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


That is not good. It sounds as though both your doctor and nurse are incompetent. Could you not seek a second opinion?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but was it addressed to your new place? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The new one- that was why I was troubled. I would have considered the old Landlord capable of behaving like that- had hoped I was better liked here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the picture finally made it bonnie - those are terrific bunnies. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, you wanted to see my bunnies, far from perfect but I think the GKs will be happy. Will NEVER again use the purple yarn called Baby Fringe, the pieces were 1/2 inch thick & terrible to sew together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe it is time to look for a new doctor. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello, Dear Hearts,
> Just a short note. I finally got a call from my doctors nurse. She called to tell me my Cholesterol was off and had I ever been on anything. In my mind I hung up. I politely told her that he has had me on meds for this ever since I have been seeing him. At one time Lipitor and Simvastin. Now he has me on Tilipix and three fish oil capsules a day. She told me she would get back with me. Then she told me he was not going to do anything on my thryroid medication, so I guess it is not important to him that my hair is thinning and I am having hair loss. He refuses to add T3. I had to ask her about my leg. She was not aware of any tests that were run. When I reminded her of the Doppler study she looked it up and said oh, you have another superficial blood clot (the deep ones are the ones you worry about). I keep throwing these and the leg continues to hurt. She said she would be getting back to me. To say the least I am discouraged and all symptoms are distressing me. The leg keeps me awake.
> I have done much of nothing today and had all good intentions of working with my socks today. I wanted to rewind my Trekking I played with when Kathy was here and still would like to match the stripes.
> Will post more later when I will prayerfully be at my best.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> but was it addressed to your new place? --- sam


Oh, yes! I had done my change of address with them, to get the funds I need!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived safely in France and already had lots of cuddles with the gks. Off for an early night.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


Glad you have arrived safely 👍 give the GKS extra hugs from all of us. 
Healing vibes and hugs back to you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Love it :thumbup:


My Chrissy has said if I get her the paint she will put flowers down the lane for me. 🙌🙌 it will look very nice.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

The first of our baby goats have been born. One buck and one doe. Unfortunately the doe was stillborn but the buck is doing fine so far. My daughter is a wonderful midwife!! I'm up late pray for me tomorrow I have a job interview at Walmart. I hope I have a brain!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I hate the confusion between Drs I hope you're able to get help soon for your let, I have had those too but not enough to keep me awake. Maybe they will recommend a support sock or something like that.


Bulldog said:


> Hello, Dear Hearts,
> Just a short note. I finally got a call from my doctors nurse. She called to tell me my Cholesterol was off and had I ever been on anything. In my mind I hung up. I politely told her that he has had me on meds for this ever since I have been seeing him. At one time Lipitor and Simvastin. Now he has me on Tilipix and three fish oil capsules a day. She told me she would get back with me. Then she told me he was not going to do anything on my thryroid medication, so I guess it is not important to him that my hair is thinning and I am having hair loss. He refuses to add T3. I had to ask her about my leg. She was not aware of any tests that were run. When I reminded her of the Doppler study she looked it up and said oh, you have another superficial blood clot (the deep ones are the ones you worry about). I keep throwing these and the leg continues to hurt. She said she would be getting back to me. To say the least I am discouraged and all symptoms are distressing me. The leg keeps me awake.
> I have done much of nothing today and had all good intentions of working with my socks today. I wanted to rewind my Trekking I played with when Kathy was here and still would like to match the stripes.
> Will post more later when I will prayerfully be at my best.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you have a little girl to knit and crochet for you might want to look here. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-dress-hat-set


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> We got some good news or at least better news than we were expecting we think. My middle son phoned up for his test results and was told there is a problem with his thyroid and he has to make an appointment to see the doctor . So the thinking is that it's not serious otherwise our doctor would have phoned us as that's what they have done before
> Sonja


For such a small little gland the thyroid sure has a lot of power! 
I see my doctor for a follow up next week about mine.
Evelyn


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

We changed from the Dr we liked to this daughter when Jim went in for heart cath and resulting bypass surgery. Angie talked us into seeing this Dr as she didn't think our former doctor were taking proper care for us. We changed and this is the mess we got into. I have wished a thousand times we had not changed. Now we are stuck as they are all so negative here in Mississippi when it comes to Medicare. I have thrown seven deep vein blood clots four in this leg, one in the other leg and one in each lung. I knew I had another superficial blood clots when I saw him. The problem is the pain I am experiencing with the leg and it seems to be at night. Real sleep it out of the question. It has been over two weeks since I told him about the pain and if I hadn't butted in and asked about my leg I would not have gotten anything at all today. She still has to check with him and he is out of the office more than he is in the office. Sorry about venting my frustrations.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well you both are welcome to PM me and guess. Noni did and was correct! Now just have to pray for rain tomorrow so DH can NOT go to work but can help/work with me!!! It's been suppose to rain most of the week but hasn't so far.


No I'm going to wait till you show a picture , the curiosity is half the fun 😄
Just read your next post still looking forward to pictures 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished one repeat out of 3 for week 5 of the Mystery KAL afghan that some of us are doing. Honestly the squares are all different sizes that so I am at a real mystery how these will all fit together. This weeks square is 9" x 34". This picture is after only one repeat.


I really like all your different squares Gwen I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of all these mystery afghan / blankets


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'll bet most of us have done something like that at least once! mine was also potatoes.


This is going to make you laugh mine is eggs and more than once . I just go off and find something else to do and forget. I am terrible in the kitchen . If I am cooking and someone says " is supper ready yet " my youngest sniffs and says " can't smell burning so it can't be cooked yet " 😃
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Hello, Dear Hearts,
> Just a short note. I finally got a call from my doctors nurse. She called to tell me my Cholesterol was off and had I ever been on anything. In my mind I hung up. I politely told her that he has had me on meds for this ever since I have been seeing him. At one time Lipitor and Simvastin. Now he has me on Tilipix and three fish oil capsules a day. She told me she would get back with me. Then she told me he was not going to do anything on my thryroid medication, so I guess it is not important to him that my hair is thinning and I am having hair loss. He refuses to add T3. I had to ask her about my leg. She was not aware of any tests that were run. When I reminded her of the Doppler study she looked it up and said oh, you have another superficial blood clot (the deep ones are the ones you worry about). I keep throwing these and the leg continues to hurt. She said she would be getting back to me. To say the least I am discouraged and all symptoms are distressing me. The leg keeps me awake.
> I have done much of nothing today and had all good intentions of working with my socks today. I wanted to rewind my Trekking I played with when Kathy was here and still would like to match the stripes.
> Will post more later when I will prayerfully be at my best.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


Betty can you not report your doctor . I don't know how it works but I know here if you don't think you are getting the treatment you should be getting you can report the doctor and get a second opinion . The doctor could even lose his license if there are more than one complaint 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> My Chrissy has said if I get her the paint she will put flowers down the lane for me. 🙌🙌 it will look very nice.


What fun ,hope you post a picture
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nittergma said:


> The first of our baby goats have been born. One buck and one doe. Unfortunately the doe was stillborn but the buck is doing fine so far. My daughter is a wonderful midwife!! I'm up late pray for me tomorrow I have a job interview at Walmart. I hope I have a brain!


Sorry to here about your baby goat being still born were they twins ?, and good luck with your job interview 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> For such a small little gland the thyroid sure has a lot of power!
> I see my doctor for a follow up next week about mine.
> Evelyn


I have also got thyroid problems . I had an over active one and had to have the bomb (radiation ) to kill it off . So now take permanent medication. There are a few if us on here who have thyroid problems 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> We changed from the Dr we liked to this daughter when Jim went in for heart cath and resulting bypass surgery. Angie talked us into seeing this Dr as she didn't think our former doctor were taking proper care for us. We changed and this is the mess we got into. I have wished a thousand times we had not changed. Now we are stuck as they are all so negative here in Mississippi when it comes to Medicare. I have thrown seven deep vein blood clots four in this leg, one in the other leg and one in each lung. I knew I had another superficial blood clots when I saw him. The problem is the pain I am experiencing with the leg and it seems to be at night. Real sleep it out of the question. It has been over two weeks since I told him about the pain and if I hadn't butted in and asked about my leg I would not have gotten anything at all today. She still has to check with him and he is out of the office more than he is in the office. Sorry about venting my frustrations.


That is fine, Betty! Vent all you need. You must be worried, frustrated and so anxious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have also got thyroid problems . I had an over active one and had to have the bomb (radiation ) to kill it off . So now take permanent medication. There are a few if us on here who have thyroid problems
> Sonja


I think it is quite a common issue. And of course the thyroid controls some really important parts of one's system!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I found the heel in your toe-up workshop quite easy as long as I kept counting & it turned out so nice.Much neater than the old heel with the gusset that I have always done.


And a little hint for using again- the sttich to be wrapped is snuggled up closly to the last one wrapped (the wrap pulls it in a bit but enough to pick). Did a black heel toady- actually I was out so it worked well as I had daylight to see what I was doing.
I'm in th emiddle of flap right now- the Penguin has a falp and gussett heel and I figure that we need a variety of heels so I have done some different ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> So true, June, but I have a problem with Tim who brings up specific spelling of words of many syllables or math problems involving lots of numbers while I am involved in a recipe.
> 
> Since he is very much into complex facts or details, these are what he likes to talk about while he is having a snack and I'm prepping dinner. Quite often I have to call a halt to one or the other activity to keep myself focused on his conversation or my meal-prepping.
> 
> Ohio Joy


There is a limit to the multi tasking we can do isn't there?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Same here....(see!) I type here more like a conversation rather than grammatically correct. I'll tell a story on myself. When I moved schools and was assigned to teach Language Arts for the first time in a bit over 20 years I was devastated (always has taught science and a little math). I was given a week to put together my room and get lesson plans ready befor actually given students (school year had already started). I was putting in 12-15 hour days and was exhausted. Okay, scene is set....I typed up a welcome letter to send home to students very late one night; let computer do spell check instead of doing it also myself. Sent the letter home with students. Had a parent come up to see the Lead Instructor carrying the letter with all the corrections made. I was so embarrassed!!! Here I was the teacher of English and had sent out such a horrible letter. Never again dis I send home anything that I had not proofed myself and left it to the computer. Shame shame shame.


Whoops.

I agree that here is more like a conversation


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You all have me remembering that I had to learn the multiplication tables while I was in 4th grade - had to memorize up to 12 x 12 to be able to regain the privilege to check out library books. It was not a shock, the teacher was a nun who had taught in our school for as long as anyone could remember and had taught everyone of my Dad's brothers and sisters and everyone of my brothers and sisters. I was so sad when about 2 weeks into the school year, 12 of us were broken off to be with the 5th grade and we had a new teacher. But, that teacher implemented the same rule and the 12 of us spent a great deal of time memorizing those tables...the 5th grade class had to recite them also to regain library privileges. It worked for many of us as we can still rattle them off. I'm going to look into those math memory tricks though.


i would have ended with no library privileges as no matter what my grade 4 teacher did with me I couldn't get them learnt. She spent many a lunch time walking me round the yard as she did yard duty. You know I never saw it as a punishment but that she was trying to help me. I think she was called Sister Benedict!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A friend sent me this today, thought I might like to see some flowers. 😊😊🌷💐


What a fun idea


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think you should correct and send to the principal. --- sam


Some are from her!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello, Dear Hearts,
> Just a short note. I finally got a call from my doctors nurse. She called to tell me my Cholesterol was off and had I ever been on anything. In my mind I hung up. I politely told her that he has had me on meds for this ever since I have been seeing him. At one time Lipitor and Simvastin. Now he has me on Tilipix and three fish oil capsules a day. She told me she would get back with me. Then she told me he was not going to do anything on my thryroid medication, so I guess it is not important to him that my hair is thinning and I am having hair loss. He refuses to add T3. I had to ask her about my leg. She was not aware of any tests that were run. When I reminded her of the Doppler study she looked it up and said oh, you have another superficial blood clot (the deep ones are the ones you worry about). I keep throwing these and the leg continues to hurt. She said she would be getting back to me. To say the least I am discouraged and all symptoms are distressing me. The leg keeps me awake.
> I have done much of nothing today and had all good intentions of working with my socks today. I wanted to rewind my Trekking I played with when Kathy was here and still would like to match the stripes.
> Will post more later when I will prayerfully be at my best.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


It sounds to me like it is time to find a new doctor. This one and his nurse, are not giving you the care you need. And the question has to be asked, why are you getting even superficial blood clots? They, too, though tiny and usually not as damaging, can block a coronary artery. 
You need a much better internist or family practitioner than this person.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Will the tub be replaced, or just removed/ disconnected so the leaking can be stopped. I assume that it isn't needed if you have a washing machine and a normal washroom sink? Either way, I hope it all gets sorted out very soon so you can wash without stress...


There speaks someone from the UK! Down here we have laundry's for our washing machine etc in most houses (flats might be different, in this case they are probably in the bathroom, Never kitchen. Here we aren't allowed to have them in the kitchen) and that includes a larger sink for hand washing clothes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I actually wondered if it was the former tenant- it is I think an offence to do such to Her Majesties Mail- or it used to be.


Same here I think as well. It is worrying as who knows what else might be taken that you don't find.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some days I think I'm getting Alzeimers & today is one of them. I mixed a batch of muffins as I cleaned up after lunch, put them in the oven & got ready to go bowling . The muffins would be done about 5 minutes before I needed to leave. DH came in, said give me a ride to the shop, at the other farm, so I did that then off to bowling :roll: :roll: When I came out from bowling I was going to take my tray of bedding plants for her to babysit while I'm gone. I was thinking of the various things I had to do & thought, I have to put some of those muffins in a bag, OMG so I raced home. DH had been home in the meantime but the house still smells burned.he put the muffins out on the deck. I thought DH would ask if I had lost my mind but he just said, did you forget t set the stop timer?


Well as you left home early for him the timer wouldn't have helped much anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> There speaks someone from the UK! Down here we have laundry's for our washing machine etc in most houses (flats might be different, in this case they are probably in the bathroom, Never kitchen. Here we aren't allowed to have them in the kitchen) and that includes a larger sink for hand washing clothes.


We have a ruling that the laundry has to be separate from the Kitchen including any automatic washing machine and there have to be a minimum of two doors between toilet and kitchen, Washing machines are allowed in a bathroom however. (provided there is the correct drainage.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Same here I think as well. It is worrying as who knows what else might be taken that you don't find.


Exactly!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished one repeat out of 3 for week 5 of the Mystery KAL afghan that some of us are doing. Honestly the squares are all different sizes that so I am at a real mystery how these will all fit together. This weeks square is 9" x 34". This picture is after only one repeat.


Sure is a mystery afghan thats for sure. The 'squares' look good but hard to see how they will join together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Exactly!


Thought you were going to bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thought you were going to bed!


I have washed, now, and had a mid-night snack, and will shortly head to bed!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello everyone! Sure sounds like spring this beautiful morning, the birds are really chattering. So good to see them and hear them. Have really been busy the last few days, our buildings here in the senior section are going to be pressure washed,consequently I have to remove everything from my balcony, only place to put it is inside my apartment. To me, my balcony is another room, in nice weather it is the best room. Early morning sun, very private here on the second floor, I use it a lot, meals, reading, knitting etc. Because the floor is wood, I will have to wait until it is very dry before I can put the carpet down again. How is the knitting coming? - still waiting for me, that's not good. Anything good and exciting here? - no. Everything is much the same...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty that doctor & his nurse do not sound like they are keeping your best interests at heart. I know with being on medicare it is difficult to find someone but I sure hope you can get into see someone else. Perhaps they are overworked but they need to at least know what is going on before contacting you so you can be confident in their capabilities. That is ridiculous. You are in my prayers dear one. Please try to get into a better doctor.


Bulldog said:


> Hello, Dear Hearts,
> Just a short note. I finally got a call from my doctors nurse. She called to tell me my Cholesterol was off and had I ever been on anything. In my mind I hung up. I politely told her that he has had me on meds for this ever since I have been seeing him. At one time Lipitor and Simvastin. Now he has me on Tilipix and three fish oil capsules a day. She told me she would get back with me. Then she told me he was not going to do anything on my thryroid medication, so I guess it is not important to him that my hair is thinning and I am having hair loss. He refuses to add T3. I had to ask her about my leg. She was not aware of any tests that were run. When I reminded her of the Doppler study she looked it up and said oh, you have another superficial blood clot (the deep ones are the ones you worry about). I keep throwing these and the leg continues to hurt. She said she would be getting back to me. To say the least I am discouraged and all symptoms are distressing me. The leg keeps me awake.
> I have done much of nothing today and had all good intentions of working with my socks today. I wanted to rewind my Trekking I played with when Kathy was here and still would like to match the stripes.
> Will post more later when I will prayerfully be at my best.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How delightful! You must take pictures when it is done and share them.


NanaCaren said:


> My Chrissy has said if I get her the paint she will put flowers down the lane for me. 🙌🙌 it will look very nice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A sure sign of spring; so sad for the doe. Hope the buck continues to thrive. I'll have you in prayer today as you go to the interview.


nittergma said:


> The first of our baby goats have been born. One buck and one doe. Unfortunately the doe was stillborn but the buck is doing fine so far. My daughter is a wonderful midwife!! I'm up late pray for me tomorrow I have a job interview at Walmart. I hope I have a brain!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam those are so adorable!


thewren said:


> if you have a little girl to knit and crochet for you might want to look here. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-dress-hat-set


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Vent away Betty. We're here for you. Could you go back to the other doctor?


Bulldog said:


> We changed from the Dr we liked to this daughter when Jim went in for heart cath and resulting bypass surgery. Angie talked us into seeing this Dr as she didn't think our former doctor were taking proper care for us. We changed and this is the mess we got into. I have wished a thousand times we had not changed. Now we are stuck as they are all so negative here in Mississippi when it comes to Medicare. I have thrown seven deep vein blood clots four in this leg, one in the other leg and one in each lung. I knew I had another superficial blood clots when I saw him. The problem is the pain I am experiencing with the leg and it seems to be at night. Real sleep it out of the question. It has been over two weeks since I told him about the pain and if I hadn't butted in and asked about my leg I would not have gotten anything at all today. She still has to check with him and he is out of the office more than he is in the office. Sorry about venting my frustrations.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL.....I've burned eggs too (boiled them dry) and boy does it smell. My mom used to almost always burn the rolls on Thanksgiving.


Swedenme said:


> This is going to make you laugh mine is eggs and more than once . I just go off and find something else to do and forget. I am terrible in the kitchen . If I am cooking and someone says " is supper ready yet " my youngest sniffs and says " can't smell burning so it can't be cooked yet " 😃
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Where are your penguin socks? I must have missed them and can't find them.


darowil said:


> And a little hint for using again- the sttich to be wrapped is snuggled up closly to the last one wrapped (the wrap pulls it in a bit but enough to pick). Did a black heel toady- actually I was out so it worked well as I had daylight to see what I was doing.
> I'm in th emiddle of flap right now- the Penguin has a falp and gussett heel and I figure that we need a variety of heels so I have done some different ones.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What fun ,hope you post a picture
> Sonja


I will definitely post a photo when she is done. I'm am hoping to get the paint today.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :-D My rule was always leave me alone when I was paying bills or balancing the check book!


If I'm counting my knitting stitches or, more recently, when I'm doing the Kitchener weaving/stitch, I can't be distracted or I completely mess it up. My daughter totally understands. I only have to say "concentrating" and she waits until I say all right or whatever. Of course, with young children that wouldn't be true!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to go get some coffee and breakfast. Will pop back in shortly.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But a sad twist none the less.


Yes, it was such a sad twist that he was killed and the other 3 hardly touched at all.
Re: young cousin death in auto accident.

Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Monday I mixed a batch of my almost pumpernickel- put it to prove- then organised to go out- fortunately spotted it on my way to the door- so I put it in the fridge to slow it down. It is NOT Alzheimer's, is just age and responsibilities- as any Mom knows.


Amen to that, Julie. As we get older, we have so much living and experiences behind us, that our brain has to be very full!! LOL! Not to mention various knitting patterns and plans for future projects!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Where are your penguin socks? I must have missed them and can't find them.


Not done yet- this second one doesn't want to hatch- had problems getting the flap right but now on the homeward run I hope-sure something else will go wrong. Going to cheat with the eyes and ask someone else to do them! So you'll need to wait till next week! (Hope they will be done by then that for sure). THis is the 3rd pair of these- you would think they would go a little more smoothly than this one has.

And now I am off to bed- need to be up by 7 in the morning (early for me) as I have my shopping coming between 7 and 9. Decided to try online. Seemed slow, but will get quicker I'm sure so might try it again to see how it works.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry.


Thank you, Tami. It was long, long ago but at the time, it was very hard. Especially so, since I lost my father the following year.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished one repeat out of 3 for week 5 of the Mystery KAL afghan that some of us are doing. Honestly the squares are all different sizes that so I am at a real mystery how these will all fit together. This weeks square is 9" x 34". This picture is after only one repeat.


That's going to be a beautiful AND interesting afghan when completed. I'm looking forward to seeing it.
I belong to a crochet group on FB and members are showing different squares of a mystery crochet afghan. I can't believe some of the complicated and multicolor squares they're doing. I'm also looking forward to seeing that crochet afghan completed!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello, Dear Hearts,
> Just a short note. I finally got a call from my doctors nurse. She called to tell me my Cholesterol was off and had I ever been on anything. In my mind I hung up. I politely told her that he has had me on meds for this ever since I have been seeing him. At one time Lipitor and Simvastin. Now he has me on Tilipix and three fish oil capsules a day. She told me she would get back with me. Then she told me he was not going to do anything on my thryroid medication, so I guess it is not important to him that my hair is thinning and I am having hair loss. He refuses to add T3. I had to ask her about my leg. She was not aware of any tests that were run. When I reminded her of the Doppler study she looked it up and said oh, you have another superficial blood clot (the deep ones are the ones you worry about). I keep throwing these and the leg continues to hurt. She said she would be getting back to me. To say the least I am discouraged and all symptoms are distressing me. The leg keeps me awake.
> I have done much of nothing today and had all good intentions of working with my socks today. I wanted to rewind my Trekking I played with when Kathy was here and still would like to match the stripes.
> Will post more later when I will prayerfully be at my best.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


My dear Betty. It's so hard when we get such a nonchalant answer from our Dr's office staff. 
I love my Dr but for a while a couple of years ago, his receptionist would not return calls or even answer the phone. It was so bad, my sister changed Dr's. I was not giving up on a dr that I liked and had been going to for 20 years. I talked to the office manager and found out she'd had a lot of complaints. I guess she put the fear of God in the receptionist because she got her act together!
I'm keeping you in prayers for a good conclusion to your health problems. You know we always have listening ears and a hug for you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from an overcast Great Bend, we are having a lovely springing morning. Popping in real quick before Seth arrives. Yesterday we made baked beans. Just added things until they tasted right. Will try to remember how much if what was added. Also cooked corn beef, easy as ever. Put corn beef on foil large enough to wrap around leaving enough space at top so it doesn't touch the meat. Mix 3 tablespoons each of honey mustard and grainy mustard together. Slather on the beef. Sprinkle 2 tablespoons brown sugar over mustard. Fold foil over making sure not to let the foil touch top of meat. Bake in shallow pan at 350f/ 180c/ gas mark 4 for 2 1/2 hours. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing hugs for everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nittergma said:


> The first of our baby goats have been born. One buck and one doe. Unfortunately the doe was stillborn but the buck is doing fine so far. My daughter is a wonderful midwife!! I'm up late pray for me tomorrow I have a job interview at Walmart. I hope I have a brain!


Best of luck at your interview! I'm glad one of the baby goats survived
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Hello everyone! Sure sounds like spring this beautiful morning, the birds are really chattering. So good to see them and hear them. Have really been busy the last few days, our buildings here in the senior section are going to be pressure washed,consequently I have to remove everything from my balcony, only place to put it is inside my apartment. To me, my balcony is another room, in nice weather it is the best room. Early morning sun, very private here on the second floor, I use it a lot, meals, reading, knitting etc. Because the floor is wood, I will have to wait until it is very dry before I can put the carpet down again. How is the knitting coming? - still waiting for me, that's not good. Anything good and exciting here? - no. Everything is much the same...until next time...VA Sharon


I was going to PM you if you hadn't sent a note today. I forgot about your building being pressure washed. And all the extra work that causes!
We have such a great maintenance man. I accidentally pulled down the blind in my bedroom over the weekend. Well,I thought I pulled it down but broke it instead. When he came and looked at it, he said I'd broken it. So he immediately put up a new one. I'd only called that morning about it and he came in the early afternoon.
He's been the maintenance man since the building opened and knows it as well as his own home, I'm sure!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend, we are having a lovely springing morning. Popping in real quick before Seth arrives. Yesterday we made baked beans. Just added things until they tasted right. Will try to remember how much if what was added. Also cooked corn beef, easy as ever. Put corn beef on foil large enough to wrap around leaving enough space at top so it doesn't touch the meat. Mix 3 tablespoons each of honey mustard and grainy mustard together. Slather on the beef. Sprinkle 2 tablespoons brown sugar over mustard. Fold foil over making sure not to let the foil touch top of meat. Bake in shallow pan at 350f/ 180c/ gas mark 4 for 2 1/2 hours.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone.


Good morning, Caren!! I'd never drink the coffee for admiring it. Yummy!! Your beef and beans look wonderful. Made me hungry but it's 9 am now and my 5 am breakfast isn't even a memory. 
My daughter keeps threatening me with Ensure ( the fortified drink) if I don't eat more!! Unfortunately, as I've gotten older, I just don't want that much to eat. Of course, being in a wheelchair, I don't exercise enough to use a lot of calories!
Junek


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend, we are having a lovely springing morning. Popping in real quick before Seth arrives. Yesterday we made baked beans. Just added things until they tasted right. Will try to remember how much if what was added. Also cooked corn beef, easy as ever. Put corn beef on foil large enough to wrap around leaving enough space at top so it doesn't touch the meat. Mix 3 tablespoons each of honey mustard and grainy mustard together. Slather on the beef. Sprinkle 2 tablespoons brown sugar over mustard. Fold foil over making sure not to let the foil touch top of meat. Bake in shallow pan at 350f/ 180c/ gas mark 4 for 2 1/2 hours.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone.


Ohh, that's making me hungry and it's only 9:20 A.M. here. Can I come to your house for supper?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Joyce, I throw clots because my Lupus factor is abnormal. Why I keep throwing these superficial ones I don't know. I am a stickler about getting my blood thinner taken. He just changed me to Zoltaren. I feel like I am stuck. Angie encouraged us to go to him and since she was working as a pharmacist at the time knew all the doctors. He gave her excellent care (though I do not think he has done so since she has been laid up with this leg and foot experience from the virus obtained in St Lucia)I am embarrassed to call our former doctor. There is a new partner in the same clinic that we used to see the three years we were in Hattiesburg but they won't allow you to swap amongst the partners of the clinic. My legs normally swell and I don't always have a streak but I know how to feel along that vein when it is bothering me. Sometimes the site is red and inflamed looking, sometimes it is not. I can tell by what I feel if I have one. The good thing is I have a vena ceva filter in since I have had a clot in each lung at two different times.
All I know to do at this point is talk to my friend above.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, read my Bible readings this morning but have not yet had prayer time so my Sis must have said hers already or one of you. I just got a phone call from Dr Adams office (the vein Dr I have been referred to) and have an appointment on March 25th at nine thirty. Maybe I can get my panties unwaded now.
CAREN, I would hate to ruin the beautiful cup of coffee by drinking it.
Evelyn, I am praying for good reports from your testing. Hopefully they can get you on the right meds for cholesterol. I just asked my Dr to add T3 to my thyroid meds and he refused. I guess I am gonna be bald AND fat.
HEATHER, Prayers ongoing for a better life for you once all this moving is over.You put your foot down to those teenagers and make them pull their share.
Bonnie, I loved your bunnies. I know the grandkids will. I am so sorry about your burnt muffins. Both Jim and I have been guilty of burning something or another.
Sonja, praying you will get a good report for your son tomorrow.
Daralene, love the color and pattern of your knitting. You always do such intricate, beautiful work. I don't know why you doubt your skill. The nesting dolls and eggs were beautiful. Here's hoping you will have a great getaway with your sweet hubby. He sure loves you.
Gwen, I can't wait until this mystery afghan is done. I am so curious with all the different sizes. Praying you will have some of our rain so Brantley can help finish the stash room. I have an idea but not sure.
Morning, June.
My mind has gone blank (what else in new?)for the dear one who is having outside power washed, please don't overdo moving everything out of the way.
Well, I could not find two of the same sized needles to learn knitting two socks on two circs when Kathy was here but found them last night. I have two ones, so will start a pair of toe up with those. Wish me luck. 
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Caren, meant to tell you, your corn beef and baked beans looked so good. Have not had coffee or breakfast yet.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:15 am and I have been MIA for the last few days. 8 1/2 hrs for the last 3 days. Also the time change has kicked my butt. Bought these at work yesterday.....

Going back to catch up


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, it was such a sad twist that he was killed and the other 3 hardly touched at all.
> Re: young cousin death in auto accident.
> 
> Junek


One of life's awful ironies, June. But thank you God for the life and mercies that we live with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Amen to that, Julie. As we get older, we have so much living and experiences behind us, that our brain has to be very full!! LOL! Not to mention various knitting patterns and plans for future projects!
> Junek


This was re: Bonnie's concern about her forgetfulness.

Bonnie don't talk yourself into this- you do so much! and accomplish such wonderful things- we've all had experiences of forgetting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:15 am and I have been MIA for the last few days. 8 1/2 hrs for the last 3 days. Also the time change has kicked my butt. Bought these at work yesterday.....
> 
> Going back to catch up


Melody! good to see you. Have I missed a report of the result of your Test/scan (? forget exactly what it was you had to have). I do hope all is well- tough working such long hours.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, hope your vascular doctor will be helpful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma....you could try rubbing some waxed paper on the rims where the dolls meet up...I know it works for bamboo knitting needles. If not, then some graphite powder would work great.

NanaCaren - love the photos and I'll bet your corned beef tastes as good as we had in the Irish Pub over the weekend. I'm now in the mood to make some at home. The beef brisket I made last weekend was so good.

Betty - I sure hope you get some answers from the current doctor/nurse (don't worry about them thinking you are pest--it's your health & life!). Also, don't be embarrassed to go back to the other doctors you liked; they're used to people coming and going in their practices.

Very busy here today. Optometrist found a small hole in DGS's periphery retina when we were in for his vision test so we're taking him today to an opthamalogist today for a better opinion and information.

I don't know the reason, but I'm sleeping so much better the last few nights...it was 6 straight hours last night which is almost unheard of for me. I'm not knocking it, but sure wish I knew what the secret is so I can keep it up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad your doctor called back with an appointment soon. Thank you to the one above!


Bulldog said:


> Well, read my Bible readings this morning but have not yet had prayer time so my Sis must have said hers already or one of you. I just got a phone call from Dr Adams office (the vein Dr I have been referred to) and have an appointment on March 25th at nine thirty. Maybe I can get my panties unwaded now.
> CAREN, I would hate to ruin the beautiful cup of coffee by drinking it.
> Evelyn, I am praying for good reports from your testing. Hopefully they can get you on the right meds for cholesterol. I just asked my Dr to add T3 to my thyroid meds and he refused. I guess I am gonna be bald AND fat.
> HEATHER, Prayers ongoing for a better life for you once all this moving is over.You put your foot down to those teenagers and make them pull their share.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Very quickly, because I have been up far too long- The shrug sleeve is now completely cast off. So I am up to picking up for the ribbing. And I have some very good news, that I will share once I am rested.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dear Betty, I'd like to think my prayer for you this morning made a difference with your Dr. But since you're in my prayers every day, not sure it was more effective today. Anyway, our Father knew your need and fulfilled it!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:15 am and I have been MIA for the last few days. 8 1/2 hrs for the last 3 days. Also the time change has kicked my butt. Bought these at work yesterday.....
> 
> Going back to catch up


Great magazines and with free gifts!!! Well worth buying!
Hope you have a chance to rest soon.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of life's awful ironies, June. But thank you God for the life and mercies that we live with.


The things to be thankful for do outweigh the sad twists!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cashmeregma....you could try rubbing some waxed paper on the rims where the dolls meet up...I know it works for bamboo knitting needles. If not, then some graphite powder would work great.
> 
> NanaCaren - love the photos and I'll bet your corned beef tastes as good as we had in the Irish Pub over the weekend. I'm now in the mood to make some at home. The beef brisket I made last weekend was so good.
> 
> ...


Will keep your DH in my prayers. I'm glad to hear you're sleeping better. I don't seem to have that problem these nights.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very quickly, because I have been up far too long- The shrug sleeve is now completely cast off. So I am up to picking up for the ribbing. And I have some very good news, that I will share once I am rested.


And now I'm anxious to hear your good news. You're as much of a tease as Gwen is with her yarn storage!!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

No results back yet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I love the pattern. How much longer before the squares(?) are completed? It will be interesting to see how they fit together.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I love the pattern. How much longer before the squares(?) are completed? It will be interesting to see how they fit together.

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello, Dear Hearts,
> Just a short note. I finally got a call from my doctors nurse. She called to tell me my Cholesterol was off and had I ever been on anything. In my mind I hung up. I politely told her that he has had me on meds for this ever since I have been seeing him. At one time Lipitor and Simvastin. Now he has me on Tilipix and three fish oil capsules a day. She told me she would get back with me. Then she told me he was not going to do anything on my thryroid medication, so I guess it is not important to him that my hair is thinning and I am having hair loss. He refuses to add T3. I had to ask her about my leg. She was not aware of any tests that were run. When I reminded her of the Doppler study she looked it up and said oh, you have another superficial blood clot (the deep ones are the ones you worry about). I keep throwing these and the leg continues to hurt. She said she would be getting back to me. To say the least I am discouraged and all symptoms are distressing me. The leg keeps me awake.
> I have done much of nothing today and had all good intentions of working with my socks today. I wanted to rewind my Trekking I played with when Kathy was here and still would like to match the stripes.
> Will post more later when I will prayerfully be at my best.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


Betty, where does your leg hurt? I went to my doctor because I was having pains in my right shin. He arranged for an ultra sound to check my circulation, which was okay. However, he sent me for a CT scan on my back and it turns out that I have damage to my back, causing the pain in my leg. Might be something for you to check.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend, we are having a lovely springing morning. Popping in real quick before Seth arrives. Yesterday we made baked beans. Just added things until they tasted right. Will try to remember how much if what was added. Also cooked corn beef, easy as ever. Put corn beef on foil large enough to wrap around leaving enough space at top so it doesn't touch the meat. Mix 3 tablespoons each of honey mustard and grainy mustard together. Slather on the beef. Sprinkle 2 tablespoons brown sugar over mustard. Fold foil over making sure not to let the foil touch top of meat. Bake in shallow pan at 350f/ 180c/ gas mark 4 for 2 1/2 hours.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone.


Mmmm...that food sure looks good enough to eat.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The things to be thankful for do outweigh the sad twists!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And now I'm anxious to hear your good news. You're as much of a tease as Gwen is with her yarn storage!!
> Junek


Thought I would keep you all on tenter hooks- which I have found out originates in the method of stretching the cloth as it was being woven. Must go take the little dog for his piddle trip as it is after 7 am..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> And now I'm anxious to hear your good news. You're as much of a tease as Gwen is with her yarn storage!!
> Junek


That's what I was thinking but I am glad Julie has some good news 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> No results back yet.


Oh sorry to hear that . I know it can't be helped but the waiting just makes everything worse


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would be venting at said daughter. --- sam --- would taking an aspirin a day help?



Bulldog said:


> We changed from the Dr we liked to this daughter when Jim went in for heart cath and resulting bypass surgery. Angie talked us into seeing this Dr as she didn't think our former doctor were taking proper care for us. We changed and this is the mess we got into. I have wished a thousand times we had not changed. Now we are stuck as they are all so negative here in Mississippi when it comes to Medicare. I have thrown seven deep vein blood clots four in this leg, one in the other leg and one in each lung. I knew I had another superficial blood clots when I saw him. The problem is the pain I am experiencing with the leg and it seems to be at night. Real sleep it out of the question. It has been over two weeks since I told him about the pain and if I hadn't butted in and asked about my leg I would not have gotten anything at all today. She still has to check with him and he is out of the office more than he is in the office. Sorry about venting my frustrations.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

even better. --- sam



darowil said:


> Some are from her!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I always wondered why you would want your washer and dryer in the kitchen anyhow. --- sam



darowil said:


> There speaks someone from the UK! Down here we have laundry's for our washing machine etc in most houses (flats might be different, in this case they are probably in the bathroom, Never kitchen. Here we aren't allowed to have them in the kitchen) and that includes a larger sink for hand washing clothes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the stop timer turns the oven off - at least it turns ours off. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well as you left home early for him the timer wouldn't have helped much anyway.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks carol - I will have to try this for fun - I don't think it is going to be any too easy at first. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope that you all will find something you like, and that many of you can make arrangements to come. It was so nice to meet some of you face to face last year, and get to know you. And the KTP members who taught classes really did a great job!


~~~Tami....sounds like a plan! A grand plan! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I find that weird, I thought the equinox would be at the same time as we have them, March 21, June 21, Sept 21 & Dec 21 & the seasons divided by them.?


~~~equinoxes are in March & September, solstices are in June & December.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~equinoxes are in March & September, solstices are in June & December.


And winter and summer times have little relation to either! They are man made.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Just popping on to say PLEASE pray for me if you will. If it isn't one thing around here lately it is another.
> I went to the doc last week and am now being tested for Hashimoto's (immune system attacking the thyroid. It would explain why my cholesterol is so out of whack and I have such a large blockage at my age. I am a bit impatient for results and getting on the correct amount of thyroid meds to help get everything closer to normal.
> On top of that Spring has hit with a vengeance and I am having the worst allergy attack of my life. My eyes burn and itch so bad that I am not even reading an most likely wont post much.
> Then, today, we were evacuated from our house because of a gas leak. It is within our lines so we have to get some repair work done. Until then we have no hot water and can not use our cook top. The good news is it was a scheduled check by the gas company (they come around every 3 years) and the fix could be on them. I have to call tomorrow to get the work set up.They will be installing a new meter in a better location to eliminate the failing lines. Hoping they can get to it immediately.
> ...


~~~Evelyn, prayer warriors are out in FULL FORCE. Take care of yourself.....we wrap you in hugs & prayers!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend, we are having a lovely springing morning. Popping in real quick before Seth arrives. Yesterday we made baked beans. Just added things until they tasted right.
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone.


Both look delicious!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you read what you have written out loud you will be able to tell if you punctuation is correct. grammar is usually getting your noun and verb to match - everything else kind of falls in the right place - I never worry about dangling participles or infinitive phrases and try never to end a sentence with "that". at least that is how I taught it. however - unless the parents are willing to demand correct grammar - trying to teach it is a losing battle. I have learned not to correct the grandchildren - Heidi figures if you are understood how you said it does not matter. I on the other hand think a person's grammar says a lot about them it would be questionable whether I would ever hire a person with poor grammar. I think I need to get off the stump and be quiet. --- sam --- and I am the first to admit my sentence structure is something to be desired - way too many dashes.


~~~I was raised by a grammar fanatic....my mom always said she wanted us to be able to sit comfortably with The Queen and have dinner....so, manners and grammar were always in her sights!
When teaching, I told my kids that punctuation marks were like traffic signs for the reader. Of course, there is the book Eats Shoots and Leaves.....or is it Eats, Shoots, and Leaves? :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wish I had been smacked, instead of the alternative which ended when I was 12 after police found out why I was running away. DSF did not know when to stop with his beltings. If it had of been 1 or 2, but it wasn't. But all over now.


~~~So sorry...no one should have to grow up with that. We hope you are healed & healthy now. {{{hugs!}}}


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good afternoon from a very sunny beautiful day in North Dakota. 58 degrees for the third day in a row. Little bit of snow we had all gone and this is wonderful. Windows open and fresh air so nice.
Thanks for the vent yesterday, I was suppose to work today but I was so sore last night couldn't sleep and woke up this morning and my back hurt all over. So called in and said I was staying home.will go in tomorrow and then I have three days off and will go to the lake and get away from everything for awhile.
So Gwen has us on pins and needles and so does Julie. 
This weather has me thinking of flowers and planting.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good afternoon from a very sunny beautiful day in North Dakota. 58 degrees for the third day in a row.
> 
> Isn't this great? We had 66 yesterday in Mpls!!!! Love it!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

50 s in Madison, WI !!!!!snow about gone,, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



machriste said:


> Spider said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from a very sunny beautiful day in North Dakota. 58 degrees for the third day in a row.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When my youngest ( who isn't to keen on English ) was at school and got a letter home I made the mistake of saying out loud " considering they are always going on about your English , they should look at there own . I can see 2spelling mistakes and poor grammar " . Well you can see were this is going he took the letter back and took great delight in pointing out the mistakes . He said the detention he got was worth it
> Sonja


~~~Should NOT have gotten a detention! I sometimes get so embarrassed for the teaching profession! :-(


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> LOL!! After a certain grade level, my children's spelling and grammar were better than their teacher's. Doesn't give you a lot of confidence in what they're being taught!
> Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> But as someone who only watches sport on TV to have a thrilling match disrupted for something else is frustrating! Not so bad now that we have more stations controlled by the same group-all free to air. Even they are not on the main channel one of the others will have it.
> Those of us who love to watch cricket are very frustrated that the only World Cup matches until the finals that are free to air are the ones Australia has played in- and there have been some beauties


~~~We used to have that problem with soccer's World Cup....now we can get all of the games. There might be hope??? I think it all depends on the advertisers....is it worth it to them?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, glad you got to treat yourself to knitting goodies.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Actually, Sam, it was fairly easy...just a bit fiddley. Keep it loose is the key.


Can't remember if I thanked you for posting the pattern-- Thank you! I think it is the same as the one I found but there are several daisy stitch/star patterns.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> So true, June, but I have a problem with Tim who brings up specific spelling of words of many syllables or math problems involving lots of numbers while I am involved in a recipe.
> 
> Since he is very much into complex facts or details, these are what he likes to talk about while he is having a snack and I'm prepping dinner. Quite often I have to call a halt to one or the other activity to keep myself focused on his conversation or my meal-prepping.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~At least you are not knitting and trying to follow a pattern! :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> You are welcome. I hope everyone enjoys it!


I will enjoy the opportunity to get together with everyone and knit and just relax. The weekend may be busy, but will still be relaxing for me to get away for a few days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I received these from Julie this morning - made me laugh big time. hope you enjoy them as much. --- sam

If you're not familiar with the work of Steven Wright, he's the famous erudite (comic) scientist who once said: "I woke up one morning, and all of my stuff had been stolen and replaced by exact duplicates." His mind sees things differently from most of us . . Here are some of his gems: 

1 - I'd kill for a Nobel Peace Prize. 

2 - Borrow money from pessimists - they don't expect it back. 

3 - Half the people you know are below average. 

4 - 99% of lawyers give the rest a bad name. 

5 - 82.7% of all statistics are made up on the spot. 

6 - A conscience is what hurts when all your other parts feel so good. 

7 - A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory.

8 - If you want the rainbow, you've got to put up with the rain.

9 - All those who believe in psychokinesis, raise my hand. 

10 - The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese. 

11 - I almost had a psychic girlfriend - but she left me before we met. 

12 - OK, so what's the speed of dark? 

13 - How do you tell when you're out of invisible ink? 

14 - If everything seems to be going well, you have obviously overlooked something.

15 - Depression is merely anger without enthusiasm. 

16 - When everything is coming your way, you're in the wrong lane. 

17 - Ambition is a poor excuse for not having enough sense to be lazy. 

18 - Hard work pays off in the future; laziness pays off now. 

19 - I intend to live forever ... So far, so good. 

20 - If Barbie is so popular, why do you have to buy her friends?

21 - Eagles may soar, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines. 

22 - What happens if you get scared half to death twice? 

23 - My mechanic told me, "I couldn't repair your brakes, so I made your horn louder." 

24 - Why do psychics have to ask you for your name? 

25 - If at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence that you tried. 

26 - A conclusion is the place where you got tired of thinking.

27 - Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it. 

28 - The hardness of the butter is proportional to the softness of the bread. 

29 - To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism; to steal from many is research. 

30 - The problem with the gene pool is that there is no lifeguard. 

31 - The sooner you fall behind, the more time you'll have to catch up. 

32 - The colder the x-ray table, the more of your body is required to be on it.

33 - Everyone has a photographic memory; some just don't have film. 

34 - If at first you don't succeed, skydiving is not for you. 

35 - If your car could travel at the speed of light, would your headlights work?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very quickly, because I have been up far too long- The shrug sleeve is now completely cast off. So I am up to picking up for the ribbing. And I have some very good news, that I will share once I am rested.


Great stuff!! I can't wait to see the shrug finished. The teaser is intriguing.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I taught math (6th grade) I taught the students a song we would sing to learn their times tables. We even went to the neighboring elementary school and performed for the students. It really helped the students learn their x's tables; they so easily can remember lyrics to songs it was a good match up for learning. When I taught fractions we did used no bake cookie recipes to reinforce the learning.  And then when learning to convert standard measurements to metric we drew true to scale drawings of items from the Guinesss Book of Records. Doing things like that made math much more enjoyable for the students and things seemed to stick with them. I tried to do the same sort of teaching when I taught Language Arts, Reading, Science, and Social Studies. You've got to make it fun at least some of the time.


~~~Hey, sister! Sorry we weren't in the same school! We could have really had the place rockin' with all kinds of fun! ah, well.....in the next life, maybe?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto this for sure!!! Can't wait to be an attendee!


~~~I'll bet you are! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...I have no idea how many weeks this KAL is suppose to go; forgot to check! Maybe cmaliza knows; she is also doing it.


budasha said:


> I love the pattern. How much longer before the squares(?) are completed? It will be interesting to see how they fit together.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree with you Carol!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Should NOT have gotten a detention! I sometimes get so embarrassed for the teaching profession! :-(


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love these Sam.


thewren said:


> I received these from Julie this morning - made me laugh big time. hope you enjoy them as much. --- sam
> 
> If you're not familiar with the work of Steven Wright, he's the famous erudite (comic) scientist who once said: "I woke up one morning, and all of my stuff had been stolen and replaced by exact duplicates." His mind sees things differently from most of us . . Here are some of his gems:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing! I would have loved to to an Iditirod unit with you. We'd have made a great team!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hey, sister! Sorry we weren't in the same school! We could have really had the place rockin' with all kinds of fun! ah, well.....in the next life, maybe?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to go put dinner on....celebrating a small victory against one of the hospitals tonight. They kept billing me for close to a thousand $ that I knew I wasn't responsible for. It has taken almost 3 weeks but FINALLY today after once again consulting insurance rep who once again contacted hopital I got a call from the hospital confirming they were reversing the charge and that I owed nothing. This had been going on since August. Anyway...fixing steak, mashed potatoes and salad....easy but good. Will TTYL.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A friend sent me this today, thought I might like to see some flowers. 😊😊🌷💐


~~~I REALLY like this! I forwarded it to a bunch of folks who could really appreciate it! Thanks for sharing this.....I'll bet you could "grow" some sunflowers along your walkways!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been away from the computer most of the day, but am excited to hear Julie's good news! Do tell! 

Also sending healing thoughts to all in need and good thoughts for those who need resolution for hardships.

Had a long talk with my daddy earlier today--was wonderful.

Off to fix supper now--hugs & blessings!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I HATE videos-- I can read/understand faster/better with written. I did find written for what I think Carol was doing and copied it off.


I prefer written also.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bulldog and EJS have been on my mind and in my prayers all day. Any interference with blood flow to an extremity is cause for concern. As someone else said, no problem to go back to a doctor you were previously seeing. I would think the doctor would be flattered that you appreciated his care. I'm a firm believer in second opinions, especially when a leg is concerned.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great stuff!! I can't wait to see the shrug finished. The teaser is intriguing.


And I need to go rest! so I am afraid I am keeping you all in suspense a bit longer (my bum is a bit sore)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It is time for me to get some rest as well. I did get dinner cooked, dishes washed and laundry - 3 loads tonight. I will be working all weekend again so the boys are helping me with laundry and dinner. I have caught up and am praying for those in need of prayers and warm thoughts.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks to you and Julie!! Those were great!&#128519;&#128515;
Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I received these from Julie this morning - made me laugh big time. hope you enjoy them as much. --- sam
> 
> Brilliant!!!! Thank you Julie, by way of Sam.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Well...I am asking for some prayers for my DD...it seems her company is about to go belly up...and she does live pay-check-to-pay-check. She is still paying for school loans, and is the only wage-earner in her family. She tries so hard, and just keeps running into brick walls...any support for her will be appreciated.

I have been trying all day to catch up, but I just keep falling further behind...such is life!

Iditarod update..as of about noon today: Perano (NZ) is in 16th place, Turner (Aust) is in 65th place, Canadians: Fressineau-48th, Phillips-23rd, Wilmshurst-53rd, Cooke-56th, Campeau-36th, Honda-68th; Failor (OH)-42nd, Roalofs (OH)-65th, Bejna (IL)-38th, Neff(IL)-6th

One guy has been disqualified for having a communication device that worked 2-ways. Mushers are not allowed cell phones, and any device that will allow them to communicate with anyone else. This is basically a competition of dogs & musher against the elements of Alaska. I'm surprised he had such a device. The rules are very clear. sad.

So, now there are 78 mushers on the trail. Things are humming along. 

I have still to start the piece for week 5 of the mystery afghan...it is intimidating, but Gwen has done some of it and hers looks great! Tomorrow I plan to begin reorganization of my stash...but I think it will take at least a week...part of the structure I need has not come yet...so...we'll just do some basics preps tomorrow.

Back to catching up....easing prayers for all, applause for all successes/victories, hugs all 'round!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cloudy, overcast, FM in flare. Meeting my friend who also has FM at the pool. We will water walk for awhile and then use whirlpool. Should help with sleep.
Saw doc today. She wants me to take 500mg of Tylenol twice a day rather than Aleve. It will help pain and not hurt GERD as Aleve does.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 9:20pm and I am almost done my last break. We close at 10pm but I am here til 10:30.

Prayers for all in need. Have tomorrow off so hopefully I can keep caught up. Back to work I go. Ttyl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > I received these from Julie this morning - made me laugh big time. hope you enjoy them as much. --- sam
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well...I am asking for some prayers for my DD...it seems her company is about to go belly up...and she does live pay-check-to-pay-check. She is still paying for school loans, and is the only wage-earner in her family. She tries so hard, and just keeps running into brick walls...any support for her will be appreciated.
> 
> I have been trying all day to catch up, but I just keep falling further behind...such is life!
> 
> ...


Prayers for your DD, Carol!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~At least you are not knitting and trying to follow a pattern! :lol:


Very true,Carol, but sometimes one simply must pay attention to the recipe's measurements and instructions rather than winging it as I often do!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers for your DD cmaliza. I heard about the guy with the cell phone too bad he got disqualified. Are you routing for a particular team?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I feel for your DD, Carol--so many of us live check to check and it takes very little to throw a huge wrench in the works. I will send good thoughts at full power!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for your daughter, Carol. Also for all in need of them. We went shopping today after my sister's appointment with the nurse which went quite well. Cold and frosty tonight. Off to bed, take care all.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I feel so bad for your daughter,Carol. And also for you,as a mom we always worry about our children no matter how old or what the circumstances.
Did I miss Julie's good news? It is always great to hear good news and celebrate with others.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, forgot to add the magazine and needles look great and you will have those needles wore thin I am sure. You get so much done. I love seeing what everyone is working on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your DD is in my prayers. Just went through loss of job with DSIL and it sure can be rough. Pray that something comes along soon. I take it from the way you posted she had/has her own company or is it a company she is employed by? Either way, prayers that employment will quickly come to fruition. {{{HUGS}}}

Carol I know once you start the 5th week you will see that the stitches themselves aren't difficult just there are some many different once being used in this one block. Haven't worked on it at all today. Did work a bit on my dreambird; had lost my place on the pattern and ended up having to frog back almost an entire feather; grrrrrrrr. Am almost back to where I was. That was a bit frustrating.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well...I am asking for some prayers for my DD...it seems her company is about to go belly up...and she does live pay-check-to-pay-check. She is still paying for school loans, and is the only wage-earner in her family. She tries so hard, and just keeps running into brick walls...any support for her will be appreciated.
> 
> I have been trying all day to catch up, but I just keep falling further behind...such is life!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So true....


Sorlenna said:


> I feel for your DD, Carol--so many of us live check to check and it takes very little to throw a huge wrench in the works. I will send good thoughts at full power!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit a bit. Looking forward to hearing Julie's good news. Also looking forward to DH being able to help me with the craft room project!!! It may be weekend before he can.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good night, all. I seem to be sitting in a draft and the outside temp must be dropping a good bit. Going to bed to get warm.

Haven't heard from Nittergma but hope the interview at Wal-Mart has positive results.

Will meet with my local knitting group tomorrow. A reporter from one of the local daily papers is to be there.I assume for a write-up about the group.

I'm still working on my donations for the local Relay for Life team's craft booth at the Relay in May.

Good night.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you June. The interview went ok so we'll see. I guess it is a 3 step process and I made it through the first 2 so I'll wait to hear Monday. 
Our little goat is very strong and healthy he learned to drink in the night from his mother after having to be bottle fed so he's pretty smart. I wish I could get my computer to post pictures!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you Gwen. It went ok. We'll see.


Gweniepooh said:


> A sure sign of spring; so sad for the doe. Hope the buck continues to thrive. I'll have you in prayer today as you go to the interview.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I have trouble with periods and commas. I used to be corrected in school for "run on sentences" I'm sure I embarrassed my parents many times they were English majors. I guess it didn't get passed down to me!


darowil said:


> Whoops.
> 
> I agree that here is more like a conversation


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just checking in. Greg called me when he was supposed to be picking me up. He said he had cut his finger really bad and there was blood everywhere he told me to get home fast. I asked him to put Gage on the phone. He was crying and I told him Daddy would be ok and I needed him to gold daddy's hand up above his head til I got home. So we are in emerge right now. I am sure he will need stitches.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well...I am asking for some prayers for my DD...it seems her company is about to go belly up...and she does live pay-check-to-pay-check. She is still paying for school loans, and is the only wage-earner in her family. She tries so hard, and just keeps running into brick walls...any support for her will be appreciated.
> 
> Prayers coming for your DD. Hopefully a better job is right around the corner.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

the stop timer turns the oven off - at least it turns ours off. --- sam

darowil wrote:
Well as you left home early for him the timer wouldn't have helped much anyway.


I have a timer that rings when things are done but I left before it rang.
I can also set the oven to stop itself but that wouldn't work for muffins as they would only dry out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~equinoxes are in March & September, solstices are in June & December.


Sorry, goofed, I do know that :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no, Mel. Not a good way to spend your evening. I hope Gage and Greg are all tucked into bed now and have a good night's rest. I wish a quiet night for you too. NanaCaren and her daughter brought some of those magazines (Knit Today, I believe) which have the free gifts in them...very nice patterns and articles, but to get them here in the US is quite expensive. I'm glad you can get them -- hopefully, at Walmart. Hopefully, we'll be hearing of Nittergma also working at Walmart.

Carol...saying prayers for your DD and hope she finds a new job quickly. I know the worry!

Sending prayers out for everyone in need. Martina, glad of your good news about your sister's visit.

Julie - thought I'd wait up and read your good news, but alas off to bed I go.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi julie, I am sorry I was unable to get to chat with you yesterday. Thanks you so much for trying though.... it means a lot.

My ex is still with us and stable. They reduced the sedation yesterday and nothing so far...ie bleed.. has gone wrong. He did become agitated overnight though so they have re sedated and will try again later on today. 
The kids are doing ok. I feel like I am "everywhere at once" but better today. I am having a quiet afternoon today, DD is still with Serena at her friends ( ) . But I have had Serena the last two afternoons while DD has been at hospital. I did get my chance a couple of nights ago to have my "word" with other grandmother. I was a good girl and didnt scream or swear, so I am quite proud of myself. LOL. But I have let her know that in NO uncertain terms that I am not happy with her sons behaviour towards my daughter and IT IS NOT ON. I also told her that if he ever sees me anywhere he had better vanish into thin air on the spot. I am SOOOO far behind on here and I hope that all are doing well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I'm glad you have an appointment with the vascular doctor but 2 more weeks seems like quite a wait for something so serious, take care of yourself.
Nittergma, I'm glad your interview went well, hope you get the job.
Melody, hope Greg doesn't eed too many stitches.
Carol, hope your DD finds another job soon.

Well, I'm finally caught up & heading t bed, DH had me up at 530 this mrning & on the road by 7, you'd think we were on a tight time table for the trip. We got to Kmloops, it's 17C here, like sprng, no snow ,even in the mountains not much.
Talk later.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness Julie. Do you think the torn letter was thrown there by your previous landlord (assuming maybe it was delivered to your old address)? No reason for someone to have done that.


~~~Distressing! In the US, messing with someone's mail is a federal offense...a serious problem. Sure hope it was "accidental".... :?: :?:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> I feel so bad for your daughter,Carol. And also for you,as a mom we always worry about our children no matter how old or what the circumstances.
> Did I miss Julie's good news? It is always great to hear good news and celebrate with others.


No, I have been rather sore, and have not posted much today at all.
The good news is that I am going to have a holiday in July, and Ringo will go with me. We will travel by air, to Paraparaumu. 
I have been commissioned by my friend to stitch a christening gown for her next grand daughter (who is still in _utero_) When Brigid married the wedding gown was designed so that the skirt could be used to create the christening dress. It is satin or silk- Gerry was a bit vague, but has lots of lace- I've not yet seen the pattern, or the cloth, because Gerry lives at the other end of the island. In return for taking on sewing the garment, Gerry is paying Ringo's and my airfare. I have found a company that I will be able to hire the crate from, that he will travel in- and we will have 10 days at a lovely beach, staying in a beautiful house, around which Gerry has created a lovely garden. She has decided that the best room to put us in will be the little bedroom because it has a door to the garden. Gerry fortunately does not have a dog, at present- so Ringo will not have anyone to bash up- and with him loving people he should be really enjoying himself having a second person around. Gerry is a Clinical Psychologist working now a days in an Equestrian Therapy known as Egala. She has just come back from about 3 weeks worth of conference in Norway, working with this Egala technique. Norway I gather was an amazing experience.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no, Mel. Not a good way to spend your evening. I hope Gage and Greg are all tucked into bed now and have a good night's rest. I wish a quiet night for you too. NanaCaren and her daughter brought some of those magazines (Knit Today, I believe) which have the free gifts in them...very nice patterns and articles, but to get them here in the US is quite expensive. I'm glad you can get them -- hopefully, at Walmart. Hopefully, we'll be hearing of Nittergma also working at Walmart.
> 
> Carol...saying prayers for your DD and hope she finds a new job quickly. I know the worry!
> 
> ...


Sorry, Rookie I was just typing up the post when the phone rang- so I was a bit slow getting there- but I have written it in my post in response to spider. Hope you are having another of these wonderful nights of sleep!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi julie, I am sorry I was unable to get to chat with you yesterday. Thanks you so much for trying though.... it means a lot.
> 
> My ex is still with us and stable. They reduced the sedation yesterday and nothing so far...ie bleed.. has gone wrong. He did become agitated overnight though so they have re sedated and will try again later on today.
> The kids are doing ok. I feel like I am "everywhere at once" but better today. I am having a quiet afternoon today, DD is still with Serena at her friends ( ) . But I have had Serena the last two afternoons while DD has been at hospital. I did get my chance a couple of nights ago to have my "word" with other grandmother. I was a good girl and didnt scream or swear, so I am quite proud of myself. LOL. But I have let her know that in NO uncertain terms that I am not happy with her sons behaviour towards my daughter and IT IS NOT ON. I also told her that if he ever sees me anywhere he had better vanish into thin air on the spot. I am SOOOO far behind on here and I hope that all are doing well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Desserts using Cake Mix - you GOTTA check this out.

http://southernfood.about.com/od/cakemixrecipes/a/Cake-Mix-Recipes.htm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very exciting Julie- well deserved - will definitely need lot of pictures. that should make your outlook brighter. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> No, I have been rather sore, and have not posted much today at all.
> The good news is that I am going to have a holiday in July, and Ringo will go with me. We will travel by air, to Paraparaumu.
> I have been commissioned by my friend to stitch a christening gown for her next grand daughter (who is still in _utero_) When Brigid married the wedding gown was designed so that the skirt could be used to create the christening dress. It is satin or silk- Gerry was a bit vague, but has lots of lace- I've not yet seen the pattern, or the cloth, because Gerry lives at the other end of the island. In return for taking on sewing the garment, Gerry is paying Ringo's and my airfare. I have found a company that I will be able to hire the crate from, that he will travel in- and we will have 10 days at a lovely beach, staying in a beautiful house, around which Gerry has created a lovely garden. She has decided that the best room to put us in will be the little bedroom because it has a door to the garden. Gerry fortunately does not have a dog, at present- so Ringo will not have anyone to bash up- and with him loving people he should be really enjoying himself having a second person around. Gerry is a Clinical Psychologist working now a days in an Equestrian Therapy known as Egala. She has just come back from about 3 weeks worth of conference in Norway, working with this Egala technique. Norway I gather was an amazing experience.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending mounds of positive energy to you daughter --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well...I am asking for some prayers for my DD...it seems her company is about to go belly up...and she does live pay-check-to-pay-check. She is still paying for school loans, and is the only wage-earner in her family. She tries so hard, and just keeps running into brick walls...any support for her will be appreciated.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to greg - hope the cut was not too bad. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just checking in. Greg called me when he was supposed to be picking me up. He said he had cut his finger really bad and there was blood everywhere he told me to get home fast. I asked him to put Gage on the phone. He was crying and I told him Daddy would be ok and I needed him to gold daddy's hand up above his head til I got home. So we are in emerge right now. I am sure he will need stitches.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

What wonderful news, Julie. You and Ringo should have a wonderful working vacation!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy to greg - hope the cut was not too bad. --- sam


Hope the ER did a nice fancy job of stitching up Greg's finger. Marilyn


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's going to be a beautiful AND interesting afghan when completed. I'm looking forward to seeing it.
> I belong to a crochet group on FB and members are showing different squares of a mystery crochet afghan. I can't believe some of the complicated and multicolor squares they're doing. I'm also looking forward to seeing that crochet afghan completed!
> Junek


~~~Ohio Kathy is doing the mystery afghan....haven't seen any of her squares.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Keep a record of the sms's. if this escalates in any way, these can contribute to a protection order.


 :thumbup: have done


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Can't remember if I thanked you for posting the pattern-- Thank you! I think it is the same as the one I found but there are several daisy stitch/star patterns.


~~~I have discovered that too....many different versions of the daisy/star stitch.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Wonderful news, Julie. You deserve a nice relaxing vacation after all you have been through this past year. It sounds like a lovely spot and to be able to have Ringo with you is wonderful.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...I have no idea how many weeks this KAL is suppose to go; forgot to check! Maybe cmaliza knows; she is also doing it.


~~~10 weeks...so we are half done.....if you are keeping up. I have yet to start this week. I may not get to it until Friday or Saturday. :|


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was thinking the same thing! I would have loved to to an Iditirod unit with you. We'd have made a great team!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers for your DD, Carol!


~~~Thank you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Prayers for your DD cmaliza. I heard about the guy with the cell phone too bad he got disqualified. Are you routing for a particular team?


~~~There are a few I really would like to see win....Aliy Zirkle...she has come in 2nd the past 3 years! John Baker is really nice, too. Just a good guy. Those are 2 of my favorites....I really do root for all to finish...it is such a tremendous accomplishment.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I feel for your DD, Carol--so many of us live check to check and it takes very little to throw a huge wrench in the works. I will send good thoughts at full power!


~~~Much appreciated!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers for your daughter, Carol. Also for all in need of them. We went shopping today after my sister's appointment with the nurse which went quite well. Cold and frosty tonight. Off to bed, take care all.


~~~Thank you, Martina.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Spider said:


> I feel so bad for your daughter,Carol. And also for you,as a mom we always worry about our children no matter how old or what the circumstances.
> Did I miss Julie's good news? It is always great to hear good news and celebrate with others.


~~~Thanks. Yeah, the worry has settled in the pit of my stomach....I sure hope something will turn around.... :|


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your DD is in my prayers. Just went through loss of job with DSIL and it sure can be rough. Pray that something comes along soon. I take it from the way you posted she had/has her own company or is it a company she is employed by? Either way, prayers that employment will quickly come to fruition. {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> Carol I know once you start the 5th week you will see that the stitches themselves aren't difficult just there are some many different once being used in this one block. Haven't worked on it at all today. Did work a bit on my dreambird; had lost my place on the pattern and ended up having to frog back almost an entire feather; grrrrrrrr. Am almost back to where I was. That was a bit frustrating.


~~~Thanks, Gwen. A few years ago she was trying to have her own firm, but it really couldn't get off the ground...don't know why. She has been working for Car Charging, a company that has loads of charging stations all over the country for electric cars. She has been with them for about 3 years. I don't know how it would work that the company just dies....what happens to all of the stations? Who gets them? Just this morning I read an endorsement about her on Linkedin....the writer was really happy with her work...and now this. Life is such a roller coaster!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in. Greg called me when he was supposed to be picking me up. He said he had cut his finger really bad and there was blood everywhere he told me to get home fast. I asked him to put Gage on the phone. He was crying and I told him Daddy would be ok and I needed him to gold daddy's hand up above his head til I got home. So we are in emerge right now. I am sure he will need stitches.


~~~Oh, we hope Greg's finger will heal well. A finger seems like a small thing, but it is delicate and repairing it can get tricky because the parts are so small. Healing vibes are winging to all of you!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Cathy this is really good advice if you hadn't already thought of it.


DD and myself have copies :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~Well...I am asking for some prayers for my DD...it seems her company is about to go belly up...and she does live pay-check-to-pay-check. She is still paying for school loans, and is the only wage-earner in her family. She tries so hard, and just keeps running into brick walls...any support for her will be appreciated.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry, goofed, I do know that :roll:


~~~well...I did have to look it up to get it straight. I love Google! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm keeping you in my prayers. You're having way too much stress. I'm praying for things to improve.
> Hugs, dear friend
> Junek


Thanks June and thankyou to everyone for your caring thoughts and words.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no, Mel. Not a good way to spend your evening. I hope Gage and Greg are all tucked into bed now and have a good night's rest. I wish a quiet night for you too. NanaCaren and her daughter brought some of those magazines (Knit Today, I believe) which have the free gifts in them...very nice patterns and articles, but to get them here in the US is quite expensive. I'm glad you can get them -- hopefully, at Walmart. Hopefully, we'll be hearing of Nittergma also working at Walmart.
> 
> Carol...saying prayers for your DD and hope she finds a new job quickly. I know the worry!
> 
> ...


~~~Thanks, Rookie!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi julie, I am sorry I was unable to get to chat with you yesterday. Thanks you so much for trying though.... it means a lot.
> 
> My ex is still with us and stable. They reduced the sedation yesterday and nothing so far...ie bleed.. has gone wrong. He did become agitated overnight though so they have re sedated and will try again later on today.
> The kids are doing ok. I feel like I am "everywhere at once" but better today. I am having a quiet afternoon today, DD is still with Serena at her friends ( ) . But I have had Serena the last two afternoons while DD has been at hospital. I did get my chance a couple of nights ago to have my "word" with other grandmother. I was a good girl and didnt scream or swear, so I am quite proud of myself. LOL. But I have let her know that in NO uncertain terms that I am not happy with her sons behaviour towards my daughter and IT IS NOT ON. I also told her that if he ever sees me anywhere he had better vanish into thin air on the spot. I am SOOOO far behind on here and I hope that all are doing well.


~~~Sugar, glad things are holding steady, and that tomorrow will be a good step forward for him. Glad you have Serena to bring you some joys. How did the other g'ma react? Was she understanding? Sure hope so!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I'm glad you have an appointment with the vascular doctor but 2 more weeks seems like quite a wait for something so serious, take care of yourself.
> Nittergma, I'm glad your interview went well, hope you get the job.
> Melody, hope Greg doesn't eed too many stitches.
> Carol, hope your DD finds another job soon.
> ...


~~~Thanks, Nittergma.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I have been rather sore, and have not posted much today at all.
> The good news is that I am going to have a holiday in July, and Ringo will go with me. We will travel by air, to Paraparaumu.
> I have been commissioned by my friend to stitch a christening gown for her next grand daughter (who is still in _utero_) When Brigid married the wedding gown was designed so that the skirt could be used to create the christening dress. It is satin or silk- Gerry was a bit vague, but has lots of lace- I've not yet seen the pattern, or the cloth, because Gerry lives at the other end of the island. In return for taking on sewing the garment, Gerry is paying Ringo's and my airfare. I have found a company that I will be able to hire the crate from, that he will travel in- and we will have 10 days at a lovely beach, staying in a beautiful house, around which Gerry has created a lovely garden. She has decided that the best room to put us in will be the little bedroom because it has a door to the garden. Gerry fortunately does not have a dog, at present- so Ringo will not have anyone to bash up- and with him loving people he should be really enjoying himself having a second person around. Gerry is a Clinical Psychologist working now a days in an Equestrian Therapy known as Egala. She has just come back from about 3 weeks worth of conference in Norway, working with this Egala technique. Norway I gather was an amazing experience.


~~~Will you be taking up horseback riding? The place sounds lovely, and would suit you perfectly! Enjoy the 10 days to the hilt!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending mounds of positive energy to you daughter --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~It's late, but not as late as it often gets for me. I am trying to put myself back on a "normal" schedule. Time for bed...and I did catch up...temporarily! Tomorrow is a big work day...so won't get here until late in the day. Gentle thoughts for all!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The whole tub is going to have to be replaced!


I thought it sounded like that would need to happen. I hope they dont make you wait too long.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Sugar, glad things are holding steady, and that tomorrow will be a good step forward for him. Glad you have Serena to bring you some joys. How did the other g'ma react? Was she understanding? Sure hope so!


Welllll, she pretty much said that her son had had some really bad days ...

:roll: Yeah right.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> I feel so bad for your daughter,Carol. And also for you,as a mom we always worry about our children no matter how old or what the circumstances.
> Did I miss Julie's good news? It is always great to hear good news and celebrate with others.


I too will be thinking about your daughter Carol . I hope and pray that things will turn out right for her 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nittergma said:


> Thank you June. The interview went ok so we'll see. I guess it is a 3 step process and I made it through the first 2 so I'll wait to hear Monday.
> Our little goat is very strong and healthy he learned to drink in the night from his mother after having to be bottle fed so he's pretty smart. I wish I could get my computer to post pictures!


I'm glad your little goat is doing so well and I will keep everything crossed that you get the job come Monday .good luck 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

4:00 am and we got home a little bit ago. He needed stitches. He got 6 of them. We have to keep an eye on it for any nerve/tendon damage. I am beat so I am off to bed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 4:00 am and we got home a little bit ago. He needed stitches. He got 6 of them. We have to keep an eye on it for any nerve/tendon damage. I am beat so I am off to bed.


You must be all tired out . I hope you get some sleep and that you don't have to be at work to early 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Vicky passed. As you can imagine we are all thrilled.:-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Well, read my Bible readings this morning but have not yet had prayer time so my Sis must have said hers already or one of you. I just got a phone call from Dr Adams office (the vein Dr I have been referred to) and have an appointment on March 25th at nine thirty. Maybe I can get my panties unwaded now.
> 
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


That sounds good, they need to be checked out by an expert.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would be venting at said daughter. --- sam --- would taking an aspirin a day help?


Not when she is already on anti-coagulants as she is. The meds she is on are much stronger than aspirin for preventing clots.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the stop timer turns the oven off - at least it turns ours off. --- sam


Only if we had used the timer to set it to start. When you simply turn it on the timer is just a reminder.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed. As you can imagine we are all thrilled.:-D :-D :-D


Yippeee 🎉🎊 congratulations I'm so pleased for you all .She must be so relieved . Are you all doing the happy dance 💃
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yippeee 🎉🎊 congratulations I'm so pleased for you all .She must be so relieved . Are you all doing the happy dance 💃
> Sonja


Are we ever. We had no doubts that she should pass- but every year there are a number who should pass who don't. 
In June/July she does her clinical so back to studying again soon but she is on her way. I spent the day looking at my watch thinking how long till she heard. Then got a text 1/2 hour before I expected. She had just realised that they probably used Eastern time which is 1/2 hour ahead of us. So she got on line- and there it was.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

This was knited by Althea about 25 years ago- its about to go on dispaly for about 5 months in the Migration Museum who are having a knitting exhibition starting in a couple of weeks.
Yes I am modelling it- got it to the museum and then thought I should get some photos of it just in case something happened to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is very exciting Julie- well deserved - will definitely need lot of pictures. that should make your outlook brighter. --- sam


I would hope to have lots of photos, it is certainly is a lovely prospect!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> What wonderful news, Julie. You and Ringo should have a wonderful working vacation!


Thank you, Marilyn!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Prayers are being sent for your DD, Carol. We have been in this position years ago and it was very scary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Wonderful news, Julie. You deserve a nice relaxing vacation after all you have been through this past year. It sounds like a lovely spot and to be able to have Ringo with you is wonderful.


Thank you, Diva!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, fantastic


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Will you be taking up horseback riding? The place sounds lovely, and would suit you perfectly! Enjoy the 10 days to the hilt!


I will be watching from the sidelines! Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed. As you can imagine we are all thrilled.:-D :-D :-D


That is great news! Dr Vicky Paediatrician!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> This was knited by Althea about 25 years ago- its about to go on dispaly for about 5 months in the Migration Museum who are having a knitting exhibition starting in a couple of weeks.
> Yes I am modelling it- got it to the museum and then thought I should get some photos of it just in case something happened to it.


that is a real wow of a jacket!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> 4:00 am and we got home a little bit ago. He needed stitches. He got 6 of them. We have to keep an eye on it for any nerve/tendon damage. I am beat so I am off to bed.


Prayers for no other damage on their way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, fantastic


It is so nice to have something good happen.

I just had an odd experience- there was a phone call about half past the hour- which is pretty late- for a moment it sounded like Fale upolu, but it turned out it was a Samoan friend- silly me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed. As you can imagine we are all thrilled.:-D :-D :-D


Brilliant! Absolutely brilliant : :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> that is a real wow of a jacket!


Isn't it just


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't it just


 :thumbup: Would you tell her, for me, that I think it is magnificent!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> This was knited by Althea about 25 years ago- its about to go on dispaly for about 5 months in the Migration Museum who are having a knitting exhibition starting in a couple of weeks.
> Yes I am modelling it- got it to the museum and then thought I should get some photos of it just in case something happened to it.


Breathtakingly lovely.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Are we ever. We had no doubts that she should pass- but every year there are a number who should pass who don't.
> In June/July she does her clinical so back to studying again soon but she is on her way. I spent the day looking at my watch thinking how long till she heard. Then got a text 1/2 hour before I expected. She had just realised that they probably used Eastern time which is 1/2 hour ahead of us. So she got on line- and there it was.


That's brilliant I'm sure you were a nervous wreck as well as your daughter having to wait . Does she have a little break before she has to start studying again ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be watching from the sidelines! Thanks!


I am really pleased for you Julie . I hope you and Ringo have a lovely holiday . I think you both deserve it after all the stress and upheaval of the last few months . Enjoy every moment . I will look forward to seeing the pictures even though they will make me very jealous 😃
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am really pleased for you Julie . I hope you and Ringo have a lovely holiday . I think you both deserve it after all the stress and upheaval of the last few months . Enjoy every moment . I will look forward to seeing the pictures even though they will make me very jealous 😃
> Sonja


Thank you! I am waiting now for winter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I have just spent a fruitless couple of hours trying to pickup 73 tiny stitches and now have a very sore finger for my efforts . A lightbulb went on in the empty regions of my brain about half hour ago and I remembered reading somewhere that someone used a crochet hook to pick up stitches so after finding a small hook I now have finally got the rest of the stitches picked up and I know how I will be picking stitches up from now on 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Not a pleasant experience. I do hope the rest of the work goes smoothly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cloudy, overcast, FM in flare. Meeting my friend who also has FM at the pool. We will water walk for awhile and then use whirlpool. Should help with sleep.
> Saw doc today. She wants me to take 500mg of Tylenol twice a day rather than Aleve. It will help pain and not hurt GERD as Aleve does.


GERD?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's brilliant I'm sure you were a nervous wreck as well as your daughter having to wait . Does she have a little break before she has to start studying again ?


She's had the time since the exam off, will start again soon. Probably very soon knowing her now she knows what she is studying for. She has spent the last 3 years studying with a small group and they all passed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I have been rather sore, and have not posted much today at all.
> The good news is that I am going to have a holiday in July, and Ringo will go with me. We will travel by air, to Paraparaumu.
> I have been commissioned by my friend to stitch a christening gown for her next grand daughter (who is still in _utero_) When Brigid married the wedding gown was designed so that the skirt could be used to create the christening dress. It is satin or silk- Gerry was a bit vague, but has lots of lace- I've not yet seen the pattern, or the cloth, because Gerry lives at the other end of the island. In return for taking on sewing the garment, Gerry is paying Ringo's and my airfare. I have found a company that I will be able to hire the crate from, that he will travel in- and we will have 10 days at a lovely beach, staying in a beautiful house, around which Gerry has created a lovely garden. She has decided that the best room to put us in will be the little bedroom because it has a door to the garden. Gerry fortunately does not have a dog, at present- so Ringo will not have anyone to bash up- and with him loving people he should be really enjoying himself having a second person around. Gerry is a Clinical Psychologist working now a days in an Equestrian Therapy known as Egala. She has just come back from about 3 weeks worth of conference in Norway, working with this Egala technique. Norway I gather was an amazing experience.


Great news Julie!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> GERD?


GORD here and for you (Gastric Oesphageal Reflux Diseaese)

And a good evening (afternoon I guess) to you Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> She's had the time since the exam off, will start again soon. Probably very soon knowing her now she knows what she is studying for. She has spent the last 3 years studying with a small group and they all passed.


Sorry I should have thought of that myself . I think my brain has gone on holiday without me this morning . I'm glad they all passed . It would have been hard to celebrate if one had failed . I gather from Julie's comments that your daughter wants to be a doctor . Has she got many years of studying left ? 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed. As you can imagine we are all thrilled.:-D :-D :-D


Many congratulations to her!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> GORD here and for you (Gastric Oesphageal Reflux Diseaese)
> 
> And a good evening (afternoon I guess) to you Kate


Nope, still morning here...just after 11am and I'm not even dressed yet.  We don't have Luke today or tomorrow as Psycho Granny has taken a turn to herself & decided to have him again. I don't know exactly what happened as I haven't managed to get DS on his own to ask yet, but I will!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I have been rather sore, and have not posted much today at all.
> The good news is that I am going to have a holiday in July, and Ringo will go with me. We will travel by air, to Paraparaumu.
> I have been commissioned by my friend to stitch a christening gown for her next grand daughter (who is still in _utero_) When Brigid married the wedding gown was designed so that the skirt could be used to create the christening dress. It is satin or silk- Gerry was a bit vague, but has lots of lace- I've not yet seen the pattern, or the cloth, because Gerry lives at the other end of the island. In return for taking on sewing the garment, Gerry is paying Ringo's and my airfare. I have found a company that I will be able to hire the crate from, that he will travel in- and we will have 10 days at a lovely beach, staying in a beautiful house, around which Gerry has created a lovely garden. She has decided that the best room to put us in will be the little bedroom because it has a door to the garden. Gerry fortunately does not have a dog, at present- so Ringo will not have anyone to bash up- and with him loving people he should be really enjoying himself having a second person around. Gerry is a Clinical Psychologist working now a days in an Equestrian Therapy known as Egala. She has just come back from about 3 weeks worth of conference in Norway, working with this Egala technique. Norway I gather was an amazing experience.


Oh WOW!! How wonderful for you. And a room with a door to the garden no less.  Fantastic news Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nope, still morning here...just after 11am and I'm not even dressed yet.  We don't have Luke today or tomorrow as Psycho Granny has taken a turn to herself & decided to have him again. I don't know exactly what happened as I haven't managed to get DS on his own to ask yet, but I will!!


Leaves you upin the air not sure what to expect. But it is good that you do have a couple of days to yourselves.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry I should have thought of that myself . I think my brain has gone on holiday without me this morning . I'm glad they all passed . It would have been hard to celebrate if one had failed . I gather from Julie's comments that your daughter wants to be a doctor . Has she got many years of studying left ?
> Sonja


She is a doctor- this is her first specialist exam, the clinical is in the middle of the year. She will still have about 3 years practical to do before she is a paediatrician. But she wants to go into a sub-specialty (well two, oncology/haematology) so this will mean more study and exams after this.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Leaves you upin the air not sure what to expect. But it is good that you do have a couple of days to yourselves.


It is although, perversely, I'm missing him! We were going to go to look for wallpaper for the bathroom today, but as it's absolutely lashing down with rain we've decided to leave it until tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I too will be thinking about your daughter Carol . I hope and pray that things will turn out right for her
> Sonja


Ditto from me too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 4:00 am and we got home a little bit ago. He needed stitches. He got 6 of them. We have to keep an eye on it for any nerve/tendon damage. I am beat so I am off to bed.


Oh dear... I hope it heals well with no damage.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed. As you can imagine we are all thrilled.:-D :-D :-D


Yay, great news :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> This was knited by Althea about 25 years ago- its about to go on dispaly for about 5 months in the Migration Museum who are having a knitting exhibition starting in a couple of weeks.
> Yes I am modelling it- got it to the museum and then thought I should get some photos of it just in case something happened to it.


Gorgeous work :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Thank you June. The interview went ok so we'll see. I guess it is a 3 step process and I made it through the first 2 so I'll wait to hear Monday.
> Our little goat is very strong and healthy he learned to drink in the night from his mother after having to be bottle fed so he's pretty smart. I wish I could get my computer to post pictures!


I'm glad the interview went well. Still keeping the outcome in my prayers.
Great that the little one is healthy and strong!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> This was knited by Althea about 25 years ago- its about to go on dispaly for about 5 months in the Migration Museum who are having a knitting exhibition starting in a couple of weeks.
> Yes I am modelling it- got it to the museum and then thought I should get some photos of it just in case something happened to it.


What an unusual, pretty piece! That took some time to do. Glad you documented it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in. Greg called me when he was supposed to be picking me up. He said he had cut his finger really bad and there was blood everywhere he told me to get home fast. I asked him to put Gage on the phone. He was crying and I told him Daddy would be ok and I needed him to gold daddy's hand up above his head til I got home. So we are in emerge right now. I am sure he will need stitches.


Sounds like you and Gage are a good nursing team. please keep us up to date on how Greg is doing.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear! Hope Greg is okay now. How did he cut himself? Good thing Gage was there to help him. Prayers for Greg.


gagesmom said:


> Just checking in. Greg called me when he was supposed to be picking me up. He said he had cut his finger really bad and there was blood everywhere he told me to get home fast. I asked him to put Gage on the phone. He was crying and I told him Daddy would be ok and I needed him to gold daddy's hand up above his head til I got home. So we are in emerge right now. I am sure he will need stitches.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I have been rather sore, and have not posted much today at all.
> The good news is that I am going to have a holiday in July, and Ringo will go with me. We will travel by air, to Paraparaumu.
> I have been commissioned by my friend to stitch a christening gown for her next grand daughter (who is still in _utero_) When Brigid married the wedding gown was designed so that the skirt could be used to create the christening dress. It is satin or silk- Gerry was a bit vague, but has lots of lace- I've not yet seen the pattern, or the cloth, because Gerry lives at the other end of the island. In return for taking on sewing the garment, Gerry is paying Ringo's and my airfare. I have found a company that I will be able to hire the crate from, that he will travel in- and we will have 10 days at a lovely beach, staying in a beautiful house, around which Gerry has created a lovely garden. She has decided that the best room to put us in will be the little bedroom because it has a door to the garden. Gerry fortunately does not have a dog, at present- so Ringo will not have anyone to bash up- and with him loving people he should be really enjoying himself having a second person around. Gerry is a Clinical Psychologist working now a days in an Equestrian Therapy known as Egala. She has just come back from about 3 weeks worth of conference in Norway, working with this Egala technique. Norway I gather was an amazing experience.


What grand news, Julie!! That was worth the suspense of waiting to hear your news. I'll have to get out my atlas to see where you and Dingo will be traveling!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good news/bad news re your ex. Will continue to keep him in prayer as well as you & family. Glad you got to say your peace with other grandmother. Wish you could say it to the son too though that might be difficult. Good for you at keeping yourself in check.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi julie, I am sorry I was unable to get to chat with you yesterday. Thanks you so much for trying though.... it means a lot.
> 
> My ex is still with us and stable. They reduced the sedation yesterday and nothing so far...ie bleed.. has gone wrong. He did become agitated overnight though so they have re sedated and will try again later on today.
> The kids are doing ok. I feel like I am "everywhere at once" but better today. I am having a quiet afternoon today, DD is still with Serena at her friends ( ) . But I have had Serena the last two afternoons while DD has been at hospital. I did get my chance a couple of nights ago to have my "word" with other grandmother. I was a good girl and didnt scream or swear, so I am quite proud of myself. LOL. But I have let her know that in NO uncertain terms that I am not happy with her sons behaviour towards my daughter and IT IS NOT ON. I also told her that if he ever sees me anywhere he had better vanish into thin air on the spot. I am SOOOO far behind on here and I hope that all are doing well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie that is wonderful news!!! How exciting to be able to spend time at the beach. Has Ringo ever flown before? That is awesome that he will be going to. What a credit to you being commissioned to make the christening gown too.


Lurker 2 said:


> No, I have been rather sore, and have not posted much today at all.
> The good news is that I am going to have a holiday in July, and Ringo will go with me. We will travel by air, to Paraparaumu.
> I have been commissioned by my friend to stitch a christening gown for her next grand daughter (who is still in _utero_) When Brigid married the wedding gown was designed so that the skirt could be used to create the christening dress. It is satin or silk- Gerry was a bit vague, but has lots of lace- I've not yet seen the pattern, or the cloth, because Gerry lives at the other end of the island. In return for taking on sewing the garment, Gerry is paying Ringo's and my airfare. I have found a company that I will be able to hire the crate from, that he will travel in- and we will have 10 days at a lovely beach, staying in a beautiful house, around which Gerry has created a lovely garden. She has decided that the best room to put us in will be the little bedroom because it has a door to the garden. Gerry fortunately does not have a dog, at present- so Ringo will not have anyone to bash up- and with him loving people he should be really enjoying himself having a second person around. Gerry is a Clinical Psychologist working now a days in an Equestrian Therapy known as Egala. She has just come back from about 3 weeks worth of conference in Norway, working with this Egala technique. Norway I gather was an amazing experience.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll definitely keep your DD in prayers that she finds an even better job. It's very hard to face the prospect of losing a job, particularly when you're the only one bringing in a paycheck!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Carol.  I hope to work more today on week 5 block. Haven't done any since the first little bit.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~10 weeks...so we are half done.....if you are keeping up. I have yet to start this week. I may not get to it until Friday or Saturday. :|


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

So much news from all of you! I've not been able to keep up, still haven't been able to get our tests to the SHICK people. One more try and then I will just mail the blasted thing. In theory, we sent mine and the other SHICK's test papers by fax since the state site wasn't working (this really creates problems for volunteers).

Mel, hope Greg's finger will be OK-- good on Gage for handling the problem.

Darowil, congrats to DD on exam, etc. Her study group must work well together since all passed.

Nittergma, good news on the little goat. Bet he is a cutie. I love watching videos of the baby goats.

Julie, what lovely news for you and Ringo. Sounds like the house/garden is lovely and the fun you'll have of creating something so precious! 

Carol, prayers for your daughter. My DD, the teacher, is also losing her job and looking for something. They are making changes to education that are hard to understand and, in my opinion, not always in child's best interest. Then throw in governments that do not seem to value education-- so hard.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS VICKI!!! I know you are so proud of her. So when will she begin this path?


darowil said:


> Vicky passed. As you can imagine we are all thrilled.:-D :-D :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Welllll, she pretty much said that her son had had some really bad days ...
> 
> :roll: Yeah right.


So because her idiot son has bad days, he has to ruin your daughter's. Any excuse!!! Sounds like he has mental and emotional problems!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is the most stunning piece I've seen!!! Simply gorgeous. Excellent work Althea! Thank you for sharing it with us Darowil. And what an honor to have it in the exhibition.


darowil said:


> This was knited by Althea about 25 years ago- its about to go on dispaly for about 5 months in the Migration Museum who are having a knitting exhibition starting in a couple of weeks.
> Yes I am modelling it- got it to the museum and then thought I should get some photos of it just in case something happened to it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 4:00 am and we got home a little bit ago. He needed stitches. He got 6 of them. We have to keep an eye on it for any nerve/tendon damage. I am beat so I am off to bed.


Glad you got it taken care of. I hope you can get some rest. Do you have to work today?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed. As you can imagine we are all thrilled.:-D :-D :-D


Although I was sure she would as I'm sure you were, it's always to get the results so you know for sure!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> This was knited by Althea about 25 years ago- its about to go on dispaly for about 5 months in the Migration Museum who are having a knitting exhibition starting in a couple of weeks.
> Yes I am modelling it- got it to the museum and then thought I should get some photos of it just in case something happened to it.


WOW!! That is really impressive! What a work of art.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow. Vicki must be brilliant! I didn't realize she was already a doctor. What a dedicated person she must be.


darowil said:


> She is a doctor- this is her first specialist exam, the clinical is in the middle of the year. She will still have about 3 years practical to do before she is a paediatrician. But she wants to go into a sub-specialty (well two, oncology/haematology) so this will mean more study and exams after this.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have just spent a fruitless couple of hours trying to pickup 73 tiny stitches and now have a very sore finger for my efforts . A lightbulb went on in the empty regions of my brain about half hour ago and I remembered reading somewhere that someone used a crochet hook to pick up stitches so after finding a small hook I now have finally got the rest of the stitches picked up and I know how I will be picking stitches up from now on
> Sonja


I always keep a crochet hook handy while knitting. They're great for picking up dropped stitches!!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow. Vicki must be brilliant! I didn't realize she was already a doctor. What a dedicated person she must be.


I find it hard sometimes to think of her as a doctor- she is still my baby! But at the same time I know she would be a good doctor.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I am heading off to bed- see you all tomorrow


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great news Julie!


Thanks, Kate! How are things going in your part of the world?

1


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh WOW!! How wonderful for you. And a room with a door to the garden no less.  Fantastic news Julie.


It is really something to look forward to, and very kind of Gerry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit a bit. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What grand news, Julie!! That was worth the suspense of waiting to hear your news. I'll have to get out my atlas to see where you and Dingo will be traveling!
> Junek


Jolly spell check! Ringo, Ringo, Ringo! (Someone was helping me out yesterday by picking up the flea treatment- Poor Ringo- I don't know what they were thinking of, I have two packets for an over 25KG dog- the thought of my little boy being as stout as that is a bit horrific!)
Pekapeka, where we are going may be a bit tiny to find, but it is not far from Waikanae which may show up. It is on the West Coast of the North Island, above Wellington and directly opposite Kapiti Island.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie that is wonderful news!!! How exciting to be able to spend time at the beach. Has Ringo ever flown before? That is awesome that he will be going to. What a credit to you being commissioned to make the christening gown too.


Thanks, Gwen! Ringo came to me at the age of 5 months by air- fortunately it is not a very long flight. I am glad that I will be on the same aircraft- he will be part of my checked in luggage. It is really neat to have been asked to contribute such a special thing. As I said to Gerry and it was part of her thinking, it makes up for having been so excluded from my own grandchildren.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> So much news from all of you! I've not been able to keep up, still haven't been able to get our tests to the SHICK people. One more try and then I will just mail the blasted thing. In theory, we sent mine and the other SHICK's test papers by fax since the state site wasn't working (this really creates problems for volunteers).
> 
> Mel, hope Greg's finger will be OK-- good on Gage for handling the problem.
> 
> ...


It really is a lovely spot- although there are now many more fruit trees than when I was last there. I will be taking my pin cushion, my good scissors and possibly the sewing machine- Gerry's may be a little ancient.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I have been rather sore, and have not posted much today at all.
> The good news is that I am going to have a holiday in July, and Ringo will go with me. We will travel by air, to Paraparaumu.
> I have been commissioned by my friend to stitch a christening gown for her next grand daughter (who is still in _utero_) When Brigid married the wedding gown was designed so that the skirt could be used to create the christening dress. It is satin or silk- Gerry was a bit vague, but has lots of lace- I've not yet seen the pattern, or the cloth, because Gerry lives at the other end of the island. In return for taking on sewing the garment, Gerry is paying Ringo's and my airfare. I have found a company that I will be able to hire the crate from, that he will travel in- and we will have 10 days at a lovely beach, staying in a beautiful house, around which Gerry has created a lovely garden. She has decided that the best room to put us in will be the little bedroom because it has a door to the garden. Gerry fortunately does not have a dog, at present- so Ringo will not have anyone to bash up- and with him loving people he should be really enjoying himself having a second person around. Gerry is a Clinical Psychologist working now a days in an Equestrian Therapy known as Egala. She has just come back from about 3 weeks worth of conference in Norway, working with this Egala technique. Norway I gather was an amazing experience.


How wonderful that you will be able to get away in July. Both you and Ringo need a change. It sounds like your friend has a lovely home. I'm sure you will do a beautiful job on the christening gown and you must take a photo and post it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How wonderful that you will be able to get away in July. Both you and Ringo need a change. It sounds like your friend has a lovely home. I'm sure you will do a beautiful job on the christening gown and you must take a photo and post it.


Thanks, Liz! It is good to have a focus for winter. I fully intend to have both camera and laptop with me.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The new one- that was why I was troubled. I would have considered the old Landlord capable of behaving like that- had hoped I was better liked here.


Maybe it was put into someone else post box, and they didn't recognise the name? I do hope it wasn't anything too deliberate, please try not to let it get to you. (((Hugs)))


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes....lots and lots of rubbish! I'm pretty sure you've got it!


oooh - lightbulb moment, I think.... I refuse to think anything else
:XD:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My room is not white and I know it should be but I'm not going to paint it. I also have my sewing/embroidery machine in there. And no, at this point I am not sorting the yarn by colors. It will be easier to do it as I put the yarns in the containers. I have a ridiculous amount of yarn and see no sense in handling it twice. Also I will be rearranging the furniture some too so everything is helter skelter right now.


....visions of our Gwenie clutching huge amounts of wool as she whizzes down a shelter-skelter into another pile of yarn in her craft room.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

:XD: :XD:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Betty , sorry you are having such a problem with the Dr (well the nurse/ receptionist I suppose). Doesn't say much for patient care does it! Tons of Feelgood wishes heading your way.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What got me was that it appeared to be so deliberate.
> One thing Ringo is benefiting lots more trips up to the letter box- I have no idea what time the postie gets here!


A silver lining for Ringo then!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> She is a doctor- this is her first specialist exam, the clinical is in the middle of the year. She will still have about 3 years practical to do before she is a paediatrician. But she wants to go into a sub-specialty (well two, oncology/haematology) so this will mean more study and exams after this.


She must be really determined and focused . I hope she passes every exam and gets to do what she wants 
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very quickly, because I have been up far too long- The shrug sleeve is now completely cast off. So I am up to picking up for the ribbing. And I have some very good news, that I will share once I am rested.


Oh another Tease!!! Get a good rest then put us all out of our mysery. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> I love the pattern. How much longer before the squares(?) are completed? It will be interesting to see how they fit together.


If the next task is lots of 4" ones I can create a rectangle...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Should NOT have gotten a detention! I sometimes get so embarrassed for the teaching profession! :-(


I suppose it was classed as being cheeky (even if correct)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

How wonderful to have a holiday, Julie--and with Ringo at your side! Enjoy your time!

Mel, glad to hear Greg got fixed up. Six stitches in a finger seems like a lot...hope he mends completely and fast!



darowil said:


> Vicky passed. As you can imagine we are all thrilled.:-D :-D :-D


Congratulations to Vicky on a job well done! :thumbup:

And congrats to Althea on her skillful knitting as well.

Gwen, you're having too much fun with the new yarn storage. 

Off to work now. Hugs & blessings & healing thoughts.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sam and Lurker, that Steven Wright stuff is so hilarious, and true. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Thank you June. The interview went ok so we'll see. I guess it is a 3 step process and I made it through the first 2 so I'll wait to hear Monday.
> Our little goat is very strong and healthy he learned to drink in the night from his mother after having to be bottle fed so he's pretty smart. I wish I could get my computer to post pictures!


Sounding quite positive this far, and good that the surviving kid is so robust.
_I wish I could get my computer to post pictures![/quote]_ - and so do I!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Wonderful news, Julie. You deserve a nice relaxing vacation after all you have been through this past year. It sounds like a lovely spot and to be able to have Ringo with you is wonderful.


Great to have positives happening, and something to really look forward to. Does Ringo know yet?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed. As you can imagine we are all thrilled.:-D :-D :-D


well done - all of you!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> This was knited by Althea about 25 years ago- its about to go on dispaly for about 5 months in the Migration Museum who are having a knitting exhibition starting in a couple of weeks.
> Yes I am modelling it- got it to the museum and then thought I should get some photos of it just in case something happened to it.


Wow! Its lovely, especially those golden eyes on the back.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so nice to have something good happen.
> 
> I just had an odd experience- there was a phone call about half past the hour- which is pretty late- for a moment it sounded like Fale upolu, but it turned out it was a Samoan friend- silly me.


Oh dear, you are disappointed even tho you didn't really think it could be him. Hugs from me instead (poor substitute but better then none I hope)


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations to Vicky. That is a great accomplishment. 

Are there many women going into medicine in Australia?

I have a friend who is a pediatrician. She went to schoolin the sixties and was one of the few women in her class. There was a great deal of prejudice against women in the program at that time - from teachers and fellow male students. She really had to confront and overcome many obstacles in addition to the hard work and study.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jolly spell check! Ringo, Ringo, Ringo! (Someone was helping me out yesterday by picking up the flea treatment- Poor Ringo- I don't know what they were thinking of, I have two packets for an over 25KG dog- the thought of my little boy being as stout as that is a bit horrific!)
> Pekapeka, where we are going may be a bit tiny to find, but it is not far from Waikanae which may show up. It is on the West Coast of the North Island, above Wellington and directly opposite Kapiti Island.


Please don't let sweet Ringo know my nasty tablet relegated him to wild dog status!!! I still had to beat this tablet into submission as it still insisted on Dingo!!
But I won this time!!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

June, too funny. Have often wanted to beat spell check into submission.
Kate, see Darowil answered GERD question. How fun it is GORD for you.
Darowil, thank you for answering GERD question. Congratulations to you and DD. My DD is a psychiatrist and she is still my baby too.
Julie, how exciting, so happy for you and Ringo.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good Morning...although it's rather late in the day already. Didn't get to sleep until almost 4:00 a.m., but didn't wake until phone call at 9:00 a.m., so did get 5 hours straight of sleep...that's okay by me.

We took DGS to opthalmologist yesterday and he feels that the image being seen on the periphery of his retina is a non issue, but would like him to be seen by a pediatric retinal expert...why didn't the optometrist just send me right there or why didn't this opthalmologist's office tell me---they all knew why we were coming in. No wonder insurance costs are so high...all this useless waste. We'll be at the specialist next week and hopefully that will be able to get a final answer.

Weather was so nice yesterday - it got above 50F degrees and the sun was shining. Sure felt good to be out in it.

Nittergma - wish I could see the healthy little goat romping around..are there any more expected?

Congratulations to Vicky -- great accomplishment!! My baby is a PhD in microbiology/stem cell research, but she'll always be my baby.

Julie - that sounds like so much fun...I take it that you'll be busy sewing while you are there for the 10 days. But, what a lovely trip for you and Ringo.

Melody - hope things have settled down and the Greg isn't in too much pain. Hope his finger heals quickly.

Darowil - that is a fabulous jacket by Althea; she is a very accomplished designer. I put that next to a Kaffe Fassett design anyday! Please let her know how thrilled for her that she's getting it on display and some recognition of her talents.

Betty - hope your leg feels better and that you get to see the Dr. ASAP.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Darowil, congratulations to Vicky, well done! So much hard work.
Altheas sweater is amazing, what intricate work.

Julie, great news that you get a holiday to look forward to.

Only at pg 87 but ust go.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Darowil, congratulations to Vicky, well done! So much hard work.
Altheas sweater is amazing, what intricate work.

Julie, great news that you get a holiday to look forward to.

Only at pg 87 but must go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Maybe it was put into someone else post box, and they didn't recognise the name? I do hope it wasn't anything too deliberate, please try not to let it get to you. (((Hugs)))


It was a very deliberate ripping in two, of several pages worth of contents- being a form from the Department. It was quite clearly addressed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> A silver lining for Ringo then!


Indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh another Tease!!! Get a good rest then put us all out of our mysery. :thumbup:


Afraid it took longer than I had anticipated!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is a lovely prospect! 3 1/2 months to wait though.



Sorlenna said:


> How wonderful to have a holiday, Julie--and with Ringo at your side! Enjoy your time!
> 
> Mel, glad to hear Greg got fixed up. Six stitches in a finger seems like a lot...hope he mends completely and fast!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sam and Lurker, that Steven Wright stuff is so hilarious, and true. :lol: :lol:


Which is why it ended up being sent to Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh dear, you are disappointed even tho you didn't really think it could be him. Hugs from me instead (poor substitute but better then none I hope)


It was a heart-stopping moment. But it did show me how vulnerable I am. (where it comes to Fale) Hugs from you are worth a lot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Please don't let sweet Ringo know my nasty tablet relegated him to wild dog status!!! I still had to beat this tablet into submission as it still insisted on Dingo!!
> But I won this time!!
> Junek


So glad you got it into submission!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> June, too funny. Have often wanted to beat spell check into submission.
> Kate, see Darowil answered GERD question. How fun it is GORD for you.
> Darowil, thank you for answering GERD question. Congratulations to you and DD. My DD is a psychiatrist and she is still my baby too.
> Julie, how exciting, so happy for you and Ringo.


It is lovely to have such a treat coming up in winter. I love winter beaches.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://ysolda.com/blog/2015/3/11/edinburgh-yarn-festival

Kate - I just checked and see that this is almost across all of Scotland for you...but I can dream that we're going there together. Clara Parkes is arriving there today - she's an author and expert on yarn whom I find most interesting and have almost all of her books...Book of Wool, Book of Yarn, Book of Socks, Yarn Whisperer. I've even purchased some of her yarn which is her attempt at keeping small independent wool producers in business.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Forgive me I haven't looked myself since I'm getting my laptop serviced and I'm on my phone which isn't the best for internet surfing...but will you be very far from Bronwen and family on the North Island?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gerry will have to continue working while I am there- so it will keep me out of mischief.
I can hear your frustration about the opthamologist- I guess you are paying high dollars.



RookieRetiree said:


> Good Morning...although it's rather late in the day already. Didn't get to sleep until almost 4:00 a.m., but didn't wake until phone call at 9:00 a.m., so did get 5 hours straight of sleep...that's okay by me.
> 
> We took DGS to opthalmologist yesterday and he feels that the image being seen on the periphery of his retina is a non issue, but would like him to be seen by a pediatric retinal expert...why didn't the optometrist just send me right there or why didn't this opthalmologist's office tell me---they all knew why we were coming in. No wonder insurance costs are so high...all this useless waste. We'll be at the specialist next week and hopefully that will be able to get a final answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Darowil, congratulations to Vicky, well done! So much hard work.
> Altheas sweater is amazing, what intricate work.
> 
> Julie, great news that you get a holiday to look forward to.
> ...


it is isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Forgive me I haven't looked myself since I'm getting my laptop serviced and I'm on my phone which isn't the best for internet surfing...but will you be very far from Bronwen and family on the North Island?


across the Cook's Strait and still a few hundred kilometers. the plan is to arrive on Bronwen's doorstep next year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy on it's way for greg's finger and soothing restful sleep to you. ---- sam



gagesmom said:


> 4:00 am and we got home a little bit ago. He needed stitches. He got 6 of them. We have to keep an eye on it for any nerve/tendon damage. I am beat so I am off to bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good job Vicky - way to go. --- sam



darowil said:


> Vicky passed. As you can imagine we are all thrilled.:-D :-D :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what will the end result be wen she is done with her clinical? --- sam



darowil said:


> Are we ever. We had no doubts that she should pass- but every year there are a number who should pass who don't.
> In June/July she does her clinical so back to studying again soon but she is on her way. I spent the day looking at my watch thinking how long till she heard. Then got a text 1/2 hour before I expected. She had just realised that they probably used Eastern time which is 1/2 hour ahead of us. So she got on line- and there it was.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful darowil - should I know althea - why is the name familiar? when you worry about something happning to it di you mean someone could steal it? --- sam



darowil said:


> This was knited by Althea about 25 years ago- its about to go on dispaly for about 5 months in the Migration Museum who are having a knitting exhibition starting in a couple of weeks.
> Yes I am modelling it- got it to the museum and then thought I should get some photos of it just in case something happened to it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not silly Julie - the heart wants what the heart wants. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is so nice to have something good happen.
> 
> I just had an odd experience- there was a phone call about half past the hour- which is pretty late- for a moment it sounded like Fale upolu, but it turned out it was a Samoan friend- silly me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely prospect! 3 1/2 months to wait though.


But the looking forward to it is part of the enjoyment for me. And the time often goes faster than we think!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 4:00 am and we got home a little bit ago. He needed stitches. He got 6 of them. We have to keep an eye on it for any nerve/tendon damage. I am beat so I am off to bed.


Hope there won't be any lasting damage. You deserve a couple of days off just to sleep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just for fun --- sam

http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/spool72/childrens-clothes


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> This was knited by Althea about 25 years ago- its about to go on dispaly for about 5 months in the Migration Museum who are having a knitting exhibition starting in a couple of weeks.
> Yes I am modelling it- got it to the museum and then thought I should get some photos of it just in case something happened to it.


That is fantastic. Must have taken ages to knit. How wonderful that it will be on display so that others can see what can be done.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you got it into submission!


Sometimes it's a battle of wills. It's sneaky and sometimes changes spelling right before I tap send so I miss the change!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk. Need to shower and get ready for knitting group.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:15pm and Gage and I just got back. I let him stay home today as he was tired. He did go to bed but not until late last night. He was distraught last night. So we went to the bank (has to get quarters for laundry today) also needed to get some gauze and stuff for Greg. So I treated Gage to a pizza and we are home. 

I took some pics of the river


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://ysolda.com/blog/2015/3/11/edinburgh-yarn-festival
> 
> Kate - I just checked and see that this is almost across all of Scotland for you...but I can dream that we're going there together. Clara Parkes is arriving there today - she's an author and expert on yarn whom I find most interesting and have almost all of her books...Book of Wool, Book of Yarn, Book of Socks, Yarn Whisperer. I've even purchased some of her yarn which is her attempt at keeping small independent wool producers in business.


Yes that would be a dream come true wouldn't it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 2:15pm and Gage and I just got back. I let him stay home today as he was tired. He did go to bed but not until late last night. He was distraught last night. So we went to the bank (has to get quarters for laundry today) also needed to get some gauze and stuff for Greg. So I treated Gage to a pizza and we are home.
> 
> I took some pics of the river


Beautiful pictures. Looks like a lovely area where you live.

We just got back from our little trip, so I must check to see what happened. Saw a post where your post was copied and someone had to have stitches and possible nerve damage. Oh dear. That sounds quite bad. So sorry to hear about this.

We had a lovely time on our trip in spite of me getting a very high fever and feeling pretty bad. DH got me some aspirin and that helped. I'm fine today, so it was perfectly, or perhaps one could say not so perfectly timed for our trip. We had fun anyway watching tv since we don't have one. Turner Classic Movies had some great old black and white movies on and we could see the lake even while lying in bed. I normally don't take aspirin and let the fever run, if not too high, as I feel it is fighting whatever is causing the illness and think the high heat is good once in a while. However, I took the aspirin so I could not be so achy and enjoy our time. What a beautiful place to take our getaway. Feel great today, well maybe not great but next thing to it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Finally getting some things to go right. Got email that the faxes came through so Mary B and I are certified for next year. Then got my new driver's license and it was reasonably fast and I got to see 2 students, one who is married to another of mine and who sent me their child the last year I taught. FUN!

The guy who has been trying to learn to crochet today managed to get the slip knot and crochet a chain w/o help from anyone except the pictures I had copied and given him. HOORAY! Next week we will try single crochet. I've got pix for that, too.

My hip-replace friend who has been in hospital is now in recovery home and doing well but was FURIOUS with the person at dr office who told the home she was where she was right after surgery, not allowed to walk alone, couldn't put on socks, etc. At least she is sounding like her old self and doing well. PT people know where she should be and were aghast that dr's office had said what they did. Surely the notes in her folder were not up to date. 

Heard from friend who works in funeral home and she said that their business in a rural town is doing the same-day visitation/funeral quite a lot now. There had been a discussion on this last week.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, Thrilled to see you have been commissioned to do a christening outfit and this will mean a sewing vacation for you and even Ringo gets to go along. I know this came at a good time for you to boost your spirits. What a strange and wonderful feeling when you thought it was Fale calling. I imagine your emotions were on a roller coaster only to find out it was a Samoan friend.

Darowil, I see congratulations are in order for your DD. Wow, that is really amazing. BRAVO to her.

Bulldog, Sorry to hear you are still in pain with the blood clots. Obviously this secretary calling you has never had the pain or danger of blood clots herself. As to the T3, my sister never got help till she went to an endocrinologist. She also did the Paleo diet specific for Hashimotos and it has really helped her.

Rookie, What a shock about your DGS's eye. Do hope it won't cause any serious problems.

Well, I am exhausted, so think I will take a nap.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I have been rather sore, and have not posted much today at all.
> The good news is that I am going to have a holiday in July, and Ringo will go with me.
> 
> That sounds absolutely lovely, Julie. And much deserved!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> not silly Julie - the heart wants what the heart wants. --- sam


And I do love him. Would so wish that matters were not as they are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> But the looking forward to it is part of the enjoyment for me. And the time often goes faster than we think!


I am sure it will! I have enough to keep me really occupied!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sometimes it's a battle of wills. It's sneaky and sometimes changes spelling right before I tap send so I miss the change!
> Junek


Too clever for it's own boots!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:15pm and Gage and I just got back. I let him stay home today as he was tired. He did go to bed but not until late last night. He was distraught last night. So we went to the bank (has to get quarters for laundry today) also needed to get some gauze and stuff for Greg. So I treated Gage to a pizza and we are home.
> 
> I took some pics of the river


That looks so cold to me. Hoping Greg is mending well. Pizza is a favourite treat of mine. I really like a seafood one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I could hardly believe my ears- and then had to do a very fast double take- good thing I had not said much. It will be quite something managing all my baggage at the airport with Ringo's large cage on the trolley as well, plus I want to take the stroller.



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, Thrilled to see you have been commissioned to do a christening outfit and this will mean a sewing vacation for you and even Ringo gets to go along. I know this came at a good time for you to boost your spirits. What a strange and wonderful feeling when you thought it was Fale calling. I imagine your emotions were on a roller coaster only to find out it was a Samoan friend.
> 
> Darowil, I see congratulations are in order for your DD. Wow, that is really amazing. BRAVO to her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > No, I have been rather sore, and have not posted much today at all.
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> This was knited by Althea about 25 years ago- its about to go on dispaly for about 5 months in the Migration Museum
> 
> Oh my gosh!! That is incredibly beautiful!!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I have been rather sore, and have not posted much today at all.
> The good news is that I am going to have a holiday in July, and Ringo will go with me. We will travel by air, to Paraparaumu.
> I have been commissioned by my friend to stitch a christening gown for her next grand daughter (who is still in _utero_) When Brigid married the wedding gown was designed so that the skirt could be used to create the christening dress. It is satin or silk- Gerry was a bit vague, but has lots of lace- I've not yet seen the pattern, or the cloth, because Gerry lives at the other end of the island. In return for taking on sewing the garment, Gerry is paying Ringo's and my airfare. I have found a company that I will be able to hire the crate from, that he will travel in- and we will have 10 days at a lovely beach, staying in a beautiful house, around which Gerry has created a lovely garden. She has decided that the best room to put us in will be the little bedroom because it has a door to the garden. Gerry fortunately does not have a dog, at present- so Ringo will not have anyone to bash up- and with him loving people he should be really enjoying himself having a second person around. Gerry is a Clinical Psychologist working now a days in an Equestrian Therapy known as Egala. She has just come back from about 3 weeks worth of conference in Norway, working with this Egala technique. Norway I gather was an amazing experience.


How wonderful Julie. I am so happy for you. You will have a great time.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I just got on here for today.

Julie, how wonderful to be able to have Ringo with you and to be in such a lovely place for an extended stay. So great for the two of you.

Carol, remembering your DD in prayers. Several of us have walked these paths before. It is a rough road but she doesn't have to walk it alone, does she?

Susan had an opportunity to speak to the gentleman who was leading the IEP meeting for Tim today. The 'professional' staff member who keeps trying push him into a technical/trades school but does not know Tim nor his strengths and weaknesses was not present; however, as the woman has on two separate occasions made her opinion of Susan very clear, Susan spoke to Mr. Tisone, the gentleman who lead the meeting, about her behaviors.

Susan addressed the circumstances from the position of the next parent who may not be as strong as she is. Such a parent could be absolutely broken by such treatment/behaviors on the part of one who is supposed to looking out for the best interests of the student/child.

By the way, his PT who is a very outspoken person and who cares so very much about him, also said very strongly that he _would_ walk across the room to receive his diploma--even if someone had to come down off the stage to present it to him!
His principle agreed that they would do whatever necessary to accommodate him.

I forgot to tell you that Tiffany, Tim's aide, texted his mom and sent pictures of Tim's part in today's Spanish class. They were working on vocabulary for names of body parts and Tim was the mannequin. She sent pictures of him chuckling at his classmates naming the parts and putting post-it notes on the part named. He even wore on on his forehead which was turned up like the brim of a ball cap so that he could see and we could all see that he was having a great time.

I got to go to knitting group and had a great time. All in all a really good day. AND the sun is shining and the snow is melting.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> How wonderful Julie. I am so happy for you. You will have a great time.


I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed. As you can imagine we are all thrilled.:-D :-D :-D


That's wonderful.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Gwen. A few years ago she was trying to have her own firm, but it really couldn't get off the ground...don't know why. She has been working for Car Charging, a company that has loads of charging stations all over the country for electric cars. She has been with them for about 3 years. I don't know how it would work that the company just dies....what happens to all of the stations? Who gets them? Just this morning I read an endorsement about her on Linkedin....the writer was really happy with her work...and now this. Life is such a roller coaster!


Perhaps this only a door closing so that a better one can open for her, Carol.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds like spring might be round the corner. So glad that Tim had a good day, and yourself! I am so glad Ringo is welcome- it is not the first time Gerry has had a canine visitor- she is very much oriented to animals. I recall the Basenji well that she had when we were students flatting together. Darling had a litter of 5 or 6 puppies, we had them in the spare room- what a palarver that was.



jheiens said:


> I just got on here for today.
> 
> Julie, how wonderful to be able to have Ringo with you and to be in such a lovely place for an extended stay. So great for the two of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

4:30pm and I am jumping on for a few minutes. Greg slept a little bit last night. He is in pain today so I grabbed some Tylenol while Gage and I were out earlier. I have the first load in the dryer and second in the washer. Have to run down to the laundry room in a bit and check it.

I finished the smaller one and posted it before but just finished the bigger one today.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

i would think that WD40 would make any bare wood swell and make them harder to open



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I was thinking of WD40. Not sure that is what you mean though as it isn't dry and I thought it would just absorb. I didn't know there was a dry one. Hmmmm, that's a thought. I'll have to check some more before doing the wax. Have enough time before Easter to do some more checking. Thank you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from France. Just popping in to say all is well here and w arehaving fun with the gks. It's been lovely and sunny today and with the temperature around 18c we have had a picnic by the river Loire and then found a wonderful little yarn shop where I bought some lovely variagated cotton.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Half woke up looked at the clock and thought . It's almost 7.30 need to get my summary on, jumped up was on my way tothe computer when I thought it's only Friday. So went and got a coffee and here I am 24 hours early (at least now I will know without a doubt that this is the right time for tomorrow morning.

Yes that is right- in a few weeks when we change from Daylight Savings time KAte will do the posting of our summaries I'm willing to get up at 7.30 but not 6.30 every Saturday for the next 5 or 6 months- not even for all you lovely people.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really is a lovely spot- although there are now many more fruit trees than when I was last there. I will be taking my pin cushion, my good scissors and possibly the sewing machine- Gerry's may be a little ancient.


Ingo in a crate and a sewing machine will already give you a lot to mange! It sounds a lovely spot indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ringo in a crate and a sewing machine will already give you a lot of luggage to manage! It sounds a lovely spot indeed.


Well this quote reply shows how my first post was before I meant to edit it. You call tell I'm only half awake- while I was editing it it never regestered that it was the wrong screen I was working on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 4:30pm and I am jumping on for a few minutes. Greg slept a little bit last night. He is in pain today so I grabbed some Tylenol while Gage and I were out earlier. I have the first load in the dryer and second in the washer. Have to run down to the laundry room in a bit and check it.
> 
> I finished the smaller one and posted it before but just finished the bigger one today.


I don't think I could ever make so many of one design as you are doing Melody, I think you must know the pattern even in your sleep. The yarn knits up beautifully.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Susan had an opportunity to speak to the gentleman who was leading the IEP meeting for Tim today. The 'professional' staff member who keeps trying push him into a technical/trades school but does not know Tim nor his strengths and weaknesses was not present; however, as the woman has on two separate occasions made her opinion of Susan very clear, Susan spoke to Mr. Tisone, the gentleman who lead the meeting, about her behaviors.
> 
> Susan addressed the circumstances from the position of the next parent who may not be as strong as she is. Such a parent could be absolutely broken by such treatment/behaviors on the part of one who is supposed to looking out for the best interests of the student/child.
> 
> ...


What a great experience for Tim in Spanish. And I wish other parents could know about Susan standing up against the teacher who isn't doing what is best for Tim. Many parents cannot, as Susan noted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ingo in a crate and a sewing machine will already give you a lot to mange! It sounds a lovely spot indeed.


I am actually wondering of possibly hiring one if Gerry's is not up to the task.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. Just popping in to say all is well here and w arehaving fun with the gks. It's been lovely and sunny today and with the temperature around 18c we have had a picnic by the river Loire and then found a wonderful little yarn shop where I bought some lovely variagated cotton.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.


Great photos! xxxooo


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> ....visions of our Gwenie clutching huge amounts of wool as she whizzes down a shelter-skelter into another pile of yarn in her craft room.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


I told my niece yesterday that someone was staying next week and as David was away I would put them in our room and sleep with my wool. She told me she was sure I had enough inthere to sleep in and that if I threw it all on the floor it would work. So i then wonderd what would happen if you made a box the size of a bed and put all the yarn in it and covered it with a sheet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well this quote reply shows how my first post was before I meant to edit it. You call tell I'm only half awake- while I was editing it it never regestered that it was the wrong screen I was working on.


Ah well, it IS early in the day for you!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 4:30pm and I am jumping on for a few minutes. Greg slept a little bit last night. He is in pain today so I grabbed some Tylenol while Gage and I were out earlier. I have the first load in the dryer and second in the washer. Have to run down to the laundry room in a bit and check it.
> 
> I finished the smaller one and posted it before but just finished the bigger one today.


Mel, as usual, these are just lovely!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> i would think that WD40 would make any bare wood swell and make them harder to open


Oh, yes, do NOT use WD40-- it is quite wet and perhaps a bit greasy, if I remember correctly. A light waxing should help-- try rubbing the openings with waxed paper. It would put just a bit of wax w/o putting too much.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Keep forgetting to post that we haven't had a freeze for almost 2 weeks, been 60s and 70s and sounds like next week will be a bit cooler but maybe no freezes there, either. It will wait until my apricot tree is blooming, then freeze!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Congratulations to Vicky. That is a great accomplishment.
> 
> Are there many women going into medicine in Australia?
> 
> I have a friend who is a pediatrician. She went to schoolin the sixties and was one of the few women in her class. There was a great deal of prejudice against women in the program at that time - from teachers and fellow male students. She really had to confront and overcome many obstacles in addition to the hard work and study.


More than half the med students are female. The system though makes it very difficult for them as the work and study load is so demanding that motherhood is difficult to fit in, especially if they are motivated like Vicky. Once you could be GP on what you learned at med school but even GPs are now meant to do the 6 years post med school study . Some areas you have to be full-time all through those 6 years. Peads is one where you can go part-time which was at one point her plan. But since then her study plans have upped themselves so not sure what she is thinking now. 
It was people like your friend who allowed the turn around there has been in attitudes. So while it has a long way to go it at least women are now fully accepted. And specialists have to have extra training so don't really know what they can do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Darowil - that is a fabulous jacket by Althea; she is a very accomplished designer. I put that next to a Kaffe Fassett design anyday! Please let her know how thrilled for her that she's getting it on display and some recognition of her talents.
> 
> Betty - hope your leg feels better and that you get to see the Dr. ASAP.


She didn't design it- it comes from a book full of cat patterns. But can't remember anything else about it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful darowil - should I know althea - why is the name familiar? when you worry about something happning to it di you mean someone could steal it? --- sam


She was a regular here for a while, but found it took too much time up. Her car port foof fell on her car is probably what you are most likely to remember. THINK she was here during the move from Fireball Dave to you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:15pm and Gage and I just got back. I let him stay home today as he was tired. He did go to bed but not until late last night. He was distraught last night. So we went to the bank (has to get quarters for laundry today) also needed to get some gauze and stuff for Greg. So I treated Gage to a pizza and we are home.
> 
> I took some pics of the river


So how is Greg's hand? Not surpising that Gage is struggling having been home alone with Greg when he did it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Beautiful pictures. Looks like a lovely area where you live.
> 
> We just got back from our little trip, so I must check to see what happened. Saw a post where your post was copied and someone had to have stitches and possible nerve damage. Oh dear. That sounds quite bad. So sorry to hear about this.
> 
> We had a lovely time on our trip in spite of me getting a very high fever and feeling pretty bad. DH got me some aspirin and that helped. I'm fine today, so it was perfectly, or perhaps one could say not so perfectly timed for our trip. We had fun anyway watching tv since we don't have one. Turner Classic Movies had some great old black and white movies on and we could see the lake even while lying in bed. I normally don't take aspirin and let the fever run, if not too high, as I feel it is fighting whatever is causing the illness and think the high heat is good once in a while. However, I took the aspirin so I could not be so achy and enjoy our time. What a beautiful place to take our getaway. Feel great today, well maybe not great but next thing to it.


I've been reading and trying to find out what happened to Greg- and here I see soemthing aobut 3rd hand. I though how few pages had come overnight, maybe KP opened up tothe wrong page for me and I missed some pages. Will go back and see if I find some missing pages. And I thought I was almost caught up.

So sorry you were sick while you were away. You are right that it is best to avoid asprin etc unless the temeperature is really high as the temeprature helps control the bugs. But the situation needs to be taken into account as well. If yu are too uncomfortable take it and if you are doing things then again take some.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Julie, so pleased to hear about your forthcoming holiday - even if it will be a working holiday, and so nice that you can take Ringo with you.
Darowil, congratulations for your DD. Wow, paediatric oncology/haematology, that's a heavy one! Very best of luck to her!
Melody, sorry to hear of Gregs accident. Hope he's feeling more comfortable now he has the wound stitched. Hope you weren't working today, though I think you said you had a day off. Just as well!
We have been having beautiful spring like weather for the past few days and I have been doing a bit of tidying up in the garden. Daffodils are flowering and other blossom showing signs of flowers to come. This is my favourite time of year, especially now it's getting a bit warmer.
This evening I have been getting things like travel insurance, ESTA form etc organised for my trip to New York. Not long now!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 2:15pm and Gage and I just got back. I let him stay home today as he was tired. He did go to bed but not until late last night. He was distraught last night. So we went to the bank (has to get quarters for laundry today) also needed to get some gauze and stuff for Greg. So I treated Gage to a pizza and we are home.
> 
> I took some pics of the river


Beautiful pictures, but it looks oh so cold!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. Just popping in to say all is well here and w arehaving fun with the gks. It's been lovely and sunny today and with the temperature around 18c we have had a picnic by the river Loire and then found a wonderful little yarn shop where I bought some lovely variagated cotton.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.


Looks like a lovely spot. Keep enjoying your grandkids- and you son and DIL as well! I'm sure catching up with your son is great.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I could ever make so many of one design as you are doing Melody, I think you must know the pattern even in your sleep. The yarn knits up beautifully.


I think that sometimes and then realise that I have probably done a similar number of socks (even just plain ones).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Keep forgetting to post that we haven't had a freeze for almost 2 weeks, been 60s and 70s and sounds like next week will be a bit cooler but maybe no freezes there, either. It will wait until my apricot tree is blooming, then freeze!!


Maybe spring has sprung and you have no freezes coming till autumn/winter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ANd now to have breakfast and then see if I did miss a few pages overnight.
Didn't get to breakfast but decided to look at melody's posts and found the one I missed- just missed a couple including that one! 
I'll blame Vicky- it was just before my posting about her passing so I was probably too excited still.
And now I really will go and eat.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. Just popping in to say all is well here and w arehaving fun with the gks. It's been lovely and sunny today and with the temperature around 18c we have had a picnic by the river Loire and then found a wonderful little yarn shop where I bought some lovely variagated cotton.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.


Glad you're having a good time Josephine. Lovely pictures, LM2 is growing fast!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVELY! I just finished on using the exact same yarn. Sorry Greg is in so much pain today. It also was nice to keep Gage home and treat him to pizza.


gagesmom said:


> 4:30pm and I am jumping on for a few minutes. Greg slept a little bit last night. He is in pain today so I grabbed some Tylenol while Gage and I were out earlier. I have the first load in the dryer and second in the washer. Have to run down to the laundry room in a bit and check it.
> 
> I finished the smaller one and posted it before but just finished the bigger one today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures Purple....especially like the one of you by the river. Very picturesque.


PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. Just popping in to say all is well here and w arehaving fun with the gks. It's been lovely and sunny today and with the temperature around 18c we have had a picnic by the river Loire and then found a wonderful little yarn shop where I bought some lovely variagated cotton.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. Just popping in to say all is well here and w arehaving fun with the gks. It's been lovely and sunny today and with the temperature around 18c we have had a picnic by the river Loire and then found a wonderful little yarn shop where I bought some lovely variagated cotton.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.


Thanks for the pictures. Lovely picture of you as always!
GKs are darling!!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed. As you can imagine we are all thrilled.:-D :-D :-D


Congratulations Vicky.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I just got on here for today.
> 
> Julie, how wonderful to be able to have Ringo with you and to be in such a lovely place for an extended stay. So great for the two of you.
> 
> ...


How wonderful of Susan to speak up for herself and others to follow in her path with trying to do the best for their children. I love the part of Tim in his classroom being so much a part of the class in this project and how he enjoyed it. Puts a smile on my face and I know yours too. So good to see him having a good time with his classmates like that.

Yes, today was a great day with the sun shining and I'm sure having your knitting group added to it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cmaliza, Just saw a post that indicates your DD is out of a job through a company failure. I hope a new door opens for her and soon. She sounds like quite an enterprising young woman and hope just the right job is waiting there to be found.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 4:30pm and I am jumping on for a few minutes. Greg slept a little bit last night. He is in pain today so I grabbed some Tylenol while Gage and I were out earlier. I have the first load in the dryer and second in the washer. Have to run down to the laundry room in a bit and check it.
> 
> I finished the smaller one and posted it before but just finished the bigger one today.


What gorgeous colors. Very pretty.

I saw where Greg had 6 stitches and that is a lot on a finger. Hope the tylenol gives him some relief.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I told my niece yesterday that someone was staying next week and as David was away I would put them in our room and sleep with my wool. She told me she was sure I had enough inthere to sleep in and that if I threw it all on the floor it would work. So i then wonderd what would happen if you made a box the size of a bed and put all the yarn in it and covered it with a sheet.


Sounds like you have a new solution for stash. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> She was a regular here for a while, but found it took too much time up. Her car port foof fell on her car is probably what you are most likely to remember. THINK she was here during the move from Fireball Dave to you.


It did fall on her car, I recall that, and she was here in Dave's time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So excited...just placed order for a new sofa. Rooms to Go (furniture store) is having a wonderful sale on sofas so DH said to go ahead. Sofa looks like the used one my sister gave us that Sydney ate and the price is very reasonable. It will be delivered on the 20th. Sydney will be in serious trouble if he so much as licks it! (I do have to say where he ripped it there was already a small tear; he just made it MUCH LARGER)

ALSO, DH only has 29 more containers to hang! Of coure you can barely get into the craft room so much has been pulled out. Guess I'll be in there most of the day tomorrow.  Oh dear....just remembered I have a dentist appointment for a cleaning tomorrow morning....I may call and reschedule it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is a real boost to have it to look forward to! I am so glad the little fellow can come too.
So glad you are getting warmer weather.



angelam said:


> Julie, so pleased to hear about your forthcoming holiday - even if it will be a working holiday, and so nice that you can take Ringo with you.
> Darowil, congratulations for your DD. Wow, paediatric oncology/haematology, that's a heavy one! Very best of luck to her!
> Melody, sorry to hear of Gregs accident. Hope he's feeling more comfortable now he has the wound stitched. Hope you weren't working today, though I think you said you had a day off. Just as well!
> We have been having beautiful spring like weather for the past few days and I have been doing a bit of tidying up in the garden. Daffodils are flowering and other blossom showing signs of flowers to come. This is my favourite time of year, especially now it's getting a bit warmer.
> This evening I have been getting things like travel insurance, ESTA form etc organised for my trip to New York. Not long now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think that sometimes and then realise that I have probably done a similar number of socks (even just plain ones).


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've been reading and trying to find out what happened to Greg- and here I see soemthing aobut 3rd hand. I though how few pages had come overnight, maybe KP opened up tothe wrong page for me and I missed some pages. Will go back and see if I find some missing pages. And I thought I was almost caught up.
> 
> So sorry you were sick while you were away. You are right that it is best to avoid asprin etc unless the temeperature is really high as the temeprature helps control the bugs. But the situation needs to be taken into account as well. If yu are too uncomfortable take it and if you are doing things then again take some.


Sounds like a few confusing moments for you with KTP. I've actually found myself posting to old KTP's a few times. :XD: :XD: :XD:

It was such a lovely, relaxing time. At least we didn't have any schedule planned other than relaxing in the room and meals.

I remember Althea and must go look for the photo. Please say hello to her for me and I would say that getting your knitting in a display in a museum is quite an honor. Wow, Congratulations to her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds like a few confusing moments for you with KTP. I've actually found myself posting to old KTP's a few times. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> It was such a lovely, relaxing time. At least we didn't have any schedule planned other than relaxing in the room and meals.
> 
> I remember Althea and must go look for the photo. Please say hello to her for me and I would say that getting your knitting in a display in a museum is quite an honor. Wow, Congratulations to her.


More good news, Sajaad (Nasir's oldest son) is here with a new maintenance crew and they will start work on the laundry today.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed. As you can imagine we are all thrilled.:-D :-D :-D


Pass on my congrats to Vicky. Know you must be very proud! That's great news.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple, You look so beautiful sitting by the Loire. I believe I was in that town once when DH was playing concerts in the Loire Valley. LM2 is so adorable and it sure looks like her big brother is going to take good care of her.

Thanks all, I definitely won't do the WD40 on the nestling dolls.

Bulldog, Thank you for your compliment. I wasn't so much doubting my skills as learning something brand new that I had no idea how to do. The creativity of some people is amazing. I do believe that by learning new things it really helps to keep my mind sharper. I couldn't believe how ingenious that knitting technique was to create the slitted scarf. I've never done double knitting but now think I understand what it is about from doing this.

Gwen, Great that you will be getting a new couch for Sydney.
:shock: Just joking. I'm sure he will leave this one alone, or let's put it this way...I'm praying he will leave it alone. You must be so excited to have your new craft room almost done. A lot of work but each day you are closer and closer. Can't wait to see it.

Darowil, Althea's sweater is so beautiful. Just found it. Like the cute model too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It truly is a work of art and wonderful colors. I love the design of it too. Congratulations to her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> More good news, Sajaad (Nasir's oldest son) is here with a new maintenance crew and they will start work on the laundry today.


That is fabulous. Two good things so close to each other. Makes me feel good for you and I know it makes you feel even better. May good things continue and wishing you many wonderful things in your life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The penguin saga continues- after a lot of frogging on the gussett becuase I jept forgetting to decrease I am on to the striaght foot- and as it is one colour I will have difficulties even on this detemined little penguin to go wrong until I reach the toes- guess I will knit the foot too long the way I'm going.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie...Congratulations on the offer to make a beautiful Christening gown and a wonderful holiday to visit a friend. It sounds like a lovely time even if you are sewing. I looked up the little town on the internet and found it. I viewed some images and thought WOW what a beautiful place. Enjoy your time there. 

Darowil...Let Althea know that her knitted jacket is gorgeous. I can't wait to see the socks.

Gwen...So happy you are getting a new sofa. I can't wait to see the craft room renovation.

Carol...Sorry to hear of DD's job situation. I do hope a wonderful opportunity will come her way. Thanks for keeping us up to date on the Iditarod. 

Betty...I do hope you get to see a doctor soon for your leg.

Rookie...How frustrating trying to get answers on DGS's eye problem. I know how that goes and it is not right. I will be praying for the little one that all will be alright.

Matthew has been very busy drawing. I told him we would try to post this weekend. He is at church tonight to work on drawings for Vacation Bible School. The guys are helping out during my busy work schedule which has been a blessing.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

vabchnonnie said:


> Dara - Ask Bill if Ray talked to him about a call from pre-high school and college days until he left for esm years and years ago. I talked to Ray a couple nights ago, was fun remineasing...small world...VA Sharon


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Tami Ohio and Gagesmom - I've started the "all in one" dress, using US #3 and baby sport using the 0 - newborn size. Do you think it will be small enough for 3 - 4 lb or smaller? Believe I'm starting Row l5, please advise...VA Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is fabulous. Two good things so close to each other. Makes me feel good for you and I know it makes you feel even better. May good things continue and wishing you many wonderful things in your life.


That is a lovely thought Daralene. Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Pacer! Pekapeka is a lovely spot. There are good things, like a free range poultry farm, a garden centre that does lovely teas, and of course the beach. There is an excellent music community, and a thriving little Art Gallery not far away, all of which Gerry is involved with.



pacer said:


> Julie...Congratulations on the offer to make a beautiful Christening gown and a wonderful holiday to visit a friend. It sounds like a lovely time even if you are sewing. I looked up the little town on the internet and found it. I viewed some images and thought WOW what a beautiful place. Enjoy your time there.
> 
> Darowil...Let Althea know that her knitted jacket is gorgeous. I can't wait to see the socks.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, sorry you were ill during get away. Glad you were able to still relax and enjoy time together.
Rookie, sorry about DAD's incompetent docs. Hope this turns around for him.
Mellie, hope DH feels better soon. Love pics of river.
Josephine, lovely pics.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Welllll, she pretty much said that her son had had some really bad days ...
> 
> :roll: Yeah right.


~~~WE all have bad days. What does that mean? It doesn't sound like she was too supportive of your position. But then....he must have learned from the parent, right? Sorry for that. Remember we all have you & Sorlena & DD wrapped in our prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> Dara - Ask Bill if Ray talked to him about a call from pre-high school and college days until he left for esm years and years ago. I talked to Ray a couple nights ago, was fun remineasing...small world...VA Sharon


Could you PM me with a last name for Ray. I went to page 69 and am not sure what I should look at there. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. Just popping in to say all is well here and w arehaving fun with the gks. It's been lovely and sunny today and with the temperature around 18c we have had a picnic by the river Loire and then found a wonderful little yarn shop where I bought some lovely variagated cotton.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.


What wonderful pictures. The grandchildren are lovely. Enjoy your time
there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> After I've answered several of his math set-ups, I remind him that if he wants to eat before bedtime, I MUST finish preparing it. Being an intelligent, 16 year old male with hollow legs, he responds appropriately. Quiet time from that end of the dining room. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Tami-Ohio F Y I I will NOT be able to attend the meeting in August: too far away and too expensive for me. Those going, have a wonderful time...will be thinking of you...VA Sharon


That's okay Sharon. Although you would be most welcome, you do not have to come.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello, Dear Hearts,
> Just a short note. I finally got a call from my doctors nurse. She called to tell me my Cholesterol was off and had I ever been on anything. In my mind I hung up. I politely told her that he has had me on meds for this ever since I have been seeing him. At one time Lipitor and Simvastin. Now he has me on Tilipix and three fish oil capsules a day. She told me she would get back with me. Then she told me he was not going to do anything on my thryroid medication, so I guess it is not important to him that my hair is thinning and I am having hair loss. He refuses to add T3. I had to ask her about my leg. She was not aware of any tests that were run. When I reminded her of the Doppler study she looked it up and said oh, you have another superficial blood clot (the deep ones are the ones you worry about). I keep throwing these and the leg continues to hurt. She said she would be getting back to me. To say the least I am discouraged and all symptoms are distressing me. The leg keeps me awake.
> I have done much of nothing today and had all good intentions of working with my socks today. I wanted to rewind my Trekking I played with when Kathy was here and still would like to match the stripes.
> Will post more later when I will prayerfully be at my best.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


Betty, it is time to find a new DR.!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> The first of our baby goats have been born. One buck and one doe. Unfortunately the doe was stillborn but the buck is doing fine so far. My daughter is a wonderful midwife!! I'm up late pray for me tomorrow I have a job interview at Walmart. I hope I have a brain!


Pics of the baby goat please. Hope you had a successful interview today!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is going to make you laugh mine is eggs and more than once . I just go off and find something else to do and forget. I am terrible in the kitchen . If I am cooking and someone says " is supper ready yet " my youngest sniffs and says " can't smell burning so it can't be cooked yet " 😃
> Sonja


Our saying used to be "The smoke detector just went off, dinner is ready!"


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> If I'm counting my knitting stitches or, more recently, when I'm doing the Kitchener weaving/stitch, I can't be distracted or I completely mess it up. My daughter totally understands. I only have to say "concentrating" and she waits until I say all right or whatever. Of course, with young children that wouldn't be true!
> Junek


 :XD: If I am counting stitches, I give M a number, and he knows he better be able to tell me what that number is when we are finished with the conversation! I keep my fingers where I had them as I was counting so I can go right back where I left off. I have no problem with the kitchener stitch. With the kids, they were good about leaving me alone if I told them I was doing bills.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Well, read my Bible readings this morning but have not yet had prayer time so my Sis must have said hers already or one of you. I just got a phone call from Dr Adams office (the vein Dr I have been referred to) and have an appointment on March 25th at nine thirty. Maybe I can get my panties unwaded now.
> CAREN, I would hate to ruin the beautiful cup of coffee by drinking it.
> Evelyn, I am praying for good reports from your testing. Hopefully they can get you on the right meds for cholesterol. I just asked my Dr to add T3 to my thyroid meds and he refused. I guess I am gonna be bald AND fat.
> HEATHER, Prayers ongoing for a better life for you once all this moving is over.You put your foot down to those teenagers and make them pull their share.
> ...


Betty, I see that you have an appointment with the vein Dr. I am so glad. I am playing catch up, and just posted that you needed a new Dr. I am going to suggest that you talk to the vein Dr. and tell him what the reg. Dr. is doing/not doing, ect. and also tell him about the hair loss also. I know he doesn't deal with that, but perhaps he can recommend another Dr. that will. There is a reason that you are loosing so much. Do you see an endocrinologist for your thyroid? Or is it just your regular Dr. that takes care of your thyroid?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got to go put dinner on....celebrating a small victory against one of the hospitals tonight. They kept billing me for close to a thousand $ that I knew I wasn't responsible for. It has taken almost 3 weeks but FINALLY today after once again consulting insurance rep who once again contacted hopital I got a call from the hospital confirming they were reversing the charge and that I owed nothing. This had been going on since August. Anyway...fixing steak, mashed potatoes and salad....easy but good. Will TTYL.


Wooo Hooooo! It is so nice to win those! Mine took a threat of staying in their office with not one, but two kids, after fighting with them for 9 months in 1999. After numerous phone calls, and knowing my BCBS contact by name! All because the hospital wouldn't follow instructions and send the insurance company an itemized bill! And we got sent to collections over it. When collections called me, I told them the hospital would have been paid months ago by insurance if they would do as asked. Collections told me not to worry about it, they would not contact me again about it, as it was not our fault the bill was not paid.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Darlins,
Just want to post a short note as it is after ten and would like to do a little knitting.
I had an appointment for a haircut ( when I do, I always run around to all the places I want to go to ). As it turned out, Nancy had forgotten to write me down so I will go back tomorrow afternoon. I have the sweetest beautician and tried to tell her it was not a big deal, just to put me down for next week.
Anywhoo, leg and all I went everywhere. When I stopped at Walmart, as I was backing out, I heard something and came to a dead stop. The first thing I thought of was that I had looked in my mirrors and saw no one, could I have hit someone? This sweet lady came along (on the way to her car) and told me there was a Walmart cart and let her move it. She then told me there was a scratch down the car door. Of coarse I got upset. I just knew Jim would get his panties in a wad. I next stopped by the optometrist to get my new glasses adjusted and when I got out I looked at it. You can vaguely see it. When I got home, Jim was so upstet and said I shouldnt be driving. Now ladies, I am not that bad. Angie will not let him take her anywhere anymore because of how bad his driving has gotten. When he went to look at it after his little fit, he couldnt find it. I loved it. I was so mad at him. And of coarse five minutes after he has said hurtful words, he is fine. I have been in my bedroom ever since I got home.
I tried to start another pair of socks and was really trying to match the stripes this time. I was trying to use the two circs. I got so bumfuzzled. I thought to myself, Why are you trying to do it this way when you love the way you already do it and still end up with a pair all at once? So DARALENE, I have to take my hat off to you. I could not find my two sized 1 circulars when Kathy was here and there are no videos that actually show you how to do it.
I do have a question for all you sock experts. If I had a bunion removed on my right foot and have a bunion on my left foot, should I go by the measurement of my left foot to figure out the number of stitches I am going to need? I dont follow any particular pattern for a plain pair of socks, I just figure my stitch count on whether I am using a 0, 1, or 1 ½.
My leg is quite painful at night when I get off my feet and even my cat lying against it hurts, so I have to sleep on the other side all the time. The clot is in my thigh and the pain runs from the groin to the knee. I can see a small streak and I can feel the rope all the way up. They do not get in a hurry here. I guess they think because it is superficial and not deep there is not big hurry. BUT I have learned to be concerned about them too as they CAN be life threatening and are quitw painful. Aparantely , it doesnt concern them that I am hurting and wont see the Dr for another almost two weeks.
Yes, we are talking of making some calls and seeing if we have any options.
I tried to start the toes of my socks last night and pulled it out so many times, my yarn is looking frayed. Maybe this time, I can get it right.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
Oh, forgot to tell you my Sister called today (with the macular degeneration) and her left eye is trying to turn from dry to wet. She had an injection in it today. Please, prayer warriors, remember her (Barbara)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Bulldog and EJS have been on my mind and in my prayers all day. Any interference with blood flow to an extremity is cause for concern. As someone else said, no problem to go back to a doctor you were previously seeing. I would think the doctor would be flattered that you appreciated his care. I'm a firm believer in second opinions, especially when a leg is concerned.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well...I am asking for some prayers for my DD...it seems her company is about to go belly up...and she does live pay-check-to-pay-check. She is still paying for school loans, and is the only wage-earner in her family. She tries so hard, and just keeps running into brick walls...any support for her will be appreciated.
> 
> I have been trying all day to catch up, but I just keep falling further behind...such is life!
> 
> ...


I will certainly add your DD to my prayers.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-329282-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

